#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-10
<sil2100> didrocks: hi!
<sil2100> didrocks: me and Mirv we've been looking into the keybinding migrations just now, and there is a small problem that we noticed
<sil2100> didrocks: in the current state of things it seems we can't really use gsettings-data-convert for the keybindings, because it fails converting some (or even all?) keybindings
<sil2100> didrocks: I just looked at this today, so I didn't really follow the discussion, but it seems g-d-c can
<sil2100> ekhm
<sil2100> Enter pressed to soon
<sil2100> What I wanted to say:
<sil2100> ...but it seems g-d-c can't do the conversion from type 's' to 'as'
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems in gconf, during the conversions, the keybindings are normal strings, where the schema expects arrays of strings
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure what we could do here - the two options I currently see are either patching g-d-c to do the conversion from 's'->'as', or just dropping g-d-c in favor of a python/bash script doing the conversions manually for keybindings
<sil2100> didrocks: since modification of existing schemas would be more trouble
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not new, Mirv noticed that mid-day on Friday
<didrocks> sil2100: any news from upstream as I asked?
<didrocks> patchin g-d-c will do it for me
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, as told on Friday, I'm quite unimpressed that the script was outpting some warning when you tested the migration in august and that noone noticed it
<sil2100> didrocks: what warnings? You mean the 's' -> 'as' conversion ones?
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: I think those keybinding conversions were added a bit later, when I was just testing the packages - during my migration testing, keybindings were just broken and not converted at all
<sil2100> At least not those
<sil2100> But yeah, fail
<didrocks> well, when adding them anyway, it should have been checked :))
<sil2100> I know :( I checked the wrong thing - since I just checked the non-unity keybindings = fail
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) I am not sure if it is a good solution to present plug-ins to the user he will never get to work, that is why I proposed to disable them...
<MCR1> duflu: showmouse is also broken btw
<MCR1> duflu: and loginout is just working for KDE users, although this does not get explained to the user anywhere - it is just confusing
<MCR1> duflu: we should at least make it depend on KDEcompat in CCSM, so that the user is warned when enabling it...
<duflu> MCR1: It's a bug so should be discussed in a bug and be fixed, rather than disabling the code
<duflu> I looked at the loginout code. It's not dependent on KDE, even if it does only work on KDE
<MCR1> I have filed bug reports about that also, btw - you just don't seem to get my reports
<duflu> MCR1: OK, please mention the bug numbers in proposals etc, or mark my bug as a dupe of yours
<MCR1> duflu: I think every KDE user will enable KDEcompat first, so it would be logical to warn in CCSM and also to present the info that it is currently KDE only
<duflu> MCR1: No, string changes should be permanent. And saying it only works on KDE is definitely not permanent
<MCR1> It is frustrating for the user if he turns on plug-ins -> no warning -> no functionality at all...
<MCR1> duflu: Do you know that showmouse is also broken ?
<duflu> MCR1: No. Got a bug?
<MCR1> sure
<MCR1> bug 1048267
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1048267 in Compiz "[regression][GLES]: showmouse plugin does not work anymore at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048267
<duflu> MCR1: I can't explain it but Launchpad had deleted all my direct bug subscriptions
 * MCR1 had a problem with gmx detecting launchpad as spam and had them in the spam folder
<duflu> MCR1: No, within Launchpad it had deleted subscriptions I created on a couple of months ago
<tsdgeos> guys, any easy bug for a newbie to start off? ted told me to have a look at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html bug all the compiz/unity bugs i find there seem to be a bit too difficult for someone like me that is just entering the unity/compiz land
<duflu> tsdgeos: Maybe look through these lists:
<duflu> https://launchpad.net/compiz/+milestone/0.9.8.4
<duflu> https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/6.6
<mhr3> bilal, ping ping ping
<Mirv> compiz 0.9.8.2 packaging brewing at lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu.0982
<Mirv> packaging otherwise quite near complete, but have to continue on the associated gsettings-data-convert patch testing tomorrow
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: for now let's maybe just distro-patch it for ubuntu
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, that's what I was thinking, although also posting it to gnome bugzilla
<Kircle> Is there anyway to add blurring to the unity launcher?
<tsdgeos> so i created https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/compiz/do_not_change_viewport_on_resize/+merge/123564 which fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/776435 for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> seems at least i didn't break the tests :D
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Cool thing - a new contributor :)
<tsdgeos> MCR1: well, just until my squad gets assigned somewhere else
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-11
<Mirv> I'm suggesting the profile independent key migration patch at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/compiz/migrate-profile-independent/+merge/123685
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, you will need to change the packaging to include 03_migrate_profile_independent.py and the new .convert files, do you want to handle it before I approve your branch?
<didrocks> (otherwise, looking good to me)
<didrocks> ah, just something on if not client to be picky :)
<sil2100> Mirv: is the g-d-c patch you were working on already working?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I've the packaging change waiting
<Mirv> sil2100: starting to...
<Mirv> doing a test build first
<Mirv> didrocks: lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu.0982 would be ready to be pushed to lp:ubuntu/compiz, after which migrate-profile-independent could be approved
<Mirv> it contains the 0.9.8.2 + expo patch + migration as cherry picked
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, looking good to me, the tests with the new compiz stacks are done in parallel that you are looking the gconf migration tool fix?
<didrocks> looked*
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, that's the plan
<Mirv> but just to get lp:ubuntu/compiz up-to-date for now
<didrocks> Mirv: right! Done and branch approved
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Do you know if it is correct and desired behavior that currently all devices show up in the Launcher, not only mounted ones ?
<didrocks> MCR1: I have the "only mounted" option by default here, let me check what's the real default
<didrocks> MCR1: seems I have the default here
<didrocks> did you get anything changed, like in ccsm?
<didrocks> (3rd tab for the unity plugin, experimental, show devices)
<MCR1> didrocks: hmm, I do not know where I can even change this option - I do not have it in Experimental tab... but I already know that you are usually right, so I'll search again...
<didrocks> MCR1: ccsm -> unityshell plugin -> experimental tab?
<didrocks> you don't see it there?
<MCR1> maybe I got blind or got some old xml file messing up my settings
<didrocks> you just have two tabs?
<MCR1> no 3
<didrocks> what is called the third?
<MCR1> but it is not under experimental
<MCR1> experimental is there
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> hum, yeah, old xml file I would say
<didrocks> MCR1: try to locate any unityshell.xml in /usr/local/ or in your home directory
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> didrocks: This is unityshell.xml.in from trunk: http://pastebin.com/tgD8D900
<MCR1> didrocks: It is not there either (or I am really blind)
<didrocks> MCR1: no you're right, but I'm running the distro version, not staging
<didrocks> so seems to be a change in staging, andyrock? ^
<MCR1> didrocks: And it seems to default to showing all drives, which messes up the launcher big-time
<andyrock> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey :)
<MCR1> (if you have multiple partitions)
<didrocks> andyrock: do you know anything about the optional to only showing mounted drive in the launcher by default being removed?
<didrocks> (it was defaulting to only showing mounted drive before)
<andyrock> didrocks, yeah and the design is changed :)
<didrocks> andyrock: so, showing everything by default?
<didrocks> andyrock: is there any FFe and UIFe for that?
<MCR1> and no possibility to turn this off ?
<andyrock> MCR1, you can blacklist it
<andyrock> didrocks, i think it has been merged before FF
<didrocks> andyrock: again and again, we don't care about being merged before FF or not. The question is: "was it into distro before FF"
<didrocks> andyrock: FF is for ubuntu, ubuntu doesn't have to know about upstream's status
<didrocks> andyrock: can you please open one? and have popey's team tracking that
<didrocks> it's a FFe/UIFe
<andyrock> didrocks, yep of corse... sorry about that
<popey> thanks andyrock, let sil2100 / Mirv know and they can track it in the global spreadsheet of dooooom
<didrocks> andyrock: please paste the bug # here as well
<andyrock> didrocks, will do after lunch
<didrocks> andyrock: please point on it the commit of the change as well
<didrocks> popey: hope that your team will finally start to look at merge requests
<didrocks> or should I look for you even during my holidays? :/
<MCR1> didrocks: What do you think about some clean-up for the unityshell ccsm configuration ?
<didrocks> MCR1: too late for this cycle
<MCR1> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> MCR1: but why not for next one
<didrocks> we have enough FFe/UIFe flying everyday TBH
<MCR1> The tab "Experimental" does not sound very stable and does not say anything about its contents...
<didrocks> MCR1: right, but it's still a change that is maybe documented somewhere
<MCR1> There should be tabs like "Launcher", "Panel", etc
<didrocks> so let's follow processes
<didrocks> and will have this separation next cycle :)
<MCR1> So if I want to clean up and bring structure into this mess of options I would have to write a blueprint for it ?
<didrocks> MCR1: that would be even better to have a clear place to look at those, yeah :)
<MCR1> ok, next cycle I'll do that then...
<sil2100> didrocks: can I release the new unity 5.16 tarball?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/precise_sru-2 <- here's the packaging
<MCR1> didrocks: Not good: http://imagebin.org/228002 - but if you can turn them off in 12.04 then this is a regression bug that can be fixed, no ?
<MCR1> didrocks: Also there is no option in CCSM->unityshell to change autohide/always-visible <- Did this also get lost this cycle ?
<MCR1> andyrock, didrocks: bug 1049069
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049069 in Unity "Unity r2676 Quantal [regression]: Missing possibility to change the default of show devices in Launcher to "only mounted" in CCSM unityshell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049069
<andyrock> MCR1, it's not a regression
<andyrock> MCR1, and I think it's an opinion
<MCR1> andyrock: oh okay - then I'll remove that word
<MCR1> andyrock: I also cannot change the launcher autohide/alway-visible behavior in CCSM unityshell ?
<andyrock> MCR1, let me check
<andyrock> MCR1, ccsm->unity->behaviour->Hide Launcher
<didrocks> sil2100: no
<MCR1> andyrock: I am blind ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see that all FFe and UIFe issues are fixed?
<MCR1> andyrock: sry
<didrocks> sil2100: I warned them on the ML in addition to that, they are still not fixed fom what I see
<didrocks> so what do you want to release? :/
<didrocks> I told in the email as well that it's unreleasable, did you read it?
<didrocks> popey: please ^
<sil2100> didrocks: SRU I want to release?
<sil2100> didrocks: so the SRU is not releasable for precise?
<didrocks> sil2100: as the SRU, sorry, I read 6. not 5., but last time we talked there was a nux issue?
<didrocks> is it fixed?
<didrocks> andyrock: the gsettings key didn't change, right?
<andyrock> didrocks, are you talking about com.canonical.unity.devices... ?
<sil2100> didrocks: chase fixed it in geis it seems
<sil2100> didrocks: at least that's what he said in the e-mail - the issue was in the API v1 that precise is using, he made a regression there
<davmor2> hey guys on the apps lens there looks to be a huge gap infront of the apps available for download is this known?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, do you have some test results with old unity/new nux, and another for new both?
<didrocks> sil2100: the verification is only that multitouch is working
<didrocks> andyrock: sorry, about the show/hide launcher
<andyrock> didrocks, i think not...
<didrocks> andyrock: ok, thanks :)
<andyrock> np
<Mirv> there's now an initial Compiz 0.9.8.2 testing PPA at https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-quantal-testing2
<Mirv> it includes a first attempt at a patch to gsettings-data-convert to support string to string array conversions in migrations. tested to be working, even though not pretty.
<didrocks> sil2100: what about 11.10 for the renaming?
<sil2100> didrocks: all merges are ready, some changes are already in trunks - but we want to first finish precise
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: so, just waiting for the cross checks for unity/nux/unity-2d, isn't it?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, did you get results on unity-2d?
<sil2100> didrocks: we only made for unity/nux
<sil2100> didrocks: we didn't prepare a release for unity-2d yet
<Mirv> mmh, the expo patch also included in the PPA package might have a problem. added a note to the description page.
<sil2100> didrocks: the cross-checks for unity/nux are ready already
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in the docs
<fginther> didrocks, I finally have a MP for the 11.10 version of unity for the libgeis rename: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/oneiric-libgeis-rename/+merge/123760.  There are packaging changes here: lp:~fginther/unity/oneiric-libgeis-rename-packaging
<didrocks> fginther: thanks, are all reverse dependencies dealt with in oneiric?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, the new packages are in -proposed
<didrocks> fginther: so, back to precise
<didrocks> geis was uploaded to precise-proposed, right?
<fginther> didrocks, correct
<davidcalle> om26er, heya
<om26er> davidcalle, hey!
<davidcalle> om26er, how are you?
<om26er> davidcalle, thanks, i am great and you :-)
<davidcalle> om26er, me too :)
<om26er> davidcalle, going to UDS ?
<davidcalle> om26er, sure, you too I imagine :)
<om26er> davidcalle, yeah, lets see ;-)
<davidcalle> om26er, not sure you can make it?
<om26er> davidcalle, i applied for visa yesterday
<om26er> davidcalle, it'll take 15working days, so then i'll be sure to know
<davidcalle> om26er, oh ok, let's hope it works!
<davidcalle> om26er, by any chance, are you able to bump priority on ayatana-design bugs?
<om26er> davidcalle, no, that's only for design team
<om26er> and they prolly don't like someone else changes that as well
<davidcalle> om26er, ok, I will ping them directly, it's about conflicting keys (again).
<om26er> davidcalle, give me the bug number as well, so we could track that better
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1049090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049090 in Photos Lens "The shortcut Super + P of photo lens is conflict to Vedio out hotkey " [High,Confirmed]
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey, the photos lens icon for the lens bar will land soon in lp:unity, can you make sure the paths point to it?
<mhr3> davidcalle, same for category icons actually
<mhr3> although those are in unity-asset-pool
<davidcalle> mhr3, /usr/share/icons/unity-icon-theme/places/svg/group-photos.svg ?
<mhr3> yes
<davidcalle> mhr3, okay
<davidcalle> mhr3, I don't see group-photos
<davidcalle> mhr3, (in your branch)
<mhr3> davidcalle, whoops, lens-nav-photo in unity
<mhr3> hmm, no category icons for those in asset-pool
<mhr3> davidcalle, so nvm, keep the category icons where you have them :)
<mhr3> just the lens bar icon then
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm already using this path for the lens bar, but I actually need to use the new friends-photos and the service-* (I currently ship my own version of these in the lens).
<davidcalle> group-friends*
<mhr3> davidcalle, so we actually miss only the camera category icon
 * didrocks mumbles UIFe :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> davidcalle, so the cat icon for photos will get in u-a-p as well
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, hey were you having problem compiling unity with libnux-core complaining about pthreads undefined symbols?
<bschaefer> (thought I saw you say something about that a week or so ago)
<mhr3> was with unity, not nux
<bschaefer> hmm what was the problem?
<mhr3> cmake
<mhr3> sam changed stuff in the CMakeLists and it started working again
<bschaefer> o, alright. Thanks!
<mhr3> plus it all started because compiz added some linker flag
<wamicho> hey i am new to unity please how  do you change the color of the fonts on the top panel ?
<wamicho> hey i am new to unity please how  do you change the color of the fonts on the top panel ?
<doko> cursing the unity-staging team building every commit on powerpc :-(
<doko> hell, please stop it!!!
<doko> there are better things to build
<doko> dbarth, jasoncwarner_, whoever: ^^^
<jasoncwarner_> doko that is going to be thumper and olli
<doko> jasoncwarner_, thanks for forwarding
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-12
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Tests for touch are done \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: Unity SRU-2 all green regarding touch \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: can I publish the tarball?
<didrocks> sil2100: yes, you can :)
<didrocks> sil2100: also, send me the unity-2d branch please
<sil2100> didrocks: will send you all links to branches on e-mail in a moment
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: all green still? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: too late, tarball published!
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't add the right nux build-dep for unity and unity-2d as well, I'll do them
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/1046392 should foolow the SRU policy
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046392 in unity-2d "Update dependency on the renamed libgeis" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Ah, this bug, ok!
<sil2100> This bug was missed, doing it now
<didrocks> needs a SRU bug (the same I think) for nux and unity for the renaming
<sil2100> didrocks: thank youu!
<didrocks> sil2100: see ^
<didrocks> sil2100: all the other bugs follow the SRU policy (for unity)
<didrocks> ?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, for unity - I updated the descriptions to follow SRU, the only thing left is nominating some of them to Precise, but besides that it's all SRUable
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe I could add nux and unity to the bug above and make that SRUable?
<didrocks> sil2100: looks the easiest way to me
<sil2100> didrocks: would that be ok?
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: change the description to tell that the test has to be done with unity *and* unity-2d
<didrocks> and ping me with the bugs I need to approve the nomination for :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm adding the bug # to the changelog meanwhile
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks! I'll open up the Unity milestone then and add it there
<didrocks> perfect
<sil2100> didrocks: actually...
<sil2100> didrocks: for unity and nux there is already a Bug
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/1047385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1047385 in unity (Ubuntu) "Update dependency on renamed geis" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you did built that on a precise machine?
<sil2100> didrocks: unity? Yes, I was building it on my precise chroot
<didrocks> ok, I'll add those then :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I'm getting a dep issue
<didrocks>  libgrail5 : Depends: libframe6 (>= 2.2.4) but it is not installable
<didrocks> E: Package 'libframe6' has no installation candidate
<sil2100> Do you have proposed enabled?
<didrocks> yep, proposed main
<sil2100> Strange, all packages are build in our unity-team/sru ppa as well
 * didrocks runs rmadison
<didrocks> ah, it's in precise-updates already
<didrocks> so, I need to add it as well to my chroot
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> I would have thought that pbuilder have them enabled by default (not proposed, but updates :))
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, everything building and ready, just waiting on the bug SRU status to be sorted out :)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/1046392 nominated!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046392 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Update dependency on the renamed libgeis" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Rest in the works, in a moment ;)
<didrocks> great :)
<duflu> MCR1: I assume the benchmark offset gives you better results now?
<MCR1> duflu: Better results should in this case be much lower results because of the non-damage triggering ?
<duflu> MCR1: Yes, lower idle and higher when a window is busy
<MCR1> duflu: It still does not fall below ~15fps.
<duflu> Hmm, sounds wrong
<MCR1> when idling
<duflu> But that might be unity's fault
<duflu> I will have to test it later
<MCR1> duflu: I remember the benchmark in Compiz 0.8 versions showing thousands of frames per second...
<MCR1> now it will never show more than the screen refresh rate, which is also not correct
<MCR1> so currently the benchmark tool is not doing things right, because comparing stuff with these results is problematic
<MCR1> duflu: valgrind compiz does not work, because Compiz already runs
<MCR1> duflu: and valgrind compiz --replace did not succeed once here
<duflu> MCR1: OK, some crashes do that
<MCR1> duflu: But for the massive unityshell slowdown no benchmark tool is even needed, because the change in framerate is so high...
<duflu> MCR1: It should be limited to the refresh rate, as configured in CCSM > Composite and CCSM > OpenGL
<MCR1> duflu: But the options of the benchmark tool say something else (gotta reboot to tell you exactly as composite is currently disabled)
<sil2100> didrocks: can I give you a list of bugs to ACK nominations ;)?
<sil2100> On priv?
<MCR1> duflu: If the FPS Limiter Mode says "Limiter disabled" it should run without any limit, no ?
<duflu> MCR1: I don't think the "limiter" makes sense any more. The options you want are sync to vblank (OpenGL) and the refresh rate (Composite)
<MCR1> To All: Seems I found a workaround for slow framerates under Unity -> disable "Framebuffer object" in the CCSM OpenGL plug-in 8-)
<MCR1> Could someone plagued by low framerates try that one and confirm ? ^^
<MCR1> smspillaz: Ping ^^ :)
<MCR1> Here on ATI with gallium driver this brings an awesome increase in speed, so probably we should turn it off by default (current default == on) if it speeds up other gfx configs as well...
<MCR1> Anyone running current trunk on Quantal capable of testing this ?
<smspillaz> MCR1: yes, that's known. I'm working on a solution for it now
<MCR1> oh okay, I did not know it :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: we can't turn it off by default because that will introduce tearing
<MCR1> no tearing visible here
<smspillaz> MCR1: that is unless radeon respects the swap interval with glXCopySubBufferMESA
<smspillaz> MCR1: you will still get tearing under heavy load
<MCR1> smspillaz: Okay, thanks a lot for the info. I hope you find a nice solution :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: incidentally the thing I am writing won't work for you because radeon does not implement glBlitFramebuffer properly. But we can dream
<MCR1> :)
<smspillaz> MCR1: actually, all the compositors will benefit immensely once the DRI2 proto stuff is figured out for partial buffer copying on the swap interval
<smspillaz> until then ...
<MCR1> Does Compiz check which hardware/driver the user is running ?
<MCR1> We could and should use this information to automatically adjust the settings in CCSM depending on the hardware...
<smspillaz> MCR1: no, and it shouldn't. OpenGL is supposed to be platform agnostic
<MCR1> If the defaults are not good for every config, we should make one default for every config...
<MCR1> and stop dreaming, no ? ;)
<smspillaz> I will generally only add workarounds for broken proprietary drivers where they have not fixed their driver after I have asked them to multiple times
<smspillaz> MCR1: or, we could just fix the drivers
<MCR1> hehe
<smspillaz> MCR1: unfortunately there's not a lot of motivation to fix this aspect right now. Wayland uses a guarunteed backbuffer through gbm so they don't need to be concerned about the backbuffer being undefined
<smspillaz> as such, there's no future reason for us to implement post_sub_buffer and copy_sub_buffer
<MCR1> The average Compiz user should not be forced to change settings or even open the workarounds plug-in, we should adjust that automagically for him...
<MCR1> until the drivers are fixed...
<MCR1> after all we know which setting needs to be triggered for which combination of gfx/driver
<MCR1> on the desktop/laptop platform we do not have that many...
<MCR1> Intel only has free drivers, so that is 1, ATI- gallium or fglrx +2, Nvidia noveau + proprietary +2 - makes 5 combinations
<smspillaz> MCR1: plus 4 different ARM drivers
<smspillaz> tegra2, tegra3, pvr, mali
<smspillaz> llvmpipe
<MCR1> yeah, unfortunately I do know nothing about those, but still...
<MCR1> defaults should be sane
<smspillaz> MCR1: the problem with adding workarounds is that it hides the problem
<smspillaz> the bugs continue to lie undetected in the driver
<smspillaz> until someone hits the one day
<smspillaz> *them
<MCR1> Sure, workarounds are never the right fix - but our only solution for 12.10, no ?
<MCR1> I mean here for example the difference is night and day without framebuffers
<smspillaz> MCR1: example: the intel mesa driver does not advertise GL_BIND_MIPMAP_TO_TEXTURE in the fbconfigs because every compositor never checked for it properly
<smspillaz> MCR1: give us a while to try and come up with a solution
<MCR1> ok, sure - you are the boss ;)
<tsdgeos> smspillaz: still around?
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: yes
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: whats up ?
<Mirv> didrocks: do you think we can still drop the gconf support in compiz now that the decorator was ported, or is it too risky? it seems to build and run (now finally) fine on 0.9.8.2 with -DUSE_GCONF=OFF
<Mirv> ie. build also without libgconf2-dev
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm fine with that, just ensure that the gconf -> gsettings transitional package add a dep then on the convert tool
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<tsdgeos> smspillaz: oh sorry, about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/compiz/do_not_change_viewport_on_resize/+merge/123564 when you say " I think it might make sense to add a check here to check if the window is on the currently active viewport, and if so, to always maximize it on that viewport." it is what the removal of  the viewportForGeometry call actually does
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: still around ?
<tsdgeos> smspillaz: yes
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: ah okay, you are right about that code being confusing. The situation I'm thinking its designed to handle is one where a window maximized on a viewport that is /not/ the current viewport - eg, if some other window maximizes itself you don't want it to maximize on the current viewport
<smspillaz> so I think the appropriate check as to whether or not to apply a viewport offset would be like window->defaultViewport () == screen->vp ()
<smspillaz> and then if its not, apply the offset
<tsdgeos> ok, i see
<tsdgeos> smspillaz: any hint on how to do the testing?
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: that function will be tricky, let me check the whole thing
<tsdgeos> because i checked and doesn't seem to be any test that checks "that deep"
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: oh wow that function really is a monster
<tsdgeos> it is :'(
<smspillaz> 400 lines
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: what I would suggest is to try breaking it up into smaller utility functions
<smspillaz> then it will become clearer how to get those functions under test
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: if you don't have time, I can probably take it on next week ish
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it's not that i don't have the time (which not sure i have) it's more than i'm not sure i can name the new functions sensibly :D
<tsdgeos> i'll give it a try
<tsdgeos> and if not report back
<smspillaz> tsdgeos: sure :) generally speaking what I do is look at what the function is doing and put it in a short sentence
<smspillaz> if there's an "and" in it, its the wrong abstraction :p
<tsdgeos> :D
<Mirv> didrocks: lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu.dropgconf being proposed to lp:ubuntu/compiz
<didrocks> Mirv: looking good, thanks! pushed
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm getting a strange error while trying to upload my unity-2d package for oneiric for testing to a PPA
<sil2100> didrocks: it keeps rejecting it saying that there is already a unity-2d_4.12.0.orig.tar.gz in the archives and that it has different contents
<sil2100> didrocks: while I even downloaded it directly
<sil2100> didrocks: I was doing a bzr bd -S, then I even took it with apt-get source on my oneiric chroot to get the .orig and then re-run bzr bd -S - it's all the same
<sil2100> So hm, how come there is a tarball mismatch when I'm using the one from the archives?
<didrocks> sil2100: did you download the orig.tar.gz from the distro?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe bzr bd repacks it differently today
<didrocks> I mean, after you apt-get source
<didrocks> you rm -rf build-area ?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, right
<didrocks> "right" == you did it or not ?:)
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't remove build-area ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, hm, sorry for the noobish question, but does this mean I need to do those unity-2d oneiric changes as a quilt patch..?
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't think so, why?
<didrocks> you can bzr merge
<sil2100> didrocks: that's what I'm doing, but with the original tarball from the archives, when I do bzr bd -S it says that there are uncommited changes and that with format 3.0 I need to do a quilt patch
<didrocks> sil2100: oh right, they forced format 3.0 at this time
<didrocks> sil2100: so yeah, you have to do quilt patches, I'm afraid
<sil2100> didrocks: you would like me to send you the unity-2d branch with the quilt patch made, or is unity-2d trunk (with native changes) enough for you?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I use the quilt one for testing, but not sure if you want to do some mojo of your own ;) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would prefer the unity62d branch with the quilt patch made, something ready to be sponsored. I don't have the time for experimenting :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<quequotion> hello!
<quequotion> I came to ask if there's any news or progress on bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<quequotion> also, though off topic, how many "affects me" does a bug need before the auto-confirm kicks in?
<c10ud> Cimi, you there?
<Cimi> c10ud, y
<c10ud> Cimi, hello, mind taking a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/1002792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1002792 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "emesene crashes with assertion failed in gtkstylecontext.c" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c10ud> I believe my description of the bug is wrong, the issue is theme-related. Not sure if you're still the theme-engine guy ;)
<Cimi> c10ud, I don't think is theme related
<Cimi> c10ud, either gtk or emesene are not disposing elements correctly
<c10ud> Cimi, in my box i updated the theme engine with quantals' and i cannot reproduce the crash anymore (!)
<Cimi> the timeout is running and operates over destroyed elements
<Cimi> thus the segfault
<Cimi> c10ud, you updated gtk too I think
<Cimi> might be a bug in gtk then
<c10ud> nope, i just installed some random deb i read in omg or some place like that
<Cimi> it's not a ug in the theme though
<Cimi> *bug
<c10ud> i am checking the package list and i don't see any gtk -- i believe it's the gtk3-engines-unico that's causing issues
<c10ud> if you can backport a fix or do something i can triple-check
<c10ud> (and want me absolutely sure)
<Cimi> c10ud, I don't have that function in unico :-)
<Cimi> so it's not unico
<c10ud> you don't have a Precise box around, i guess..?
<Cimi> what is different is the animation
<Cimi> I have some animations in precise
<Cimi> no longer in 12.10
<Cimi> so, this could be a bug in gtk
<c10ud> ah
<c10ud> ok then
<c10ud> sorry for the noise, i'll see who's in charge for the gtk package then
<Cimi> c10ud, in the precise theme
<Cimi> c10ud, search for "transition"
<c10ud> where?
<Cimi> in gtk-widgets.css
<Cimi> remove the lines and test
<c10ud> Cimi, thanks, i'll update the bug report with this new info, make some tests and ping the right people then
<Cimi> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-13
<destructifier> Came here to vent about your shitty software fucking up my laptop. I installed your shit thinking I would give it a try and soon figured out that I don't like having all my applications completely hidden. I litterally searched around in your useless menu system for 45 minutes looking for specific application only to come up empty handed.
<destructifier> Tutorials on the web explaining how to uninstall and switch back to gnome were completely useless. I'm guessing you guys had too many people jumping ship so you made it impossible to switch. YOU CANNOT SWITCH FROM THE LOGIN SCREEN. The option is simply not there.
<destructifier> FUCKYOU AND YOUR SHITTY SOFTWARE
<destructifier> TRIED UNINSTALLING YOUR SHIT AND IT COMPLETELY HOSED MY SYSTEM.
<Daekdroom> I see so many things that guy did wrong in order to reach this point
<ESphynx> Hey guys... Is it going to be possible to bring the dock to the RIGHT in Quantal? Please?
<ESphynx> Simple reason why Right is that most people (probably including lefties) handle their mouse with their right hand, and to quickly access the dock you go far out to the end of the screen. Now obviously your wrist is more flexible rotating towards the right (and you are stuck with your keyboard on the left anyways).
<ESphynx>  It'd also be really nice if by default when you click on the Launch button you could see the terminal, like, 'right there',  out of appreciation for the fact that Linux is traditionally a geek OS.
<Daekdroom> You can always leave a terminal fixed in the 'dock'.
<ESphynx> Daekdroom: you ca, but I'm talking about the very first Ubuntu impression.
<ESphynx> can*
<Daekdroom> I have the impression that Ubuntu does not want to give a first impression of a geek OS.
<ESphynx> I had an extremely frustrating 2 minutes of searching for the terminal on my first try of Quantal.
<ESphynx> but that is not good.
<ESphynx> The non-geek user won't even notice the terminal there.
<Daekdroom> How did it take you 2 minutes? Did you not see you can type "terminal"?
<Daekdroom> (If you didn't see you can type it, then yeah, it's a problem)
<ESphynx> no I expected an icon somewhere easy to find in that menu
<ESphynx> and I did not.
<ESphynx> I did not want to type, I wanted to click.
<ESphynx> if I wanted to type, I would have just stayed in the virtual tty.
<ESphynx> previous Ubuntu versions had a terminal icon right there... RedHat as a very obvious terminal icon
<ESphynx> It's completely nice that Ubuntu wants to be user-friendly and an OS my grandma can use, but it's not good if power users don't find themselves at home anymore.
<Daekdroom> I think it's fairly power-user friendly.
<Daekdroom> I can do <Super> gnome-terminal <enter>
<ESphynx> I personally hate the whole direction of Unity... but I'm hoping it could be made slightly better by these simple improvements.
<ESphynx> that is not
<ESphynx> friendly at all
<Daekdroom> It's keyboard-only.
<ESphynx> like, at all.
<ESphynx> I know I can do term[enter]
<ESphynx> which is already much better
<ESphynx> but still.
<ESphynx> I just want to do 2 clickst
<ESphynx> to start a terminal
<ESphynx> click, click. boom I'm in a terminal. that's how any Linux should be imo.
<ESphynx> the whole Idea of categorization and recently used program I hate also... to actually find the terminal I have to go through that
<ESphynx> and the terminal might be really far away, and I have to start thinking 'hmm, where would the terminal be?'
<ESphynx> start/accesories/terminal ... is still reasonable
<veebers> ESphynx: Once you've opened the terminal once you can lock it to the launcher so it's only 1 click :)
<ESphynx> veebers: yes... but again it's that first impression .
<veebers> ESphynx: also Ctrl-Alt t should open a terminal
<ESphynx> I had a very bitter first impression.
<ESphynx> yes... but there is no way to know that if you're a new power user on Ubuntu
<ESphynx> I just wish to avoid the frustration of new power users trying out Quantal for the first time
<Daekdroom> ESphynx, I think it's very unlikely for someone to be having their first impression and wanting to find the terminal.
<ESphynx> Daekdroom: a terminal is the very first thing I want to see in a new OS.
<veebers> ESphynx: Sure understood. but, by at least my own under standing of 'power user', a power user will find this out quickly and use it in the future
<ESphynx> i'm trying out an OS. welcome screen, ok, where's my terminal?
<Daekdroom> It's the first time I see someone complain about the terminal being too difficult to find at first..
<ESphynx> well I raged in here once before! :P
<ESphynx> guess you weren't around P
<ESphynx> :P
<veebers> ESphynx: there are also alot of people that would be turned off if the first thing they saw was a terminal
<ESphynx> (at the time when I just had that 2 minute frustration :P)
<ESphynx> veebers: are there? i'm talking about a terminal 'link', not the actual terminal :P
<veebers> ESphynx: I love being able to hit <super> start typing <something> and hit enter
<veebers> ESphynx: although i admit it wasn't the first thing I tried
<veebers> ESphynx: ah ok understood
<ESphynx> I'm okay with Linux becoming user friendly, but not OK with sacrificing pleasing power users for it...
<ESphynx> I mean even on Windows 7
<ESphynx> I can click Start, All programs, Accessories, and there's my Command Prompt
<ESphynx> I hate how All programs became less obvious than Programs before...
<ESphynx> All programs is so not in Focus... but to me that should be the menu that pops up, along with a type box (which I admit is nice)
<ESphynx> You click Super, and you see your categories (Accessories, Development, Documents, whatever...) and then your type box active by defualt at the bottom
<ESphynx> is how I would like to be.
<ESphynx> anyway. just a suggestion :) I'd be very happy if the terminal was easier to find.
<ESphynx> any chance to be able to move the dock to the right? :)
<ESphynx> (I had a very rough start with Unity. Alt-Tab used to crash the system.)
<ESphynx> i.e. in previous Ubuntu version. I believe that's no longer an issue :P
<Mirv> anyone trying out compiz 0.9.8.2 will bump into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-desktop-schemas/+bug/1050216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1050216 in gsettings-desktop-schemas (Ubuntu) "button-layout should default to Ubuntu's default button layout" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> can be fixed manually by gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'close,minimize,maximize'
<didrocks> Mirv: the default is 'close,minimize,maximize:'
<didrocks> what did you test exactly?
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, should be ":" in the end?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, but that's the default
<Mirv> didrocks: it's not after gtk-window-decorator starts using gsettings and the default from gsettings-desktop.schemas
<Mirv> so if one upgrades to 0.9.8.2 from eg. ppa:timo-jyrinki/compiz-withoutgconf then buttons are on the right side
<didrocks> Mirv: are you sure you had the default set?
<Mirv> didrocks: what do you mean, where? the buttons are on the right side also in guest session.
<didrocks> Mirv: I think your bug is different, the default is already close,minimize,maximize:
<Mirv> didrocks: it's not in the schema file of gsettins-desktop-schemas
<didrocks> so maybe compiz is not reading the real value
<didrocks> Mirv: because it doesn't work like that, we don't sed the schemas
<didrocks> we have overrides files
<didrocks> try this:
<didrocks> gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout
<didrocks> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout
<didrocks> what do you get?
<Mirv> didrocks: on current quantal version, in guest session, :minimize,maximize,close
<Mirv> with https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/gsettings-desktop-schemas/fix_button_layout/+merge/124106 , the correct one
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-default-settings.gschema.override installed?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, it does not look so
<didrocks> Mirv: so, this is your bug, you need to have ubuntu-default-settings installed
<didrocks> it's a dep of ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Mirv> didrocks: ah.. suddenly things start to make sense. at some point I've lost ubuntu-desktop. marking bug as invalid
<didrocks> Mirv: let me just paste the conversation here, maybe that can help other people :)
<Mirv> :D
<didrocks> Mirv: can you reject your merge request as well?
<didrocks> Mirv: so, basically, as a rule of thumb: we don't patch gsettings values for GNOME components, but uses those overrides
<didrocks> this enables us to:
<didrocks> - not have yet another patch to rebase regularly
<Mirv> sure
<didrocks> - have some overrides with the ubuntu config just in one package
<didrocks> - enable flavors to not install this package and have different config
<didrocks> (like the GNOME remix one)
<Mirv> we should have a functional session without ubuntu-default-settings though, too, but definitely not a bug in gsettings-desktop-schemas :)
<didrocks> oh, you mean not having it -> the guest session doesn't start even?
<Mirv> didrocks: it starts, but heavily broken. I'm filing a bug right now.
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, let me know so that I can see the description :)
<didrocks> Mirv: you should just have different settings, like "not ubuntu feeling", but it should be usuable
<Mirv> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1050237
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1050237 in compiz (Ubuntu) "No functional desktop session if ubuntu-default-settings overrides are not available" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> maybe simply a nautilus related problem instead of compiz, but if you can figure out more please change
<Mirv> you should be able to reproduce it by simply removing ubuntu-default-settings and starting a guest session
<Mirv> so moved to #ubuntu-desktop
<duflu> Mirv, didrocks: The trails can probably only happen if the window on the desktop is broken. Because a working window will damage and redraw correctly. And no window will be shown as just wallpaper (drawn by compiz)
<didrocks> duflu: not that complicated :)
<didrocks> duflu: look my explanation on other channels :)
<didrocks> it's not the desktop window which is broken
<didrocks> it's just there is nothing handling it
<didrocks> duflu: I also added some explanation on the bug report
<Mirv> I'm so happy when things get a logical explanation... I started to be puzzled. it's quite many times when things not working is explained by ubuntu-desktop (and friends) missing.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I prefer as well having the precise ins and outs of an issue :)
<didrocks> quite difficult sometimes for everyone as the stack and components interacting and quite… huge :)
<didrocks> are*
<Mirv> didrocks: with that, we'd finally also be back in business with compiz, but there is choice to be made - whether to start testing 0.9.8.2 as is or wait for FFe approval of bug #1047067? we'd now have a fixed expo patch available
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1047067 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[FFE][UIFE][regression] workspace switcher layout needs adjustments" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047067
<didrocks> Mirv: try to ping some release team member to get the FFe acked
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: it shouldn't be difficult IMHO as it's basically a regression fix :)
<duflu> didrocks, Mirv: Sounds like bug 1050237 is out of the control of compiz. What project should it be?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1050237 in compiz (Ubuntu) "No wallpaper and windows leave trails, if ubuntu-default-settings overrides are not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050237
<didrocks> duflu: well, compiz should probably do as gnome-shell arguably: if nothing draws the desktop, handling it
<duflu> didrocks: Already does
<duflu> See the bug
<didrocks> duflu: saw that, but it doesn't apparently?
<duflu> What we cannot handle is some app creating a window over the desktop and then failing to draw to it
<didrocks> at least for Mirv
<didrocks> duflu: nautilus doesn't create a window AFAIK
<didrocks> duflu: it does nothing here
<duflu> didrocks: Yes it does
<duflu> Just usually not visible cos it's the same as the default wallpaper
<didrocks> ah, so it's a bug in nautilus, it shouldn't in that case
<didrocks> duflu: with the option off?
<didrocks> duflu: that's what you tried?
<duflu> didrocks: I haven't tried anything, but I know from recent fixes how it gets drawn
<duflu> At the bottom, compiz opengl plugin always paints the wallpaper
<duflu> Next, usually, nautilus is running and repaints the wallpaper, plus icons etc
<didrocks> duflu: so, here is what the bug is about
<didrocks> duflu: I think you misread/I didn't explain it right
<didrocks> duflu: in Mirv's case, without the override, the default is "nautilus don't draw the background"
<didrocks> this is why you see this trail here
<duflu> But it still creates a window
<didrocks> that's my question, did you confirm this?
<duflu> which is on top of what the opengl plugin paints
<duflu> So the trails are still nautilus
<didrocks> duflu: ^
<duflu> didrocks: How? Just remove the package and log in guest?
<didrocks> duflu: org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons, set that to false
<didrocks> then, you can kill nautilus
<Mirv> I re-tested it myself by apt-get remove ubuntu-default-settings and launching guest session
<duflu> didrocks, Mirv: Nope, tried all that and still no bug :/
<Mirv> :( still a mystery, then
<Mirv> except for that like I said, on guest ps ax | grep nautilus shows nothing
<Mirv> for me
<didrocks> yeah, nautilus isn't started in that case
<didrocks> so it seems compiz doesn't fallback
<Mirv> unless ubuntu-default-settings is installed
<didrocks> Mirv: right, and again, this is expected :)
<Mirv> ok, good..
<Mirv> didrocks: FFe approved, please merge lp:~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/fix_expo to lp:ubuntu/compiz so we have the fixed expo in and enabled
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet! done :)
<Mirv> thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<tjaalton> is it possible to run compiz with GL on quantal, in order to verify drivers being broken/getting fixed?
<davidcalle> JohnLea, ping?
<mhr3_> bschaefer, ping?
<bschaefer> mhr3_, a bit late for you isn't it?
<mhr3_> oh yey :)
<mhr3_> bschaefer, could you re-approve the branches we approved today but failed?
<mhr3_> start light to see if the mergers work now :)
<mhr3_> that's all :)
<bschaefer> mhr3_, alright! They should be in my email :)
<mhr3_> bschaefer, and thanks
<bschaefer> or active reviews
<mhr3_> ;)
<bschaefer> np :)
<bschaefer> have a good night!
<mhr3_> thanks
 * mhr3_ hopes to wake up to an awesome day where everything is merged :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-14
<mhr3__> davidcalle, pls don't push directly to videos, everything should have mp, so the bots do their jobs
<davidcalle> mhr3__, oh ok
<Mirv> tjaalton: GL on quantal? to be precise, normal GL is always used on x86, it's just that the commands used are compatible with GLES now
<Mirv> but the previous code paths have been removed
<tjaalton> ok
<quequotion> Hello!
<quequotion> Anyone available to help squash a bug?
<quequotion> I'd like to see bug 1025535 fixed before quantal's release.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<quequotion> i don't know what's going on in the code exactly, but making the cube transparent seems to convince unity that it should always be visible.
<srVed> hi guys :D
<srVed> (I am a noob first-time user of this IRC thingy)
<srVed> I am developing a few small and simple programs using M$ Visual Studio 2010 (Making sure they are compatible with Mono), and I#d like to know if there is an AppIndicator plugin for visual studio, so I can add a 'proper' application indicator for my program to Unity's panel?
<srVed> ... nice long list of people on here and no-one is chatting? ... is this not an instant messenger type thingy?
<popey> hi srVed
<popey> people are busy I guess
<popey> or they don't know the answer to your question, or both
<srVed> thats cool :)
<Klap-in> and some are on different time zones
<srVed> nice to know this is working..lol
<Klap-in> :)
<srVed> is this the correct place to ask my unity-developer-related question?
<romario333_> I think you should have a look at documentation on app indicators here: http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<srVed> I did m8 - no links to plugins that I could find... just source-code examples of how to use it :/
<srVed> I dont mind if there is no Visual Studio plugin.. I can always continue with whitelist ["all"]...lol but that aint good for the 'normal user'
<srVed> tell you what guys, I'll lob up the question on http://askubuntu.com :)
<srVed> cheers for the replies :D bye
<Klap-in> https://launchpad.net/hello-unity
<quequotion> hello
<popey> hi quequotion
<quequotion> i'm looking for help with bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<popey> quequotion, are people able to reproduce that with unity from the repo, not just backported packages?
<quequotion> I can reproduce that with every version of unity
<quequotion> Some more easily than others
<quequotion> I've downgraded and upgraded a few times, to check if the issue is the same in quantal's unity/compiz as it is in precise's.
<quequotion> I'd noticed how cube opacity had odd effects before, as commented in bug 734908, comment #70, but there were too many other glitches going on to know what I was looking at.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734908 in Compiz "Unity is visible on top of fullscreen apps" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734908
<quequotion> also, the packages I've installed aren't actually backported. I've installed compiz and unity from the quantal repo, along with their necessary dependencies.
<quequotion> any thoughts?
<davidcalle> JohnLea, ping
<davidcalle> JohnLea, when you have a the time, could you please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1049090 ? It's an OEM priority regarding the Photos lens hotkey.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049090 in Photos Lens "The shortcut Super + P of photo lens is conflict to Video out hotkey" [High,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> om26er, ping
<om26er> davidcalle, hey!
<davidcalle> om26er, hey :)
<davidcalle> om26er, do you know when the next Unity release is supposed to happen? (with the unity-asset-pool changes)
<om26er> davidcalle, it should be something next week
<om26er> before thursday/ on thursday
<om26er> since that's the beta-2 freeze day
<davidcalle> om26er, ok. I'm wondering if I do my photos lens release now or later, since it needs some icons from the new unity-asset-pool... Meh, nevermind, I'll wait :)
<davidcalle> Thanks!
<om26er> yw :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-15
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/934431
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 934431 in Unity "arrows in alt-tab switcher are not pixel perfect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pavolzetor> can you look at this bug report?
<pavolzetor> it should be easy to fix :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-16
<bobweaver> is there something wrong with the staging server I can not connect to it too get upgrades on the software
<popey> bobweaver, staging server?
<bobweaver> yeah
<popey> can you be more specific
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu quantal main
<popey> what problem are you getting?
<popey> http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu loads in a browser
<bobweaver> 404
 * popey feels like it's getting blood from a stone
<popey> what url gives you 404?
<bobweaver> hange on lets me make a long thing of what is going on
<popey> can you pastebin the error perhaps?
<bobweaver> so When I woke up I sis like I always do look for updates to unity  and upgrade my software. But today I like most days I seen that in the staging server things have changed so I wanted to get thous changes and so I ran a upgrade but the stagging server (ppa) keeps saying that I am getting 404 on request to the staging server
<bobweaver> Sure I will pastebinit
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209451/
<popey> you probably want to just do a "sudo apt-get update" and then upgrade again
<bobweaver> Yeah I gave that a shot
<bobweaver> I can connect to get upgraded bzr but have to compile all
 * popey takes a look
<bobweaver> it is weired that I can connct via bzr but not https
<bobweaver> or what ever is used to connect to DB with apt
<popey> you are connecting via https fine
<popey> 404 doesn't mean "can't connect"
<bobweaver> Oh
 * bobweaver ducks 
<popey> i would do "sudo apt-get update" again
<bobweaver> I will try sure
<popey> hmm, packages haven't updated for some hours
<bobweaver> it was compiz I think
<bobweaver> popey,  it connected Oo and is working
<bobweaver> sorry to waste time
<bobweaver> but thanks a bunch :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-09
<Saviq> morning everyone o/
<Mirv> welcome back Saviq!
<Saviq> hey Mirv
<mzanetti> Saviq: hi! welcome back!
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, thanks!
<Gsport> we got tyour back
<mzanetti> Saviq: need a mumble/hangout with you once you caught up with your mails
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> tvoss: moin
<mzanetti> sil2100: who do I need to ask for getting a new package into the default image?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should something depend on it?
<greyback> Saviq: welcome back
<Saviq> greyback, hey, thanks!
<mzanetti> Saviq: talking about qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin. Apps will depend on it, however, we can't have such deps in click packages
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we'll have a meta-package for the framework which click apps can depend on
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if the framework required is ubuntu-13.10 - there will be a metapackage like that or something
<mzanetti> sounds reasonable. I just wanted to publish a click package depending on it on the weekend and noticed that it's not in yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, but in the mean time - ogra can add it to the image seed
<mzanetti> ogra... thanks
<mzanetti> will ping him
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, I think now can be a good time - ready when you are
<mzanetti> Saviq: I am
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, starting a hout
<tjaalton> hey, gen3 intel is broken on saucy due to the dri driver saying it supports opengl2.1, which then makes it dog-slow as shown on bug 1222602
<ubot5> bug 1222602 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[gen3] Bad performance on GMA950 and GMA3150" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222602
<Saviq> greyback, ping
<greyback> Saviq: pong
<asac> greyback: hey .. you feel landing is ready today?
<asac> ricmm: ^^
<larsu> MacSlow: what exactly in this branch breaks sync notifications? https://code.launchpad.net/~sjakthol/notify-osd/fix-1191565/+merge/184462
<larsu> the fix works fine for me
<greyback> asac: yes landing should happen today
<mzanetti> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1221102 this should be fixed, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221102 in Unity 8 "FTBFS Sep 5th" [Critical,Fix committed]
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> I'm wondering why we don't see any releases of unity8 happening then
<asac> greyback: whast still missing before we land?
<asac> do you have a list of issues you want to nail down first?
<greyback> mzanetti: releases are being blocked right now. They've to be done manually
<greyback> asac: this is the doc we're following: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wpeC8WLHJ6yn4YCYiJlAhD71HPugBMq80Xnmm99fhCI/edit#heading=h.x2vkdgbc9eq
<mzanetti> greyback: blocked by us or is something else broken?
<asac> mzanetti: we have publishing in manual mode
<greyback> asac: I'm fixing up AP tests, and addressing review comments
<asac> in order to ensure that unity can land in an isolated manner
<asac> so if you want to land unity8 and mir, we are more or less ready in a couple of hours i believe
<greyback> asac: excellent, I'll keep you posted
<MacSlow> larsu, it breaks the layout causing the sync. bubble to not render
<larsu> MacSlow: they do for me. Did you ./configure with --prefix=/usr so that the icons get picked up? (I had the same problem at first)
<MacSlow> larsu, did use my usual build-test-script... hm... would be surprised if that all of a sudden failed me...
<MacSlow> larsu, I can try again the usual/manual way...
<seb128> MacSlow, can you try without that patch to confirm it's the patch creating the issue for you?
<MacSlow> larsu, seb128: yeah... hold on
<larsu> MacSlow: no, I didn't use that script (where is it?)
<MacSlow> larsu, no... it's a local thing I've here... not part of the notify-osd branch
<MacSlow> larsu, seb128: patch is ok... my bad... my local build/test-script for nosd failed me... :/
<MacSlow> larsu, seb128: I'll approve it... tested it with rb use-case and usual examples from the nosd branch
<larsu> MacSlow: thanks!
<seb128> larsu, MacSlow: great, thanks
<Twenty-three> hi guys, a rencent update has left me without launcher in unity, i use nvidia propietary drivers, i have checked the compizconfig settings manager and there doesn't seem to be any problem with unity in there, how to go about it?
<greyback> Twenty-three: you have no dash either? (try hitting the "Super" key, aka the windows key)
<Twenty-three> greyback, i don't have it either
<Twenty-three> i only have the desktop and my desktop icons
<greyback> Twenty-three: have you the panel at the top of the screen?
<Twenty-three> nope
<greyback> Twenty-three: is hte Unity plugin enabled in ccsm?
<Twenty-three> i also lost the work spaces, i only have one
<Twenty-three> unity is enabled and disabling it followed by enabling it again displays no errors or warnings
<Twenty-three> i had experienced something similar before but that was caused by a kernel update, i don't think that was the issue this time
<greyback> Twenty-three: beyond my expertise I'm sorry to say, I don't know unity that well
<Twenty-three> (back then i could only fix it by installing from scratch as my attempts at fixing stuff messed up things further)
<Twenty-three> kk, thanks greyback, i'll wait further
<greyback> Twenty-three: if you try logging in as guest user, see if things work there? If so would indicate you've a configuration Unity doesn't like
<bregma> Twenty-three, there have been no Unity stack updates in over a week, but the usual cause for the problem you're describing is you have a PPA in your APT sources
<bregma> your best bet is probably to open a bug using 'ubuntu-bug unity' so more information can be gathered
<Twenty-three> greyback, that had been suggested to me before but i wasn't quite sure how to go about it
<Twenty-three> bregma, i'm afraid i don't know what you mean by PPA in APT sources
<Twenty-three> would you mind elaborating a bit?
<bregma> Twenty-three, if you log out you should see a log in prompt that lets you choose to log in as the guest user, that will let you do the test greyback suggested so we can try to narrow down the nature of the problem
<Twenty-three> i'll try that
<Twenty-three> how would i log out from the terminal though? (i am not that experienced and the terminal is all i can do since there is no dash)
<bregma> hmm, there's a problem
<bregma> do you get the login prompt when you reboot?
<bregma> (you can configure to always just log in to your user on reboot)
<Twenty-three> nope, i had set it so that i wouldn't be required to enter credentials upon booting
<Twenty-three> oh, how would i do that?
<Twenty-three> if i right click on the desktop i can get the settings to open
<bregma> hmm, I have no idea, this is an area where I've never had to poke my head before
<bregma> tell you what, just do the 'ubuntu-bug unity' from the terminal and file a bug, it will give more information
<Twenty-three> kk, i'll investigate that and i'll get back here to report results, brb
<Twenty-three> (currently in windows)
<Twenty-three> thanks bregma, i'll be back soon, i should hope
<greyback> mzanetti: have a sec: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/add-qenums/+merge/184534
<mzanetti> greyback: refresh the page
<greyback> mzanetti: :) thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: that explains why the enums weren't working. Will clean that up now
<mzanetti> thanks greyback
<greyback> np
<mzanetti> Saviq: we have an issue with click apps :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, when a click app is launched, I get it's desktop file which is located in ~/.local/share/applications/
<mzanetti> Saviq: because of click app's nature, the icon must be referred to relative
<mzanetti> Saviq: but in fact the icons is somewhere in /opt/
<mzanetti> => neither Dash nor Launcher can display it currently
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what the Path= in the .desktop file is supposed to take care of, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. "%1/%2".arg(path).arg(icon)
<Saviq> mzanetti, where path is Path in .desktop, icon is Icon in .desktop?
<mzanetti> look at that...
<mzanetti> I totally missed that one :)
<mzanetti> nice
 * mzanetti wonders if it shouldn't be X-Click-Path or the like
<mzanetti> but ok... can solve the problem with this
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug 1204596 btw
<ubot5> bug 1204596 in unity-mir "Unity 8 does not honor Path= in desktop files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204596
<mzanetti> aha!
<Twenty-three> i'm back
<Twenty-three> i found out how to log out from the terminal
<Twenty-three> when logging in as a guest everything seems normal for a few seconds, then i see a black screen and only get to see my mouse movements, no desktop, no icons, no dash and no launcher
<Saviq> dednick, ping
<dednick> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> dandrader, ping
<dandrader> Saviq, pong
<dandrader> Saviq, welcome back!
<Saviq> dandrader, right back at you! :)
<dandrader> :)
<fginther> sil2100, we still need to merge changes into lp:autopilot and friends
<fginther> sil2100, we need a new head :-)
<sil2100> fginther: what do you mean? btw. could you enable auto-landing for the 1.3 branches? ;)
<Twenty-three> how can i reset unity in 13.04?
<sil2100> fginther: since if there were some changes waiting to get merged, then just merge it into trunk and then backport to 1.3 ;)
<fginther> sil2100, we just need a place to maintain the lp:autopilot branch so that upstream merger keeps going
<fginther> sil2100, we'll figure it out, in a meeting now
<thomi> sil2100: I just replied to your email
<fginther> sil2100, lp:autopilot/1.3 jobs are deployed
<sil2100> Thanks! fginther lp:autopilot is still there
<sil2100> But we'll be diverging Head soon
<Saviq> dednick, you joining?
<dednick> yup
<fginther> sil2100, yes, it's still there, but there is now nothing to drive upstream merger
<fginther> the "autopilot" project entry was changed to lp:autopilot/1.3
<fginther> sil2100, we need a new cupstream2distro-config entry for lp:autopilot
<sil2100> fginther: ok, let me put that in no-dailies :)
<sil2100> fginther: can I do that after lunch?
<fginther> sil2100, I can do that, no worries. Just wanted to work out a location
<fginther> sil2100, we need to figure out a general approach. Autopilot is just the first case
<ricmm> mzanetti: ping
<ricmm> the failing test you see drops in waitUntilApplicationWindowIsFullyVisible() ?
<mzanetti> ricmm: in a meeting right now. will check in a bit
<cwayne> hey guys, I'm wondering what the plan for additional scopes is with the r/o image?  Can they simply go in ~/.local/share/unity/scopes?
<mzanetti|otp> greyback: dandrader, mterry, we need to move the standup
<mzanetti|otp> I'll ping you in a bit
<mterry> mzanetti|otp, ok
<karni_> guys, unity8 builds, but can't run properly http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083510/
<mhr3> cwayne, there's no possibility to install additional scopes on the device
<mhr3> for 13.10
<mhr3> well.. besides in the oem image
<mhr3> but that's not really installing
<cwayne> this is for the oem image :)
<mhr3> cwayne, all the scope bits will be in /custom/...
<cwayne> like /custom/usr/share/unity/scopes ?
<mhr3> and /custom/something will be part of XDG_DATA_DIRS
<mhr3> cwayne, there was talk about loosing the share part, not sure what was the conclusion
<mhr3> think it's /custom/xdg now
<mhr3> seb128, ^?
<seb128> mhr3, cwayne: /custom/xdg/{data,config}
<seb128> cwayne, mhr3: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/0.2
<mhr3> seb128, is /custom/xdg one of XDG_DATA_DIRS or is it /custom/xdg/data?
<cwayne> seb128: do we have this documented (specifically how scopes will be laid out)?
<seb128> cwayne, mhr3: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/149433407/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks_0.1_0.2.diff.gz
<seb128> cwayne, I've no idea about that, I've not been part of the discussions about scopes customization...
<mhr3> cwayne, same as on normal image but you s@/usr/share@/custom/xdg/data@
<mhr3> cwayne, i have writing a todo for that on my list
<mhr3> eh... a howto on my todo :)
<cwayne> mhr3: :)
<mhr3> let me check my device though.. was testing it there
<mhr3> can paste you the tree it you want it now
<cwayne> mhr3: that'd be a good start
<ricmm> dandrader: ping
<ricmm> dandrader: have you been able to take a look at the last failing test?
<kgunn> Saviq: "glad to have that sorted".....famous last words ?...that was one of those meeting i fear we'll repeat before we conclude 13.10
<dandrader> ricmm, you're talking about u8-newAppAPI2 branch? greyback just got it fixed
<dandrader> verified myself
<greyback> mzanetti|otp: when you return, would like your 3rd pass
<Saviq> Cimi, dandrader, kgunn, greyback, mterry, mzanetti, MacSlow, dednick can we do standup now?
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> yep
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<mterry> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, you around?
<Saviq> kgunn, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/362b8d3cb68f318a3af962041a77faa4e0dc1178
<mzanetti> ricmm: pong
<mzanetti> ricmm: is the question still valid?
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... still failing
<ricmm> mzanetti: not sure, I havent confirmed
<mzanetti> greyback: altough different
<ricmm> mzanetti: gerry says you'd need trunk unity-api
<ricmm> which im installing deps for
<greyback> mzanetti: what is failing?
<ricmm> zzz
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083638/
<greyback> mzanetti: jenkins won't be happy, since qtubuntu changes have to land anyway
<mzanetti> greyback: no, this is locally
<mzanetti> but true.. I didn't update unity-api
<mzanetti> so the roles might be missing
<greyback> mzanetti: yep that's why
<mzanetti> greyback: \o/
<greyback> mzanetti: yay!
<ricmm> same here -- \o/
<ricmm> happr0ved
<greyback> ok let's land this sh*t!
<ricmm> ill do a round of testing
<ricmm> got a nexus 4 now
<greyback> I'm building *everything* now
<mzanetti> greyback: what happened with appIdToDesktopFile() ?
<greyback> ricmm: how will we be switching SF to Mir and back?
<mzanetti> just dropped it?
<greyback> mzanetti: didn't need it, dropped it
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> greyback: well, looks good to me now
<greyback> mzanetti: thank you for reviewing
<mzanetti> greyback: approved, altough NOT top-approved
<greyback> mzanetti: perfect
<mzanetti> I'll let the coordination of all those branches to you
<ricmm> wait for the top approvals, I'll coordinate that
<ricmm> give me 10
<mhall119> Saviq: http://ubuntuone.com/1EN3zFv0U5R8pvAq38lwTj is killing me :(
<mhall119> look at my load
<Saviq> dednick, any update on the CPU hogging ↑?
<Saviq> mhall119, I just got back from 2 weeks holiday, so can't comment from the top of my head
<Saviq> mhall119, can you please file a bug with as much info as possible
<mhall119> Saviq: ok, I'll wait for dednick then
<mhall119> didn't I report a bug for this already?  I'll check
<Saviq> mhall119, there was one reported
<Saviq> mhall119, bug #1206991
<ubot5> bug 1206991 in Unity 8 "Frequent CPU hogging" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206991
<Saviq> mhall119, but since it's fix released...
<Saviq> mhall119, but first, is that with all the latest things?
<mhall119> Saviq: I dist-upgraded over the weekend,but I'll do it again and reboot
<mhall119> Saviq: my issue might be unrelated to those fixes though
<mhall119> heh, rebooted and now sensorservice is between 95% and 100% CPU
<mterry> kgunn, btw, I forgot to mention last week, but you can now set the password/pin as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1218010/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218010 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "greeter unlock configuration" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> mterry: thanks!
<mterry> kgunn, and the rest of that bug is changing the system settings app to use that goofy method until we split out
<mterry> kgunn, so UI even should do the right thing (it's fix committed, not sure if released)
<kgunn> got it
<mhall119> ok, sensorservice is behaving now, must have been actually doing something not just stuck
<Saviq> MacSlow, ping
<Saviq> mterry, ping
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup?
<mterry> Saviq, hello
<mhr3_> cwayne, sorry it took a while, been in a meeting
<mhr3_> cwayne, anyway, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083805/ you just need to change the share to xdg/data
<mhr3_> cwayne, for some yet to be fixed reason python scopes in the /custom don't work, but C ones do
<cwayne> mhr3_: ah, perfect
<dednick> Saviq, mhall119: no update. havent been able to reproduce it. but i havent had much time to spend trying.
<cwayne> mhr3_: is there an eta for a python scope fix?
<mhr3_> cwayne, atm no
<mhr3_> cwayne, plus we don't really want python scopes on the phone
<cwayne> mhr3_: ah, right
<cwayne> too resource intensive?
<mhr3_> yep
<cwayne> makes sense :)
<mhr3_> cwayne, there are still some fixes that didn't land for the whole scope in /custom to fully work, with current image you can only add a scope there and create a separate dash page for it
<mhr3_> integrating with existing scopes needs a few more branches to land
<mhr3_> cwayne, so if you're trying something specific just ask and i can tell you whether you can even expect it to work at this very moment
<Saviq> kgunn, re: scope disable/enable - I can't reply on the document, but it (almost) works already
<Saviq> kgunn, the preview is there, for some reason if you click "Disable" it doesn't work unfortunately
<kgunn> :))
<cwayne> it adds the scope to the disabled list in gsettings
<cwayne> it just doesnt change the button
<Saviq> cwayne, indeed, kgunn ↑
<Saviq> cwayne, I wonder why, if it sent an updated preview (seems that's what happens on the desktop) it should Just Work™ on unity8
<kgunn> ah...thanks guys
<mzanetti> greyback: time for an easy one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-click-icon/+merge/184614
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah sure
<cwayne> mzanetti: ping
<CallMeJake> Hey folks, long-winded unity-greeter question, short version, I'd like to put 'indicator-weather' on my unity-login screen; and I think bug 1155157 "Allow custom indicators" is related
<ubot5> bug 1155157 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Raring) "[FFe] Allow custom indicators" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155157
<karni> Hi guys! Question here. Is it possible that a qml file that I'm adding in Qt Creator for some reason isn't getting pushed to the phone when I do ./run_on_device, so the runtime doesn't see that file and report "foo.qml is not a type"?
<karni> yep.. I just confirmed they files are not pushed
<dandrader> karni, if it's a new file, you have to "bzr add" it
<karni> dandrader: yes, learned that the hard way :) thanks
<karni> I eventually had a look at run_on_device and realized I had to bzr add
<dandrader> it happened the same to me a while ago :)
<davmor2> guys I have a weird issue on saucy,  I install a new app the icon appears in the launcher but when you click on it nothing happens, if I open the dash it works fine from there.
<davmor2> this is on unity7
<davmor2> oh and for clarity it is the commercial apps that I'm testing
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-10
 * greyback__ waves goodnight, may not be online until later than usual tomorrow
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know the release jenkins didn't stop in a week?
<mzanetti> sil2100: hi, good morning.
<mzanetti> sil2100: do you know why we are still not releasing unity8? I think the issues in our code/dependencies should be resolved
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's running now http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the checks are failing http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-2.2check/
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it looks like a failure of the job
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I just found an issue... I may have approved a bad commit last week
<Saviq> mzanetti, regardless, the containers fail to start in the release jenkins
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I've read about that issue somewhere in my emails yesterday
<mzanetti> Saviq: ever used this? https://launchpad.net/bzr-bisect
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, but it doesn't work for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, not in any useful way at least
<Saviq> Last Modified over a year ago :/
<mzanetti> the plugin itself seems to work fine still
<mzanetti> the problem is that unity8 doesn't build when going back more than 5 revisions because it doesn't match unity-api any more
<mzanetti> but found a good revision that still builds... now it should be useful :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: hi!
<sil2100> mzanetti: I will try to get it released today, we didn't release anything yesterday since we had some hardware/testing issues...
<mzanetti> ah ok. thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: found the bad commit. can I just push a revert to trunk
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> or want me to go the review path for that too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, file a MR and we'll fast-track it through
<sil2100> mzanetti: sadly, I don't see in my inbox any notice that it got fixed, but maybe it finally is...
<sil2100> Although I see the stacks are generally in a baaad state, with hunderets of FTBFS
<mzanetti> can anyone tell me what FTBFS means?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Failure To Build From Source
 * mzanetti knows FTB as Frontline Testing or Bluetooth
<mzanetti> for
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/revert-r-304/+merge/184733
<mzanetti> dandrader: already up?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes! :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: dude... anyways, that merge is for you ^
<dandrader> mzanetti, that revert thing?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> it reverts your last commit
<dandrader> ouch
<mzanetti> if you know where the issue is, feel free to disapprove the revert and file a new one that fixes the crash
<mzanetti> dandrader: but it crashes somewhere in LVWPH
<mzanetti> so I figured we should get back to a working state and then try to fix it properly
<dandrader> mzanetti, you also have to reopen the related bug
<dandrader> once it gets merged
<Saviq> already merging
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: good morning
<dandrader> Saviq, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1193419 really a critical bug. I'm thinking about lowering its importance
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193419 in Unity 8 "Running apps should always be visible when navigating to apps lens" [Critical,In progress]
<dednick> larsu: howdy. any idea why qmenumodel hasn't done a daily release since the UnityMenuAction index change?
<Saviq> dandrader, well, it's a regression and breaks user experience :/
<dednick> larsu: i can't put through my messaging branch until that's done.
<Saviq> dandrader, and we've had it for too long already...
<larsu> dednick: a lot of stuff is on manual publish for some reason. seb128 should know more :)
<seb128> yeah, things are on manual landing
<seb128> and the lxc containers are screwed due to a kernel bug
<seb128> fun week...
<larsu> seb128: sigh ... we really need qmenumodel to land
<larsu> can somebody do that manually or do we have to wait?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: ^
<seb128> larsu, I would prefer us to push on getting the landing unblocked that start landing components manually
<seb128> I want system settings to land, indicator need landing as well, as does hud
<larsu> seb128: I can understand. It's just that we want dednick's messging menu branch to land as early as possible to get some exposure before the release
<larsu> seb128: do you know when this could be unblocked?
<seb128> asac, ^
<seb128> asac, we need to get stuff to land again...
<mzanetti> dandrader: I reopened this merge and commented how to reproduce the crash: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419/+merge/177630
<larsu> mzanetti: unity8 CI is again failing because of UNSTABLE tests... https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1219057/+merge/184622
 * mzanetti checks
<larsu> oh wait, commit message is missing as well
<larsu> *was* missing
<mzanetti> larsu: seems this was a temporary failure because something went wrong while testing on mako
<sil2100> larsu: which projects would you need to land?
<larsu> mzanetti: can you restart it please?
<mzanetti> larsu: sure... do you want permissions on jenkins to be able to restart jobs yourself too?
<larsu> sil2100: we decided on waiting for everything to unblock, thanks
<mzanetti> larsu: I just saw that you do have those permissions already
<mzanetti> anyways, I restarted the job
<larsu> mzanetti: ya I do, but I don't have my account data anymore :) (I almost never log in)
<larsu> mzanetti: if you can reset my password, that would be nice ;)
<mzanetti> larsu: ack
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hey, when running gallery.sh in https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multi-selectors/+merge/184735, I get "examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/MultiSelectors.qml: File not found"
<seb128> Saviq, hey, wb! had good holidays?
<Saviq> seb128, thanks, yeah :)
<Saviq> seb128, could use another week to actually rest ;)
<seb128> hehe
<dandrader> Saviq, that's when you know you had good holidays!
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed :)
<seb128> Saviq, I know the feeling ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, not sure if you did email catchup yet or are still working on it, we discussed the "gsetting key by form factor" but it ended up in "we are not sure that's a good idea/to have a valid usecase for it" ... so we need more input from somebody who has examples ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, still unread in my inbox
<seb128> Saviq, no hurry, I was just mentioning it in case it got lost in the middle of the flood ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, it was actually surprisingly minor - INBOX was at some 75 emails!
<Saviq> obviously there was all the other folders, but still
<seb128> yeah, that's decent enough
<Saviq> nic-doffay, feeling better, btw?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah a little. Good enough to be behind a desk.
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey, does the trace in bug #1211595 look anything familiar?
<ubot5> bug 1211595 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in operator()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211595
<Saviq> prolly not...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how was the time off btw?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, too short, as usual ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq: hi! sorry, had a meeting
<Saviq> pstolowski, no worries
<Saviq> ooh, nice netsplir
<Saviq> t
<pstolowski> Saviq: haven't seen this bt before, needs investigation
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, initially I thought it was happening in Nux, but then read it properly...
<pstolowski> Saviq: are you up-to-date with the fixes for category reordering that tsdgeos was working on before he started holidays?
<Saviq> pstolowski, he sent me an email, not gotten to it yet
<pstolowski> Saviq: ah, ok, good he did send it. no worries, I'm totally busy with other stuff, so this one can wait
<seb128> hey qt people, I've a question ... I would like to build a model from cpp to display it in qml
<seb128> that's basically a list of icons with a "name/icon/value"
<seb128> of items*
<seb128> what would you use for that as a type on the cpp side?
<seb128> QList<QObject*> ?
<seb128> QQmlListProperty?
 * seb128 is a bit lost in the google suggestions
<dandrader> seb128, yes, I think QQmlListProperty is what you want
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, QQLP is the "static list" equivalent of QAbstractListModel
<seb128> dandrader, Saviq: thanks, I'm going to look a bit more to that
<Saviq> seb128, if you only need a single value - QStringListModel's there, too
<seb128> ideally I would need a QList<QMap>
<seb128> Saviq, no, I need icon/name/value for each item
<Saviq> seb128, well, there is a QVariantListModel floating around
<Saviq> seb128, that's a QList<QVariant>
<Saviq> +wrapper for
<Saviq> seb128, we have it in unity8 and it's there in gsettings-qt
<Saviq> seb128, we should probably put it somewhere common (or even push to include in Qt)
<seb128> Saviq, that would be good, I'm going to have a look to QQmlListProperty meanwhile
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> mzanetti: still the same issues with that merge request. Looks like the notification tests are failing, but I can't imagine my patch having an influence on that.
<larsu> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1219057/+merge/184622
<mzanetti> larsu: I've seen them fail with other branches to
<mzanetti> o
<larsu> okay, I'm hoping someone will review this despite the CI failure ;)
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: ^^
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: can you see why the notification tests are failing?
<kgunn> greyback: joy?
<greyback> kgunn: pretty much everything working (aside from OSK on Mir, which we can fix up after most stuff lands)
<kgunn> greyback: osk...meaning rotation?
<Saviq> kgunn, on screen keyboard
<greyback> kgunn: no, it's not appearing at all for the moment. I've still not figured out why
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks...i knew the acronym expansion :)
<Saviq> kgunn, d'oh sorry ;)
<greyback> suspect that maliit coming up before shell has, so maliit has no display server to conenct to and fails
<kgunn> greyback: ah...
<kgunn> greyback: not sure that can land tho, i mean, how to connect to password wifi
<kgunn> greyback: at least the symbol collision tween qtubuntu & platformapi all sorted ?
<greyback> kgunn: yes, that's fixed
<greyback> kgunn: yes on the OSK, it will be fixed, but would like to land all the other branches first
<kgunn> greyback: got it landing all != creating an image for testing
<greyback> kgunn: yep. I've the OSK working with Mir. Just upstart needs tweaking to launch things in the correct order for mir. So it's not a big deal
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I will take a look
<mzanetti> MacSlow: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2725/artifact/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%204%29.ogv
<mzanetti> MacSlow: weird... the notification just doesn't show up
<mzanetti> it passes locally here
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's "one of those just on Jenkins"-things...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, oddly the other notification-tests seem to pass
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> and yes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'd not be surprised if another run makes them pass again.
<MacSlow> mzanetti, in the videos no bubble shows up at all
<mzanetti> MacSlow: it failed on about 5 runs in a row now
<mzanetti> always those 2
<MacSlow> mzanetti, locally I can't test those as I cannot compile current unity8 trunk... still trying to figure out what's missing on the build-side this time
<mzanetti> ???
<MacSlow> and I can't commit as qsortfilterproxymodeltest fails upon "bzr commit"
<MacSlow> ok.... I can't compile... so I can't commit as it is missing some built tests
<MacSlow> mzanetti, or do you know about a missing "unity::shell::launcher::LauncherItemInterface::focusedChanged(bool)" in launcheritem.cpp:144 ?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: apt-get upgrade
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I tried that of course too... but the package-db is messed up...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, this is really not my day
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... the fact that our autopilot tests use the mock plugins is... well, dunno how to put it :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, wrong? ;)
<mzanetti> ok. lets go with that :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's only using mocks for lightdm and applications, no?
<mzanetti> no... since the refactor for everything I'm afraid
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, see the -fake-env package
<mzanetti> hmm... indeed... the launcher uses the real backend
<Saviq> Mirv, want to speed up qt build *a lot*? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037380.html
<Saviq> mzanetti, MacSlow related  http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4122/unity8-autopilot/ ?
<mzanetti> yes... exactly those 2
<Saviq> here's something that might possibly help http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130910.changes
<Saviq> the difference in the image between SUCCESS and FAILURE
<Saviq> obviously might not be related
<mzanetti> ah... git1-notify
<Saviq> yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: there's too much going on atm... let me finish one thing first then I turn back to that failure...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'll take care at that failure... just continue with the SIM pin stuff
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thx
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're still on libnotify 0.7.5?
<mzanetti> Saviq: just doing an upgrade right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, /me runs locally, too
<mzanetti> but kde 4.11.1 comes in. takes a little bit :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, failure here on 0.7.6
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/log/
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems only one commit that could cause it, really
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/commit/?id=2b4ab4d22f42dd264a4ddfa68b02bba0d6c71b0b
<mzanetti> the allow-none probably
<mzanetti> dammit... I missed the standup
<Saviq> greyback, standup
<kgunn> mterry: "kind of almost works"...i'm going to use that
<mterry> :)
<greyback> Saviq: I didn't quite understand what MR you were doing on Albert's work
<Saviq> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1217924
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217924 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Add patch for letting users of a QML ListView specify the delegate creation range" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greyback> Saviq: gotcha
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the fix, please catch TypeError on calling with 6 args and only then call with 5 args, if possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. support both, 'cause we need to revert the libnotify fix for a bit
<Saviq> but then reintroduce it
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> anyone knows why unity8 needs 20 secs for starting up lately?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like a service is blocking
<Saviq> mzanetti, hud?
<Saviq> mzanetti, mine starts straight away
<mzanetti> yeah... hud sounds reasonable
<greyback> yep hud
<dandrader> mzanetti, I always had it after I dist-upgraded my desktop and some hud-related thing got updated. rebooting "solved" it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what do you make of the last few comments here? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/183503
<nic-doffay> I've been trying to get to the bottom of this issue to no avail.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, let me restart the job there
<Saviq> ah actually it's 1 hr old
 * Saviq looks through
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2728/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/EphemeralNotificationsTests/test_summary_and_body_Desktop_Nexus_4_/ looks weird
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and I can reproduce locally
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorry meant to specify not jenkins, the comments about tryCompare.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, but still... where does the Popover failure come from..
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah, you removed "import Ubuntu.Components.Popups 0.1"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I expect one of them to be strins
<Saviq> strings
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. "true" != true, but print(true) == print("true")
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's why the message isn't helpful
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but regardless, I get quite a bit of errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6088153/ and dash doesn't work at all
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you're right about that. Still busy with the other issue.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got it, checking out the interactive issue now.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, those are fixed. If you don't mind having a look yourself in a while and give your thoughts it would be appreciated.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cheers
<nic-doffay> Saviq, still sorting out the tests though.
<nic-doffay> But feel free to comment on the rest.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, my review might not happen, though, I'm travelling starting Thusrday, back on Monday the 23rd :/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'll do a functional review, though
<Saviq> (for work, that is, not going back on holiday already!)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, changing the filters doesn't seem to do anything, that expected?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's some weird issue with the option selector, too - when I select, the 2nd (or latter) option and reopen the selector, it scrolls up 1/2 of item height
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ^ do you still have an unmerged branch in trunk by any chance?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah those issues with the selector have been solved in a branch which landed this morning.
<nic-doffay> in the sdk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah ok, let me try with that, the
<Saviq> n
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: no, nothing re filters
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, any idea about what Saviq mentioned above?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nope, the "scrolls half way up" is still there
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not visible in the gallery, 'cause the selectors there always show all the items
<nic-doffay> Oh Saviq
<nic-doffay> The scrolls half way up isn't a bug.
<nic-doffay> Design requested that.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: nope.. it worked last time I integrated and tested our branches ~2 weeks ago
<nic-doffay> So the user knows you are able to scroll.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yikes...
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, mind merging my branch and checking again?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: sure, will do
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, cheers.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, nothing has changed re that on the UI end which is why I'm confused.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: I see, weird.. but it definately worked at some point after fixing activation issue on my side
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: do I still need that experimental sdk branch, or it's all merged?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, 488 on PageHeader is where the action happens.
<nic-doffay> I don't think it's changed since we spoke about it last.
<nic-doffay> That is PageHeader.qml
<mhr3> sil2100, any eta on when libunity & co might land?
<mhr3> cc mfisch ^
<mfisch> cwayne / ssweeny: this is what we're waiting on ^^^
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, I think it's been merged.
<ssweeny> mfisch, ack
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, once we finally get a working daily-release tick!
<mzanetti> dandrader: fixed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, my functional comments https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/183503/comments/419957
<mhr3> sil2100, what's blocking it?
<sil2100> mhr3: strange machinery issues - first we had a broken kernel with aufs problems, now we seem to be getting network errors on jenkins on the prepare jobs all the time
<dandrader> mzanetti, approved
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: I remember I mentioned one bug to you last time we talked, where a string such as "OptionSelector_QMLTYPE_133(0x1ea4120)" was passed to setActive instead of actual option id or index; have you spotted it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you do that fix please... my python skills are not good enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, doing
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity8/shell/emulators/create_interactive_notification.py
<mzanetti> Saviq: line 91
<mzanetti> Saviq: there's a None, but must be some GLib crap
<mzanetti> GLib.DestroyNotify
<mzanetti> whatever that is
<mhr3> sil2100, sounds like fun :P
<sil2100> mhr3: it *might* be resolved now, since I checked on one stack and it was fine, so I spinned the machinery now
<nic-doffay> Saviq, commented again. Mind elaborating on the expansion pattern going to almost full height?
<sil2100> mhr3: btw. ;) libunity changes that you want to release... do you have bugfixes there, or features? Is there an FFe for that? Since the touch FFe sadly doesn't have libunity mentioned
<nic-doffay> Saviq, my do you mean the OptionSelector should scroll when it's expanded?
<sil2100> And in the end Steve didn't want a discussion about the common desktop-touch components FFe
<Saviq> nic-doffay, see what the dash does when you tap on section headers
<mhr3> sil2100, we have scope-specific ffe for touch changes
<mhr3> sil2100, although it's not linked from the branches
<Saviq> nic-doffay, something similar needs to happen with the option selectors, too
<mhr3> sil2100, #1215397
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it just displays an additional row, correct?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, should it scroll the contents to about half way?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not the *content* of the option selector
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but the *view* in which the option selector is
<Saviq> nic-doffay, should scroll to allow the option selector to expand to maximum needed
<Saviq> or start scrolling inside
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah I see.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1_c4029C6Jwll_ng8gqp3SRnF4DgXRA3tR_LL3J-zOD8/edit
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1XigSp8dsW0gcL8xUkrDytm18qAyiXOXXdSaF3CWtNVg/edit#heading=h.cpfn81n0c0rr
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we discussed this earlier - there needs to be a Container and a Expandable base ListItem
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that work together to implement that behaviour
<Saviq> and OptionSelector would be an Expandable
<Saviq> mzanetti, you overengineered ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-new-libnotify/+merge/184799
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: ok I see the problem
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: setActive recieves false all the time when you call it
<Saviq> mzanetti, although that fix is actually conflicting with what is said in https://git.gnome.org/browse/libnotify/commit/?id=2b4ab4d22f42dd264a4ddfa68b02bba0d6c71b0b
<Saviq> seb128, ↑ says the *count* of arguments didn't change, but their type did
<Saviq> seb128, but the error said there was an incorrect number of arguments
<Saviq> seb128, and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-new-libnotify/+merge/184799 fixes, but seems in conflict with what the git commit did?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: also, judging from the behavior (options are activated anyway in the ui), it seems that ui is still "disconnected" from the backend, i.e. it keeps track of active option by itself rather than relying on the model as discussed earlier
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, see line 18
<nic-doffay> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6088350/
<nic-doffay> !active should access the role.
<ubot5> nic-doffay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, I don't understand why the count changed, I'm trying to get hold of pitti but he's in Lexington for the QA sprint and not around
<Saviq> seb128, to me it suggests the git commit is wrong, TBH
<seb128> Saviq, to me is suggest that gir is <censured> :p
<Saviq> seb128, as it will break uses that *do* want callback to destroy user data
<seb128> Saviq, anyway, I reverted the commit and intend to keep it this way until I sort it out with pitti, that's likely to create issue for any code using that api
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, forget it I think I know what it is.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: hmm, indeed. but I added debug in setActive, and it's definately getting 'false' all the time
<Saviq> seb128, ok, I'll put the !fix on hold until then
<Saviq> mzanetti, ignore the merge for now
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems the issue might be in libunity in the end
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: I'll add comments to the MP
<mzanetti> Saviq: wait...
<Saviq> mzanetti, we reverted libnotify
<Saviq> mzanetti, so there's no need to fix it on our side
<mzanetti> removing that argument makes it compile?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, that's the thing
<mzanetti> python sucks
<Saviq> mzanetti, not python
<mzanetti> like really
<Saviq> mzanetti, and not compile
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, just pushed something.
<Saviq> mzanetti, gir
<nic-doffay> I think it should work now...
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... ping me when I should "review"
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably never
<seb128> Saviq, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/1223401 for tracking
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223401 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "[0.7.6] the add_action api changed creating issues for clients" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, let me know if the new push sorted it.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, regarding the ui disconnection.
<nic-doffay> This is what happens.
<nic-doffay> !active is gotten from the role.
<nic-doffay> And passed straight into the backend when a delegate is clicked.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, is this incorrect in your opinion?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: yes, this is fine  but still, the option is selected in the ui even though it wasn't selected in the backend
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, is there a way to get the selected index from the backend?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, like getActiveIndex or whatever
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: it didn't help
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: there isn't. do you need it because of the sdk?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, yeah.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, I'd need to bind it to the selectedIndex.
<nic-doffay> of the OptionSelector.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, no clue why that isn't working now.
<nic-doffay> What I'm doing is passing the index which is being selected and the !active
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, that sounds right?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: indeed, it looks sensible.. but I'm still getting false
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, I'll have to do some digging.
<Saviq> kgunn, ping
<kgunn> Saviq: pong
<tedg> mhr3, Do you guys have a plan to port the application lens over to using upstart-app-launch?
<mhr3> tedg, apps lens doesn't run apps
<mhr3> unity does
<Saviq> tedg, unity will do that
<tedg> mhr3, ?  What happens when, after install, I click on "Open"?
<tedg> I guess that's the click lens
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> tedg, unity sends the "activate" signal to the scope, and it should come back with *shrug*
<mhr3> and it still won't try to run it
<Saviq> tedg, and that's when unity takes over again and activates itself via app manager
<Saviq> tedg, which, in turn, will use upstart
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I didn't realize.
<tedg> I thought the scope activated the app at that point.
<Saviq> tedg, all the activation stuff moves towards Unity at this point (with some exceptions), as remote scopes can't do zilch
<tedg> I think that about remote scopes too :-)
<mhr3> of course they can... but on the server
<mhr3> which isn't that useful :P
<tedg> I just don't see that many publicly available and anonymous sources that I want to search other than Wikipedia/Google
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ping
<davmor2> Hey guys who is the best person to talk to about apps in the launcher not launching anything?
<mzanetti> hey nic-doffay, what up?
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: For Unity7 or Unity8?
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: Unity7
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Is this for newly installed apps from the Software Center or just in general?
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: newly installed commercial apps.  They icon appears in the launcher click it nothing,  open the dash search for it there and click it and it launches
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, remember the test issue I was having with the filters?
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Hmm, how is the app being installed?  I'm asking because https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center/+bug/1221349 is very similar to the behavior you're describing.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1221349 in Unity "Applications after installation via Ubuntu Software Center are creating unusable shortcuts on the launcher panel" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which one? :)
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: yeap that looks like it exactly infact :(
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6088637/
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Ok, well, we are waiting on an updated Software Center:)
<nic-doffay> This still fails.
<nic-doffay> When checking for expanded.
<mzanetti> right
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any insights as to why?
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: ah okay that I can chase and I know just the man to annoy ;)
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Great!  Thanks!
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'm trying to run it but I get a compile error again
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah ok. it runs now
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what's the compile error?
<nic-doffay> nm
<cwayne> mzanetti: nic-doffay: so are decided on doing a config file for the infographic colors?
<nic-doffay> cwayne, I believe pete-woods was talking to someone about that the other day?
<cwayne> there was an email thread, it seemed like the end was to do a config file
<nic-doffay> cwayne, unfortunately I've heard nothing about that.
<mzanetti> cwayne: I'm not sure about that
<mzanetti> cwayne: you're right
<veebers> mzanetti: ping?
<cwayne> mzanetti: would that be easy to implement?
<mzanetti> veebers: 10 mins
<veebers> mzanetti: ack
<mzanetti> cwayne: I think so, yes
<mzanetti> cwayne: check Shell.qml and search for GSettings
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: http://paste.kde.org/p0bbdb005
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also, you need to add objectName: "searchHeader" to the Flickable with id "header" in PageHeader.qml
<mzanetti> veebers: hi
<veebers> mzanetti: hey how are things? o/ I have a question for you
<mzanetti> good, thanks
<mzanetti> tell me
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah so it had nothing to do with the searchField then.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes it does
<veebers> mzanetti:  I want (well I want to help someone) to run this command successful: qmlscene Dash/Apps/AppPreview.qml
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you start the pageHeader you'll notice that the searchField slides in from the above
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but the thing that actually does the sliding is the Flickable around it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so I checked that to reach the target position
<veebers> mzanetti: is that possible? this is for testing (and mocking maybe required, just feeling that out at the moment)
<mzanetti> veebers: ./build && cd builddir && make tryAppPreview
<mzanetti> bbi 5 mins
<kgunn> mterry: mir-on-mir input working as of a moment ago...growing confidence in killing 3 week claim cycle :)
<mterry> kgunn, :)
<mzanetti> veebers: does that work for you?
<greyback> mzanetti: was there any progress fixing those 2 failing notifications AP tests?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<veebers> mzanetti: sorry was afk, trying now thanks
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, the libnotify change is reverted
<greyback> ricmm: ^^
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti so assuming it installs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/0.7.6-1ubuntu1
<Saviq> all should be good
<Saviq> but it might not have propagated yet
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, seems it hasn't yet
<Saviq> bug #1223401 tracks the issue
<ubot5> bug 1223401 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "[0.7.6] the add_action api changed creating issues for clients" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223401
<ricmm> sil2100: ping
<ricmm> sil2100: ^^^ thats causing the mediumtests failures
<ricmm> will need latest libnotify in place for it to work
<sil2100> libnotify...
<sil2100> We're not daily-releasing that now do we
<Saviq> sil2100, no
<Saviq> sil2100, there was a crasher in it that got fixed upstream
<sil2100> Ok, but it's in the archive, so I guess it should be fetchable? Did you do a direct depends on that?
<Saviq> sil2100, but that changed GI API
<sil2100> On that specific version? greyback ?
<Saviq> sil2100, the fixed version isn't there yet (at least not in my archive)
<greyback> sil2100: according to Saviq, yes
<Saviq> greyback, sil2100, no, we're not depending on the specific version
<sil2100> Maybe we should? As otherwise things are broken, at least the tests, right?
<greyback> we just want the fixed version being used to run AP tests against
<Saviq> sil2100, the fixed one is not available in the archive yet (not from here at least)
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6089049/
<ricmm> so lets push it to the archive
<ricmm> manually or whatever
<ricmm> (:
<Saviq> ricmm, ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, I recommend https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037380.html
<sil2100> Saviq, ricmm: ok, I think I'll have to EOD pretty soon - could you guys make sure that the unity8 merge gets in (i.e. CI allows for it) and drop me an e-mail about that? I will then know what's up and copy the binaries for testing in my UTC morning
<sil2100> ricmm: if you could also point to the PPA you wish to use for testing
<ricmm> sil2100: right, is there anyone state-side that can help us with that copy or whatever?
<ricmm> if its a binary copy from daily-build we can do that ourselves
<sil2100> ricmm: yeah, I guess robru or kenvandine might be able to help, they would have to run the unity8 stack and make sure it's built with the merged in change from greyback
<sil2100> ricmm: I'll update them just in case, just make sure that merge gets in from your side
<ricmm> yup
<ricmm> wheres libnotify at, published yet?
<greyback> sil2100: thanks. let us know which person we should talk to
 * greyback going afk for 45 mins
<Saviq> ricmm, it's published, yes, but doesn't seem to have propagated to archives yet
<ricmm> Saviq: ok! we'll wait
<ricmm> whats the version we are expecting?
<Saviq> ricmm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/0.7.6-1ubuntu1
<ricmm> Saviq: I see it now in the archive, will re-run autolanding
<ricmm> rerunning ci
<Saviq> still 0.7.6-1 here :/
<ricmm> Candidate: 0.7.6-1ubuntu1
<ricmm> you probably have a weird mirror
<ricmm> polishone
<ricmm> Saviq: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1647/console
<ricmm> :(
<ricmm> not sure what the error there is
<ricmm> ah shit
<ricmm> why is it running against trunk and not my branch?
<Saviq> ricmm, I'm actually using a.u.com, but it might be tricking me into using some mirror instead (or well, I'm using apt-cacher-ng, which might be the cause, too)
<ricmm> testShell is failing in jenkins against the branch
<ricmm> but it works fine here
<ricmm> the failure is the same one that we fixed two nights ago, so I dont know whats going on
<ricmm> is it possible thats its picking up the wrong code? gee
<ricmm> fginther: can you help me out with this one?
<Saviq> ricmm, fails here
<ricmm> on your desktop?
<Saviq> ricmm, yes
<Saviq> make -C builddir testShell yields the exact same failure
<Saviq> ricmm, and if you make -C builddir tryShell
<Saviq> ricmm, unlock and launch app from launcher, it disappears after 2s or so
<ricmm> works just fine for me
<ricmm> again, works fine for me
<ricmm> and this is the same issue we were seeing before
<ricmm> if you read the comments you'll see it and then everyone signin off on it having been fixed
<Saviq> ricmm, and where was this fixed?
<Saviq> ricmm, in that branch?
<ricmm> yes
<Saviq> ricmm, or maybe in unity-api?
<ricmm> I think it was in this branch
<ricmm> but I could be wrong, I rememebr stuff going into unity-api
<ricmm> and me having to install it at some point
<Saviq> ricmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk wasn't released yet
<Saviq> the last revision there
<ricmm> can you build trunk and check if it fixes your thing?
 * Saviq builds
<Saviq> ricmm, no, same failure
<greyback> hey
<ricmm> hey
<Saviq> greyback, FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Shell::test_rightEdgeDrag() property visible
<Saviq>    Actual   (): true
<Saviq>    Expected (): false
<Saviq>    Loc: [/home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml(249)]
<Saviq> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Shell::test_suspend() property visible
<Saviq>    Actual   (): true
<Saviq>    Expected (): false
<Saviq>    Loc: [/home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml(249)]
<ricmm> same old error
<ricmm> but I just branched and built and ran it and no error
<greyback> Saviq: you can repro on your laptop?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<Saviq> greyback, just built lp:unity-api trunk, thought it'd help, but same thing
<ricmm> was there a pre-req to this?
<greyback> Saviq: same error?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<greyback> Saviq: did you rebuild unity8 after?
<Saviq> greyback, no
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> doing
 * Saviq wonders if we should actually build a lib from unity-api
<Saviq> as otherwise that's going to happen
<Saviq> unless cmake notices the change? maybe it does...
<Saviq> greyback, works
<greyback> it wouldn't make a difference. the interface header is defining a Q_ENUM. But moc is only run on that interface header in unity-api/qtubuntu
<Saviq> ricmm, yeah, we need to release unity-api
<greyback> ricmm: Saviq ok glad that's sorted. unity-api needs release first
<ricmm> phew
<ricmm> kenvandine: can you help us with this one please?
<kenvandine> ricmm, sure
<kenvandine> ricmm, so a build of the unity8 stack?
<ricmm> need a release of unity-api, that one can go all the way to the archive
<ricmm> yes, I guess
<ricmm> except that unity-mir and qtubuntu cannot publish to the archive
<ricmm> we are holding those for the larger Mir landing strategy
<kenvandine> ricmm, i started it
<kenvandine> ricmm, however, we can't just publish that one to the archive
<kenvandine> but it'll build in the ppa
<ricmm> ok, thats good enough
<ricmm> all we need is the ci to pass so that unity8 will land
<ricmm> we will test from ppa, get the green from asac and publish
<Saviq> kenvandine, ricmm well... unity-api is in the unity8 stack... so it should be in the local upstream merger repo, no?
<ricmm> it will be yes
<Saviq> ricmm, it already should, since it's autolanded?
<kenvandine> Saviq, should be
<Saviq> but doesn't seem to be:
<Saviq> saucy/universe libunity-api-dev amd64 7.80.3+13.10.20130905.2-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> unless! qmluitests isn't using the repo?
<Saviq> kenvandine, yes, I think that's the case
<Saviq> since http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-i386/3265/consoleFull picked up:
<Saviq> libunity-api-dev_7.80.3+13.10.20130905.2bzr103pkg0saucy0_i386.deb
<Saviq> hmm D00mbs_archive is in the hooks for qmluitests
<Saviq> hmm!
<Saviq> mbs_archive does not have amd64 builds
<Saviq> and qmluitests is running under amd64
<Saviq> fginther, ↑
<Saviq> kenvandine, ↑
<Saviq> that's our inherent issue, I'd say
<dednick> night all!
<kenvandine> fginther, ping
<kenvandine> Saviq, it looks like it only has a configuration for saucy-armhf
<Saviq> kenvandine, it must have for i386, too, as libunity-api-dev_7.80.3+13.10.20130905.2bzr103pkg0saucy0_i386.deb was tjere
<Saviq> there
<kenvandine> although the ci_default does have i386
<ricmm> hmmm
<kenvandine> we need fginther to look at it
<ricmm> fginther:
<ricmm> I'll go ping him in person
<ricmm> I tihnk hes still around
<ricmm> but I need to drop for a bit
<Saviq> kenvandine, ricmm, either way if we run/release the stack now
<Saviq> we'll be able to merge the branch in question and rerun/rerelase the stack, as we probably won't put unity-api amd64 in the mbs archive no way
<ricmm> Saviq: we cant release the stack, publishing is off
<ricmm> francis is fixing the issue, already spotted
<ricmm> will be up and re-running soon
<ricmm> with a green result
<ricmm> and I'll top approve when I get back
<ricmm> ok?
<Saviq> sure
<ricmm> bbiab
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<ricmm> or you can if you see the green jenkins :)
<Saviq> ricmm, green daily release?
<Saviq> ricmm, or green upstream?
<ricmm> Saviq: green autolanding on unity8
<greyback_> \o/
<ricmm> no I mean when we have a green autolanding
<Saviq> greyback_, that wasn't a statement ;)
<Saviq> ricmm, nothing is running there, though?
<greyback_> gah
<ricmm> Saviq: unity8 ci is running right now
<Saviq> ricmm, k
<ricmm> but I dont care about that CI, will top approve, autolanding runs the same stack
<ricmm> because we need to leave the office now
<ricmm> traffic
<Saviq> o./
<cyphermox> greyback_: poke
<cyphermox> you watching your merge? seems like there are some test failures
<cyphermox> ricmm: ^
<greyback_> cyphermox: which one?
<kgunn> ug!
<cyphermox> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1647/testReport/
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/u8-newAppAPI2/+merge/184194
<greyback_> cyphermox: fix for that is an updated unity-api being used.
<cyphermox> ok, so it would be ready for a stack rerun then?
<greyback_> cyphermox: the newer unity-api has landed in the daily-build ppa, so yes it should be ready. Think a CI run is going on that unity8 branch now
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> what branch is that?
<cyphermox> there should be a rerun of faily-release stuff in some 37 minutes or so
<greyback_> same branch
<fginther> ricmm, Saviq, the rebuild worked
<asac> greyback_: hey
<greyback_> asac: hi
<asac> greyback_: do you know exactly what branches/packages should go in for unity8/mir landing?
<greyback_> asac: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wpeC8WLHJ6yn4YCYiJlAhD71HPugBMq80Xnmm99fhCI/edit#
<asac> greyback_: so: unity-api, qtubuntu, unity-mir, unity8, [ubuntu-touch-session] ?
<greyback_> asac: yes
<asac> greyback_: hard to parse that documnet... what do we need to build first?
<greyback_> the ubuntu-touch-session update is not critical, but would fix OSK on Mir, so pretty nice
<asac> kk
<asac> greyback_: so what needs what to build there?
<greyback_> asac: we're in phase 1.
<asac> ok so we land unity-api and qtubuntu
<asac> wait till that is finished
<asac> and then build unity8 and unity-mir?
<asac> s/land/build/
<greyback_> asac: unity-api, unity-mir and qtubuntu have been built and are in the daily-release ppa. unity8 is being built now
<asac> greyback_: really?
<asac> wow... didrocks believe nothing worked :)
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<kgunn> :)
<greyback_> asac: sorry, I meant daily-build ppa
<asac> greyback_: no mir update?
<kgunn> asac: mir is already in saucy
<greyback_> asac: mir itself, none needed for us
<asac> kgunn: the latest?
<kgunn> asac: yep all good
<asac> didrocks says that its technically not easy to decouple
<asac> seems he will sort it :)
<asac> robert_ancell: ^^
<kgunn> asac: once unity8 finishes...will we then create an image from those ppa's ?
<asac> robert_ancell: can you please tell us what exactly what to do
<asac> robert_ancell: seems you tlakeda bout something else that you want mir to land for etc.
<asac> i would really like to keep this as precise and untangled as possible
<kgunn> robert_ancell: context unity8-mir
<robert_ancell> Can someone phrase this in a question? Not 100% sure what you're asking from the scrollback
<asac> robert_ancell: i want to know the minimal stuff to land to get unity8-mir landed
<robert_ancell> asac, the lastest mir?
<asac> at best without anything that can cause unrelated sideeffects
<greyback_> kgunn: we need more branches to land before an image would have working unity8-on-mir
<asac> kgunn: can you help robert_ancell to understand what you want to land :)?
<robert_ancell> asac, you can't really - unless you can cherry pick in a commit.
<greyback_> asac: the current mir that's published is suffucient for unity8-on-mir
<kgunn> robert_ancell: can you confirm mir needs nothing else other than the mir that's in main is needed
<kgunn> right...i agree w/ greyback_
<didrocks> greyback_: can you give me in addition to the list you tested exactly what version was tested
<kgunn> what's in archive should be enough
<didrocks> so that I can force those to be in
<robert_ancell> kgunn, do you mean xmir / u-s-c?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: we are talking about unity8 on Mir
<robert_ancell> didrocks, right, and you need a version in main that's ahead of what's there right?
 * asac tries to call ricmm
<asac> he is of to a stadium
<didrocks> robert_ancell: not sure, if greyback_ tested some version already, it means, we have something compatible with Mir in distro
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I'm just looking for the commit you probably need..
<greyback_> didrocks: of mir, I'm using what is in main
<didrocks> greyback_: ok, so which version of each package did you try from the ppa?
<didrocks> so that I can only copy those (keeping the Mir in distro we already have)
<asac> rihgt. please get us exactly which versions and packages you tested :)
<asac> thanks
<greyback_> didrocks: we have some more branches to land, before we have packages that will have unity8-on-mir fully functional
<greyback_> so they're not yet in the ppa
<didrocks> so you didn't test what's staged
<robert_ancell> didrocks, the version in main seems up to date
<robert_ancell> didrocks, the following changes don't seem to be requires for u8
<didrocks> and we are going to have a new Mir as well as there is no ABI compatibility
<didrocks> or we need to remove Mir from the ppa
<greyback_> didrocks: nope. ricmm will when comes online
<didrocks> and don't built it
<kgunn> greyback_: maybe it's easire to explain what was used from where....mir, unity-api, qtubuntu, unity-mir, unity8, ubuntu-touch-session
<kgunn> either from trunk, from archive or specified-ppa
<didrocks> knowing that we want to land the minimal changes
<greyback_> from mir, we are using what is in main
<didrocks> *just* to have the things that we need to land
<greyback_> from unity-api, the only change needed has been built and landed in the daily-build ppa
<asac> greyback_: have you tested it with the archive mir? how sure?
<kgunn> can we let him finish
<asac> ok
<kgunn> :)
<greyback_> for qtubuntu, we have 2 branches which have been merged and are in ppa
 * kgunn has to go get the boy, will return asap
<greyback_> for unity-mir, 2 branches have landed, 1 more branch needs to be approved and built
<greyback_> for unity8, there are 3 branches that need to each build and land
<didrocks> greyback_: when do you think this one will be in trunk?
<didrocks> same question for the 3 branches of unity8
<greyback_> didrocks: ricmm needs to review it. It's not a big change
<greyback_> didrocks: of unity8, 2 branches are approved, so can top approve immediately. 1 branch has small change, want CI to pass before it'll be approved
<greyback_> these branches need to land in specific order, hence no top approvals
<greyback_> ubuntu-touch-session: 1 branch needs review (ricmm tested it already)
<didrocks> I'm not even sure ubuntu-touch-session is daily releasing, do you know?
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> it doesn't
<didrocks> do you know the process to land that?
<didrocks> it seems ogra do manual uploads
<greyback_> nope, I don't know the process for that
<didrocks> kgunn: robert_ancell: it seems the safer is to backout the Mir version in the ppa
<didrocks> rebuild unity-mir with distro Mir
<didrocks> and get the rest in
<didrocks> (so no latest Mir yet for the unity8 on Mir)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, oh, the PPA has a specific version of Mir?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: well, it has latest version
<didrocks> (it just didn't land to distro)
<robert_ancell> k
<didrocks> robert_ancell: the manual publication is building all stacks
<didrocks> as usual
<didrocks> the only thing is that we don't copy to distro automatically
<didrocks> but we do tests, etc.
<Saviq> greyback_, ricmm, fginther, merged!
<Saviq> just in time for faily release
<Saviq> cyphermox, ↑
<didrocks> Saviq: I hope it was a typo :p
<Saviq> didrocks, :D
<Saviq> didrocks, cyphermox called it that before me
<Saviq>         ↓
<Saviq> → cyphermox ←
<didrocks> the issue were machine/DNS
<Saviq>         ↑
<didrocks> not really code :p
<didrocks> anyway, let's move on
<Saviq> didrocks, you broke my ascii art! :P
<mhr3> omg, omg, broken ascii art
<mhr3> what are we going to do?
<mhr3> stop all the publishers!
<mhr3> Saviq, but that's what you get for not letting didrocks sleep i guess
<Saviq> mhr3, one for you, then → bug #1211595
<ubot5> bug 1211595 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in operator()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211595
<Saviq> ;P
<mhr3> damn, i should have kept my mouth shut
 * greyback_ to bed
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-11
<Saviq> didrocks, we got a release! awesome man, thanks!
<didrocks> Saviq: yw ;)
<didrocks> you should go to bed as well!
<didrocks> Saviq: you missed some fun though
<didrocks> like launchpad ppa not uploading the binary package
<didrocks> (beeing in some kind of freeze to add arm64…)
<Mirv> bregma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1223671 seeing FTBFS now that cu2d starts to be about operational again
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223671 in Unity "Unity FTBFS week 37, failing tests" [Critical,New]
<mzanetti> veebers: hii
<mzanetti> lol... I like how Saviq puts "Needs Information" comments on his own merge requests
<mzanetti> greyback: good morning
<greyback> mzanetti: hye
<mzanetti> greyback: I messed up with the review (once again) :D
<mzanetti> app.desktopFile doesn't exist any more
<mzanetti> I'll fix it
<greyback> mzanetti: oh dear
<mzanetti> greyback: but I guess now it's the time to switch to the real model stuff anyways
<mzanetti> greyback: also, I need to align the items in the launcher to the dash.
<mzanetti> greyback: is it true that as long as an app is contained in the appmanager model, it's shown in the dash too?
<greyback> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> so basically I just display everything in there
<mzanetti> ok. /me is on it
<greyback> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, :PPP
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, "Needs information"
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Saviq: yesterday evening, after flashing my device with -b it took like half an hour to compile unity and it went really hot...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I decided to give cross compiling a go. But seems I'm hitting a bug in Qt's cmake files. Do you know anything about it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh yes!
<mzanetti> Saviq: I thought we could quite easily set this up... just extracting a pbuilder tarball in /opt. I've prepared a toolchain.cmake file already... so run_on_device could quite easily be changed to cross-compile, given we manage to get around that bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's people working no this
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'
<Saviq> ve got mail
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... my approach would have been to go with just an armhf chroot for the build root and using the cross gcc from the host system.
<mzanetti> Saviq: from what I understand in that mail they want to do it for real in the desktop system by supporting all multiarch stuff in there
<mzanetti> Saviq: which might be quite nice for us. But might be an additional issue when trying to get this stuff running on e.g. windows
<mzanetti> or other distros
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, it's a more complete solution, where you can easily build a package etc.
<mzanetti> Saviq: you can do that in the chroot too
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know, that's what's happening there, although a more "proper" way maybe - obviously the net result would be to be able to cross-build in buildd / PPAs
<Saviq> mzanetti, either way, it worked for me after having tweaked some things
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you patched the Qt cmake files to actually regard CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH?
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/cross-building/+merge/179248 shows what I changed in unity8's code, and an email from me in that thread describes what else needed to happen
<Saviq> mzanetti, the MultiArchCross.cmake fixes are in distro
<mzanetti> cool... I'll give it a try in some lazy evening
<Saviq> mzanetti, I had to hardcode CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR
<sil2100> greyback: hi!
<sil2100> greyback: I see yesterday unity8 got published - all was ok?
<greyback> sil2100: there are still some branches to go. But yeah getting there
 * greyback back in 40
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here?
<Saviq> Mirv, ping
<Mirv> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, just wanted to let you know if you want to save time on builders - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-June/037380.html
<Saviq> Mirv, when I built qtdeclarative yesterday, it took some 20 mins on my laptop to just optipng them...
<mzanetti> Saviq: as gerry is away, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtubuntu/register-application-interface/+merge/185010
<Saviq> I can only imagine how long that takes on armhf builders...
<Mirv> Saviq: ah yeah sorry, I noted the link but didn't reply. indeed that export NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1 is worthwhile in some cases.
<Mirv> optipng is really, really slow
<Saviq> Mirv, obviously if there's a separate package with assets (that's Architecture: all) the gain is smaller
<Mirv> for either doing more rapid Qt builds or alternatively permanently for our upstream projects
<Saviq> Mirv, but still worth thinking of
<Saviq> mzanetti, happrovd
<mzanetti> cheers
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, it could be helpful for the daily release of some packages (or all)
<Mirv> Saviq: btw we shouldn't have panda builds anymore, which is great :) but the optipng takes ages on even high-end x86 in some cases
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<Saviq> Mirv, that was sent back when we didn't have the calxeda setup yet ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: and another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/register-app-interfaces/+merge/185017
<Saviq> mzanetti, happroved
<Saviq> seb128, I forgot so many times... you know that settings app is laid out wrong on maguro? it seems to use a preset width for the items in the grids
<Saviq> seb128, and they're not horizontal-aligned evenly
<Saviq> seb128, also, "Language & Te..." is cropped here
<seb128> Saviq, no, I don't know about that ... do you have a screenshot?
<Saviq> seb128, sure, sec
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, bonus point if you file a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug) and include it
<Saviq> seb128, bug #1223827
<ubot5> bug 1223827 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Home page misaligned on Galaxy Nexus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223827
<Saviq> seb128, we actually have a ResponsiveGridView for such use cases in unity8
<Saviq> seb128, I always thought it could earn its place in the SDK
<seb128> Saviq, I wonder what is wrong with the standard grid :/
<Saviq> seb128, it's not dynamic
<Saviq> seb128, you need to set the item width / height manually
<Saviq> and the item count per row
<seb128> Saviq, well we have "columns: width / unitys.gu(<width_item>)" and width: <width_item> for the elements
<seb128> Saviq, it does work/wrap correctly on resize on the desktop
<seb128> Saviq, but indeed you have cases where it eats a marging
<Saviq> seb128, then maybe there's just not enough space so that it misaligns?
<seb128> Saviq, right, that logic works fine where the width a multiple of the item width
<seb128> is a multiple*
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, you need to adapt the item width size
<seb128> Saviq, you need to fix a variable somewhere...
<Saviq> seb128, and work with a minimum / maximum
<Saviq> seb128, sure, have a look at ResponsiveGridView in unity8
<seb128> Saviq, so ranges?
<seb128> if resolution is in [..] 4 items
<seb128> in [...] 5 items
<seb128> etc?
<Saviq> seb128, not resolution, but width
<seb128> then have width_item = width/number
<seb128> Saviq, right
<Saviq> seb128, minimum_width <= item_width < maximum_width
<seb128> Saviq, I start really disliking qml btw :p there is so much hackish stuff to do/things the toolkit doesn't do for you
<Saviq> seb128, and you minimize the number of columns having that condition in mind
<seb128> it's fun for nice demos
<seb128> but as soon as you need things to behave in a solid way it's piling of hacks
<Saviq> seb128, lol
<Saviq> seb128, sure it's not complete (hence our own SDK)
<Saviq> seb128, did you see 5.1 layouts, though?
<Saviq> seb128, it's just not complete yet :)
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for the hint, I'm going to have a look to ResponsiveGridView
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, I saw that, I wish we would be on 5.1 already :p
<seb128> Saviq, sorry for the ranting, I just had a very frustrating day yesterday trying to parse simple json to display items in a listview
<seb128> Saviq, it's like you need to go to cpp, do manual parsing, do abstract model ... it's all crazyness and too hard for a simple usecase
<seb128> where XmlListModel is great, it just doesn't exist for json :/
<Saviq> seb128, did you write a JsonListModel, then? ;)
<Saviq> seb128, http://qt-project.org/wiki/JSONListModel
<seb128> Saviq, there is one in https://github.com/kromain/qml-utils/tree/master/JSONListModel I pondered just copying the qml insource
<seb128> Saviq, but then I've hundred of lines of code copied from somewhere and virtual unmaintained
<Saviq> seb128, right
<seb128> Saviq, I ended up doing a List<QObject *> and turn that to a QVariant, which works but doesn't give me easy sorting of the model or dynamic update ... Laney is going to turn that into a QAbstractListModel that should do the job, it's just a non trivial api and I tried to go for the easy stuff at first :p
<seb128> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/storage-backend-list/+merge/184967 btw if you are curious/ have comments ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, QAbstractListModel is only scary at first
<Saviq> seb128, but for general use it's not *that* big of a deal
<seb128> Saviq, well, google let me land on http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7/qdeclarativemodels.html#c-data-models
<seb128> Saviq, which recommends the QList<QObject *> before the qabstractmodel, saying to use that one only if the easy case doesn't work
<seb128> Saviq, I feel like I got misleaded to spend time on the wrong solution :p
<seb128> Saviq, that's part of learning the toolkit though, so no big deal
<Saviq> seb128, indeed
<seb128> Saviq, it just that people try to sell you qt/qml as an easy way to do stuff, but at this end it's as hard with any other toolkit
<Saviq> seb128, sure, the backends need to be there
<Saviq> seb128, and it obviously depends on the UI you need
<Saviq> seb128, in your case there's just more work on the backend than the UI
<seb128> right
<Saviq> seb128, so in that sense it's just as any other indeed
<seb128> though my backend need at not crazy ones
<seb128> I just need to display a list of items from a json model
<seb128> at->are
<seb128> anyway, moving on
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's not Python (yet) ;)
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for listening to my semi-ranting and still providing constructive hints ;-)
<Saviq> where there's barely anything you're the first one doing
<seb128> Saviq, right, it has potential, as said the xmlmodel magic is awesome
<Saviq> with python someone somewhere did what you need already in 99% of the cases, with QML we're the ones ploughing through
<Saviq> seb128, and yeah, well... as soon as you have the second place where you need to parse json... maybe looking at the Json model is not that bad...
<seb128> yeah, I was somewhat hopping that more of the heavy lifting would have been done by the other people who have been using it before us
<Saviq> we might even try to push it into Qt or our SDK at least
<Saviq> seb128, that's the problem - there really isn't that much use of QML out there still
<Saviq> seb128, with unity-2d we were one of the biggest projects with it at that time
<seb128> right
<Saviq> maybe not so much nowadays with Blackberrys and such
<seb128> which is why I though more would be done
<seb128> I though that with the BB and Jolia out there we would have a bit more of the "standard usecase" covered
<seb128> but they didn't use it for that long either
<seb128> it's going to get there, eventually ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-12117 btw
<seb128> doesn't seem to be actively worked on atm though
<mzanetti> Saviq: just saw this stop by in the debug output: file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/Utility/UbuntuApplicationWrapper.qml:19:1: module "Ubuntu.Application" is not installed
<mzanetti> I guess we have a problem :/
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, saw it too. It's on my list
<Saviq> mzanetti, we renamed to Unity.Application?
<Saviq> dang
<Saviq> let's push to fix bug #1186556 then
<ubot5> bug 1186556 in qtubuntu "Browser does not respond to Qt.openUrlExternally(link)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186556
<Saviq> so that we can get rid of those completely
<mzanetti> greyback: another issue (not high priority tho) is that the Mocked ApplicationManager doesn't use icon path's but only the appId
<mzanetti> greyback: so right now, running on the desktop breaks icons in the launcher
<greyback> mzanetti: ack. Could you log a quick bug for me please?
<mzanetti> ok
<greyback> tnx
<Saviq> mzanetti, you up for a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu/saucy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/add-qtquick-delegate-range/+merge/184774 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously the .patch file does not need a review, as it's applied to the code already
<greyback> Saviq: I hold off on this, to encourage gallery folks to use Qt.openUrlExternally:  https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/gallery-app/gallery-app-fix-appman/+merge/185030
<Saviq> greyback, thing is... it's not ready yet
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/platform-api/papi.rules.typo/+merge/182354
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/qtubunturl/+merge/181752
<Saviq> greyback, and with tvoss away, ricmm on a sprint
<greyback> Saviq: ah, I thought it was. Ok
<Saviq> greyback, won't get done before next week, so let's just fix it
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: I hoped not having to review this :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, why? it's actually pretty small
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if you refuse, I'll find someone else ;)
 * mzanetti never refuses
 * Saviq notes that down
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I'll try to get that done soonish.
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<veebers> mzanetti: hey how are you doing?
<mzanetti> veebers: dude... isn't it like 3am for you?
<veebers> mzanetti: heh, I'm in Boston on a sprint ^_^
<mzanetti> ah... you're at the sprint
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> yeah... doing good now... didn't do so well in our hangout this morning. luckily noone showed up :D
<veebers> mzanetti: oh the sync meeting? I thought that I deleted the ones for this week?
<mzanetti> veebers: yes you did...
<mzanetti> veebers: obviously I noticed that after getting up and ready for the hangout :D
<mzanetti> coding till 1:30 am and hangouts at 8:30 am don't go well together
<veebers> mzanetti: oh I see now :-P Sorry I should have emailed when I did it]
<mzanetti> veebers: no... really not your fault
<mzanetti> anyways... how is Otto?
<veebers> mzanetti: it's annoying me because I almost did send an email but didn't :-P Also, I've deleted the next one on Monday as I get back that day and will probably be in bed
<mzanetti> ack
<veebers> mzanetti: ah right so I'll ping fginther about that today (now with the qa/ci split) I talked to him about it yesterday
<kgunn> greyback: hey...so, i am assuming the pending image has unity-mir landed in it ?
<kgunn> at least from the scrollback on #ubuntu-touch
<kgunn> i got on late...but misses asac
<kgunn> i assume there is a script to switch to mir ? from sf...
<kgunn> or i should ask...how does one switch ?
<greyback> kgunn: I've only landed the last piece there under an hour ago. The next pending image will have it in, for sure. I need to find out when it is generated
<kgunn> greyback: ah..dang
<Saviq> greyback, we can always ask to trigger one
<Saviq> greyback, as there's only going to be one later today
<greyback> Saviq: Good to know. When we're ready, we'll have one spun up then
<kgunn> Saviq: curious...why only one later today ?
<Saviq> kgunn, there's only two images daily
<Saviq> kgunn, we daily release 4 times a day
<Saviq> kgunn, but only build an image twice
<kgunn> Saviq: consider me educated :)....i didn't realize that...thot release lead to image
<kgunn> realizing now image means release plus load of tests
<kgunn> and duh...i've only ever seen 2 images a day
<mzanetti> veebers: fyi. we have the biweekly shell hangout now. if you wanna join
<sil2100> bregma: hello!
<bregma> sil2100, howdy!!
<veebers> mzanetti: I'm keen, just in a meeting. Can you link me and I'll try pop in
<mzanetti> ack
<sil2100> bregma: sorry to ping again with bad news, but it seems unity FTBFS for amd64 and i386 because of failing unit tests
<sil2100> bregma: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149963225/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity_7.1.0%2B13.10.20130911.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bregma> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1223561
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1223561 in Unity "Some TestLauncherEntryRemote unit tests are failing with new libdbusmenu changes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> Right! How can we get this fixed?
<bregma> we have to figure out a way to rewrite the tests so it works with the new libdbusmenu
<bregma> it's always a problem when folks justthrow their changes over the fence and run
<sil2100> heh, right
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> I broke hangout :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you drop out and back in, otherwise it won't let me in :D
<greyback> lol
<Saviq> "You can't join this hangout because you blocked one of the users. You can make a new one instead."
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's a change to how the right edge behaves
<Saviq> mzanetti, as now you just pull a single app in in one gesture
<mzanetti> Saviq: in that prototype I can't see any difference to that really
<Saviq> mzanetti, the first one was broken
<mzanetti> Saviq: might be because mouse handling is somewhat broken tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:~willow-team/willow/RightEdgeNavigation
<mzanetti> ah. was the second link any different?
<Saviq> yes, no "Phone"
<mzanetti> ah...
<mzanetti> wow
<mzanetti> looks amazing
<mzanetti> no clue how usable it will be... but it looks good :D
<greyback> mzanetti: do you know: what listens for a bottom edge swipe to show the application toolbar?
<greyback> mzanetti: I thought it used to be the bottomBarVisibilityCommunicatorShell
<mzanetti> greyback: it's the toolbar itself
<mzanetti> greyback: wait
<mzanetti> greyback: you talking about apps? or the black one in the shell?
<greyback> mzanetti: I open a web browser, the toolbar hides. I want to show that toolbar again
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... it's the Panel itself... it creates a 2 gu area at the bottom
<mzanetti> greyback: timp might be able to provide details
<Cimi> hey tedg
<tedg> Howdy Cimi
<veebers> mzanetti, Saviq: you have a moment? I'm having issues running a test script using qmlscene when unity8 is using mocks.
<mzanetti> sure
<veebers>  I have a desktop file and I'm using the desktop_file_hint. It works when I run the command [1] under a `start unity8` session, but when I export the mock paths etc. (i.e. what the autopilot tests do) I don't see the application pop up
<veebers> does that sounds weird to you?
<Saviq> veebers, on the device?
<veebers> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> veebers, or regardless - yeah, we're still using mocked applications
<Saviq> veebers, i.e. placeholder images
<veebers> Saviq: oh right, does that mean that I can't run an actual application while under those conditions?
<Saviq> veebers, obviously we need to move away from that
<Saviq> veebers, yes, if unity8 is using the Unity.Application mock
<mzanetti> well... we need to keep that in the mock
<mzanetti> but autopilot is NOT supposed to use the mock
<Saviq> yeah, ultimately it should not
<Saviq> but we just never got around to switching to the real backend for it
<veebers> mzanetti: oh, so are the autopilot tests doing something wrong then? (with the exports for QML2_import_path and ld_library_path)
<mzanetti> yes
<veebers> mzanetti: rats, right so I need to figure out what it should actually be doing
<mzanetti> veebers: well... for the lightdm stuff we don't have the real thing in place yet. so that's why we introduce the mocks to be able to start writing tests
<mzanetti> veebers: but the mocks are supposed to be used for unit tests (qmltestrunner)
<mzanetti> veebers: autopilot supposed to do integration tests => test the real thing
<Cimi> tedg, hay, was wondering if there was some update on the wifi plugin
<veebers> mzanetti: aye, correct. I guess stuff was pulled over with the revamp of the autopilot suite
<veebers> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6092858/
<mzanetti> yep
<tedg> Cimi, Uhm, nothing really news worthy.  Working on it right now infact :-)
<veebers> that is in effect what we're doing
<veebers> mzanetti: so is any of that needed?
<mzanetti> veebers: so in the mid-term that should go away for autopilot
<Cimi> tedg, good
<tedg> Cimi, Connecting models to delegates to factories to.... and wondering when this gets easy :-)
<Cimi> tedg, second question, dednick as well… I did some work on system components, to become indicators. It's missing backends
<veebers> mzanetti: alright, so no env exports needed then? or do we still need the lightDM stuff?
<mzanetti> veebers: the qml2_import_path should not be there... for the others you'd need ask mterry on the current state and plans
<Cimi> (date time, users, media player etc etc...)
<Cimi> what do we do for them?
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome will do. Thanks
<tedg> Cimi, ?  I'm confused.  You did the QML widgets?
<mzanetti> veebers: I'm not entirely sure how to autopilot the real thing with lightdm...
<mzanetti> veebers: so that might stay an exception (altough I'd prefer not)
<tedg> Cimi, My guess would be that you need to put them in dednick's MenuItemFactory class to instantiate them.
<Cimi> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-settings-components
<mterry> mzanetti, veebers:  I think I 'm missing something in the scrollback due to disconnects.  What's up?
<veebers> mzanetti: ack. thanks
<mzanetti> mterry: the fact that our autopilot tests use mocks is bad
<mzanetti> mterry: and we should steer away from it instead of using more of them
<tedg> Cimi, Yeah, so they need to get used by dednick's code in Unity8, no?
<mzanetti> mterry: so the question is what the plans are in regard to autopilot the real thing with lightdm
<tedg> Cimi, By backend you mean plugged into Unity8
<mzanetti> mterry: which I agree can be somewhere between extremely tricky and impossible
<mterry> mzanetti, I always figured lightdm was a reasonable thing to mock, because we don't want to set up machines with real accounts that we'd need, eh?
<mzanetti> mterry: actually we should... in theory
<Cimi> tedg, yep I think
<mterry> mzanetti, is our QA machinery even remotely able to?
<dednick> Cimi: components for indicators?
<mzanetti> veebers: ^
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<dednick> they need to go in the Indicators.MenuItemFactory to be instantiated by the backends
<dednick> Cimi: it has a string to component mapping
<mzanetti> mterry: there's not muck point of integration tests when mocking the integrational parts :) when just testing the greeter code itsel, qmltests would be way better
<mzanetti> mterry: that's the main thing behind the discussion
<veebers> mzanetti, mterry thats a good question
<Cimi> dednick, are you planning to come to the office in next days? would be better to chat live
<mterry> mzanetti, well...  you can still test other bits :)
<tedg> dednick, Is it possible we could put that factory in the library as well?  I've copied it for system settings, but it seems like it'd be better to include.
<dednick> Cimi: didnt have any plans to
<mterry> mzanetti, I think we tend towards qmltests for the greeter itself
<mzanetti> but as I said... I have no clue yet how to autopilot something with logging out the user
<veebers> mzanetti, mterry are we able to setup the accounts stuff programatically?
<mterry> mzanetti, we need a robot arm driving the machine  :)
<veebers> ^_^
<mzanetti> don't we have students?
<dednick> tedg: mmm. it's very unitymenumodel speficific in the factory.
<mterry> veebers, uh, I mean, I could probably write a script to do so...  I just don't know if we have capabilities to run such things sensibly with our QA setup
<tedg> dednick, Sure, but do we expect anyone to use System Components without Unity Menu Model?
<dednick> tedg: not all the setttings have indicator backends
<tedg> dednick, The good ones do ;-)
<tedg> dednick, But what I'm saying is that they're still going to be pulling in that lib, they'd just not use the factory in that case.
<dednick> tedg: ;) i guess the plugins for settings which use indicators will use the same thing
<tedg> dednick, So we're not adding a dependency or anything they don't already have.
<dednick> tedg: yeah i guess so
<dednick> Cimi: i was working on getting the ubuntu-settings-components package into a workable form so I could put all the indicator items in there.
<Cimi> dednick, great, can I help?
<veebers> mterry: well we can incorporate it into the autopilot tests itself. What specific capabilities are you concerned about?
<veebers> i.e. what capabilities are there (that I'm not aware of)
<dednick> Cimi: i've been pulled onto something else in the intrim, and it's not really in a fully working form yet. Are you wanting to do this immediately?
<Saviq> mzanetti, veebers but the fact that we *are* using the application mock is on purpose
<Saviq> mzanetti, veebers as no one looked yet at moving away from it
<Cimi> dednick, it was one of my tasks so I am happy to help
<Saviq> i.e. making sure that no apps are left running when you exit etc.
<Saviq> as AFAIK there's no way for autopilot on touch to handle that
<dednick> Cimi: ok, well i'll try get it into shape quickly and you can take over my branch maybe?
<veebers> Saviq: understood. Perhaps for the specific tests I'm looking at I can do something different with the mocks (or perhaps this isn't the best place for the tests)
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<veebers> Saviq: if you launch the app through autopilot it ensures that apps are killed at test end, but not if you 'click' on an application to launch it
<dednick> Cimi: ok, give me 30 minutes or so.
<Cimi> dednick, no problem
<Saviq> veebers, I believe the blocker for us to move away from the application mock is autopilot's ability to kill the processes on touch
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, exactly
<Saviq> veebers, AFAIK there was some work towards that, but not completed yet
<Saviq> or waiting for the new app manager under Mir, at least
<Saviq> I *think*
<Saviq> veebers, but obviously thomi knows more
<veebers> Saviq: ack, right I'll touch base with him and see further. At this point I might see about changing the mocks for this test specifically. Thanks
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, that might work, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-and-appmanager/+merge/185085
<Saviq> mzanetti, 107	+ /// @cond
<Saviq> 108	+ void applicationManagerChanged();
<Saviq> 109	+ /// @cond
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be @endcond?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, didn't we establish this morning that this won't work?
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. we need a common library with ApplicationManagerInterface for this to work?
<mzanetti> Saviq: it works for the mock in this case
<mzanetti> Saviq: as it doesn't really load the real appmanager plugin
<mzanetti> but compiles the application mock itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: won't register this in the real launcherplugin ofc
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but that essentially means that we need the common library *now*
<Saviq> mzanetti, for Unity.Application and Unity.Launcher to work together
<Saviq> mzanetti, as we need to pass the ApplicationManager from Unity.Application to Unity.Launcher
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... we don't really *need* it now. but it would be cleaner, yes
<greyback> yeah it would be cleaner
<mzanetti> Saviq: it works for now if the application plugin registers stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, even if both plugins compile their own copy of ApplicationManagerInterface?
<mhr3_> pstolowski, pls https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-home/fix-1223940/+merge/185088
<Saviq> interesting...
<mhr3_> eh, wrong channel
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... seems to do
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's why I was a bit surprised that it didn't work when registering the type in main.cpp
<mzanetti> I would have expected that to work
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, I asked thostr to invite you to a dash preview-related mtg tomorrow, I'll try to be there, but if not, you have my "power and trust" as thostr called it
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, if I'm not there and you don't conclude, we'll revisit next week
<greyback> why did I read that as "power and thrust" ?
 * mzanetti opens dict.leo.org
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback: my favorite lines from that merge are lines 173 and 174
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, I had just noticed that
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> stupid test... you got your chance to check the property... now its too late
<Saviq> hehe
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, you mentioned to me this morning I broke application icons in unity8 on the desktop. Which icons are broken, in the launcher?
<mzanetti> greyback: your mixing up 2 things
<greyback> so I broke 2 things? Oh yay :D
<mzanetti> greyback: the one in the morning is that newly launched apps are not added any more to the launcher (on the current phone image that is)
<mzanetti> greyback: the other isn't visible yet. That's only in the mock for the appmanager. icon() returns the appId instead of the "url to the icon"
<mzanetti> greyback: and the latter one will only be visible when using the fake appmanager. so no biggie
<mzanetti> greyback: the former one will be fixed by me in my upcoming merge that integrates the appmanager for real
<greyback> mzanetti: oh ok, I'll not bother then
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> mzanetti: fake appmanager got running "./run --fake" right?
<mzanetti> greyback: on the desktop you always get the fake app manager
<mzanetti> so far
<mzanetti> but yes, with --fake too
<greyback> ok, so when I just use "./run" I have no icons in the launcher (except dash)
<dednick> Saviq: ping
 * greyback afk for a few hours
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: sorry, unping
<Saviq> dednick, no worries :)
 * mzanetti is fed up with mocking the appmanager :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: here it is... I hope you don't freak out when you see what I did in the launchermodeltest.
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-and-appmanager/+merge/185107
<mzanetti> Saviq: this will align the recent apps in the launcher with the ones on the dash \o/
<dednick> Cimi: hm. ok, I'm not actually going to do anything with the components at the moment. It's just missing a qmldir file i think.
<dednick> Cimi: and qmltypes would help as well.
<bregma> sil2100, we have a fix for #1223561 in, would be be possible to kick off an extraordinary head/unity daily build job?
<sil2100> bregma: did it get merged in already?
<bregma> sil2100, I got the merge mail
<dednick> mzanetti: just locked my simcard. entering pin incorrectly too many times locks out puk as well...doh.
<mzanetti> dednick: really?
<mzanetti> dednick: that's news to me
<dednick> mzanetti: apparently.
<mzanetti> dednick: what is "too many times" ?
<mzanetti> approx
<dednick> mzanetti: well you're allowed incorrect puk 10 times i think
<mzanetti> ah... you entered the puk wrong 10 times in a row
<dednick> i think it's just counting an incorrect "pin" after the 3 normal retries as puks
<mzanetti> oh...
<dednick> i dont think i ever sent "puk", although i may be wrong
<dednick> i dont think i want to try again :)
<mzanetti> that might be a bug tho...
<mzanetti> well... don't know... could be that the specification for sim cards doesn't even support sending choosing what you enter
<dednick> now i need a new sim card... sigh
<dednick> shops are closed
<dednick> putting in an invalid pin makes ofono go crazy...
<dednick> invalid sim.
<veebers> mzanetti: hey are you still around perchance?
<mzanetti> veebers: sort of
<mzanetti> :)
<veebers> mzanetti: ah wait it's late for you sorry :-\
<mzanetti> veebers: no worries
<mzanetti> veebers: what's the issue?
<veebers> mzanetti, perhaps this is a question for Saviq maybe too. I'm wanting to tell if an application is in focus or not
<mzanetti> veebers: qmltests? or autopilot?
<veebers> I'm told that the application managment interface (via dbus) will be available when MIR lands, and not before
<veebers> mzanetti: autopilot
<mzanetti> veebers: that should be doable with latest trunk
<mzanetti> veebers: give the ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml an objectName and get it with autopilot
<veebers> i.e. the qml introspected properties will say visible == True, I assume because as much as the qml app is aware it is visible , it's just not the one on top
<veebers> oh really? Cool, I'll give that a poke and try
<mzanetti> veebers: the ApplicationManager has a property "focusedApplicationId"
<veebers> mzanetti: nice, that should be what I want, thanks. Good that you're up late :-)
<mzanetti> well, its not that late
<veebers> mzanetti: FYI I have a branch that removes the mocking stuff (except lightDM for now) from the autopilot tests
<mzanetti> veebers: nice
<veebers> mzanetti: also I had meant to ask you or Saviq (I think it was Saviq that added it) the UNITYSHELL_GSETTINGS_SCHEMA / Gio et al.
<mzanetti> veebers: no ida about that
<mzanetti> veebers: btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/fix-1218971/+merge/184753
<mzanetti> veebers: if you have time... it's not urgent at all
<Saviq> veebers, I didn't add it, but I might know what it's about :)
<veebers> mzanetti: can do, might be a little later this afternoon
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, I assume that it's used to hide the launcher in a unity7 Desktop?
<Saviq> veebers, aah I know now
<veebers> i.e. on the desktop that a test is being run on (as opposed to the unity that 's actually under test)
<Saviq> yes exactly
<Saviq> veebers, in daily release, the tests are run in normal unity7 session
<Saviq> veebers, and because of bug #1204480 we needed to disable it
<ubot5> bug 1204480 in Autopilot "Display should include strut information" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204480
<Saviq> veebers, 'cause we couldn't rely on the available geometry
<veebers> Saviq: oh ok odd :-\ Right I might just shuffle it around a little bit, add comments stating why it's there etc. Perhaps it needs to exist outside the tests themselves
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, well, it's probably gonna go away soon enough, too
<veebers> Saviq: ah nice, that's even better :-) Thanks
<Saviq> veebers, as in when we start running real Unity8 with Mir on PCs
<Saviq> veebers, when we can't have unity7 running of course
<veebers> ah true
<veebers> Saviq: is there a nice way to say how many tests a directory of qml tests contain? i.e. how many tests are there in tests/qmltests/Dash/?
<Saviq> veebers, I'm afraid not
<veebers> mzanetti, Saviq: FYI I'm going to fire up some autopilot tests covering the Dash so we have qml and autopilot coverage of the Dash
<Saviq> veebers, although we could improve that in the run_tests script
<Saviq> veebers, awesome
<veebers> I'm looking at a document that shows design/expectations etc. and there is a deficiency
<veebers> Saviq: perhaps a grep <lines starting with function test_*> | wc -l should be a quick and dirty count right?
<Saviq> veebers, better yet, look at the results http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1661/testReport/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/
<veebers> Saviq: ah nice, thanks ^_^
<Saviq> kgunn, it might be difficult for me to join, dunno if I find a place good enough to talk
<kgunn> Saviq: good grief man....
<kgunn> oh yeah...forgot your at the convention
<kgunn> go to bed
<Saviq> kgunn, can it wait until next week?
<kgunn> yeah
<Saviq> kgunn, let's just talk it over in person
<kgunn> yep
<kgunn> have a good convention Saviq
<Saviq> kgunn, will do, soon, gotta catch a train 6am...
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<kgunn> mterry: so...pre mir-on-mir...assuming the current greeter is phone v1 greeter, will it/can it support custom background/wallpaper ?
<mterry> kgunn, sorry
<mterry> kgunn, back
<kgunn> np
<mterry> kgunn, yeah, it supports it today
<kgunn> sweet
<mterry> kgunn, the system-settings doesn't let you change it yet, but I can give you commandline if you want
<mterry> kgunn, also, we're just one branch-land away from using lightdm (albeit in just autologin mode)
<kgunn> mterry: got it, jasoncwarner was thinking they were blocked by integration of lightdm for this...
<kgunn> mterry: sweet
<mterry> still will need mir-on-mir for actual greeter stuff
 * kgunn single handedly bringing back the 80's w/ overuse of the word "sweet"
<kgunn> mterry: sure...
<mterry> :)
 * mterry goes afk for a few minutes
 * mterry is back
<jasoncwarner> hey mterry , thanks for that. Seb is on holiday for a bit, though so maybe sync with laney tomorrow on lightdm progress?
<mterry> jasoncwarner, lightdm progress?  OK
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-12
<Cimi> dednick, ciao :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: hi. I've seen you added some changeset stuff to dee. Will that fix the issue with the lots of dataChanged() signals?
<mhr3> mzanetti, yep, it fixes everything :)
<mzanetti> nice
<mhr3> mzanetti, feel free to review the dee-qt part
<dednick> Cimi: yo
<Cimi> dednick, could you remember me the branch I should work on?
<dednick> Cimi: i actually didnt do much to it. just added a qmldir file, but you can do that pretty easily. I hadnt realised that the packaging was done.
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> dednick, just push to junk I'll take over
<dednick> Cimi: there's nothing to push. my changes are not valid
<dednick> just go ahead and work on trunk
<mzanetti> veebers: ping
<mzanetti> greyback: hey
<greyback> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> greyback: found another thing we broke :/
<greyback> sorry I'm on late, I'm not feeling so good today
<mzanetti> greyback: click apps can't be launched any more from within the das
<mzanetti> greyback: oh :/
<greyback> this on today's image? With Mir or SF?
<mzanetti> greyback: this is on yesterday's image
<mzanetti> greyback: with SF
<greyback> hmm
<greyback> ok I'll look into it
<mzanetti> greyback: can it be that you don't parse the Path from the .desktop file any more?
<mzanetti> greyback: click packages have an additional entry in the .desktop file which refers to the path where it is installed. Icon needs to be prefixed with that and exec needs to happen with that path set as working dir
<greyback> yep that I know. I think I forgot that /usr/share/desktop/ is not the only place to look for the desktop file
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, can you triage bug #1224186 ?
<ubot5> bug 1224186 in Unity 8 "screen lock while viewing a preview page causes device to be stuck on Home scope upon waking" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224186
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, that's it. Ok, will fix
<mzanetti> greyback: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: can't reproduce
<Saviq> mzanetti, wonder if it's screen dimension related, been reported for nexus 7
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please find someone with a n7 and get them to try and repro?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> all: who has a Nexus 7 and can verify a bug for me?
<Saviq> mzanetti, might want to try -touch
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> Saviq: as you're here... our AP tests fail because they can't import gi.repository any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: related to the change from yesterday?
<Saviq> greyback, happroved
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑
<dednick> mzanetti: i have a nexus 7
<greyback> why thank you :)
<mzanetti> dednick: aweome
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, must be something that changed somewhere else
<dednick> but it hasn't got a good version of touch installed
<mzanetti> dednick: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224186
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1224186 in Unity 8 "screen lock while viewing a preview page causes device to be stuck on Home scope upon waking" [High,Incomplete]
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least I don't know anything about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is my suspicion: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-ap-deps/+merge/185234
<mzanetti> Saviq: but still waiting for jenkins to tell me if it's really this
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, I approved already
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, as https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/726/testReport/junit/unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.unity8.shell/tests/test_notifications/ suffered from this it seems
<mzanetti> yeah, exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130911.3.changes
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑ that looks bad - unity-scopes-runner dropped?
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... so that's it indeed
<Saviq> yay ssh by default!
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130911.changes
<mhr3> Saviq, well, if there are no python scopes, it isn't needed
<mzanetti> Saviq: well
<Saviq> mhr3, ok then
<mzanetti> Saviq: but it has an override to not start automatically
<mzanetti> Saviq: which breaks our run_on_device
<Saviq> mzanetti, ugh
<mzanetti> Saviq: but we'd just need to delete /etc/init/ssh.override
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, I only just found about about Microsoft ᗧ Nokia
<mzanetti> dednick: sorry.. just see now that you need to update your Nex7. Is that something you can do or should I try to find someone else
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's Nokia?
<Saviq> mzanetti, exactly!
<Saviq> it's an end of an era!
<Saviq> and it really is :(
<mzanetti> yeah... I'm actually quite sad that there's nothing one can do against Microsoft killing one company after another with such kind of practice...
<mzanetti> admittedly the taking over a company in such a way is a masterpiece of evilness
<mzanetti> this is when I hope religions are right and there is such a thing as hell where ballmer and elop will suffer incredible paint for all eternitiy :D
<mzanetti> -t :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: lol... we deadlocked CI now
<mzanetti> Saviq: the ap fixes won't merge because of the launcher API change, the launcher won't merge because of the AP fixes missing
<dednick> mzanetti: give me a minute. i'll try flash
<mzanetti> greyback: can you please review this one. it's needed to unblock ci: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-and-appmanager/+merge/185107
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<dednick> 2 new sims obtained. puk codes retrieved and soms locked. morning = gone..
<dednick> s/soms/sims
<dednick> pain=arse
<mzanetti> greyback: the dependency changes are needed because python-gi was dropped from the image. and we can't have that in a separate branch as that won't merge because of the launcher api changes :/
 * mzanetti pities dednick
<dednick> mzanetti: my nexus is boned.
<dednick> nexus7
<dednick> mzanetti: might take awhile to sort out. boots with a dead android icons.
<mzanetti> dednick: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b --pending shoudl do I think
<mzanetti> dednick: or even: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d grouper -b --pending
 * dednick tries again
 * greyback back in 40
<mhr3> sil2100, any news on unity stack landing?
<sil2100> mhr3: the stack is building now, if it passes I'll bring it up to asac and Didier and if they say 'ok', we'll try publishing
<mhr3> sil2100, cool, thx
<qengho> Hi hi. I'm looking into a bug reported against chromium, but I think it's some interaction with Unity.  What do you make of this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1224259
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1224259 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "gtk title bar over the chromium tabs" [Undecided,New]
<bregma> qengho, it's unlikely to be an interaction with Unity, since he explicitly says he has uninstalled Ubuntu (Unity) and the screenshot shows him running Gnome Shell
<qengho> Oooooh. That's gnome shell. I figured it was some crazy theme.  Thanks, bregma.
<ricmm> hey guys
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> ricmm: your merge didn't get in...
<Saviq> mzanetti, thostr_, I'm here (IRC only) if you need me
<sil2100> ricmm: I actually thought that you already merged in that lp:unity8 change, but only recently checked that CI failed ;/
<Saviq> mzanetti, you should've just fast-tracked the packaging changes
<sil2100> ricmm: since the topic of your e-mail was "Release of just-landed unity8 commit" I didn't check if it really landed
<Saviq> greyback, ↑ I'll push https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-ap-deps/+merge/185234 through
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti or not, since https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-and-appmanager/+merge/185107 is already merging
<greyback> Saviq: yeah https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-and-appmanager/+merge/185107 includes those changes
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<greyback> another weird CI fail
<ricmm> Saviq: push the whole thing through
<ricmm> I had hair at the beginning of this week
<ricmm> im an 8 ball now
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> greyback, ignore CI, let's wait for autolanding - if it doesn't cope, I'll push through
<mzanetti> Saviq: regarding the previews
<mzanetti> Saviq: did we agree to be able to swipe previews left/right to jump to next/previous items?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, paulliu has a branch somewhere - we probably need to pick it up from him
<paulliu> Saviq: ah.. still very buggy right now. Because I request the preview when swiping, and I have to wait for it ready. But if we continuely swipe, it has a sync problem there.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, since you've been poached by the online guys, can you please push it somewhere to ~unity-team and add a WIP merge request?
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..
<sil2100> ricmm, greyback: the unity8 branch still fails on CI
<Saviq> sil2100, fix is being merged as we speak
<Saviq> sil2100, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/430/
<sil2100> Saviq: what branch is it? (so I can monitor)
<Saviq> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-and-appmanager/+merge/185107
<sil2100> Saviq: so that's a prereq for ricmm's branch?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, that's a prereq for us merging anything else
<sil2100> ACK, keeping fingers crossed
<Saviq> mzanetti, launcher is empty on ./run, that expected?
<Saviq> mzanetti, with unity-api trunk and your branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh oh, btw http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/
<Saviq> mzanetti, qmltests not included in the Test Result Trend?
<mzanetti> Saviq: we had to disable result.xml collection
<mzanetti> Saviq: as that's what made jenkins fail last week
<Saviq> mzanetti, got it
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm following up with fginther on that
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.2.10:8080/label/ps-saucy-server-amd64-1||ps-saucy-server-amd64-2||ps-saucy-server-amd64-3/? that's not looking good... the -1 is being launched for quite a bit now :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, any idea about ↑?
<Saviq> mzanetti, qmluitests are blocked on that :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: no idea, contacted fginther about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, managed to start them
<Saviq> -1 failed, but -2 and -3 started
<ricmm> mzanetti: maguro/mako mediumtest runners seem to fail in the package installation
<ricmm> not picking it up from the local archive
<ricmm> its running on an old version (phone default) and that makes it fail in maguro for some reason
<mzanetti> yes. I know
<Saviq> mzanetti, ricmm shall I force-push through?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think it should be merged soonish
<ricmm> is it something we can fix? do we need francis?
<ricmm> its unstable, it wont be merged
<mzanetti> Saviq: if the current run fails for some random reason lets just merge the fix manually
<didrocks1> agreed
<ricmm> +1
<didrocks1> let's push it directly
<ricmm> debuild -S dput DONT
<sil2100> +1
<ricmm> DONE*
<didrocks1> stop gap measure, and it was running on another machine
<didrocks1> ricmm: not that far :p
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will fail: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/731/
<didrocks1> let's push those to trunk, if we are sure it's working
<didrocks1> (both)
<didrocks1> then, run dailies
<didrocks1> be done
 * Saviq does
<didrocks1> and drink beers
<didrocks1> Saviq: \o/
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> didrocks1: welcome back btw
<didrocks> mzanetti: thx ;)
<mzanetti> haven't seen you in ages :)
<didrocks> yeah, I was on holidays for 2 weeks (and you were on holidays before IIRC)
<didrocks> and I restarted with the Boston sprint
<didrocks> so not really onlinish
<mzanetti> greyback: standup
<mzanetti> (and notes :P)
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I revert "the fix" from the launcher-appmanager branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I'll push the whole thing
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, as without the launcher-appmanager thing we won't be able to merge anything anyway
<mzanetti> right
<didrocks> Saviq: can you just, after applying both branches, run the autopilot tests?
<didrocks> I'll kick the dailies at the same time
<didrocks> (but it will only retest desktop)
<didrocks> so that we don't block on it
<Saviq> didrocks, *I* can't, on a conference
<Saviq> didrocks, but the only failure was one we know of (random)
<Saviq> didrocks, so we're ok
<ricmm> Saviq: push zanetti's and my branch
<Saviq> ricmm, which is yours?
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity8/fix-library-and-ap/+merge/185198
<didrocks> ricmm has more important things to do :p
<kgunn> greyback: so, system/bin is read only fs...do i have to change permissions just to change sf name ?
<kgunn> i don't want to screw anything up
<sil2100> didrocks: yay, besides ubuntu-keyboard content-hub got released as well \o/ Yay for unblocked settings
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I'm not thrilled that content-hub was pushed
<didrocks> I told explicitely to not to yesterday
<didrocks> (remember of the Mir story)
<didrocks> but oh well
<kgunn> didrocks: hey...wasn't mir team this time :)
<sil2100> Yep, well, I didn't publish anything yesterday as well
<didrocks> kgunn: don't worry, you are not the only team we need to play paintball with ;)
<greyback> kgunn: you need to call "adb remount" from your terminal
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't check, do you know who did that?
<sil2100> Since I knew what was 'up'
<ricmm> kgunn: I would recommend you hold back on testing mir until we spin the next pending image
<kgunn> greyback: ah...kgunn memory decay...i knew that...doh
<ricmm> unity8/mir that is
<kgunn> ricmm: got it
<sil2100> didrocks: well, content-hub got released today, 3 minutes ago
<didrocks> sil2100: it was pushed in the image yesterday
<sil2100> It was? Since the job doesn't say anyone published anything... so maybe kenvandine pushed it in manually?
<Saviq> ricmm, is merging
<sil2100> Let me try finding that out
<ricmm> thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, strange, but I think someone pushed it to a PPA and then to the image, since archives still have the old version
<didrocks> sil2100: not really sure TBH
<sil2100> This week all is very confusing
<didrocks> sil2100: in fact, content-hub was in the service stack
<sil2100> kenvandine, asac: you guys around?
<didrocks> but then, I told dailies to ignore it
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm speaking about adding content-hub to the image yesterday
<kenvandine> hey sil2100
<kenvandine> i didn't push anything
<kenvandine> oh... it shows published!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ubuntu-keyboard got published
<didrocks> yeah, not content-hub
<greyback> dednick: hey, if you "adb shell" into your device, and run "/usr/sbin/sshd -D" you should get clues what's wrong
<didrocks> just talking about yesterday, it was seeded to the image
<kenvandine> ok, we need that published too :)
<didrocks> and we need to be quite cautious
<didrocks> kenvandine: not before we get the image green
<kenvandine> so do we have good images?
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> and all this crazyness ended
<sil2100> didrocks: and you removed that version from the image?
<didrocks> kenvandine: we don't
<Saviq> MacSlow, dednick good stuff!
<sil2100> didrocks: since the current manifest says the old version is used still
<didrocks> sil2100: no… it's hard to back it out :/
<sil2100> didrocks: libcontent-hub0:armhf0.0+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> sil2100: it was just added
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I hope our pain stops now :)
<didrocks> before, it wasn't on the image
<greyback> dednick: for me, the server was missing a ecdsa key, fixed with: sudo ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key -N '' -t ecdsa
<greyback> dednick: and next was this directory is lost on reboot, which sshd needs: sudo mkdir /var/run/sshd
<sil2100> didrocks: in the 20130906 manifest it was there already it seems:
<MacSlow> Saviq, perhaps I get the wifi-selection working to some degree too before the weekend
<sil2100> libcontent-hub0:armhf0.0+13.10.20130905-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> libcontent-hub0 was already on the image
<didrocks> sil2100: not the service, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: so it wasn't added just yesterday
<kenvandine> content-hub wasn't
<Saviq> didrocks, kick faily^Wdaily please :)
<sil2100> Aaaah
<sil2100> Ok, ok ok
<didrocks> Saviq: :p doing!
<sil2100> Confusing
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: should I fire unity8?
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, I see it's fired
<sil2100> ;)
<dednick> greyback: is all in /data/ubuntu ?
<greyback> dednick: nope, from /
<dednick> hm. ok
<didrocks> sil2100: done done done ;)
<greyback> dednick: but I've not got everything working correctly. Iv'e to manually call "/usr/sbin/sshd -D" myself to get in
<dednick> greyback: hm. no good. just flashing...
<mzanetti> paulliu: did you see that there are some comments that need to be fixed? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/movie-preview/+merge/181856
<paulliu> mzanetti: yes.. I'm fixing it.
<mzanetti> paulliu: so I'd suggest we get this branch merged first, and then you start on the DashPreview.qml to implement the new design. does that work for you?
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok. no problem.
<mzanetti> paulliu: do you have the link to the design spec?
<paulliu> mzanetti: yeah, I just got them from the hangout? Is that?
<mzanetti> paulliu: yeah. perfect.
<kgunn> ricmm: curious...why not test unity-mir now ? what was wrong or missing ?
<mzanetti> paulliu: please ping me when you want me to re-review the MoviePreview so you don't have to wait for me finding it
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.. I will.
<ricmm> kgunn: well we have been firefighting for the past couple days to try and get it in in full
<didrocks> Saviq: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150070061/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity8_7.81.3%2B13.10.20130912-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ricmm> it wont really be testable in my opinion until we promote the next pending to current
<didrocks> are you sure the package build-dep was bumped?
<didrocks> anyway, I'll rekick a build once unity-api rebuild
<didrocks> but please, next time, ensure because telling it's bumped ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑
<mzanetti> ?
<kgunn> ricmm: that means pending is worthy to test...?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to bump the unity-api package version when bumping api versions
<Saviq> mzanetti, and depend on >= that version in unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise daily release won't be smart about it
<mzanetti> I thought that happens automagically when it gets released
<Saviq> mzanetti, the dependency does not
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we should bump the upstream part (i.e. 7.80.3)
<mzanetti> ah... right
<Saviq> mzanetti, not rely on the daily release bump
<veebers> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> veebers: no idea any more what I wanted to ask
<veebers> mzanetti: heh, maybe next time :-)
<mzanetti> veebers: something weird happened in jenkins
<mzanetti> veebers: but I can't recall it
<veebers> mzanetti: ah ok
<veebers> mzanetti: did I see an issue earlier with python-gi and test issues etc.?
<mzanetti> veebers: right... could be... had tons of issues with our ci today
<mzanetti> veebers: the python-gi stuff is fixed by now
<veebers> oh ok. cool. Just got off a meeting so I'll be playing catch up now
<mzanetti> veebers: also I had to do some fixing and cleanup in the mediumtests-touch jobs
<mzanetti> veebers: that one was still using all our raring ppas
<veebers> mzanetti: oh, what was involved?
<veebers> oh d'oh :-\
<mzanetti> one of them not existing any more and the apt-key stuff failed
<mzanetti> veebers: and, because of overriding actual hooks with those old ppas, it wasn't pulling in D00-mbs-archive
<mzanetti> which made it fail again
<mzanetti> anyways... all fine again I hope
<veebers> that's good to hear, pain that it happened though
<didrocks> mzanetti: for the dashboard unity8 tests, is the fix already in or it's something else?
<mzanetti> didrocks: what's "it"?
<didrocks> mzanetti: asac is mentionning that unity8 tests are not starting on the dashboard
<didrocks> and you are working on it
<mzanetti> I think it should be fine now
<didrocks> mzanetti: with latest unity-api and unity8 that we are building, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<didrocks> great thanks!
<didrocks> it was the unity-api change, right?
<mzanetti> didrocks: it always starts with a unity-api api change. then, when I try to land the MR that adjusts unity8 to it, something else bails out. either power in the jenkins lab, or some packages are dropped from the image in the meantime
<mzanetti> it happens every time :D
<didrocks> "fun" ;)
<didrocks> thanks for the precision
<fginther> mzanetti, the qml tests are running now, is there still an issue? (one of the nodes is broken, but the other two are still available)
<mzanetti> fginther: no... seems we managed to start it
<mzanetti> fginther: what I originally wanted to ask is if there's any fix for the coverage stats in sight already
<fginther> mzanetti, I'm experimenting with a fix, but it's been bumped in priority to get some additional testing capabilities into the system first
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> biab
<mhr3> where do i get unity-shell-launcher 3?
<mhr3> dednick, ^?
<dednick> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> mhr3: lp:unity-api
<mzanetti> lemme upload a package
<mhr3> mzanetti, i wanted to hear "in distro in 10minutes" :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: might be the case indeed, yes
<mzanetti> mhr3: but as I'm not sure about the 10 mins...
<mhr3> you mean it'll be 5? :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/
<mzanetti> libunity-api-*.deb
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you there, need your thoughts on something.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I am... but have a meeting in 2
<kgunn> greyback: so, people are saying full screen flicker on latest unity8-mir on the latest image...you seeing that?
<greyback> kgunn: that on nexus4? I''ve not noticed with galaxy nexus
<kgunn> mm...could be
<kgunn> greyback: just to be sure...did you flash pending & then run mir ?
<kgunn> current is 2 days old...pending is today
<greyback> kgunn: yep, using pending
<kgunn> greyback: and if i run w/ mir ...if i launch gallery do i still see the panel overlap at the top (eats into the tab) ?
<greyback> kgunn: not any more, that's been fixed
<greyback> just confirmed that here
<kgunn> greyback: damn....that was my handy check....
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> greyback: how do you verify quickly to yourself you're running mir ?
<greyback> kgunn: on GNexus, when the framerate is bad :)
<kgunn> lol
<Saviq> ↑ was expecting that answer :D
<greyback> kgunn: else see if surfaceflinger is running
<Saviq> kgunn, check that surfaceflinger isn't running
<kgunn> greyback: yeah...that was my back up plan
<Saviq> kgunn, it's nice to have such an issue, isn't it :D
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, just shout when you're back.
<kgunn> Saviq: no doubt...its like xmir....when you're not sure...its agreat way to be
<greyback> mterry: ping
<mterry> greyback, hello
<greyback> mterry: hey, by any chance has some of your work landed, so upstart is not starting the user session any more?
<mterry> mzanetti, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/mass-effect-composer-ubuntu-14-04-start-up-sounds
<mterry> greyback, some has, but the last remaining piece hasn't.  ogra was going to approve, but asac asked not to land more stuff until we have a new stable image.  I think it will land today or tomorrow
<mterry> greyback, if you want to test, I can show you how
<greyback> mterry: no, it's ok. I'm just not able to control the upstart user session like I was able to: I can't start unity8 with "start unity8" as usual. Not sure what's changed
<mterry> greyback, OK.  (FYI: I won't be changing the unity8 job, just the ubuntu-session-touch one)
<mterry> which is a system upstart job, not a session upstart one
<greyback> mterry: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: now
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, PageHeader.qml 457
<nic-doffay> this call doesn't seem to be working. It's function fine before when I've used it with a ListView.
<nic-doffay> any clues as to why offhand?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'd obviously prefer to avoid changing the contentY if possible.
<Cimi> I'm trying to compile unity8, but build fails for missing unity-mir
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: without having done any deep testing
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'd say that it actually works, but the expansion of the whole thing around breaks it again
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: wild try: make the Behavior on opacity (431) a SequentionAnimation and as the second animation add a ScriptAction {} where you try to position the view again
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not sure how it will look, maybe ugly, but at least it should tell you if the position stuff is working or not
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what makes you think the opacity is affecting it?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: nothing :D
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you're right... it should be in the Behavior on height
<mzanetti> (but as both last for the same time....)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, good call I'd say. I recall running into issues with the behaviour.
<nic-doffay> I'll try with the animation.
<nic-doffay> Hopefully there will be a change.
<greyback> Cimi: use the "./build" script, it should install the extra dependency
<Cimi> greyback, it doesn't
<mzanetti> anyone? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/adjust-click-icon-path/+merge/185315
<mzanetti> its an easy one ^
<kdub> what's the best way to build unity8 for the phone? i've been trying in an armhf chroot and haven't been having much luck (build process segfaults)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I don't see why the expansion of the entire thing would break something that's called after though?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I think this is what happens:
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the optionSelector has a given height when its collapsed. e.g. 10
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: then you say, it should position stuff at beginning
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: it does, but at the same time the expanding starts to happen
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which changes the height of the optionselector and the previously calculated position is not valid any more
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: as I said... I didn't do deep testing, but that's what I could immagine what happens
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you don't agree?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, every time you click on a selector it should move the parent view to the index...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok... I need to test more
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can you put this on your todo: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-dont-hide-on-focus/+merge/184741 ?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: onCurrentlyExpandedChanged: {
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: where do I get this? do I need to compile the sdk myself?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'll link you to my branch, one sec.
<mterry> trunk doesn't build?  is it a unity-api mismatch again?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes
<mzanetti> mterry: install libunity-api* from here: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mzanetti/
<veebers> mzanetti: hey do you have a couple of moments?
<Cimi> greyback, ok was old PPA
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multi-selectors
<veebers> mzanetti: hey re: application manager in qml and introspecting it: I'm unable to introspect the applicationmanager details
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks
<veebers> mzanetti: so my hope/desire at this stage, is to get the detail of the currently focused/active application
<mzanetti> veebers: desire :D
<veebers> ^_^
<mzanetti> veebers: dirty hack:
<mzanetti> no... doesn't work either
<mzanetti> hmmm...
<mzanetti> we actually can't find our singletons...
<mzanetti> veebers: try this:
<mzanetti> veebers: in ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml add a property applicationManager: ApplicationManager
<mzanetti> ah not... doesn't work either... because we can't serialize objects over dbus
<davmor2> mzanetti: just ask people who aren't married to put their hands up, that the way to find the singletons honest :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> actually in a previous job of mine the lady from HR was named Singleton with last name...
<mzanetti> what a running gag that was
<mzanetti> anyways... veebers, I'm not sure what to advise
<mzanetti> veebers: you _could_ but its not nice, do this:
<mzanetti> ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml, add a property string currentlyFocusedAppId: ApplicationManager.currentlyFocusedAppId
<mzanetti> veebers: its' "ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId"
<veebers> mzanetti: thanks, i was thinkning of an initial hack like that at least to start the connsersation of (how to make this not suck) I'll give that a try after eating.
<greyback> mzanetti: can you look at this asap: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix-click-packages/+merge/185316
<mzanetti> greyback: that's a copy of the launcher code :D
<greyback> mzanetti: :O
<mzanetti> greyback: so obviously I think its perfect :D
<greyback> it's doing funky things, so I assumed it was correct
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, I just need to test it on device to make sure it fixes click packages
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... I figured that inside /usr/share/applications/ there can be subdirs which and the / in the subdirs are translated to -
<mterry> mzanetti, is the libunity-api 7.80.3+13.10.20130912-0ubuntu1 good enough?  I'm still seeing compile errors / mismatches in the mock code
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... it should be yes. I used them to compile it and mhr3 too....
<mzanetti> mterry: what's the exact error?
<mhr3> mterry, clean the build
<mhr3> dir
<mhr3> cmake is weird...
<mterry> mhr3, ah... ok
<mzanetti> fyi: ./build -c
<mterry> mzanetti, is that different than rm -r builddir?
<mzanetti> not really, but most likely only up +  -c + enter away
<veebers> mzanetti: hey another silly question for you, for me to access the applicationManager stuff we're talking about, do I need to flash a specific image?
<mzanetti> veebers: not really, but it need to be from at least 2 days ago
<mzanetti> or newer
<mzanetti> can be only max 2 days old... :)
<mzanetti> veebers: what error do you get?
<veebers> mzanetti: ah alright, I may be looking wrong then. I have a recent image (cdimage-touch no --pending) but I didn't everything I wanted in ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml that I can  see in trunk
<veebers> mzanetti: no real error yet, just trying to make sure I'm changing the right stuff (i.e. I should be able to modify the .qml file on the phone and restart unity so I can test the introspection right?)
<veebers> mzanetti: hey if you're still around, i've added this line to ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml: property string currentlyFocusedApp: ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId
<veebers> and I'm getting this error: file:///usr/share/unity8/Components/ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml:27: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<mzanetti> veebers: let me check when the needed branch was merged
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome, much appreciated
<mzanetti> veebers: you need 7.81.3+13.10.20130911-0ubuntu1 or newer
<veebers> mzanetti: ah right, cheers. I have 7.81.3+13.10.20130905.2-0ubuntu1. I'll try a dist upgrade for now
<greyback> mzanetti: can you pastebin me the output of "ps ax" from your phone please? I need to manually srtart some lenses
<greyback> censor it if you need to :D
<mzanetti> greyback: http://paste.kde.org/p90a34227
<greyback> mzanetti: appreciated, thank you
<mzanetti> greyback: I don't think I've got pornview running on the phone... :D
<greyback> yet!
<mzanetti> yet....
<veebers> mzanetti: one more thing ;-) I have this error (perhaps due to me dist-upgrading instead?):  file:///usr/share/gallery-app/rc/qml/Utility/UbuntuApplicationWrapper.qml:19:1: module "Ubuntu.Application" is not installed
<veebers> mzanetti: is there a package I can install that fixes this?
<mzanetti> veebers: hmm... not sure
<mzanetti> veebers: I don't know exactly how to fix this. on one hand we shouldn't use this directly in the gallery app, on the other I'm not sure what the progress on the replacement is
<mzanetti> veebers: do you need both at the same time?
<veebers> mzanetti: ah I misread that, I thought it was Unity.Application
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah... Ubuntu.Application was replaced by Unity.Application
<veebers> mzanetti: so gallery-app should be updated?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> greyback: do you know how to proceed here^
<mzanetti> ?
<veebers> mzanetti: right, let me use a different app with my testing right now (it's not being used in the actual AP test I'm writing)
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/gallery-app/gallery-app-fix-appman/+merge/185030
<mzanetti> awesome. thanks
<mzanetti> veebers: ^
<ricmm> racarr: ping :)
<ricmm> racarr: did the android impl get in trunk?
<racarr> ricmm: Pong. No
<racarr> also the API got reverted
<racarr> so it will be a while
<racarr> I sent you a link to the branch though
<racarr> I guess this is all blocked on getting the unity-mir green iamge before this stuff can land again
<veebers> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> veebers, pong
<veebers> sergiusens: hey just wanted to make sure I understood you. The issue I have where the qmlscene script (with  desktop file) that was working yesterday but isn't today (i.e. isn't showing up on screen) is a known issue/bug/someting?
<veebers> something*
<sergiusens> veebers, I think it most likely is, and those fixes are on the way
<sergiusens> veebers, we can look into it in detail if you want
<veebers> sergiusens: if you're confident that there are fixes on the way I'm happy. I think it might be effecting a couple of other people too (specifically om26er & elopio)
<elopio> sergiusens, timp is the one with branches that can't land. But he's sleeping already.
<elopio> if the fix is coming out tomorrow, I suppose there will be no problem.
<sergiusens> veebers, elopio well greyback made the fixes so you can deep dive with him if it comes to it
<veebers> sergiusens: ok thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-13
<davidcalle> sil2100, ping
<davidcalle> fginther, ping
<mzanetti> larsu: hi... Just wanted to answer the mail thread on "Standard icons" and realized that we can't load icons from ubuntu-mobile-icons without giving the absolute path to the image file
<mzanetti> larsu: am I missing something?
<larsu> mzanetti: yes, you can use image://theme
<larsu> image://theme/<iconname>,<fallback1>,<fallback2>
<mzanetti> larsu: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/reload
<larsu> mzanetti: the provider is in ubuntu-ui-toolkit, is that imported?
<mzanetti> larsu: same with "reload.svg", "actions/reload[.svg]" or "actions/scalable/reload[.svg]"
<mzanetti> larsu: yes... units.gu() works fine
<larsu> mzanetti: you definitely don't need to prepend "actions/". Do any of the png icons work? (for example, "music")
<mzanetti> larsu: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/music
<larsu> mzanetti: same problem here. I'll look into it
<larsu> mzanetti: wait, is this the theme-isnt-set problem again? Are you trying this from within unity8?
<mzanetti> larsu: no... I'm using a mini qml example. but I've set my system to use ubuntu-mobile icons everywhere
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, qt doesn't read that
<larsu> mzanetti: you have to set it manually (or fix qt...)
<mzanetti> larsu: dammit... good catch... somehow the last upgrade seems to have reset my system to oxygen icons
<mzanetti> larsu: I've set it back to ubuntu-mobile and it works now
<mzanetti> larsu: seems Qt picks that up just fine here
<larsu> mzanetti: where are you running this on?
<mzanetti> larsu: but I set that in KDE systemsettings. So that might set it in a different, more Qt-friendly way than the gnome systemsettings
<mzanetti> larsu: ubuntu saucy with KDE running
<larsu> mzanetti: right, that might be. It doesn't work in unity
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, got a moment to pick up where we left off last night? I've tried to pin point the scrolling issue to no avail.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: right
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so what I can say is it appears to have nothing to do with the behaviours.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... need to check then...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do you have a package for the SDK with your changes?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just copying the OptionSelector files makes unity crash at startup here and building a packages fails because tests in the SDK are failing
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if you branch lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multi-selectors
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah, did that
<nic-doffay> you can . export_modules_dir.sh in root to set the env var and use the branch
<mzanetti> interesting
 * mzanetti wonders how he could have missed that so far... seems extremely useful when doing something in the sdk
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: still, it segfaults here :/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, did you upgrade today or anything?
<nic-doffay> It's working for me.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... I merged your branch with trunk and it works again
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so what exactly is the issue you're trying to solve?
<sil2100> davidcalle: pong!
<sil2100> davidcalle: what's up?
<davidcalle> sil2100, by any chance, do you have a minute for https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/tmdb-scope/+merge/185433 ?
<sil2100> davidcalle: let me take a look :)
<davidcalle> sil2100, thanks :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: looking good, we'll have to poke Francis later on to set up mergers for that
<davidcalle> sil2100, thanks :)
<sil2100> Approved - np ;)
<mzanetti> larsu: another question, as you seem to know about the volume control stuff. Is there any way to access the volume keys in an app?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, line 457 of PageHeader.qml in the filters branch.
<nic-doffay> The call isn't working.
<nic-doffay> It's supposed to scroll the ScrollView to the beginning of the index selected.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'm asking what the issue is you're trying to solve... I know that this line isn't working, but I also think this is the wrong approach to fix the issue
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the issue is nothing visibly happens when that line is called.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: first of all, I think this is a bug in the OptionSelector and should be fixed in the SDK, not workarounded wverywhere where you use the OptionSelector
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it has nothing to do with the OptionSelector.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: then tell me how to see the issue
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, https://pastebin.canonical.com/97471/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, line 94.
<mzanetti> where should I click in the UI to see what is broken?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah.
<larsu> mzanetti: I don't know much about how the volume keys are accessed. Unity8 uses Keys.onVolume{Up,Down}Pressed, but I don't know if any app can access those
<mzanetti> I don't know what you are trying to achieve with this
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, on any of the selectors.
<nic-doffay> When they are expanded that line is called.
<nic-doffay> "selectors" is the ListView which should scroll to the beginning of the OptionSelector clicked.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just so it's clear "to the beginning" of it is incorrect
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's supposed to scroll *as little as possible* to show *as much as possible*
<Saviq> so, if the last visible OS has only 2 items, it should only scroll enough to show the two items
<Saviq> and, the OSs should never expand beyond their container
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so contentY would have to be manipulated directly then?
<Saviq> i.e. if there's 10 items in an OS, but there's only space for 5 items in the container, it should only expand to 5 items' height and scroll inside
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not necessarily, there's positionViewAtIndex
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which you can use to position the OS in question at the end of the container
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I'm currently using and where I'm encountering the issue.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dunno, it might be that direct contentY will be required (especially if you animate both at the same time)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea why a child's animation would interfere out of interest?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, because if ListView tries to position at an index, it queries for its size
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but if the item is animated, the size is somewhere between the initial and final value
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you'd have to wait for the size animation to complete and position then
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's what I was thinking, but it might look bad?
<Saviq> but that's bad UX - so you need to "predict" the end size of the item and position the ListView accordingly
<Saviq> which, btw, is something we're missing in QML, IMO - a way to query the target value of an animated property (other than talking to the animation itself)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so... the reason why it doesn't work is because at the time you call this, the optionselector is not expanded yet so no scrolling needed, because its visible already
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I've delayed it for when the expansion is finished now and it works.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: however, it jumps instead of scrolling as positionViewAtIndex doesn't scroll
<mzanetti> just positions :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah I see.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it appears to jump in the scope behaviour too...
<nic-doffay> when you select one of the tabs.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, in your opinion should it jump?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, of course not, it should scroll
<mzanetti> the answer will be no
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and the scopes don't jump either - they animate
<nic-doffay> Thanks for the assist guys. Guess I'll be manipulating the contentY then.
<mhr3_> saviq, we still have issues with the header not appearing for some of the scopes, any ideas what might cause that?
<mhr3_> i did a bit of debugging and the scopes model was properly populated
<Saviq> mhr3_, because the scopes are still not installed, I'd say?
<mhr3_> nope
<mhr3_> they're there, just don't have any results
<mhr3_> saviq, it can actually happen on the desktop as well... i was able to rep it about 1:40 times
<Saviq> mhr3_, so a race of some kind?
<mhr3_> indeed
<mhr3_> i just have no idea what's the racy thing
<Saviq> mhr3_, and I assume libunity-tool correctly shows you the results for those scopes?
<mhr3_> yep
<mhr3_> saviq, and the odd thing also is that home and apps always work, the rest doesn't
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, not sure what could cause that - maybe something is updated but Changed signal isn't sent, or even something is assigned and not bound
<Saviq> in QML
<Saviq> mhr3_, but I can't help today unfortunately, at a conference and trying to keep my devices ~workable ;)
<mhr3_> saviq, no worries, just trying to suck in some knowledge :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, this issue was a good thing I'd say, I've added some more signals to the SDK component, it seems pretty pertinent that we can know when the expansion/collapse has completed.
<nic-doffay> not just when it begins.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... not eniterly sure if adding signals is the right thing to do
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what method did you use?
<nic-doffay> I just fired off signals in a ScriptAction.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... I'm thinking about polluting the API
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: where do you set the expanded height?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: is that hardcoded inside the OptionSelector?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: or do you set that from the PageHeader?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the OptionSelector handles that.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so hardcoded inside... hmmm
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dunno... ask the SDK guys on their opinion on that
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, the other option would be to expose two readonly aliases which link to the individual tab height and the total contentHeight.
<mzanetti> I just think adding some random signals is a bad idea
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... I somehow prefer that one
 * greyback has to move to office, back in 40
<kgunn> greyback: any difference this morning ? i was about to try...
<greyback> kgunn: I pulled the pending cdimage-touch image this morning and no good. But then I dist-upgraded it, and bam, working!
<kgunn> greyback: freakin' weird...so did you think that would work? or just stumble into that :)
<greyback> I'm a bit confused why I didn't get the updated image straight away
<greyback> I'm downloading manuall from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<greyback> as its manifest claims to have the latest and gratest
<kgunn> greyback: do you see "bad flicker" ?
<greyback> kgunn: nope, none at all
<kgunn> woop woop
<greyback> seems to be a nexus4 only issue
<greyback> as I've GNexus
<kgunn> oh yeah... :-/
<greyback> sorry!
<kgunn> checking now
<kgunn> greyback: so i normally set wifi password from ui...so now need to port fwd....i do adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:22
<kgunn> ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888
<kgunn> at the console...but it says ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<greyback> kgunn: use "phablet-network"
<greyback> it'll grab your PC's active wifi connection config and push it to the phone
<kgunn> hmmm...do i have to be on wifi greyback ? i'm on ethernet cable...it says Network connection file "No active wifi network connection, exiting" cannot be read
<kgunn> lemme pull cable
<greyback> kgunn: aha, yeah then that tool not so handy. Could use the -n switch to pass /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<WIFI POINT>
<paulliu> mzanetti: Sorry for bothering you during the stand-up. But I just pushed for review https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/movie-preview/+merge/181856
<mzanetti> paulliu: ack. I'll review it after the standup
<mzanetti> paulliu: as you're back in our team, feel free to join the standup :)
<mhr3> mzanetti, do you know anything about url-dispatcher?
<mzanetti> mhr3: I know that id doesn't work in our platform
<mzanetti> mhr3: otherwise... not much
<mhr3> cause it looks like it works now, launches stuff, but shell doesn't realize a new app is running
<mzanetti> mhr3: interesting... no I don't know anything about it
<mhr3> but if you kill the shell, the app appears beneath
<mhr3> mzanetti, who would?
<mzanetti> mhr3: I guess tedg
<tedg> mhr3, Mir or Surface Flinger
<mhr3> tedg, surfaceflinger
<tedg> mhr3, Wait for Mir :-)
<mhr3> i see :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: do you have a clue why the suggested apps aren't showing up half of the time?
<mhr3> mzanetti, cause you need internet when it tries to do the query, and it does it too early, wifi might not be up
<mhr3> mzanetti, but if you search afterwards it should be fine
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, poing
<greyback> mhr3: I'm the person who can help. You are using the urlDispatcher to launch an application, yes? Is that being used on images right now?
<Cimi> I don't have opens installed
<Cimi> openssh
<Cimi> also, I cannot use dpkg
<Cimi> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Cimi> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<Cimi> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Cimi> on the phone...
<greyback> Cimi: that happens sometimes if the auto xapt updater is running
<Cimi> greyback, nope
<Cimi> greyback, it's not running...
<greyback> Cimi: give me context. You have "adb shell" into the phone?
<Cimi> greyback, y
<greyback> Cimi: ok, so you're running as root
<Cimi> greyback, yes
<greyback> Cimi: and you're doing "apt-get update && apt-get install openssh-server"
<Cimi> greyback, it's read only file system
<greyback> Cimi: try rebooting. If that doesn't work, reflash with the "-b" switch
<kgunn> greyback: so...got it running...even shot a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaPKxLh9_So
<kgunn> it looks good...just small inconsistent visual artifact
<greyback> kgunn: nice! The perf is so much better than on my GNexus. But I don't have those visual artifacts either
<didrocks> kgunn: hey, I think you follow all those stories about the subscription list
<didrocks> so if you want Mir in with the transition, you will have to subscribe now
<kgunn> didrocks: do you mean to say i need to specificaly list mir in the "ask" list ?
 * kgunn would've thot there was some grandfather rule here....
<kgunn> or do you mean something else?
<kgunn> greyback: so what are our package names we need in w updates ?
<didrocks> kgunn: not me making the process ;)
<kgunn> didrocks: sure...we're inventing on the fly...
<didrocks> kgunn: but yeah, everytime you want to land Mir, apparently, you have to prepare, justify why and get queued
<Cimi> greyback, -b doesn't work with ubuntu-system...
<kgunn> Cimi: i saw someone else in community complaining about the same thing on #ubuntun-touch
<Cimi> kgunn, you have backlog?
<greyback> Cimi: oh you're using ubuntu-system. There's a mail on ubuntu-phone ML with how to turn on write for the filesystem
<mzanetti> paulliu: added some comments
<Cimi> greyback, can you search for the message? I realised I was not subscribed to it
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<Cimi> greyback, grep "write" on subjects returns '
<Cimi> nothing
<greyback> Cimi: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/09/05/ubuntu-touch-system-images-now-default/
<greyback> is blog post with the same content as the mail
<Cimi> greqth
<Cimi> greyback, thx
<kgunn> didrocks: ping (can this count as official ?)
<kgunn> didrocks: we've updated the xls with the "ask"
<kgunn> didrocks: do you need specific versions ?
<mzanetti> greyback, Cimi: I tried that...  doesn't work for our purpose. You need to flash cdimage-touch
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, after flashing you need to do an adb shell and rm /etc/init/ssh.override
<ssweeny> mhr3, ping
<mzanetti> Cimi: greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-run_on_device-s/+merge/185509
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, when you have a moment could you pull on both branches and have a look at the new changes? The icon's been sorted and I think the scrolling looks good, just would like a second opinion.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ack
<greyback> mzanetti: ah they added an override
<greyback> good find
<didrocks> kgunn: you need to tell what's the risk, how many packages are impacted, what's going in the comments I guess
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the icon is too small
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the scrolling seems good now
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: would be nicer if it would scroll together with the expanding :) You think thats doable?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: 'cause right now it expands into the invisible area and then scrolls up. which is better than before... but still not quite "perfect"
<mhr3> greyback, nope, it's launching a http uri
<mhr3> ssweeny, pong
<greyback> mhr3: if you give me steps to repro, I can look into it. A bug with qtubuntu would be best
<ssweeny> mhr3, hey, i'm getting an error with my scope i haven't seen before: scope-loader.vala:59: Could not find 'get_version' symbol in /custom/lib/customscope
<ssweeny> mhr3, there's no get_version function in the scope template
<mhr3> greyback, if you have latest everything, just going to video lens, previewing something and tapping play triggers it
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... do we actually need to "ask" if we're allowed to commit this?
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^^ https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-run_on_device-s/+merge/185509
<mhr3> ssweeny, yea, the template is outdated :/
<mhr3> pstolowski, did you push your music scope somewhere already? would be useful so that ssweeny can take a look at the scope initialization
<pstolowski> ssweeny, mhr3 : lp:~stolowski/+junk/unity-scope-onlinemusic
<ssweeny> pstolowski, mhr3 thanks, i'll take a look :)
<mhr3> ssweeny, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stolowski/+junk/unity-scope-onlinemusic/view/head:/src/OnlineMusicScope.cpp#L34
<ssweeny> mhr3, great
<mhr3> dpm, we'd need to update the tutorial ^^ :)
<pstolowski> ssweeny: yw
<dpm> mhr3, next week we'll be updating a bunch of content on d.u.c. I think you already have a branch with changes. If you could update it and ping me, I'll make sure on Monday I update it
<dpm> I mean I'll update the tutorial
<mhr3> dpm, i had a branch?
<mhr3> yey me! :)
<dpm> mhr3, yeah, I think I saw one at some point
<dpm> mhr3, yeah, there it is -> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials
<dpm> :)
<mhr3> i love when i forget about doing something and then discover it :)
<mhr3> ssweeny, this can help too > http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhr3/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/scope-module/revision/51
<ssweeny> mhr3, awesome :)
<didrocks> dednick: hey there
<didrocks> dednick: so, I think you are already aware for bug #1225017
<ubot5`> bug 1225017 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator missing from indicator bar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225017
<Cimi> which package is unity-shell-launcher?
<didrocks> dednick: as the indicators didn't change at all since latest image and we checked that it was effectively working, we think that the issue comes from unity8
<dednick> didrocks: hm. nope. havent seen that
<didrocks> I saw a commit from you that seems to be likely linked to this
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<dednick> didrocks: yeah, i'll take a look now
<didrocks> thanks!
<dednick> now only if i could get some signal to send myself a message!
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, could you get you to cast your eye over this MP please: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/adding-app-lifecycle-tests/+merge/185514
<veebers> it's related to the questions I was asking you yesterday :-)
<mhr3> anyone knows what this is
<mhr3> 2576 phablet   30  10 18736  13m 3684 R  93.3  1.9   0:56.91  ���
<tedg> greyback, Hey, so I followed the instructions to enable Mir on my phone.  Now everything is slow, so I think that worked :-)  It doesn't seem like apps are being started with upstart-app-launch.  Is there something else I need to do there?
<greyback> tedg: you're correct, haven't had change to use upstart for app launching. It's next big thing on my list, I've it >50% completed
<greyback> s/change/chance/
<greyback> tedg: is it blocking you by any chance?
<tedg> greyback, No, more wanting to test and look at it to see if it looked sane.
<tedg> greyback, I thought it was in with the Mir backend change.
<greyback> tedg: unfortunately not. I tried, but too many other things were needed first
<tedg> greyback, K, no issue.  Just wanted to get ahead of issues :-)
<tedg> greyback, Are you using the Exec in the generated desktop file then?
<greyback> tedg: yes
<tedg> K, makes sense.
<tedg> greyback, Cool, so ping me when it gets close.  Better to fix things before the barrage of IRC pings :-)
<greyback> tedg: will do
<mhr3> tedg, but we have green to have zg on the phone, is your push-event-on-app-launch branch official?
<mhr3> s/but/btw/
<tedg> mhr3, I think that's all merged, but it won't send events until using Upstart.
<mhr3> tedg, right, just wanted to know if something will actually inform zg about the app launches
<tedg> mhr3, I think if you use it today, it'll try to send them whether zg is there or not ;-)
<tedg> mhr3, Are we going to use ZG for calls/messages too?  I really want my "favorites" to depend on location.  So mpt would be on the list when I'm in London.  :-)
<mhr3> tedg, first we'd need the location extension :)
<mhr3> but yes, would be awesome
<tedg> mhr3, I thought there was one?  I used it for a while.
<mhr3> i think it was never ported from python to vala
<tedg> Ah, bummer.
<mhr3> nonetheless, now that zg is on phone, maybe the core schema should contain location :)
<tedg> mhr3, I would argue that it should have on desktop, it's one of the reasons I wrote and pushed for ubuntu-geoip :-)
<Cimi> mzanetti, greyback I give up: cdimage-touch -b and I don't have adb
<Cimi> ubuntu-system doesn't have unity-shell-launcher
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, can't test run_on_Device
<Cimi> mzanetti, no adb here
<mzanetti> Cimi: no adb... I find that hard to believe
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's the error?
<greyback> Cimi: if you run "adb devices" what do you see?
<Cimi> mzanetti, adb devices empty
<Cimi> tried rebooting both ubuntu and phone
<mzanetti> Cimi: but the phone boots up successfully?
<Cimi> yes+
<mzanetti> now that is strange
<greyback> Cimi: check the cable?
<greyback> Cimi: if you unplug and replug the usb cable into your machine, and run "dmesg | tail" do you see usb related events logged there?
<greyback> Cimi: when I do that, this is what I see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6102283/
 * greyback needs to reboot
<kdub> how is unity8 started in the mir image? :)
<greyback> kdub: upstart manages it, so "start unity8"
<greyback> kdub: so to stop it, do "stop unity8"
<greyback> else if you kill it, it'll respawn
 * greyback eow
<kdub> greyback, i get 'stop: Unknown job: unity8"...
<kdub> anyways, i'll figure it out, see you next week!
<greyback> kdub: you running as user phablet?
<kdub> yeah,  same thing
<greyback> kdub: "initctl --list" <- what does that give you? Also are you logged in via adb, or using ssh?
<kdub> adb
<tedg> kdub, su - phablet
<greyback> kdub: ^^
<tedg> And it's /sbin/initctl list then
<greyback> ssh is easier
<tedg> I think that gets fixed with logind working...
<kdub> ah there it is
<kdub> yay, thanks tedg  and greyback
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-15
<bregma> any idea if the daily release builds are going to return soon?
<drfaustus> hi
<drfaustus> is this a support channel?
<PrideAndSorrow> hi
<PrideAndSorrow> marlinc
<PrideAndSorrow> r u there,marlinc?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-08
<Cimi> Saviq, we have new failures on jenkins https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1251/? do you already investigated why?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a later run that only has https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1252/testReport/
<Cimi> ah, the usual
<Saviq> Cimi, so I'm afraid it's your branch
<Cimi> Saviq, well, also happened in your
<Saviq> did it? fighting with autopilot and adb now...
<Cimi> that jenkins is your card visual
<Saviq> right, looks like it's all related to the prompts ;|
<Cimi> mine was 1249
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, but prompts did not get merged, did it?
<Cimi> so how can it affect my branch?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah they did get merged, we missed just one commit
<Saviq> greyback, could I ask you to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-adbd/+merge/233684
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> greyback, I needed to redo the run_on_device script to support non-root adb
<Saviq> and autopilot, too
<Saviq> greyback, I'm running the ap suite now
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> greyback, ouch wait, missed one commit
<Saviq> greyback, fixed, had to rewrite though
<Saviq> s/rewrite/overwrite/
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, it's not good enough yet, need to work on the ap tests more :|
<greyback> Saviq: ok, lemme know when you want me to take second look
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a branch I need to merge to test the flickable settings?
<Cimi> Saviq, or we can add to silo?
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm not adding anything to the silo, need to release it today
<Cimi> Saviq, cool
<Saviq> Cimi, what branch do you want? it's all against trunk
<Cimi> Saviq, but the indicators have issues
<Cimi> Saviq, with the silo
<Saviq> Cimi, not any more
<Saviq> I dropped them from the silo (and a few other things that were not approved)
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/09/08/qt-5-4-alpha-available/
<Cimi> spent the last half an hour looking for my 3 pen drives (need to reinstall utopic), guess where they were?
<om26er> bug 1366752
<ubot5> bug 1366752 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Phone freezes for a moment when message notification appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366752
<om26er> MacSlow|lunch, ^
<facundobatista> Hola
<Cimi> Saviq, did you see larsu branch?
<Cimi> isn't it opposite of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/233392 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, that's because he implemented the needed features in UITK
<Saviq> Cimi, not really, but reduces the scope
<Saviq> Cimi, because Icon will support non-square icons with his UITK fix
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> greyback, ok, the adbd branch is good
<greyback> Saviq: am on it
<Saviq> thanks
<Wellark> < tsdgeos> Wellark: also shouldn't you for limitedBandwith a similar connect in  the qml side like you do for statusChanged?
<Wellark> is tsdgeos around?
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<Wellark> need to ask about that
<Saviq> Wellark, back next Monday
<Saviq> Wellark, can I help?
<Wellark> Saviq: probably not with that one
<Wellark> Saviq: but this
<Wellark> < Saviq> Wellark, when around, do you know if we have something custom for  backing QNetworkAccessManager, or are we using upstream direct?
<Wellark> AFAIK we use upstream direct
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, bug #1357321 might be upstream then
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "scope images do not load in HSDPA or 3G" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Wellark> but QNetworkAccessManager will probably not work with confined apps
<Saviq> meaning upstream Qt
<Cimi> Saviq, so far I like the flickable speed stuff
<Wellark> they should use coonnectivity-api :)
<Cimi> Saviq, testing soon on manta
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, we still need to have the QPA part of QNAM implemented then
<Saviq> Wellark, otherwise people will use some Qt feature that depends on QNAM and stuff will break
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Wellark> Saviq: what do they need from QNAM?
 * Wellark can't remember the exact details
<Saviq> Wellark, it's part of qtbase, if that doesn't work we're not doing good
<Saviq> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qnetworkaccessmanager.html
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. does not seem to complicated
<Saviq> Wellark, so for example images don't work in the dash if the first request happened when there's no network (i.e. 3G), because we're using QNAM and QNetworkDiskCache
<Wellark> majority of the functionality is about passing data
<Wellark> between server and a client
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, what we're missing most probably is just a way to let QNAM know whether we're connected or not
<Wellark> Saviq: sounds about right
<Saviq> Wellark, because suddenly QNAM::get() stops working
<Saviq> Wellark, but as mzanetti pointed out on the bug report, it might be an upstream bug
<Saviq> basically, first of all, we need investigation ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: so, confined apps will need "networking" and "connectivity" policygroups in their manifest
<Wellark> and we need to change the QPA plugin to talk with connectivity-service instead of NM
<Saviq> Wellark, yup, and we need to gracefully fall back to no-network if they don't have the networking or connectivity
<Wellark> Saviq: I commented on the bug
<Wellark> Saviq: if the connectivity-service needs to be extended for full support of QNAM please let me know ASAP
<Wellark> we are not going to allow confined apps to access NM api directly
<Wellark> Saviq: and this will not be supported
<Wellark> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/bearer-management.html
<Wellark> at least not for now
<Wellark> Saviq: we probably should write a developer info page
<Wellark> where we list what classes are supported and with what policygroups out of this list:
<Wellark> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtnetwork-module.html
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah k
<Wellark> Saviq: seems the bearer management classes have capability info
<Wellark> so it would be just easy to rip out those capabilities on the QPA
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, something like that
<Saviq> bregma, is the new circled count emblem in unity7 expected?
<Saviq> it doesn't look too good in the alt+tab switcher
<seb128> it doesn't look too good in the launcher either
<seb128> it looks a bit blurry
<Saviq> trueth
<Saviq> but in switcher it looks like there's some broken asset even, some white shadow on the left
<Saviq> maybe it's there on launcher too just it's smaller and I didn't notice
<Saviq> /food
<bregma> Saviq, yes, it's expected, sort of, the current impl is imperfect, but so was the previous one when you change the Launcher icon size
<bregma> I imagine Marco has some work left to do, if people are going to complain
<bregma> it looks great at 300 PPI
<MacSlow> om26er, I'll take a look
<om26er> MacSlow, thanks.
<Cimi> Saviq, when you have a long backlog of ubuntu updates on a dual boot device, is there a quicker way than installing each of them?
<Trevinho> seb128, seb128: mh, the shape should now adapt to the size of the number, but I don't see it blurry here...
<Trevinho> at least, it might appear like that if you resize the icons... As it now resizes it as well
<seb128> Trevinho, in fact it might not be, just looks a bit weird/different, let's see if I get used to it ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, since you are there, any news from csd support?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I'm pushing the first fixes today I think
<seb128> Trevinho, great
<Saviq> Trevinho, bregma, that's what I get here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPloYldneGQ3b3VIT0k/edit
<Saviq> on the switcher there's definitely something wrong with the border
<Trevinho> Saviq: it looks private to me
<Saviq> Trevinho, ugh sorry
 * bregma can't seem to look at Saviq's private things
<Saviq> Trevinho, bregma, refresh please
<seb128> it also goes out of the icon in the launcher
<seb128> not sure if that's wanted
<Trevinho> Saviq: mh, ok that's a bug :)
<Trevinho> Saviq: the launcher is fine
<bregma> looks like everything is one pixel to the right
<Saviq> yeah
 * Saviq files
<Trevinho> switcher seems like the texture has a bad matrix..
<Saviq> Trevinho, bug #1366801
<ubot5> bug 1366801 in unity (Ubuntu) "Border in count emblem in alt+tab switcher is misaligned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366801
<Trevinho> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> greyback, re: your complaints about run_on_device... incorrect password is tricky as adb shell does not forward the return code :/
<Saviq> greyback, and the second password... I don't have that password any more in build.sh...
<Saviq> greyback, all in all, I'd rather leave that for a bigger refactoring of all the scripts
<Saviq> greyback, and as for -y, I wanted it explicitly there so that the user is aware
<greyback> Saviq:I've used this in the past: retVal=`adb shell '$COMMAND &> /dev/null; echo -n $?'`
<greyback> but I see your other points.
<Saviq> greyback,
<greyback> does mean the scripts remain a bit clunky to use
<Saviq> greyback, but this way you lose output from the command
<greyback> I know
<Saviq> greyback, and sure, they remain clunky to use, not the purpose of this MP
<greyback> just stating observations
<Saviq> greyback, the purpose of this MP was to unbreak test runs with the new adb
<Saviq> greyback, and yeah, run_on_device.sh hitched a ride...
<Saviq> greyback, totally agree that we need a refactor of these, ideally to a single script, just not there yet
<greyback> Saviq: qtmir.mir: MirServerConfiguration created
<greyback> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<mir::AbnormalExit> >'
<greyback>   what():  Unknown command line options: -qmljsdebugger=port:3768
<Saviq> greyback, that will get fixed in your qtmir branch no?
<Saviq> or Alan's
<greyback> Saviq: ah yes, forgot that had not landed
<Saviq> greyback, it's in silo 18
<Saviq> 19
<greyback> was worried something else broke
<greyback> Saviq: what do I need to test for AP?
<Saviq> greyback, you don't, I did, and will again as part of the silo testing
<Saviq> oh my does phablet-config reboot on package installation!?
<dandrader> Cimi, would you have some time for a simple code review?
<greyback> Saviq: phablet-config writeable-image does yes
<Saviq> bleh
<greyback> Saviq: why drop long options?
<Saviq> greyback, getopts doesn't support those... and I couldn't get getopt to work, nor is it recommende
<Saviq> d
<greyback> sadface
<Saviq> greyback, can try again with getopt
<Saviq> greyback, think I know how to get it to work now
<greyback> Saviq: not end of world
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but less change, lemme
 * greyback needs to pop to shop for food, back in 10
<Cimi> dandrader, go for it
<dandrader> Cimi, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/outOfSourceTreeCardTests/+merge/233383
<dandrader> thanks!
<Cimi> dandrader, not sure, but maybe we can put String(Qt.resolvedUrl("artwork/music-player-design.png")) ?
<Cimi> dandrader, instead concatenating
<dandrader> Cimi, I don't know how would that work
<Guest96239> Saviq: yo o/ I think you mentioned this recently. Do we have a bug for "can't call 112 emergency number"? (no sim in the phone)
<karni> Saviq: is SIM required?
<Saviq> karni, should not be
<Saviq> karni, but yeah, I filed a bug and boiko was looking into it
<karni> thanks
<boiko> Saviq: karni: yep, I will be looking into that later today or tomorrow
<karni> boiko: cool, thanks
<Cimi> dandrader|afk, make -j15?? you have 8 cores + HT?
<Saviq> greyback, long options back
<GWilder> Hey, people. I am currently sitting on i3 WM, but have problem with NotifyOSD. Notifications just look weird, doesn't fade away when I move the mouse pointer on them.
<dandrader> Cimi, hehehe, no. 4 cores + HT I think
<Cimi> dandrader, so should be -j8 no?
<dandrader> Cimi, I've the impression that  -j15 helps ensure the CPU is kept fully busy.
<dandrader> Cimi, I might be wrong, of course
<Cimi> dandrader, you can try -j42352385723 too
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, when I type a wrong SIM PIN, I get a flash of light grey background across the whole screen with the notification fix MP
<Saviq> Wellark, I'm also not getting any feedback on wrong PIN or remaining tries ↑
<Saviq> is that known?
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's the typical snap-decision modal-bg I'd say causing this
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, yeah, I imagine so, but why would we even have it in the case of the SIM PIN...
<Saviq> MacSlow, not saying it's a regression from trunk, because IIRC it isn't, just more visible now (it was dark before)
<MacSlow> Saviq, there's no special-case handling happening for the fullscreen sim-pin currently
<Saviq> MacSlow, k, we should think about delaying its visibility until the image is loaded
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm...
<Wellark> Saviq: yes.
<Saviq> Wellark, k
<Wellark> Saviq: I was unable to repro the flashing week ago when I worked on the dualsim lockscreen branch
<Wellark> Saviq: is there a notification change somewhere that might cause new troubles?
<Wellark> Saviq: what MP were you referring to?
<MacSlow> Saviq, different topic... where do the unity8/media-hub logs go... I cant
<Saviq> Wellark, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090
<MacSlow> find them in /var/log
<Saviq> MacSlow, ~/.cache/upstart
<Saviq> like all the logs from the user session
<Wellark> MacSlow: yep, the "there is a slight black thingy shown beffore the sim pin dialog opens" is indeed the modal/fullscreen problem
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, it's gonna be light grey now, much more visible
<Wellark> as the base notification "buble" is being rendered before the Loader for the snap decision is ready to set the fullscreen property which hides the base bubble
<MacSlow> Wellark, did you test-wise disable it to check?
<Wellark> MacSlow: yep.
<Wellark> MacSlow: but it's ok
<Wellark> with my new branch
<Saviq> kk
<Wellark> it's only visible for a less then 500ms and only once when the pin unlock dialog is loaded
<Wellark> currently shipping implementation causes the loader to load each time the data inside the pinunlock dialog changes
<Wellark> that has to do with the fact that I was actually modifying the menumodel
<Wellark> I will get the new dialog in this week
<MacSlow> Saviq, Wellark: can we have a bug for this? Or do we have one already?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think there was one already, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, remember the # or bug-description?
<Saviq> MacSlow, not really :/
 * MacSlow goes for the hunt...
<MacSlow> Saviq, but probably against unity8 I assume?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah
<Wellark> MacSlow: no need to "fix it"
<Wellark> the only fullscreen snap decision we have is the pinunlock
<Wellark> at it will be burned with fire after RTM
<Wellark> let's just "fix" this by not having modal fullscreen snap decisions, ok? :)
<MacSlow> Wellark, oh I'm with you on that... I never wanted any dialog in notifications in the first place :)
 * MacSlow eyes towards ux-design
<Wellark> MacSlow: it's only small visual clitch happening rarely (never on people with SIM PIN disabled) and fixing it takes more effort that it's worth
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah ok
<MacSlow> Wellark, Saviq: btw... why can't the fullscreen sim-unlock be using the same infrastructure e.g. the power-down dialog uses?
<Saviq> MacSlow, because there isn't any infrastructure behind it
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's built into unity8 whole
 * MacSlow feared such an answer
<Saviq> MacSlow, but that is, kind-of, what we should do with the SIM PIN as well, problem is we don't necessarily want to talk to ofono directly
<Wellark> MacSlow, Saviq: I have a proposal on how to fix this
<Wellark> let's come up with the plan on the next sprint
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, let's
<MacSlow> Wellark, hell yeah... sign me up!
<Wellark> we need an independent dialog framework
<MacSlow> +1
<Wellark> a service from unity8
<anpok_> mterry: the other bug you mentioned.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1365095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365095 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [Undecided,New]
<anpok_> does that explain that unity8 greeter requests a password
<anpok_> and why I type it in it shows the password
<anpok_> but does not unlock
<anpok_> s/why/while
<anpok_> (on #230 now)
<Cimi> Saviq, is the new thindivider design approved?
<MacSlow> Saviq, Wellark: is that the bug-# we might be looking for -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1359226
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359226 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Black screen with text on top left when wrong SIM PIN" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> MacSlow: yep.
<Wellark> MacSlow, Saviq: associated it with the branch that will fix it
<Saviq> Wellark, cool thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-divider/+merge/229317 ?
<MacSlow> Wellark, ah... now I see it (the branch) too... didn't refresh properly at first
<Cimi> Saviq, dividers are broken in the image
<Cimi> Saviq, that's all i care :)
<Cimi> damn adb removal
<Saviq> Cimi, are they newly broken/
<Cimi> Saviq, with image of friday I think
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_28.08/revision/1223
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think there's anything new, where?
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, why are you asking me about UITK changes?
<Cimi> Saviq, they added margins left and right, but it looks bad in indicators for example
<Cimi> and system settings
<Saviq> Cimi, agreed
<Cimi> I have a passphrase and developer mode is on, but adb is off
<Cimi> anyone with same issues?
<Cimi> cannot enable adb on manta
<anpok_> Cimi: I ran into that issuw too today
<Cimi> anpok_, and you solved?
<anpok_> not really
<anpok_> switched to rtm by bootstrapping it
<greyback> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8291671/ - seen that before?
<Cimi> I have no adb nor ssh
<anpok_> there it worked
<Cimi> I am locked out my device
<Cimi> :)
<anpok_> yeah reboot it with volume +/- and bootstrap \o/
<greyback> Cimi: atm I find it best to change to PIN entry auth, that works for me reliably
<Saviq> greyback, it's like the askpass file creation didn't work
<Cimi> greyback, on manta?
<greyback> Cimi: on any device. I'm testing with Flo atm
<popey> facundobatista: you work on 7digital scope? I see http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-08-172119.png but I see correct artwork urls in smart-scopes-proxy.log
<Cimi> nah, still off
<Cimi> it does not accept my PINs
<Cimi> why we disabled adb if our interface does not work?
<Cimi> we cannot test password/pincode reliably
<Cimi> you have to try until maybe it works
<anpok_> Cimi: so you see #1366814?
<facundobatista> popey, I work on the 7digital scope, yes... so, in the logs you see the art URLs and they are ok (you can open them ok with a browser?) but the phone isn't showing them to you?
<facundobatista> popey, have a log line as an example?
<popey> facundobatista: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291733/
<anpok_> Cimi: i just reflashed 320 and have a working pin with manta, but developer mode still does not work
<Cimi> anpok_, something like
<anpok_> since pin is set through the wizard
<popey> e.g. the last line has these two urls http://artwork-cdn.7static.com/static/img/sleeveart/00/010/476/0001047688_500.jpg http://www.7digital.com/artist/daft-punk/release/tron-legacy/?partner=983&h=08 both work for me
<Cimi> this is rubbish
<facundobatista> popey, perfect; the 7digital scope itself is ok, the client is not showing the images for some reason
<facundobatista> Saviq, ↑ ?
<popey> facundobatista: i see no images at all, searching or not
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-08-172906.png
<Cimi> also, the pin code entry starts already filled with 4 chars
<Saviq> popey, bug #1357321 maybe?
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "scope images do not load in HSDPA or 3G" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Cimi> did we actually try those things before approving reviews?
<popey> Saviq: I'm on wifi
<facundobatista> popey, sounds like a deeper problem
<anpok_> Cimi: thats just fancyness I think
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a bug about this
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, but we *approved* that
<popey> i can wget http://artwork-cdn.7static.com/static/img/sleeveart/00/010/476/0001047688_500.jpg on the device fwiw ☻
<popey> 2014-09-08 17:30:44 (1.57 MB/s) - ‘0001047688_500.jpg’ saved [22749/22749]
<Cimi> Saviq, we should not approve then file bug
<Cimi> we should not approve at all
<Saviq> NOT APPROVE Cimi
<Saviq> Cimi, from now on we will all wait for your review, kthxbai?
<Saviq> Cimi, and you'll make sure we have UX and UI designs and reviews for/of every MP, OK?
<popey> facundobatista: Saviq am off to make dinner, lemme know if you want me to file a separate bug for this, and where to file it..
<facundobatista> popey, it's nothing to do with the scope itself, I'm leaving you in Saviq hands
<Cimi> Saviq, if I had more time I#d be happy to do it, really
<Saviq> Cimi, buy some
<Saviq> popey, if you restart unity8-dash, it should go back to normal, and that'd be the same bug actually
<Saviq> popey, the bug title/description is out of date
<Cimi> Saviq, if you were locked out from your phone/tablet, you would probably be upset like us
<Saviq> Cimi, do you actually get the password to work?
<Saviq> Cimi, as in can you set the password, and then you get a lockscreen that you need to unlock?
<Cimi> Saviq, after attempts, yes, but adb is still off
<Saviq> Cimi, toggle dev mode off and on?
<Cimi> did many times, even rebooted
<Cimi> now I am trying setting pin through wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, you can pass --password and --developer-mode to ubuntu-touch-flash
<Cimi> nah, does not work on manta
<eridu> is this an appropriate place to discuss bugs in compiz/the graphics stack or would another channel be more appropriate?
<mterry> anpok_, no it wouldn't explain the lockscreen not accepting your password
<Cimi> Saviq, how do you push stuff without root access?
<Saviq> Cimi, what stuff?
<Cimi> Saviq, debs
<Saviq> sudo dpkg -i???
<Cimi> Saviq, push to the devicxe
<Cimi> device
<Saviq> adb push blah /home/phablet
<Cimi> Saviq, permission denied
<Saviq> Cimi, push to /home/phablet, you won't get permission denied
<Saviq> Cimi, has nothing to do with no root
<Cimi> now worked
<Cimi> it didn't
<Cimi> cimi@draco:~/Desktop$ adb push output /home/phablet/  cannot stat 'output/unity8-fake-env_8.00+14.10.20140903.1bzr1235pkg0utopic5776+autopilot0_armhf.deb': Permission denied
<Cimi> :/
<Cimi> I had to chmod 777 those files
<Saviq> Cimi, no you did not
<Saviq> Cimi, you had to chmod +r them, not 777
<Saviq> Cimi, but that error message was rather clear what it cannot read
<Cimi> Saviq, it worked for months
<Cimi> adb changed
<Cimi> and so those issues
<Saviq> Cimi, no, adb did not change
<Saviq> Cimi, it could not *read* those files
<Saviq> Cimi, from your host
<Saviq> Cimi, because you didn't have permissions to them
<Cimi> strange enough I never had this issue in the last year
<Cimi> unless we changed something in file-roller
<Cimi> or jenkins
<Cimi> that messes permissions
<Saviq> Cimi, I just unpacked a file from jenkins, permissions are 644
<Cimi> Saviq, on the scopes overview, are we sure there is no shader or something else running in the background?
<Cimi> Saviq, with my flickable branch, scrolling improves, but is still slow compared to the dash
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, seems like contentX is calculated, this probably makes the favorites slow
<Cimi> it's fast on desktop, slow on mako
<Cimi> you know why are we using custom calculations here? and not a listview?
<Cimi> (maybe because of the scale effect when revealing the overview, but this code doesn't look needed after that)
<Cimi> Saviq, carousel is using custom code too, flickable + repeater, but is much much faster
<Cimi> I can have a look tomorrow
<popey> 17:34:40 < Saviq> popey, if you restart unity8-dash, it should go back to normal, and that'd be the same bug actually
<popey> yup!
<popey> facundobatista: is there a free album (not single track) I can "buy" from 7digital for testing?
<Saviq> popey, so yeah, it's the network access manager bug, basically if you try and get anything through it when there is no connection (say your wifi was late to connect, or low signal), it will not get anything until it's recreated... it's a pretty nasty thing we need to identify and fix
<popey> ok
<facundobatista> popey, in all the tests I did I don't remember seeing a free album (but maybe it exists)
<popey> when we first launched the ubuntu one music store I recall there being one
<popey> dunno what it was tho
<Cimi> Saviq, is actually the default flickable velocity (2500) that is wrong
<Cimi> Saviq, even after the scaling feels not enough
<Saviq> seb128, re bug #1366938, you sure it's not the calculator (lowercase) from uitk autopilot?
<ubot5> bug 1366938 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Some icons are missing from the apps list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366938
<seb128> Saviq, it could be, I just noticed I've 2 calcs, didn't know why
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that's UITK
<seb128> Saviq, but know you mention it I installed autopilot packages today
<anpok_> mterry: i will try downgrading and updgrading again..
<mterry> anpok_, it's specifically an upgrade-only issue?
<anpok_> i think so
<anpok_> upgrading skips the wizard that sets up the user.. so..
<anpok_> the other thing.. right now it does not offer me the most current version 233.. it sticks with 230.
<mterry> oh huh
<mterry> anpok_, emulator?
<anpok_> manta
<mterry> I was on mako itself
<mterry> anpok_, oh I guess those aren't spun as often, or the numbers don't track with each other
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-09
<Deo> Hello, guys.
<Deo> I am in some need of some serious help.
<Deo> Anyone?
<Deo> I'm having issues installing google chrome on Ubuntu.
<Deo> ANYONE?!
<Deo> Hello?
<Deo> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<mzanetti> moin moin
<Saviq> eo
<mzanetti> are there still promoted images? the last update on my dogfooding device came in on the 29th of august
<seb128> mzanetti, what device/channel?
<mzanetti> mako, ubuntu-touch/utopic
<seb128> yeah, that's right
<seb128> the google doc says the most recent promotion on utopic is #203 and it's almost 3 weeks old
<mzanetti> yeah... that's why I asked if we gave up on those and only focus on the RTM branches for now
<mzanetti> basically if I should switch the dogfooding device over to the other channel
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, we just need to get our shit together and promote something ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you then resubmit this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/new-key-in-launcher-schema/+merge/232199
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, see my comment
<mzanetti> replied
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, we need defaults in the schema, even if we do an override
<Saviq> mzanetti, why wouldn't we have defaults for the desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, think unity8 desktop session
<mzanetti> Saviq: so what should I put in there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the same set we have in the override now
<Saviq> mzanetti, even more maybe, now that we can do clicks
<mzanetti> the override has clicks too
<Saviq> does it?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> doubt it
<Saviq> we didn't support click updates
<mzanetti> the defaults are not related to upgrades :)
<Saviq> ok maybe that got fixed in the mean time
<Saviq> meaning that we did not lose icons on upgrades any more
<Saviq> but we did have camera and gallery there before
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> and removed them because they got broken on updates
<mzanetti> ah... ok. didn't know we removed them
<Saviq> yeah, we only have non-clicks on launcher now
<Saviq> with your launcher rework, we're able to have clicks again, icons will get refreshed, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> ok we need to find out what we want on the launcher then, can you talk to Vesa?
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, *and*, even if we wanted override, do you have a branch that moves the override to the new key?
<Saviq> not that we need the override any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I keep on reading the "favorites" key if the "items" key is empty
<mzanetti> so yes, we could drop the override
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think that's necessary (to read favorites)
<mzanetti> Saviq: works fine as an upgrade path from unity7 to unity8 though
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, *if* you leave the items empty
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would be a reply to my "why don't we have any defaults" question
<mzanetti> ah, yes... if I put defaults in there it won't be empty
<mzanetti> hmm... good point.
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, application:///, not application://
<Saviq> mzanetti, I commented before
<Saviq> mzanetti, the problem there is that we can't use the favorites override to include appid:// entries can we
<Saviq> mzanetti, meaning we still can't have clicks there
<Saviq> meaning the upgrade path is a bit brokened :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, sure we can
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, except you'll get the new default set in your unity7 if you did not change anything
<Saviq> so you install the override and your unity7 launcher goes haywire
<mzanetti> unity7 will just drop them
<Saviq> yeah, but it won't have firefox or anything either
<mzanetti> yes, if you launch unity7 on a unity8 config it'll drop clicks. but keep the rest
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, what I mean is:
<Saviq> "the rest" is not useful in unity7
<mzanetti> why no?
<Saviq> because it's phone, contacts, messages, settings, webbrowser
<mzanetti> yeah well.
<mzanetti> on the desktop you won't have that override installed
<mzanetti> and I expect contacts to become useful on the desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and that means your launcher is useless in your unity8 desktop session ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH I don't think it's worth it
<mzanetti> Saviq: the whole uity8 desktop session is useless
<mzanetti> Saviq: we don't have an applicationmanager
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course we do
<mzanetti> in which case why would launching systemsettings be useless?
<mzanetti> I don't get the problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not talking unity8 on X11, but unity8 on Mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, the problem is the two launcher configs are not compatible
<mzanetti> that's why we created the new key
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, and my point is
<Saviq> mzanetti, that we should not transition them
<Saviq> mzanetti, not by way of the other key
<mzanetti> well... just tell me what to do then
<Saviq> mzanetti, just use items
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't read favorites, put the defaults for items in the schema, we can then drop the override
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can have a task that will do a single-time copy of favorites (if non-default) to items
<Saviq> mzanetti, but again, I don't think it's worth it at this point
<mzanetti> Saviq: what is the reason of the 3 slashes?
<mzanetti> unity7 used 2 slashes only
<Saviq> mzanetti, uppercase
<Saviq> mzanetti, QUrl lowercases the hostname part
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is actually correct
<Saviq> mzanetti, so apps with differently cased .desktop files didn't work
<mzanetti> hah... interesting
<mzanetti> seb128: could you remind me where I can find the phone overrides for the launcher dconf keys?
<seb128> mzanetti, I don't think we have phone overrides?
<mzanetti> we do... quite sure about that
<seb128> mzanetti, we have https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<seb128> but those are schemas/defaults
<seb128> mzanetti, ubuntu-touch-settings: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/10_ubuntu-touch-settings.gschema.override
<seb128> mzanetti, so right, in ubuntu-settings
<mzanetti> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> mzanetti, yw!
<mzanetti> :)
<Cimi> Saviq, are we merging the big silo soon?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's blocked in proposed, currently trying to resolve this, but yes, it's almost there
<Cimi> Saviq, I would like to test flickable right speed on top of it
<Cimi> Saviq, I did some extra testing last night, and discovered few things
<mzanetti> seb128: seems I can't push to ubuntu-settings. would you mind dropping the launcher overrides in there for me?
<seb128> mzanetti, can't you mp your change?
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe if I push to some +junk branch first
 * mzanetti tries
<seb128> oh
<mzanetti> hmm.. no
<seb128> mzanetti, don't bother, I though it had a proper vcs
<mzanetti> the "Propose for merging is missing"
<mzanetti> the "Propose for merging" is missing
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it's hosted on a +junk vcs
<Cimi> Saviq, like the initial flick velocity is probably calculated wrong inside qt
<seb128> mzanetti, what's the rational to drop the launcher config?
<Saviq> Cimi, lp:~ps-jenkins/unity8/ubuntu-utopic-proposed
<Cimi> Saviq, in any case I think the "1500" and "2500" (for deceleration and velocity) are not good default values ANYWAY, even scaled
<mzanetti> seb128: the dconf + accounts service mix gave us a headache all the time, so we reworked that code bit. Now only using dconf, we added a new key for unity8 called "items"  instead of "favorites"
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what's in proposed now
<mzanetti> seb128: where we'll add the defaults just in there instead of an override
<Cimi> Saviq, dziekuje
<seb128> mzanetti, did that land in utopic yet?
<Cimi> Saviq, so I think I will use a higher default value for now, and scale it
<mzanetti> seb128: nope. I would put your branch into the same silo with the others
<Cimi> Saviq, also inside ScopeOverviewFavourite
<seb128> mzanetti, that's not going to be a branch but a source upload, but those changes don't need to be synced do they?
<Cimi> Saviq, why are we not using a Row but we're calculating each x of the repeater?
<seb128> mzanetti, you can land your change and then I can do an upload to drop the override later
<Cimi> tried with Row, works fine
<mzanetti> seb128: no, they don't really need to. we just need to make sure my changes are first
<seb128> right
<mzanetti> seb128: ok. I'll ping you again about it when my stuff has landed
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, most probably because of transitions
<Saviq> Cimi, but you'd have to talk to Albert
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, tags
<Cimi> 0.1.16 loves u
<Saviq> Cimi, I can't do anything until it gets into trunk
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> Saviq, oh, you mentioned tags yesterday, just remembering that ... what's the issue with those?
<Saviq> seb128, I pulled settings, there's like a hundred of ? tags
<seb128> Saviq, could be, I don't usually look at those so I probably just never noticed
<Saviq> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8298371/
<seb128> Saviq, does it create any practical issue?
<seb128> do you know where they are coming from?
<Saviq> seb128, they look citrain-y, but must've come from some other project
<Saviq> seb128, some bad merge or so
<seb128> k
<Saviq> seb128, maybe the ubuntu branch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: FYI. had a chat with Vesa. He thinks its not good to have gmail, facebook etc in there anyways and we should keep the current list of defaults.
<Saviq> mzanetti, well... what about gallery, camera?
<Saviq> they were there before
<Saviq> sure we shouldn't have gmail or facebook
<dednick> Saviq: howdy. remember talking about the lag opening the indicator panel?
<Saviq> dednick, hey, welcome back, hit me
<dednick> Saviq: thanks :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, if they're good with the current default set, fine by me
<dednick> Saviq: it's because the models for the menus are synchornous.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah just read your reply
<dednick> Saviq: but making them async creates the problem where we open the menus and nothing is there
<dednick> for a second or so..
<dednick> Saviq: right.
<Saviq> dednick, sooo... why does it takes so long to sync? unitymenumodel slow? it's not like there's a huge amount of data
<dednick> Saviq: i was wondering if it would create "that" much effect not disconnecting from the models
<dednick> Saviq: no, it's actually not the models. the models run all the time
<Saviq> dednick, ah so just the delegates?
<dednick> Saviq: it's actually the listviews adding the delegates
<Saviq> dednick, ouch, sounds excessive indeed
<Saviq> dednick, but well, should be easy to check what's the impact memory-wise
<Saviq> dednick, we sure need to set them invisible, but we might be able to keep them around inded
<Saviq> +e
<dednick> Saviq: ya, we can probably just set the entire panel menu to invisible
<mzanetti> Saviq: camera and gallery are there
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8298483/
<Cimi> Saviq, can you pls repeat how to sbuild armhf? I tried sbuild -d utopic-amd64-armhf-shm but it build amd64 debs
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1353855
<ubot5> bug 1353855 in Mir "Explicit g++ 4.9 dependency breaks cross-building" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353855
<Saviq> Cimi, and sbuild --help
<Saviq> Cimi, -d is *distribution*
<Cimi> Saviq, yes saw that
<Cimi> using -c
<Saviq> Cimi, you want -c for *chroot*, and you need to pass --host=armhf, otherwise it'll build amd64
<Saviq> Cimi, how's it supposed to know what arch to build otherwise
<Cimi> ah damn
<Cimi> so what is the command?
<Saviq> -c utopic-amd64-armhf-shm --host=armhf
<Cimi> Saviq, wonderful, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, but you need to drop the 4.9 dependency, otherwise it'll fail to install build deps
<Cimi> Saviq, where do I drop it? unity8?
<Saviq> Cimi, in whatever you're building
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, just read, please
<Cimi> Saviq, it doesn't explain which pkg I have to replace, so I just change -4.9 to 4.9 or just g++ ?
<Saviq> Cimi, drop it altogether
<Cimi> dednick, we don't want async then
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing/+merge/228700
<Cimi> dednick, all indicators are async, not only message
<dednick> Cimi: it's too laggy when opening if we dont
<Cimi> dednick, well, we need to figure out a solution
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, i'm trying to now.
<Saviq> Trevinho, do you know about a bug that apps scope doesn't notice newly installed apps?
<Cimi> Saviq, did the proposed branch have albert branch to cache more stuff?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, see silo
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ok so, the reason why the horizontal swipe is slower than the vertical one, is just that our finger moves quickly in a shorter space than the vertical swipe
<Cimi> maybe not entirely though, carousel is still so fast
<Cimi> actually carousel speed is tweaked further if I remember
<Saviq> it is
<facundobatista> Holas
<dednick> Saviq: so, the indicators when not loaded with messages or transfers takes up about 1-2MB. with a 3 completed transfers and 10 messages it was about an additional 5MB
<Saviq> dednick, right, so as long as we use ListViews there, we should be fine
<Saviq> so as not to create 100 messages in case someone has that many
<Saviq> dednick, sure it'd be better if we could create the delegates dynamically, but it'd have to be much faster
<Saviq> dednick_, what did you see last?
<dednick_> Saviq: <Saviq> so as not to create 100 messages in case someone has that many
<Saviq> <Saviq> dednick, sure it'd be better if we could create the delegates dynamically, but it'd have to be much faster
<Saviq> for now I think we're fine with not unloading them
<dednick_> Saviq: ya. perhaps the limitation should be on the backend
<Saviq> dednick_, backend doesn't know much about the UI though
<dednick_> Saviq: in fact there may already be one.
<Saviq> we're going that direction in the dash as well (keeping more in mem)
<dednick_> Saviq: meh. hard to limit on frontend since they're all the same.
<dednick_> i mean indicators are all the same, so hard to say max of x menu items
<dednick_> Saviq: but then this is all going to be changing again anyway right... :)
<Saviq> dednick_, exactly, and different delegates, different sizes etc.
<dednick_> :(!!
<Saviq> dednick_, what I meant is that a ListView with cacheBuffer: 2*height or something should allow us to keep memory usage low while improving the UX a lot
<dednick_> Saviq: backend limits age, so it should limit number as well
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, but we can't rely on that, we need to make sure in UI that stuff works still
<dednick_> Saviq: right
<Saviq> dednick_, so let's go for that
<dednick_> Saviq: yeah, i was looking at that cachebuffer thing.
<Saviq> dednick_, items in cachebuffer have the important property of being created asynchronously
<Saviq> dednick_, so if you're not scrolling too fast, things should be smooth
<Saviq> dednick_, you might even change the cacheBuffer on indicator open
<Saviq> dednick_, so that we don't hold them in mem all the time, but create them async on indicator open, so that we have a buffer out of view
<Saviq> dednick_, one important thing though - the ListView is anchored to the bottom isn't it? kinda means stuff is destroyed as you close and recreated on open anyway
<Saviq> because as you drag the panel down, its height grows
<Saviq> but maybe that's fine, as long as we have some cacheBuffer and the experience is good
<dednick_> Saviq: ok, well i'll give it a go
<Trevinho> Saviq: mh, not that I recall... It used to work. Maybe sometimes it take some time...
<Saviq> Trevinho, I installed chrome when I pung you, still not there
<Trevinho> Saviq: mh, ok killing the scope fixed it?
<Saviq> Trevinho, yes
<Saviq> /food
<Trevinho> mh, wondering if some caching caused that... I'll check that, mh3 would have been more helpful here :/, but I'll look
<Saviq> pete-woods, if you want, I got a script for syncing bug statuses between project and ubuntu package
<Saviq> and creating a Ubuntu task where applicable
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks. I just disabled bug reports on the upstream project like was mentioned in that bug :)
<pete-woods> apparently that's our policy now
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, but you still have bugs that are only against libusermetrics
<pete-woods> oh, I thought I moved them
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah well, maybe you have enough bugs that you did it manually is all :D
<pete-woods> there were only about 10 bugs
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, so yeah, you're good
<pete-woods> (no-one knows the project exists, ssssh ;) )
 * Saviq still was unable to un-affect all the unity8 bugs, apparently not possible via the API :|
<pete-woods> that's a shame
<pete-woods> I'd kinda expect LP to have a bulk-edit feature in the UI
<pete-woods> like other tools I've used in the past
<Saviq> they do, the API ;P
<Cimi> dandrader, try time make -B -j15 and time make -B -j8, the latter is faster to me
<dednick_> Saviq: it's pretty jerky with the cacheBuffer lowered
<dandrader> Cimi, "real" and "user" are faster but "sys" is slower. Whatever that means. But yeah, seems to be a bit faster
<dandrader> Cimi, got another small one, if you have some spare minutes: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/buildWithoutWarnings/+merge/233736
<Cimi> dandrader, I have spare time
<Cimi> currently just testing flickable speeds
<Cimi> "just"
<Cimi> is experimenting
<Saviq> dednick_, in what case?
<dednick_> Saviq: scolling messages. esspecially if you drag over bounds. it gets a bit screwed up. i think the item heights are changing.
<Saviq> dednick_, that's weird
<dednick_> Saviq: not really when you think about it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299420/
<dednick_> i meant that the items height's were changing on purpose.
<Saviq> dednick_, just make the Loader height: 40
<dednick_> Saviq: Component.onCompleted: height = 60
<dednick_> Saviq: need the loader height to follow the item height
<Saviq> dednick_, right
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, ListView and changing heights isn't too great indeed
<dednick_> Saviq: ya. the height should probably expand up if the item is above :/
<dednick_> bit of a pain
<dednick_> Saviq: even weirder that it doesn't happen if you use boundsBehavior: Flickable.StopAtBounds
<Saviq> dednick_, not really
<Saviq> dednick_, well, when you overshoot
<dednick_> Saviq: i guess when you flick over it's removing more items then readding when it comes back into view
<Saviq> dednick_, things get recreated
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, that's really a bug in ListView, it should never take overshooting into account
<Saviq> because that's just wasting CPU
<Saviq> and some other things
<dednick_> Saviq: i raised a bug with qt about that issue. I think i'll just turn off the flickable overshoot until that gets fixed and mark it as fixme ?
<Saviq> dednick_, if that's the only problem, yeah
<dednick_> Saviq: meh. it's still a bit jerky just scrolling around
<Saviq> dednick_, well, but it's rarely going to be the case anyway, when people have dozens of messages?
<Saviq> or transfers?
<dednick_> Saviq: ya
<Cimi> sometimes restarting unity8 I have this error terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<mir::AbnormalExit> >'  what():  Exiting Mir! Reason: Nested Mir and Host Mir cannot use the same socket file to accept connections!
<Saviq> Cimi, environment got screwed
<Saviq> Cimi, it's trying to connect to and listen on the same socket
<Cimi> Saviq, yes indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, I was having the same issue when the wizard had issues with the upstart job
<Cimi> Saviq, but all I am doing is restart unity8 as phablet
<Cimi> and not the first time happens
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we need to look at our upstart job, something wonky must be happening on restart
<Cimi> btw I replaced the flickable with both repeater and listview insode scope favorites, still performance is not comparable to cardHorizontalList
<Cimi> I don't know what exactly is happening here, but is not right
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti found a reliable way to reproduce the mouse input issue (in the dash, not in shell)
<Saviq> dandrader, I imagine your qtmir fix fixed it for the shell, but then the apps can still get into that state can they not?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hi. yeah, the one I told you last week. I also wrote it to the bug report now
<Saviq> dandrader, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1295623/comments/20
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress]
<dandrader> Saviq, likely. racarr is also working on the mir side of the problem
<dandrader> if I'm not mistaken, he found out that android-input, or the evedev input device, was ending touches in a weird way. At least on krillin
<Saviq> dednick_, so... on another topic, we have bug #1365530 again
<ubot5> bug 1365530 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Time in indicator out of sync on resume from suspend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365530
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, prolly related to the buttons
<dednick_> Saviq: happy days
<dednick_> Saviq: or is that where it doesnt update for a little bit?
<Saviq> dednick_, no, it will be many minutes behind until the next update comes
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, I think another symptom is that the blue LED lights up only after you turn the screen on (I expect the LED thingy in unity8 doesn't get the icon update)
<dednick_> meh
<dednick_> stupid model cache
<greyback_> mterry: hey, would you know of a nice way for me to bring up a device replacing USC with a custom mir server? Is usc hardcoded into lightdm?
<Saviq> greyback_, there's a usc-wrapper for our session
<Saviq> greyback_, check out dpkg -L ubuntu-touch-session
<greyback_> Saviq: ah there it is. Thanks!
<mterry> greyback_, you can change the command lightdm uses, hold on
<mterry> greyback_, look at how /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/52-ubuntu-touch.conf does it
<greyback_> /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-wrapper <- that's it I guess
<mterry> greyback_, sure you can edit that directly
<Cimi> Saviq, are we moving towards just bugs in the package?
<greyback_> yep that file calls the wrapper
<mterry> greyback_, didn't know how hacky you wanted  :)
<Saviq> Cimi, we're not moving, we're there
<greyback_> mterry: just for my testing, nothing more. thanks :)
<Cimi> Saviq, just seeing you removing unity8 from bugs
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, project bugs were turned off last week already, I just didn't know how to batch-remove the tasks
<Cimi> so there seems to be two different issues for our weird flicking
<Cimi> 1st there is input lag between the touch event and the activity on screen
<Cimi> this is probably mir related
<Cimi> 2nd qt flick detection seems to be bugged, swipes are not consistent, sometimes goes fast sometimes everything stops or moves slowly
<Cimi> this could be both a problem in qt and/or mir not sending all touch events (or delaying them)
<Cimi> greyback_, dandrader Saviq ^
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a branch for the input lag
<Saviq> Cimi,
<Cimi> great, I can try that to see what changes for issue 2
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mir/butter/+merge/230767
<Saviq> Cimi, it should be in a ppa I think
<Cimi> Saviq, mir devel?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<Saviq> it's missing qtmir though, and has unity-mir which could be dropped
<Saviq> camako, is ↑↑ the PPA for Mir devel?
<camako> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, I am pretty sure  problem 2 has still some origins inside qt as well, because while I don't have 1st in desktop under X, I have sometimes a weird flick on desktop too
<Saviq> Cimi, not impossible
<Cimi> Saviq, and explains the recent patches we saw regarding my qt bug
<Saviq> camako, you can probably drop qtmir from there, but you should add qtmir/devel-mir-next there probably
<Saviq> Cimi, the patches only dealt with the initial threshold AFAICT
<camako> Saviq, yea we haven't fixed it after the unity-mir qtmir switch
<Saviq> eerm I meant drop unity-mir
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed, with small/fast swipes the visual flick seems badly calculated
<Cimi> Saviq, if you do a long swipe, the flick appears natural
<Cimi> Saviq, if you start swiping like crazy, and fast, the flick gets stupid
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but I don't think the patches would help, they're just about about the initial threshold before a flick even happens
<Cimi> Saviq, on android I can flick like crazy and it does not mess up the current flick
<Cimi> Saviq, here it feels like some detections are wrong
<Cimi> dednick_, on your indicators polishing, is it possible to keep the models always updated, and just hide the UI with loaders?
<Cimi> dednick_, what is the reason for the delay?
<dednick_> Cimi: yes, well that's the way we decided earlier
<dednick_> Cimi: because they take memory
<Cimi> dednick_, but seeing the indicator message green, opening the menu and finding it empty is even worse
<anpok> hm i thought butter already landed?
<Cimi> dednick_, maybe we can add some condition to the loading, loading when there is new content?
<Cimi> dednick_, also, what take up memory, the indicators model or the UI?
<camako> anpok, it did... in 0.7.0
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑ ok so nothing new in Mir devel, the input delay should be better with Mir 0.7.0 already
<Saviq> Cimi, but it's a hw issue to some extent
<Cimi> Saviq, I know, but not that bad
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd be surprised ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, some time ago we installed a multi-touch painting app on manta just to check what to expect, it was really bad
<Saviq> on android, that is
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/+junk/multitouchtest
<Cimi> hah
<greyback_> Saviq: am sure you're busy, but did you ever get change to take a peek at lp:~gerboland/unity8/dbus-async just to see if you approve of where I put the shared library?
<Cimi> old stuff
<Saviq> greyback_, I even replied :)
<greyback_> Saviq: I lost the reply then
<greyback_> mind repeating?
<Saviq> [16:23:20] <Saviq> greyback__, looking good, not much to comment
<greyback_> Saviq: cool, thanks
<MacSlow> Just curious... why do upstart-log-files use CR+LF (0x0D0A) instead of just LF (0x0A)?
<Cimi> Saviq, ouch, there is something even weirder here
<Cimi> Saviq, go in dash app
<Cimi> Saviq, touch right next to a label, vertically aligned
<Cimi> Saviq, now scroll up and see how the view disconnects from the finger of around 4-6 gu
<Saviq> MacSlow, you sure that's the case?
<Saviq> MacSlow, adb adds \r IIUC
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean
<Saviq> Cimi, ah now I get it
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean that we don't end up in the same place that we started
<dednick_> Cimi: the UI takes the memory (mostly)
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... if it's adb's fault I don't mind... just odd to see ^M in all *.log when viewing the on the device...
<Cimi> Saviq, exactly
<Cimi> Saviq, also happens on my android
<dednick_> Cimi: we've already decided to keep them loaded all the time
<Cimi> Saviq, forget about it
<Saviq> Cimi, that's probably some filtering done in hw
<dednick_> Cimi: we're just going to limit the number of delegates loaded
<Saviq> MacSlow, what are you viewing with? I don't see that
<Saviq> MacSlow, which .log file, too?
<MacSlow> Saviq, vi
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah indeed
<Saviq> MacSlow, you might wanna ask jodh or just file a bug with upstart
<MacSlow> Saviq, all... but let me be sure... just checking with using ssh to  connect to the device...
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/939316
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 939316 in upstart "console log files are CRLF terminated" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Saviq> MacSlow, no no, I meant output from adb shell has \r, not if you go to the console
 * MacSlow wonders what's wrong with his ISP today (again)
<MacSlow> Saviq, seeing "^M" reminds me of ugly format-conversion bugs from waaaay back... no deal-breaker, just a sight that brings back bad memories :)
<MacSlow> greyback_, what debug- or logging-means can I use on the phone (at runtime) to see things like resource/surface allocation and destruction?
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding LP: #1366752 I can't point out a flaw in the notification-system directly... thus I'll try to dig deeper now. Also don't see any dbus-timeouts or media-hub crashes here.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366752 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Phone freezes for a moment when message notification appears" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366752
<Saviq> MacSlow, is the Loader asynchronous in NotificationList?
<Saviq> MacSlow, NotificationMenuItemFactory should probably just have asynchronous: true is all
<greyback_> MacSlow: currently all debug output is enabled in qtmir, so you see messages on events like surface creation & destruction in the unity8.log
<MacSlow> Saviq, if that's not the default (if not present) then it's missing
<Saviq> MacSlow, it is not
<MacSlow> greyback_, ok thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I can add that (and will test again) but then the Loader (from NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml) is not used for notifications in question (sms -> interactive notifictaions != snap-decisions)
<MacSlow> Saviq, and the MenuItemFactory's Loader is only used for those
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, yeah, you might need to wrap the Notification in a Loader then to make it async
<MacSlow> Saviq, what?! :/
<Saviq> MacSlow, delegates within ListView bounds are created sync
<Saviq> MacSlow, as the notifications are always in bounds, they will always be created sync
<Saviq> MacSlow, granted, I'm starting to get worried though how heavy it seems to be to create the simplest of QML components...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I will see if wrapping the whole Notification in a Loader eliminates the slight stutter
<MacSlow> :q!
<MacSlow> doh!
<dandrader> Cimi, thanks for the review
<Cimi> dandrader, forgot to top approve
<Cimi> oh no
<Cimi> is there
<dandrader> yep
<AlbertA2> kgunn: then sudo tail -f /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log
<kgunn> gotta run an errand, back ~30 min
<Saviq> om26er, you love the code or the result (of the branch)? ;)
<om26er> Saviq, the result, its smooth ;-)
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, it seems in the end recreating stuff is just too heavy when scrolling
<Saviq> which we should look into in any case
<Saviq> but decided that if you're looking at a scope, we want to commit the memory for a better experience anywa
<Saviq> y
<om26er> Saviq, so does it unload when we switch to a different scope ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes, and when you go to a different app
<Saviq> om26er, we also wait for an item to come on screen before loading images when on reduced bandwidth to save on data
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-10
<Saviq> Cimi, so, trunk never got the 0.1.16 tag, it must be local for you
<Saviq> Cimi, actually you got it from Daniel, almost all of his branches have them
<Cimi> Saviq, I only merged jenkins thing
<Saviq> Cimi, you had it before then
<Saviq> Cimi, because trunk never got them
<Saviq> hmm I wonder, maybe the ps-jenkins branch has them, but it's not actually pushed to trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the jenkins branch has them, but it's actually never pushed to trunk, a local copy is
 * Saviq expected more of an iWatch...
<pete-woods> Saviq: hi. which packages do I need to install to make your script run?
<pete-woods> "No handlers could be found for logger "bzr""
<pete-woods> oh, I don't get that error if I just give it a path
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, just give it a path and you're good
<Saviq> pete-woods, you need to do this on all local checkouts and remote branches
<pete-woods> Saviq: yes
<pete-woods> just need to crack pawel's password (https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/fix-scope-tool/+merge/233345)
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah you do ;0
<Saviq> pete-woods, he's on holidays is he?
<pete-woods> Saviq: yep
<pete-woods> I guess I'll have to re-propose that MR
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, or just leave it be and I'll take care of it when it lands
<pete-woods> Saviq: do you basically have to run that script on trunk again?
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah
<pete-woods> to stop the evil tag proloferation
<pete-woods> proliferation
<Saviq> pete-woods, before anyone pulls them already ;)
<pete-woods> typical that the branch I *do* have access to doesn't have the evil tags
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, that's because *I* have access to it as well, and cleared them already :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: ahh. this is why I usually use unity-api-team for stuff I don't own (so other people can fix my mess if I get hit by a bus)
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, resubmitting is not that big of a deal, but agreed it's a chore
<pete-woods> will do the resubmit, I can understand your pain
<pete-woods> I've had to do it before with some git tags
<Saviq> pete-woods, TBH I'd say branches within a project should be writable by peers on the driver/maintainer team or so
<pete-woods> ended up blocking people's permissions to push tags
<Saviq> pete-woods, at least git tags have history...
<pete-woods> indeed!
 * Saviq wonders if the iWatch uses electric shock for its haptic feedback...
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh, what more did you expect from it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, less kitsch
<Saviq> mzanetti, same from the new iPhone really
<Saviq> mzanetti, they totally go away from the design principles they had with Steve
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> I was surprised it comes with lots of different wrist bands
<mzanetti> would have expected there to be exactly 1 design
<anpok_> but you can see the moon phase and the planetary positions.. and you can play coldplay songs.. I think that compensates for everything
<Saviq> pete-woods, thanks
<Saviq> anpok_, indeed
<mzanetti> does it actually have a speaker? or is it intended to be used with Bluetooth headphones?
<seb128> Saviq, urg?
<seb128> Saviq, how is settings responsible for unity wrapping labels too early?!
<Saviq> seb128, settings *components*
<Saviq> seb128, did I assign wrong?
<seb128> Saviq, you assigned to ubuntu-system-settings
<Saviq> seb128, of course, sorry
<seb128> Saviq, k, makes more sense now
<seb128> Saviq, thanks ;-)
<seb128> btw are those teams reading ubuntu bugs?
<seb128> I never know if I should pick the upstream project or package
<Saviq> seb128, convention seems to lean towards package
<seb128> great
<larsu> seb128, Saviq: I think mpt filed a couple of bugs recently saying to only use one of the two
<Saviq> larsu, yup, package
<larsu> I forget which one, but he had a good reason :)
<larsu> Saviq: cool, thanks
<Saviq> bug #1364477
<ubot5> bug 1364477 in Unity 8 "Unity 8 has two unsynced bug lists" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364477
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for closing the upstream component :-)
<Saviq> seb128, did that last week already, not sure how you've still been able to reassign to the project ;)
<seb128> Saviq, I didn't, I know you read bugs on unity8 (ubuntu)
<seb128> Saviq, but sometime I've a doubt it's true for other components
<Saviq> seb128, I've seen one or two that were moved to the project after I've disabled it already
<Saviq> not that it matters
<seb128> weird
<dednick> mzanetti: hey. do you know if the ListView currentIndex/currentItem is supposed to survive inserts into the model? (ie increment if inserted before)
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... good question. no. can't answer that from the top of my head
<mpt> Saviq, seb128: That’s bug 333215, which I reported five and a half years ago :-)
<ubot5> bug 333215 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad permits tasks to be added to projects that 'do not use launchpad for bug tracking'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333215
<mzanetti> anyone got a hint how to enable adb on the phone without having to use a lock?
<anpok_> downgrade?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, why do you want it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: because its annoying to enter a pin every time
<anpok_> mzanetti: maybe disable the display lock on timeout
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, display on, or have a snipped calling UnityGreeter.HideGreeter
<Saviq> *snippet
<mzanetti> this is a device that won't leave my flat. its only here for development. shouldn't be required to have it locked imo
<anpok_> mzanetti: but we should be dog fooding the customer configurations as we are developing the customer configuration
<anpok_> i think it would be unrelated if we would be developing other stuff on the device..
<mzanetti> anpok_: I dogfood customer configuration all the time. have a separate device for that
<anpok_> s/unrelated/different
<mzanetti> anpok_: but having to enter the pin on the developer device like 50 times a day is just a waste of time
<anpok_> i agree, just saying that we shouldnt use completely different setups than our users
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have no other mechanism for protecting adb
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't want it protected at all :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll need to talk to our security team ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: what would be the correct component to file a bug for this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, try lxc-android-config
<mzanetti> ok
<facundobatista> Holas
<dandrader> dednick, remember those weird errors we were getting intermittently  when running qmltests? https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-39421
<dandrader> dednick, the "Unable to assign bool to [unknown property type]" thing
<dednick> dandrader: yup
<dednick> dandrader: cool.
<dandrader> dednick, jenkins is also getting this error, making tests unstable :(
<dandrader> dednick, our qtdeclarative doesn't have this fix. will check it adding it fixes that for us as well
<dednick> dandrader: should be fixed in 5.3.1
<dednick> we've got 5.3.0
<dednick> dandrader: but there's an edgers ppa with 5.3.1 in
<dednick> dandrader: ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<dednick> hm. i just flashed my n4 and no more adb :/
<dandrader> dednick, new security measures are in place now
<dandrader> dednick, you have to enable developer mode in the settings app
<dandrader> dednick, and to enable developer mode you also have to set a password over there
<MacSlow> Saviq, this needs another look (final approval) before you're travel... -> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1335787/+merge/227334
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<dednick> dandrader: ah. thanks
<dandrader> Mirv, what's the ETA for us getting qt 5.3.1?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ugh, I had an unsaved comment on this for a few weeks now
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh*... taking a look now
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's rather small
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! music preview in the dash is not working for me. I press the play button, the progress bar heads 1/3 of its area. No sound, nothing.
<MacSlow> Saviq, change is up in a moment...
<dandrader> dednick, yes, it does fix the test instability
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, can you perhaps review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/fix-some-lifecycle-bugs/+merge/234087
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you rebased agains latest qtmir trunk?
<mzanetti> dandrader: QA keeps on asking when it'll be fixed so I'm afraid priority is quite high on it
<mzanetti> hmm... probably not
<mzanetti> dandrader: now I have
<Mirv> dandrader: the original idea was "when the rush is over", and until that only cherry-picking fixes like we've done so far. but that needs a little readjustment if the rush is never over.. Qt 5.3.2 will be released next week, I'll start preparing that after that, but not sure when it's feasible to lock all the related components.
<Mirv> dandrader: I've mentioned https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting - 5.3.1 is available for testing (when the PPA is intact), so people have been able to verify if their problem would be fixed in 5.3.1 - so far no issues have been reported fixed in there, but 5.3.2 will represent a significant amount of fixes that could help people anyway. there's always risk of regressions though too.
<dandrader> Mirv, thanks for the update. Sent you an e-mail about our problem
<mzanetti> paulliu: hey, sorry...
<mzanetti> paulliu: what's the "non-interactive" branch though?
<dandrader> I was wondering the same :)
<paulliu> Just, a template to indicate the scope not interact with the users.
<paulliu> So I disable the mouse events, and the touch down effects.
<mzanetti> ah. i c
<paulliu> mzanetti: But hard to have some simple unit tests for that by just add mock-up data. A lot of unit tests breaks.
<paulliu> mzanetti: I'll try to modify the template and test it and recovery it back.
<mzanetti> oh really...
<mzanetti> hmm
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... using tag-names now for https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1335787/+merge/227334
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd have just put the "string" column in the tags, but that's fine, too
<MacSlow> Saviq, I wanted it to be a bit more "descriptive" :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, reads nicely I think... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8310137/
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah kk
<Saviq> MacSlow, ACK
<MacSlow> Saviq, cool thanks
<Cimi> MacSlow, did you have time to test the shadow around the notifications'
<Cimi> ?
<MacSlow> Cimi, no... more urgent issues came up in between
<MacSlow> Cimi, among them redesigns
<dandrader> dednick, need your review here https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/post-prompts-in-prompts-tweaks/+merge/233377
<dednick> dandrader: did you test if that test failed when you reverted the fix i did for it?
<dandrader> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, you still have [u'7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1', u'0.1.16'] on most of your branches
<Saviq> dandrader, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8310947/
<josharenson> greyback_ ?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-11
<ashadiqi> can i chat now?
<anpok> what is the cross-compilation safe way of querying QT_INSTALL_QML path within cmake?
<anpok> i have seen scripts calling qmake -query QT_INSTALL_QML? But that seems to fail in sbuild
<anpok> oh ok Saviq already reported that
<anpok> boneheads /o\
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, the "safe" way is ${CMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR}/qt5/qml
<Saviq> AlbertA, could you please confirm in bug #1364453 what needs to happen
<ubot5`> bug 1364453 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Brightness setting does not persist across reboots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364453
<anpok> Saviq: thx works
<facundobatista> Buenas
<dandrader> dednick, I wonder how come this wasn't crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/8318782/   As was doing some qtmir changes this test was crashing and I did this change to fix it.
<greyback>    Actual   (): USD0.99
<greyback>    Expected (): 0.99USD
<greyback> what do I set to fix that test?
<Saviq> greyback, LC_ALL=C
<greyback> Saviq: I guessed that, thanks
<greyback> just wanted confirmation while I waited :)
<dednick> dandrader: erm.
<dednick> dandrader: i guess the memory was still valid
<dednick> dandrader: were you doing test in a debug build maybe?
<dandrader> dednick, yeah. maybe debug builds clear out freed memory right away
<dandrader> but release ones don't just bother (aka optimization)
<dandrader> *just don't
<dednick> dandrader: ya. probably
<kgunn> popey: hey, so these are both yours...kinda feels like a dup...wonder if there's a slight nuance diff i'm missing (before i dup)
<kgunn> bug 1355422
<ubot5> bug 1355422 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[notifications] Can't dismiss notification bubbles" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355422
<kgunn> bug 1334855
<ubot5> bug 1334855 in Ubuntu UX "[design] Can't use toolbar while notifications on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334855
<popey> yeah, they're same
<popey> i expect i forgot i filed one
<popey> yeah, 2 months between them, i certainly forgot ☻
<popey> feel free to dupe them.
<Saviq> karni, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1368243/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368243 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Scope consistently causes scope runner crash" [Undecided,New]
<karni> Saviq: yes
<karni> Saviq: I'm supposed to run this on the device, or can I adb pull the log and run it on it?
<karni> on my PC
<Saviq> karni, device
<Saviq> karni, although at this point (I assume it's uploaded to errors.u.c it already has all the data)
<karni> there's no .uploaded file yet
<Saviq> karni, enough if there's an .upload one
<Saviq> karni, in general if you have a .crash file, use apport-cli to file it to LP
<karni> not either
<Saviq> karni, then yeah, on device
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, 'cause the .crash doesn't have info from the device yet
<karni> Saviq: Can I force the upload of the crash files? I'm reading apport-cli and apport-collect manual, and I've got other important work to do as well :(
<karni> I don't know what's the package name of scope runner
<karni> and apport-collect won't just take the crash file
<Saviq> karni, just apport-cli /path/to/crash
<Saviq> karni, let me know the bug number and I'll dupe as needed (you'll have to subscribe me 'cause bug will be private initially)
<karni> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1368243/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368243 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Scope consistently causes scope runner crash" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> karni, you can remove the "Reason" line from the .crash file
<Saviq> karni, you should be able to upload then
<karni> Saviq: the crash file does not contain a "Reason" word
<Saviq> karni, looks like the crash collection didn't work then
<Saviq> karni, steps to repro would be great (or removing the .crash and getting it to crash again, hoping the core will be good)
<karni> Saviq: repro is very simple. fresh flash (as of today), and open Photos scope
<karni> I'll include that in the report
<Saviq> karni, k
<seb128> you guys know qml right? do you see anything wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8319172/
<seb128> taht's driving me crazy
<seb128> why isn't a text entry widget in a mainview with nothing else getting the keyboard focus by default, even with "focus: true" set
<Saviq> seb128, because you don't have a FocusScope with focus: true
<seb128> Saviq, I though the scope was useful when you had groups of widgets
<Saviq> seb128, you need at least one, but in any case I'd recommend Component.onCompleted: forceActiveFocus()
<seb128> Saviq, thanks, I guess that works, but it still seems qml is being overly complex there
<seb128> those sort of things should just work :/
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but setting focus: true without a FocusScope doesn't do much
<seb128> Saviq, the concept of focusscope is not easy to grasp, at least to me
<seb128> on a normal column layout, there should be one scope and whatever widget has focus: true should get the focus
<Saviq> seb128, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-input-focus.html
<seb128> without needing of magic
<seb128> Saviq, I read that in the past, I guess I need to read it again
<seb128> that's the sort of things that seem to just work in other toolkit, I wonder why it doesn't in qt :/
<Saviq> seb128, within a FocusScope there's a chain/hierarchy of items, only one on each hierarchy level can have focus: true
<Saviq> seb128, that's basically a "cache" of focus
<Saviq> seb128, meaning that when the FocusScope gets focus, the last child to have focus: true gains activeFocus
<seb128> Saviq, well, in my example there is nothing else that could get focus
<Saviq> seb128, this way you can move focus between FocusScopes while maintaining the focus chain within them
<seb128> well I can change the pastbin to MainView { TextInput { }}
<Saviq> seb128, but only FocusScope handles these
 * Saviq has no idea how MainView deals with that
<seb128> Saviq, I appreciate it allows for complex scenarios to work
<seb128> but it makes simple cases not work
<seb128> like one widget on a page
<seb128> and focus: true does nothing
<seb128> I'm sure I'm not the only appdev to struggle with that ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for the help/explanations!
<seb128> Saviq, also on the same example, clicking on the button unfocus the entry, is that normal or a bug?
<seb128> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-button.html states
<seb128> "This property specifies whether the button should gain active focus when pressed.
<seb128> The default value is false.
<seb128> "
<Saviq> seb128, you most probably need to set focus: true on the MainView, too
<seb128> setting that property to false works
<seb128> so I guess the "default value is false" has an iossue
<seb128> Saviq, oh, that works indeed ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, wonder if MainView is a FocusScope actually
<dednick> Cimi: hey. can you look over the changes i've made to https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing/+merge/229083 since you approved?
<Cimi> dednick, why are you not in the hangout? :)
<dednick> Cimi: i am!
<dednick> seb128: with the datetime sync issue in u8 indicators, how long does it take to resync once the screen is back on?
<Saviq> dednick, under a minute
<Saviq> dednick, it looks like it doesn't get the update until it changes again
<dednick> Saviq: hm.
<Saviq> dednick, but folks confirmed that if they dbus-query it, it's correct there
<seb128> dednick, yeah, less than a minute usually
<seb128> but it doesn't seem to be on minute changes
<dednick> seb128: after the dbus query does the indicator ui sync? or still wrong for a bit?
<dednick> seb128: you see the datetime thing on krillin?
<seb128> dednick, yes
<seb128> dednick, that's the device I'm testing on
<dednick> seb128: can't seem to get it to fail on mako
<dednick> seb128: will try on krillin
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> how much did you try?
<seb128> it's not consistently happening
<seb128> but I can see it several time a day
<dednick> 2 or 3 times now. bit painfull waiting constantly :)
<seb128> well, I don't think waiting/trying after a few minutes is going to work
<seb128> though it might, who knows
<Saviq> dednick, you did disconnect it from usb did you?
<dednick> Saviq: ya
<seb128> typically I pick my krillin from my pocket after an hour not using it, to look at the time
<dednick> seb128: my last try was about 20 minutes, but no sync issue i could see
<dednick> but if it's random...
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> what sort of info would you need when it happens?
<seb128> the dbus call to the indicator display the right time
<seb128> the greeter/lock and panel are off though
<dednick> seb128: doesn't it sync straight after you reconnect usb?
<seb128> dednick, not sure, going to tell you next time
<dednick> seb128: how did you check that the datetime was in sync while the indicator was since it's re-syncing quickly
<seb128> oh, good point, so "no, it's not resyncing my plugged"
<dednick> seb128: or did you just connect it, then check
<seb128> I did connect and check
<dednick> ah
<dednick> mh
<seb128> it took like 45 seconds before having it updated
<seb128> I had time to poke around and run the command several times
<seb128> dednick, ok, in fact just having it
<dednick> seb128: i know that indicator-datetime goes to sleep sometimes when the screen is off (charles, this is correct right?). So i'm just wondering if it's that.
<seb128> my device says :39
<seb128> I connected to usb, no update
<seb128> still outdated
<dednick> seb128: can check process state of indicator-datetime?
<charles> seb128, is this the issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1359802
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359802 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "header's timestamp can take a minute to update after resume from suspend" [High,In progress]
<seb128> dednick, if the indicator was not running, then the "--object-path /com/canonical/indicator/datetime --method org.gtk.Actions.Describe phone-header" would be outdated
<seb128> charles, yes
<charles> seb128, dednick, that one's on my short-term TODO after the brightness slider in i-power
<dednick> seb128: erm, well it would resume the process through dbus call no?
<seb128> dednick, well, that's not enough to have the unity synced thoguh
<seb128> I can call the dbus check, get a result
<seb128> and still see unity outdated
<charles> seb128, if unity is out of sync with the service, that's not the same as 1359802
<seb128> charles, indeed not
<dednick> charles: yeah, the header seems to be correct
<Saviq> dednick, one other thing I noticed that might be related
<seb128> dednick, charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365530 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Time in indicator out of sync on resume from suspend" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> dednick, when you get a push notification in the notification center menu
<dednick> seb128: and calling that dbus method doesn't cause the resync?
<seb128> dednick, need to check again to be sure, but iirc no
<dednick> seb128: ok. thanks
<Saviq> dednick, the LED doesn't light up until you turn the screen on
<dednick> LED?
<dednick> Saviq: ah.
<dednick> Saviq: you mean the notification LED?
<seb128> dednick, charles: hum, just tried, in that case the indicator dbus info was outdated
<seb128> so maybe several issues there
<charles> seb128, how far out of date?
<charles> >1 minute?
<seb128> charles, 3 minutes
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<seb128> it displayed 44 where time was 47
<charles> seb128, you queried indicator-datetime on dbus and it returned a time that was 3 minutes off from the wall clock?
<seb128> charles, correct
<seb128> $ gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.datetime --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/datetime --method org.gtk.Actions.Describe phone-header
<seb128> ((true, signature '', [<{'title': <'Upcoming events'>, 'visible': <true>, 'label': <'17:44'>, 'accessible-desc': <'17:44 (a retourné des alertes)'>, 'icon': <('themed', <['alarm-clock', 'alarm']>)>}>]),)
<seb128>  
<seb128> where computer was on 17:47
<charles> seb128: !
<seb128> which is the time the phone displayed 15 seconds later
<dednick> i'm going to start blaming indicator-datetime ;)
<charles> lol
<charles> seb128, that's a variation on this theme that I haven't seen before. Is it still happening for you?
<seb128> dednick, well, I had cases where the indicator info was right but the unity ui was behind
<seb128> charles, "still"?
<seb128> the phone is awake now
<seb128> let me a few minutes
<seb128> but it happens consistently enough
<seb128> like I've been 3 occurences in the 15 minutes where we started discussing that
<charles> seb128, we've discussed this before but in the past iiuc it's always been unity8 and indicator-datetime being out of sync with each other
<charles> rather than datetime being (>1 min) out of sync with the wall clock
<charles> seb128, could you please write up how to reproduce that in #1359802 and I will investigate today
<seb128> charles, how to reproduce? "wake up your phone, look at the clock"
<seb128> not sure what else to write
<seb128> charles,
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8319927/
<seb128> just tried again and got ^
<seb128> basically "press power button to suspend the krillin, unplug from usb, wait a few minutes, press power button, notice time is off, plug usb cable, adb shell and run commands"
<charles> ack
<charles> I don't understand why it would lag behind like that
<charles> it's easier to explain not updating at all
<charles> but how can it lag 3 minutes behind like that?
<seb128> I'm happy to help getting debug info if you tell me what to try/do
<seb128> charles, well, it might be "not updating", 3 minutes is about the time I let it on the desk while typing on IRC
<seb128> hum, just woke it up
<seb128> it was on :54
<seb128> when I turned it off at :53
<seb128> and it should be :56
<seb128> ok, just turned :57
 * seb128 turns off and wait another 5 minutes
<charles> seb128, so, maybe I'm not asking the question right:
<charles> 1359802 is about not updating the clock for [1..60] seconds after we wake up from sleep
<charles> so if the clock went to sleep at :45 and you woke it up at :50, it might still read :45 for up to 60 seconds
<seb128> k
<seb128> that might be what I'm seeing here
<charles> so I'm less worried about the size of the offset there (5 minutes) than the time to update (<=1 minute)
<charles> seb128, if it "fixes" itself in <=1 minute after wakeup then we're still talking about the known bug in 1359802
<seb128> charles, ok, let's assume it's that and see if some issue is remaining once that's fixed
<charles> ack
<seb128> charles, but I had cases some ~10 days ago where the indicator time was right on dbus but the unity ui was not
<charles> after that lands I'll start blaming dednick again
<seb128> but let's do one issue at tim
<seb128> e
<charles> seb128, there was one fix for that a couple of weeks ago that I think dednick landed already
<seb128> right
<charles> seb128, that was around the same time that the datetime indicator was showing up completely empty
<seb128> I had that fix for sure
<seb128> it was like a week after the fix landed
<charles> ugh
<seb128> jibel confirmed that
<dednick> i'm wondering if fixing 1359802 will just hide the other problem by forcing a reconnection or something
<dednick> i'm sorting out my krillin device now. hopefully will be able to put some logging in to find out what's up.
<dednick> if i can reproduce it :)
<Saviq> bug #1359802
<ubot5> bug 1359802 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "header's timestamp can take a minute to update after resume from suspend" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359802
<dednick> Saviq: ya, it's possible there are 2 bugs
<mzanetti> bregma: hi, I think we're good to go with this now. I've fixed all of Saviq's concerns: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/new-key-in-launcher-schema/+merge/232199
<mzanetti> bregma: what do I need to do to get this released?
<bregma> mzanetti, you just wait until I do the next Unity landing (soon...)
<mzanetti> bregma: ok, cool. thanks. Can you ping me when it happened so I can release the unity8 related changes for it?
<bregma> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> cheers
<dandrader> greyback, still there?
<greyback> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> greyback, For the MirSurfaceItem test in qtmir I'll need to create a QGuiApplication and a QQuickWindow, just to be able to send touch events to it via QTest::touchEvent() (unless I abstract that away, but I would rather not)
<dandrader> greyback, so is that a problem is qtmir's "make check" has such a "UI" test?
<greyback> dandrader: probably yes. We want those tests to run on a headless system
<greyback> dandrader: I wonder what my Mir guys have
<dandrader> greyback, so I would need that xvfb setup... so much work
<greyback> a mock mir server that doesn't talk to hardware would do
<greyback> is this testing Mir stuff? You need the mirserver QPA?
<dandrader> greyback, did you read my first sentence? :)
<greyback> dandrader: I don't understand what you're trying to test
<dandrader> greyback, I think I will just abstract away MirSurfaceItem::touchEvent() for now. enough for me to test the touch sequence validation thingy
<dandrader> greyback, a scheme similar (but simpler) to what was done for QtEventFeeder
<greyback> ok
<dandrader> greyback, if you disable an item that is currently receiving a touch sequence
<dandrader> greyback, that item will never get a QEvent::TouchEnd for that sequence
<dandrader> greyback, QQuickWindow won't send it
<dandrader> greyback, sounds like a QT bug, although I wouldn't be surprised if they say that you shouldn't disable a touch owner in the first place
<greyback> dandrader: /me surprised by that. How does a MouseArea deal with it?
<dandrader> (this kind of stuff)
<dandrader> greyback, so I'm adding this touch sequence validation before forwarding touch events to the mir surface
<dandrader> greyback, so things keep working regardless of whether qt fixes that or not
<greyback> ok, I understand what you're doing at least
<greyback> am just curious, can MultiPointTouchAreas be confused in a similar fashion?
<dandrader> greyback, the right question is: how does a client-side QQuickWindow deal with it?
<greyback> it presumably just waits for the TouchEnd
<dandrader> greyback, its mouse event emulation gets stuck, just like unity8's QQuickWindow without that qteventfeeder fix
<greyback> dandrader: could this go in qtubuntu then?
<greyback> similar event processing that you added to qtmir
<dandrader> greyback, it could. but I chose to put it in MirSurfaceItem. fixed earlier in the flow of events
<greyback> dandrader: I just think of using qt apps with another mir server - they would potentially exhibit the same problem?
<greyback> dandrader: it probably should be fixed in MirSurfaceItem yes, as other toolkits may have the same difficulty
<dandrader> greyback, you could add validation on both sides
<greyback> dandrader: keep doing what you're doing anyway. Can look at qtubuntu if we actually see a need to fix that
<dandrader> greyback, the next step, if we have the time, would be to tackle that issue in Qt itself: reporting a bug and proposing a patch
<greyback> dandrader: right
<dandrader> greyback, more important than a qtubuntu-side validation imho
<greyback> and presumably getting Mir to behave better :)
<dandrader> greyback, that's what racarr is doing if I'm not mistaken
<greyback> him and RAOF
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-12
<mzanetti> greyback: good morning. I addressed all your comments in the qtmir merge.
<greyback> mzanetti: cool thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: ah sorry I didn't realize there was a unity8 branch to go with it
<mzanetti> greyback: no worries
<mzanetti> greyback: if you want to test, it should be enough to copy Shell.qml from that unity8 branch to the device
<mzanetti> no need to build a package
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> huh... why does "df -h" not show my partitions any more?
<mzanetti> only virtual file systems in there
<facundobatista> Hola
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, want to have a look at those so we can get it approved before you're away: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/two_see_more_bugfix/+merge/234340/comments/572776
<mzanetti> its really minor things
<greyback> mzanetti: lifecycle fixes approved
<MacSlow> Saviq, can you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/synchronous-notification/+merge/229060
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm confused about that "automatic" merge that just happened
<Saviq> MacSlow, you pushed to trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk
<MacSlow> How?
<MacSlow> Crap!
<Saviq> MacSlow, will you resolve or shall I?
<MacSlow> just doing that
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... kind of stuck with fixing the accidental merge...
<Saviq> MacSlow, can I overwrite trunk?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ugh, you overwrote?
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity-notifications/ubuntu-utopic-proposed should be the good thing
<MacSlow> Saviq, correct
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, take that branch and overwrite trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, and fix your bash history and push locations ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... hell knows how that happened... I always explicitly do "bzr push lp:~macslow/bla..."
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... fixed... but lp:unity-notifications on launchpad did not yet update
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed, it will catch up
<MacSlow> phew... lp also updated now
<mzanetti> greyback: thanks!
<greyback> Saviq: we need an opinion:        void fn(int var) { Q_UNUSED(var); }            OR           void fn(int) {}
<dandrader> Saviq, is that part of our word-of-mouth coding guidelines/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8327396/
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, Q_UNUSED generally leads to Q_UNUSED being left around when it is, in fact, used
<Saviq> I don't have a strong opinion but was leaning towards /**/
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean later someone actually starts using a parameter but forgets to remove the corresponding Q_UNUSED() line?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, hmm, makes sense
<mterry> mzanetti, do you know how to anchor an element of the shell to the OSK?  Normally you can ask for that behavior if you have a MainView, but we don't
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, I'm not even sure we need the /* */, after all you're only an F4 away from the header
<mzanetti> mterry: Qt.inputMethod.rect or something like this
<Saviq> mzanetti, not in shell
<mzanetti> yeah, works in apps too
<Saviq> unless it's back with qtmir?
<mzanetti> oh... in the shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, Qt.inputMethod didn't work before qtmir, does it work again now?
<dandrader> Saviq, "F4", are you talking Qt-Creator?
<mzanetti> Saviq: mterry: there is an InputMethod item in Shell.qml
<mzanetti> you can probably anchor to that
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, but $your_ide's_shortcut works, too ;)
 * dandrader is old school and doesn't use such niceties
<mterry> mzanetti, interesting, will try thanks!
<dandrader> mostly because vim doesn't do it reliably :D
<mterry> Saviq, aren't you supposed to be on holiday?
<Saviq> mterry, starting tomorrow
<mterry> Saviq, hrm...  OK then, carry on  ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/two_see_more_bugfix/+merge/234340/comments/572865
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, saw that, will have a look
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I see (re sync MP)
<mzanetti> Saviq: is silo 11 about to land?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you tell me ;)
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, but no
<mzanetti> I thought you'll land that still today
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a bunch of unapproved branches
<mzanetti> ack
<dednick> mzanetti, satorisany idea how to catch individual role changes for model data in qml?
<dednick> Saviq: ^
<dednick> * any idea
<mzanetti> dednick: ?
<mzanetti> emit dataChanged(index, index, QVector<int> roles)
<dednick> mzanetti: doesnt seem to work with Connections { target: modelData; onXXXChanged: {} }
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> no. that won't do
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> dednick: you can do this:
<dednick> or onModelDataChanged
<mzanetti> property var foobar: model.barbaz
<mzanetti> onFooBarChanged
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah. though so
<mzanetti> not totally elegant though
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/notifications-audio-no-play-empty/+merge/234486
<MacSlow> Saviq, on it...
<Saviq> MacSlow, no worries, not pressing
<Saviq> @unity ↑ important to note; bool("") === false, but bool(QUrl("")) === true
<Saviq> I'd say a QTBUG really
<kgunn> wtf...
<mzanetti> I think QUrl("") actually only sets the path
<mzanetti> so there might be a valid authority or protocol string somewhere
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, mterry, paulliu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8327743/
<Saviq> mzanetti, think it defaults to file:// ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, it is a bit odd
<MacSlow> Saviq, I mean the need for this kind of fix
<mterry> Saviq, sigh... fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: likely, but I didn't verify
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, that's a different thing, our media components didn't deal well with playing an empty string (to be fixed)
<Saviq> MacSlow, but still we shouldn't even call play() on it
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually file:/// to be precise :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're kidding?
<mzanetti> ah no... "" might be 2 / only
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would be your slash
<Saviq> mzanetti, meaning your root directory
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... approved
<Saviq> MacSlow, t
<Saviq> x
<MacSlow> Saviq, jenkis will take a while I guess
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, but since your branch is so fresh it should cleanly merge
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah well, let's see if something in silo 11 conflicts
<greyback> dandrader|afk: FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/splash/+merge/233288 fails on CI
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, do we actually have the gesture cancellation in place yet?
<mzanetti> we don't, right?
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. removed tags. Thanks.
<mzanetti> Saviq: IMO bugs like these are are misleading because they aren't so much of an issue any more when that is fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1368702
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368702 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] HEADER ISSUE: Back arrow needs to be moved further to the right and also have a larger invisible touch target" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> mzanetti: we don't have gesture cancellation
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't have it I mean, and correct, that bug would be less important if we had it
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1368702/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368702 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[SDK] HEADER ISSUE: Back arrow needs to be moved further to the right and also have a larger invisible touch target" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dandrader, do you have the new python version of the strip tags script?
<Saviq> dandrader, 'cause you seem to have the most of the two bad tags that are still travelling around
<dandrader> Saviq, I'lll download it again
<Saviq> dandrader, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py
<Saviq> dandrader, and remember you need to strip both local and remote, as tag deletion doesn't travel with commits
<Saviq> josharenson, please strip tags on lp:~josharenson/unity8/fix_panel_minute_count and any local checkouts you might have
<Saviq> josharenson, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py
<josharenson> saviq, ack...
<josharenson> has that script been updated recently?
<dandrader> Saviq, could you name a branch that has bad tags?
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm running it and it's not printing anything
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, finally got some tags in lp:~dandrader/unity8/real_header_splashscreen
<dandrader> s/got/found
<dandrader> Saviq, ahhhh! strip-u8-tags.py  doesn't run on the current dir by default. you have to specify "strip-u8-tags.py  ."
<Saviq> dandrader, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8327743/
<dandrader> Saviq, now it's explained why I wans't finding anything locally
<Saviq> dandrader, oops, sorry, should probably make it work like that :)
<dandrader> Saviq, or print out an error like "please specify a directory"
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, you know... that script was only supposed to live for a week or so :P
<Saviq> then it got rewritten in py, and was supposed to only live another week...
<dandrader> Saviq, all my branches should be clean now
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<josharenson> greyback, ready when you are
<greyback> josharenson: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/gerry
<Saviq> josharenson, no, as long as you had the .py version
<dandrader> greyback, oh, right. should be fixed now (let's see what jenkins says next)
<mterry> greyback, how do I find out where the OSK is on screen (from the shell code) -- we used to have OSKController, now we have InputMethod, but it doesn't seem to give info on where on the screen is actually being drawn
<greyback> dandrader: thanks
<greyback> mterry: hmm. OSK is actually a maximized surface like any other (non-fullscreen) app surface, with lots of transparency. Shell doesn't know from that how big the OSK is
<Saviq> greyback, that's why we have the keyboard communicator socket?
<greyback> mterry: if InputMethod doesn't tell you, I'm not sure there's any other place to get that info right now
<Saviq> or... had...
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<mterry> greyback, I looked into how anchorToKeyboard works and it's doing "Qt.inputMethod.visible ? Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle.height : 0"
<Saviq> greyback, do we have access to ↑ now?
<mterry> greyback, does that seem likely to work?
<mterry> Didn't in my quick test, but I'm probably doing something wrong, since that's what the SDK uses
<greyback> mterry: yeah that works for apps. I don't see any reason why it would not work for unity8 too, there may be somethinkg missing in the QPA for it
<Saviq> greyback, it didn't work before qtmir because shell was never focused
<greyback> mterry: if it's what the SDK uses, I'm sure we can make it work for shell
<Saviq> and it *did* work before that because Qt didn't care
<Saviq> and then it started caring
<greyback> Saviq: now the unity8 "Window" should be focused, or at least we can persuade Qt that it is
<mterry> greyback, so you're saying there may be qtmir work for this?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that'd be grand
<greyback> mterry: a little yeah
<mterry> greyback, OK.  I think I'll go with a workaround for now, then file a qtmir bug about it for proper solution
<greyback> mterry: thanks
<mterry> greyback, btw that Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle.height trick did work after all -- forgot to get back to you on that
<greyback> mterry: it works? Oh great
 * greyback draws satisfying line through task in his TODO list
<dandrader> greyback, what would be the best way to refer to an image in /usr/lib/$ARCH/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/artwork/
<dandrader> greyback, ^^^ that's about your comment https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/real_header_splashscreen/+merge/233286/comments/571898
<dandrader> from unity8
<greyback> dandrader: nothing easy springs to mind. But it's late here, so I'm not thinking hard right now
<dandrader> greyback, I think the only way would be to have a wrapper component there in Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance so unity8 could import it
<dandrader> like just an Image with a preset source
<dandrader> greyback, so easier to copy over like Florian did
<greyback> dandrader: could this be a component in the SDK, instead of copying all this stuff over? A kinda private component
<dandrader> greyback, are you talking about PageHeadStyle and MainViewStyle?
<greyback> yep
<dandrader> greyback, they are :D
<dandrader> greyback, but for the splash screen we needed modified versions of them
<dandrader> greyback, so they were copied over and modified
<dandrader> greyback, I believe mainly so that it's not tied to the theme of the qml scene but to a hardcoded one
<dandrader> greyback, florian left some todo's there about how it should be ideally in the future
<dandrader> greyback, but the way the sdk is implemented at the moment does not support such flexibility
<dandrader> greyback, thus the copy-over-and-modify approach
<greyback> dandrader: is a pity. I just forsee design changes in SDK happening that break this trick
<dandrader> greyback, error prone as it will have to be updated every time their sdk counterparts change, but it-just-works(Tm)
<dandrader> greyback, ditto
<greyback> dandrader: I'm not going to block this. I just dislike copying the images, so would like to explore all options before just copying
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-14
<Noxchi> hi! Is it possible to have the GNOME Flashback Session with the Unity, both at the same time in the Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop?
<funrep_> hello, im playing with streaming atm and it works much better than i expected
<funrep_> there is a tiny issue though and that is that if my game is fullscreen the stream starts flickering
<funrep_> i want to run my game in windowed mode
<funrep_> but hide the unity panels/etc. so i can focus when i play (i.e. hide top panel and window decorators), anyone know if this is possible and how to do it?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-07
<Slex> hello, i have a litlle question. Where can I find DbusMenu specification?
<Slex> little*
<Saviq> Slex, DBusMenu is old news, GMenuModel is the new kid on the block, I believe
<Saviq> larsu, can you confirm ↑?
<Slex> ok, however I need the specs, in this case, of GMenuModel
<Slex> I have to implement menus over dbus on my own global menu
<Saviq> dednick_, maybe you can point Slex in the right direction?
<larsu> Saviq, Slex: yep, we're using GMenuModel for most things now
<larsu> Slex, what do you want to do?
<dednick_> Saviq, Slex: good question! tedg ^
<dednick_> but yeah, we're trying not to use that any more i believe
<Slex> I'm a gnustep contrib/developer. I need to code a simple menu bar to explore how to integrare gnustep apss in the ubuntu global menu
<Slex> we have something that is working, but a bit bad for no
<Slex> now
<dednick_> Slex: the only place i know: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/libdbusmenu/trunk.15.10/view/head:/libdbusmenu-glib/dbus-menu.xml
<Slex> that is a specs?
<dednick_> it's the dbus interface spec.
<dednick_> Slex: ^
<Slex> Ok thanks
<larsu> Slex, just use GMenuModel from GLib
<larsu> dbusmenu might become derecated at some point, and it's much more complicated
<dednick_> larsu: qt is exported by dbusmenu in unity i think
<larsu> dednick_, they should change as well :)
<dednick_> larsu: intending to move everything to gmenumodel for u8.
<dednick_> "in prgress"
 * larsu nods
<Slex> I have to think here. This means I need to link gnustep apps to gtk GLib
<larsu> we might at some point make that interface public as well
<larsu> but I don't know for sure
<Slex> why is not public?
<larsu> there was no need to and we aren't sure if it needs to change at some point
<Slex> ok
<larsu> what does GNUStep use to talk to dbus?
<Slex> ouw dbuskit
<Slex> https://github.com/gnustep/dbuskit
<Slex> there's also an example of a simple theme working with ubuntu global menu. At leat with 14.10, I still not tested with 15.04
<larsu> ah, libdbus-1
<Slex> is it bad?
<Slex> well, I know it is out of the box
<larsu> it's got some issues (mostly related to threading) and is hardly maintained
<larsu> but it's still in use by qt and some other things
<Slex> o is better the one in glib?  libdbus-glib?
<larsu> no, libdbus-glib is even worse
<larsu> gdbus (which is built into glib) is what gnome applications use these days
<Slex> ok thank you. It's a bit bad that gnustep is falling completely in the oblivion. Bad coice in the past by previous devs, like mantaining the old fashion NeXT unwatchable theme; I know that for us involved developers, the theme is not so important, because gnustep is themable, but  for news developers, is importat becase no one want to write a 2015 application with this look :(
<Slex> http://www.aiei.ch/gnustep/screenshots/gnustep.jpg
<Slex> However I wrote a new theme, that could become the default theme in gnustep-nextgen
<Slex> https://github.com/AlessandroSangiuliano/rik.theme
<Slex> (screenshot at the bottom of the page)
<ennui`> i've built the current unity8 trunk on wily and i'd like to run it.
<ennui> run.sh doesn't work, since `initctl status unity8` outputs "unknown job unity8"
<ennui`> is there any up-to-date guide to get started?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-08
<mzanetti> vesar__, meeting time
<dandrader> greyback, hey
<greyback> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> greyback, so, moving the Cursor to unity8 will be trickier than expected. I gonna have to move all parts involved to this new unity8 component
<dandrader> greyback, and then add some sort of API between qtmir and this component, like a new QQuickWindow event type.
<greyback> dandrader: cursor loader moves to u8, that's ok. But can not a component live in qtmir which does (1) signals when cursor moves, in relative coords and (2) indicates what cursor name should be used
<greyback> is the later the API you're referring to?
<dandrader> greyback, all parts are tightly coupled in the current design. Main issue being that MousePointer needs CursorImageProvider to get the current hotspot info
<dandrader> greyback, so not obvious how to break them apart
<greyback> hmm
<dandrader> greyback, so I have to move MousePointer also to unity8
<dandrader> greyback, so all that is left in qtmir is the PlatformCursor and and QtEventFeeder
<dandrader> greyback, then have to figure out a nice way to make the qtmir part talk to the unity8 component
<dandrader> greyback, but not sure it's really worth the effort... you sure we have to do this split? :)
<greyback> dandrader: I'm trying to think of alternatives
<dandrader> greyback, it's actually not bad to move it all into a component. but thing is, this split seems to require some substantial refactoring/redesign effort
<greyback> dandrader: I know. But I think it's worth it.
<greyback> I think MousePointer & CursorImageProvider should live in unity8.
<dandrader> greyback, ok, will continue the work then
<greyback> thanks
<dednick> larsu: hey. any idea how the accelerators for applicaiton menu item actions are stored in a gmenumodel? it's all done inside gtk shizzle.
<dednick> or rather "how it's stored in gactiong"
<guest42315> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/09/08/qt-5-6-alpha-released/
<larsu> dednick: gactiongroup doesn't store them at all
<larsu> dednick: they're passed in gmenumodel and gtkapplication adds them for all its windows
<greyback> dandrader|afk: hey, would like your opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/dpr/+merge/257514 - fact which most bothers me is I needed to pass the dpr value to MirSurface, as the Q*Events are all const. If you've ideas, happy to hear them
<greyback> interesting, I've just managed to put my arale into a state where unity8 is getting no input
<greyback> I was trying to get a screenshot, and was mashing the vol up/down keys
<Saviq> greyback, so bug #1491566 ?
<ubot5> bug 1491566 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491566
<greyback> Saviq: is what I suspect, am trying to debug
<Saviq> great, lemme know if I can help
<greyback> but the sun has appeared, going for a quick run first!
<Saviq> don't let it drain!
<Saviq> (arale's battery, that is)
<greyback> irish sun has worse battery life
<Saviq> :D
<davmor2> greyback: I blame Europe they use it all up for hours before it comes to the UK and Ireland
<dednick> larsu: ok, i think i found it. thanks
<cimi> tsdgeos, is there a silo for the unity-api changes?
<cimi> for filters
<tsdgeos> i think not
<tsdgeos> you have to build the branch yourself
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you confirm? ↑↑
<cimi> that's fine
<pstolowski> cimi, there isn't
<dandrader> greyback, may I do that later today or tomorrow morning?
<greyback> dandrader: no rush at all
<mzanetti> dandrader, dednick: anyone of you has time to look into this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1493278
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1493278 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crash after trusted session is closed" [Critical,New]
<dandrader> mzanetti, I could take it tomorrow
<dandrader> I think
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<dednick> be my guest ;) looks terrible
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-09
<Guest30312> so guys... the apps scope is really really laggy on my mx4 (r4)
<Guest30312> i have 60 apps in the scope and when i swipe up and down it's very laggy and the apps icons randomly refresh
<Guest30312> o_O
<Guest30312> i can see random icons appear and disappear o_O
<zzarr> hello! I have installed unity8-lxc (installed the package and ran the setup) on a computer, but when I try to login it's getting stuck in lightdm
<anpok_> zzarr: hm I think ChrisTownsend knows more about.. he will be around in a few hours
<zzarr> okey, thank you, I'll ask later
<tsdgeos> cimi: seen my comment about the tests at https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/new-shadows-1.3/+merge/269869 ?
<davidcalle> cimi, I couldn't help looking at the screenshot of the new-shadows branch and I think that UbuntuShape.DropShadow has been dropped from ui-toolkit 1.3, are you aware of that?
<davidcalle> The latest staging doc only has Flat and Inset
<cimi> davidcalle, in staging code seems to be there
<ennui> i've built the current unity8 trunk on wily and i'd like to run it.
<ennui> run.sh doesn't work, since `initctl status unity8` outputs "unknown job unity8"
<ennui> is there any up-to-date guide to get started?
<greyback> ennui: you need to have the unity8 package installed too. That adds the upstart script which run.sh needs
<davidcalle> cimi, ok, the doc seems to have an issue then. (I was also "red herred" by the fact that it has been dropped from ShellIcon, you can still use it with it though)
<davidcalle> s/ShellIcon/ProportionalShape
<ennui> greyback: thanks! the 'Building Unity 8' guide is missing this step (besides other omissions). is filing a bug at bugs.launchpad.net/unity the right way to address this?
<greyback> ennui: it is yes. We'd appreciate it!
<mzanetti> greyback, is there a package for your applauncher patches in qtmir?
<greyback> mzanetti: am unsure. I just handed a branch to the sdk guys, I think they've added it to a ppa of theirs
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, ^
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: yes
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: let me check
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: once you have it all compiled ping me and i give you the final instructions
<dandrader> greyback, the move is done: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mousePointer/+merge/269779
<greyback> hurrah!
<zzarr> hello! I installed unity8-lxc and ran the setup, but when I try to login to the session the display flashes and lightdm appears again and then nothing happens
<zzarr> I googled the issue but I did not find any solution, only confirm that I'm not alone with the issue
<Guest30312> zzarr, i think you need an intel gpu
<Guest30312> zzarr, i don't think they even test for something else, nouveau etc
<zzarr> I have an nvidia gpu that would explain it
<Guest30312> zzarr, try with nouveau (the open source driver) maybe you are lucky
<zzarr> I did, no luck :(
<Guest30312> :'(
<Guest30312> i blame popey
<zzarr> don't blame popey :(
<Guest30312> :))
<zzarr> poor popey, getting all the blame ;)
<popey> I'm used to it
<zzarr> nvidia is working on mir (and wayland) drivers
<zzarr> popey, you must stand tall and defend your self ;)
<cimi> tsdgeos, the tests now pass for new shadows branch
<tsdgeos> cool!
<mterry> greyback_, so I was testing multimonitor...  I had latest rc-proposed + the multimonitor qtmir branch.  u8 didn't crash, but was I supposed to be able to see anything on the monitor?
<greyback_> mterry: no. unity8 doesn't have any code to take advantage of the multimonitor situation yet
<mterry> greyback_, huh.  dandrader's comments in that MP made me think it did: "Connecting an external monitor shows the cloned image there (albeit cut off) and disconnecting it doesn't crash unity8"
<greyback_> mterry: fair point. unity-system-compositor should be mirroring the unity8 window to both displays
<greyback_> unless usc changed recently
<mterry> greyback_, OK.  I saw nothing on the monitor, which made me think something wasn't working as expected
<mterry> And still sounds like maybe something wasn't
<greyback_> mterry: lemme check again, but that's something outside qtmir's power usually
<mterry> greyback_, I did comment in that MP about a build failure due to a missing include I was seeing
<mterry> Don't know why it would be me-specific though
<mterry> greyback_, it's probably not qtmir screwing it up.  I'm sure that branch is fine (doesn't crash u8 is good), just wanted to try the whole thing end to end
<greyback_> mterry: that build fail should go away with the next mir landing, hopefully today
<mterry> greyback_, ah great
<greyback__> mterry: something wrong with multimonitor, you'd better work on something else for a bit until I figure it out
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-10
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are we landing any more branch on the overlay? or first doing the branch killing?
<tsdgeos> because we're starting to stockpile again :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, next ones will go to trunk again... let me check if the one that sync landed by now
<mzanetti> it was QA'd last night
<mzanetti> oh dear... hangs in proposed somewher
<tsdgeos> :A
<mzanetti> I fail to understand those adt logs
<mzanetti> seems to fail for qtmir and unity8
<mzanetti> bootest says it can't do some apparmor things, whatever that means...
<Mirv> Trevinho is great at spamming my bug folder :D
<Trevinho> Mirv: yeah, I had to fire my script to keep things in sync
<Trevinho> Mirv: and.... Well I didn't do that for compiz (yet) as there was 2600 bugs to fix... and it wasn't the case :)
<Mirv> :)
<mzanetti> dandrader, there's a test failure in that silo 27: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216844866/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.qtmir_0.4.6%2B15.10.20150910-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> let me know when to re-kick the build
<dandrader> mzanetti, can you remove https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitor/+merge/269906 from that silo?
<dandrader> mzanetti, so that we can land the critical bug fix it contains
<dandrader> mzanetti, and I guess it wouldn't hurt to add those qtubuntu ones as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/noQtSensors-lp1481389/+merge/267198 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/provideMirConnection/+merge/269320
<dandrader> they're pretty harmless
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ah, so it's because it's empty ("")?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, right... makes sense. approved
<mzanetti> dandrader, silo building, including those qtubuntu branches
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> oops. missed the one to remove
<mzanetti> will redo
<tsdgeos> hate it when this happens
<tsdgeos> call deleteLater on an objcet and doesn't get deleted
<tsdgeos> :'(
<tsdgeos> found out why!
<tsdgeos> need to be careful when reimplementing ::event
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's the next step for silo 027?
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, you walk through the branches in there and verify that the linked bugs are fixed and the promised features are working.
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, then you walk through the testplans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/QtMir
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, can't find one for QtUbuntu. Make sure related functionality isn't broken
<mzanetti> when you're happy with the results, go here and leave a comment that you've tested it and on what device/image: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/328
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, for example, like this: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/285
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, test at least on rc-proposed, if things could be different for wily, test both
<kgunn> mzanetti: i don't mind helping to test silo27, that's multimonitor right ?
<slangasek> mzanetti: hi, kgunn pointed me your way regarding this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1278780/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1278780 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport takes too long to write crash report, appears to lock up phone" [High,Triaged]
<dandrader> mzanetti should be past his EOD by now
<slangasek> dandrader: I imagine so; IRC is a decent messaging service though :)
<kgunn> and he's known to have the problem of not being able to stay away
<dandrader> slangasek, problem is, he will be back only next Tuesday :(
<dandrader> kgunn, and there's that as well :)
<kgunn> ah dang...forgot he was taking some days
<kgunn> slangasek: what is your idea btw
<slangasek> kgunn: so the basic idea is, can we make the crash handler faster for critical components (such as the system compositor or unity8 shell) by having those programs register a custom SIGSEGV handler that unmaps video buffers (for example) and re-raises
<slangasek> kgunn: I don't know if this is safe to do from inside a signal handler, it depends on how the mapping/unmapping is handled; and I don't know if the video memory is a large enough part of the process's address space to make a difference
<slangasek> but I thought it was an idea worth exploring
<kgunn> yeah, the video memory might be the booger
<slangasek> because ultimately, the kind of behavior we've heard described - UI locking up for a minute while the crash handler runs - does sound like it's taking an unreasonably long time for what it /ought/ to be doing
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I just got https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1491566
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491566 in Canonical System Image "Shell not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> added the logs, its still in the stuck state
<pmcgowan> dandrader|afk, ^
<dandrader> pmcgowan, still have the device in that state?
<dandrader> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1491566/comments/26
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491566 in Canonical System Image "Shell not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dandrader> so unity8.log shows a log of input events but I can't tell whether those events are *all* from before unity8 became unresponsive or not. What I want to know there is whether it still logs input events *after* it becomes unresponsive
<dandrader> I didn't realize that when I posted the original instructions. Rectified it only in comment #26
<dandrader> same goes for unity-system-compositor.log
<pmcgowan> dandrader, there was nothing logged after the system froze
<pmcgowan> also see stack trace I added
<pmcgowan> I just restarted lightdm a few mins ago
<dandrader> oh :(
<pmcgowan> well wanted to get my messages :(
<pmcgowan> dandrader, touching the screen I see the touch driver but nothing else get active
<dandrader> alf is the one intereseted in the stack  traces. but I can tell they're not all that interesting as you didn't have debug symbols
<dandrader> pmcgowan, what do you mean by "I see the touch driver"?
<pmcgowan> dandrader, a process called mtk-tpd
<dandrader> pmcgowan. so no new messages came to unity8.log or unity-system-compositor.log when you touched the screen while the device was unresponsive?'
<pmcgowan> dandrader, correct, if I tail the logs nothing new
<dandrader> pmcgowan, that's a very important bit of info, it's worth commenting that in the bug report
<pmcgowan> will do
<dandrader> bregma, do you recall what tool we can use to monitor events coming out of evedev files?
<dandrader> evemu-tools
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-11
<Guest38281> hi, is this the right way to compile unity8 on vivid? https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<Guest38281> i get error following verbatim the build process
<Guest38281> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1494704
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494704 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "vivid+overlay : package 'unity-shell-application=7' not found" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> josharenson, new slim greeter branch looks much better, thanks for working some bzr magic
<josharenson> mterry: np, I agree that its much better
<mterry> josharenson, it's still WIP.  Should I look at it yet?
<josharenson> mterry: albert said that its breaking tests
<mterry> josharenson, cool.  It also has a conflict right now, at least LP thinks it does
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I saw that in the diff, but it isn't in the code....
<josharenson> mterry: in Dialogs?
<mterry> josharenson, yeah that's what LP says, but it can be wrong sometimes
<mterry> josharenson, usually when a pre-req is involved, it can be confused
<josharenson> mterry: weird, let me look a little harder.. I didn't realize lp was the one w/ the issue... I just saw the ">>>>>>" in the diff and thought I borked a merge, but then never saw the ">>>>>" markings in my code
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I'm not sure how to fix that... the offending line on lp isn't in my local branch
<mterry> josharenson, I wouldn't worry about it for now
<mterry> josharenson, maybe reproposing merge (and dropping merged pre-req) might help
<josharenson> mterry: , ok ill just start looking at the tests
<josharenson> mterry: ok, I suppose the pre-req has been merged so its not as important
<mterry> josharenson, that's just a superstitious guess about why LP is weirding out.  But yeah, pre-req isn't a pre-req anymore
<josharenson> mterry: also, when I merge latest overlay, I am now seeing the conflict :-p
<mterry> josharenson, oh nice!  i guess  :)
<josharenson> mterry: yeah, must have just missed it yesterday
<dandrader> mterry, do you fix this warning in one of your MPs? "file:///usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml:386: ReferenceError: LightDM is not defined"
<mterry> dandrader, yes
<mterry> dandrader, did you see my "yes" answer to you?  I'm having Internet troubles
<dandrader> mterry, yes
<mterry> cool
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-13
<boospy> Hello i have an Problem with the unity panel
<boospy> Ubuntu 14.04
<boospy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1103593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1103593 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity always shows all devices in launcher when CD is inserted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<boospy> someone knows a workaround that solve the problem... cron or something else...
<Dude123> Hello, I'm having some problems with Unity, on Ubuntu 14.04
<Dude123> The background image doesn't display, it just shows black. When I drag a window or a icon across it, it copies the image, sort of like windows 95 crashing.
<Dude123> Im running Nvidia drivers, 346.47. Without them I just get a resolution of 640x480, and neither unity nor gnome fallback will login
<Dude123> Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas what to google for?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-12
<oSoMoN> Saviq, hey, I’ve added https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/lp1596524.use-pbuffers/+merge/303151 to silo 084 as it didn’t seem to be in any other silo yet, is there a plan to land it sometime soon, or can I keep it in my silo?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, no, don't have it in a silo anywhere, land it
<oSoMoN> cheers
<oSoMoN> I’m hoping to land it this week, if everything goes well
<mterry> phew, OK.  Battled my way through a unity8-greeter that was in a crash loop because of a protobuf mismatch
<mterry> :(
<mterry> Happy Monday everyone
<dandrader> greyback, a simple one https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/loggingFixes/+merge/305374
<greyback> dandrader: one comment
<dandrader> greyback, done
<greyback> acked
<oSoMoN> Saviq, where does the ApplicationManager implementation live?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, lp:qtmir
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> Saviq, I’m seeing issues when closing an app from the launcher quicklist when it has multiple windows open, are there known bugs already?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, no, we've never had it tested real-life
<oSoMoN> Saviq, ok, I’ll file a bug then
<oSoMoN> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622717
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622717 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Quit" from quicklist doesn’t close all open windows, doesn’t actually quit the application" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> I’m happy to help investigate/fix the issue, if I can be of any help
<Saviq> oSoMoN, ack, I think we're trying to be respectful and asking the app to close all the windows and then to quit, but obviously doing it wrong
<oSoMoN> Saviq, if there’s a way to work around the current behaviour in the app I’m interested to hear about it
<dandrader> Saviq, oSoMoN, but there's a timeout after which, if the app is still around, it gets killed
<Saviq> oSoMoN, might be a qtubuntu issue after all, in qtmir we're just calling Session::close()
<dandrader> Saviq, oSoMoN, but, given the bug, this doesn't seem to be happening
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> we'll dig into it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> please keep me posted
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-13
<seb128> Saviq, unity8 stack depends on boost 1.60 in yakkety but 1.61 is the version is main, do you know if anyone looking at using that one/would should work on it?
<josharenson> Saviq: I see the "enter immediately launches a session" issue... should be a quick fix. How about I make the highlight always orange for now, and then fix it in a separate branch so we can land everything?
<Saviq> josharenson, wfm
<Saviq> josharenson, also, note I mentioned going < with Enter (I assume, there's no highlight around <) also launched the session here
<Saviq> seb128, lemme try and go down the dep graph
<josharenson> Saviq: ah the header isn't highlightable. How many different DEs do you have installed
<Saviq> josharenson, 4 show up
<josharenson> Saviq: either nothing is highlighted (which is a bug) or something not visible is highlighted (which is a bug) but they header is never highlighted
<josharenson> (header === < )
<Saviq> josharenson, might be
<josharenson> Saviq: looking into it and making everything orange
<josharenson> mterry: some questions about your session-lightdm branch
<josharenson> mterry: I'm still seeing the normal unity7 lockscreen when switching users?
<Saviq> josharenson, that's internal to unity7
<Saviq> it's inside your session (as in unity8 when the greeter's built-in)
<josharenson> Saviq: I know, just wondering how mterry was switching users when seeing a lightdm crash (although now that you mention it, he told me it happened regardless of the greeter)
<Saviq> ah ack
<Saviq> seb128, boost is used across the board, from mir through platform to API guys
<Saviq> I suppose a coordinated migration is in order
<seb128> Saviq, k, can you get that on some board or talk to whoever can¿
<seb128> ?
<Saviq> seb128, only question is, can we? thinking vivid and xenial?
<seb128> well, if not talk to doko/steve about how we deal with 1.60/61
<Saviq> seb128, you say 1.60 in yakkety, we only have 1.58 in vivid, so I suppose we don't have versioned B-Ds, just we need rebuilds so that 1.61 gets picked up?
<Saviq> also only 1.58 in xenial
<Saviq> ok looks like we just need rebuilds of a few things
<Saviq> seb128, can we just push no-change rebuilds to yakkety directly then?
<seb128> Saviq, I guess we can
<Saviq> seb128, seems like we're not the first ones
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/1.0.6+16.10.20160617-0ubuntu2
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/2.4+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu2
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> so should naturally migrate as things land
<seb128> thanks Saviq!
<Saviq> except they fail to builds
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> need bugs for that
<Saviq> and libphonenumber on top of those two, that's the only three I found still dep'ing on 1.60
<Saviq> filing a bug that they fail to build then
<Saviq> seb128, and even being handled in the MIR bug #1613561 #1612461
<ubot5> bug 1613561 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "[MIR] thumbnailer" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613561
<Saviq> and I believe Ken is releasing a libphonenumber
<Saviq> seb128, so all in all, I think it's being worked on, assuming people look at their MIR requests
<seb128> Saviq, great, thanks for checking
<mterry> Is there an easy way to restrict the normal qml focus chain to one widget hierarchy?  Like, normally Tab will go to the natural next widget, no matter where it lives.  But I want a TabFocusScope style widget to keep it inside its own bubble and wrap around inside that scope...
<mterry> (my use case is keeping Tabs inside Shell in tst_Shell.qml and not have it escape to the controls on the right, to more properly emulate real tab conditions)
<Saviq> wtf... adds on doc.qt.io search page... https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/search-results.html?q=focusscope
<Saviq> mterry, anyway, doesn't FocusScope do it?
<mterry> Saviq: I don't see ads there
<mterry> Saviq: no it doesn't seem to
<mterry> Saviq: and I don't think it should?  Like if you tab on the last element of a FocusScope, I think the expectation is that you go wherever the next focusable item is, even outside it
<mterry> But I've never grokked qml focus
<Saviq> mterry, TBH I didn't know there was any magic about Tabbing
<Saviq> mterry, but I suppose https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-keynavigation.html is a place to start
<mterry> Saviq: there is an activeFocusOnTab property, that's false by default for everything
<mterry> Saviq: and you can set it to be true if you want to be in the focus chain
<mterry> which seems to be the "easy" way to do tabbing -- you can do keynavigation if you know all the elements that should be in the chain
<mterry> But if you are putting together elements that don't know each other, activeFocusOnTab seems like a more natural fit
<mterry> But man, there are so many qml focus properties and schemes
<mterry> I get lost on what the best way to do focus is
<josharenson> mterry: So SessionsList is forwarding return presses to GreeterPrompt (WideView->LoginList->GreeterPrompt->PromptButton) which causes a passwordless user to instantly login when return is pressed on the SessionsList
<josharenson> follow all that?
<mterry> I think...
<josharenson> mterry: There are several ways this could be handled, none of which I'm happy about as they don't address the issue of why the event is being forwarded, even though SessionsList is accepting it
<mterry> via..
<mterry>         Keys.onReturnPressed: {
<mterry>             sessionChooserButtonClicked();
<mterry>             event.accepted = true;
<mterry>         }
<mterry> right?
<josharenson> mterry: yeah, has no effect
<josharenson> mterry: well not for this at least
<josharenson> mterry: GreeterPrompt sets focus on the button and sends it the returnPressed event
<mterry> That would normally make sense, but we don't know why GreeterPrompt gets the return event?
<josharenson> mterry: correct... could be considering it as a mouse press I guess
<josharenson> maybe just need to eat mouse events
<mterry> josharenson: could the handling of sessionChooserButtonClicked be doing something we don't like?
<mterry> josharenson: if you move accepting the event up before that, might it help prevent that? (if that's going on at all)
<mterry> Me and qml events have never understood each other
<josharenson> mterry: I tried that
<josharenson> lol
<mterry> josharenson: if you simply comment out that clicked signal, does it still happen?
<mterry> i.e. are we doing it, or is qml?
<josharenson> mterry: no. If I prevent the prompt button from automatically gaining focus, it doesn't happen either
<josharenson> mterry: I think its qml
<josharenson> mterry: I can probably solve this by adding a variable, but seems hacky
<mterry> yeah...
<josharenson> mterry: LoginList and SessionsList are siblings, so accepting the event only prevents the parent from getting it...
 * josharenson thinking out loud
<mterry> josharenson: a not unreasonable thing to do is to make LoginList enabled=false when handling onSessionChooserButtonClicked...  That might fix this as a side effect (and any other weird focus/quick-typing issues while we swap widgets)
<mterry> I guess that could be a propertychange on the State
<josharenson> mterry: no effect... I keep getting that feeling that I'm running the exe from the wrong branch directory or something (cause nothing is having an effect), but its not the case :-p
<josharenson> mterry: going the hack route for now...
<mterry> josharenson: yeah sorry I don't know what might be going on  :(
<mterry> I have my own tab-focus mysteries going on right now that I don't understnad
<josharenson> mterry: yeah, its weird... haha
<mterry> josharenson: actually -- here's a tip I just now found out.  Items have a activeFocusOnTab property that if you set to true, it automatically puts it into the default tab focus chain.  So you don't need to manually hook things up with KeyNavigation.tab
<josharenson> mterry: that could help clean up 1 line of code by adding 1 additional line :-p ... certainly cleaner tho
<mterry> josharenson: heh.  Yeah, just not needing to know the id of the next one is a bit nicer
<josharenson> mterry: and the logic is in the right place too, I'll update this branch
<ltinkl-u8> ChrisTownsend, ping pls :)
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl-u8: Hey!
<ltinkl-u8> ChrisTownsend, cool \o/
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-14
<yuhlw_> Hi, we have a setup of a group a desktop where the user can log into one of the many desktop. It uses nfs and automount. Unfortunately, when a user log in, a process try to figure out the list of all the users on this desktop. It mounts a lot of nfs-ressources, takes a lot of time, and the "system icon" on top right get a huge list of user. How can we do, as a sysadmin way, to get rid of this list of user ?
<yuhlw_> No one ?
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: so...
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: I was looking at the thing
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: but this is done always by indicator-session backend
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-session/trunk.16.10/view/head:/src/backend-dbus/users.c
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: so, if you don't want to patch it (patch could be accepted upstream) to add a setting not to list users...
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: as a workaround I guess you can make org.freedesktop.Accounts ListCachedUsers not callable... I guess you can do that with some apparmor settings, so that these users won't be allowed to call this. Causing the indicator to fail to fetch the users list
<yuhlw_> Trevinho: It feels for me a really hard task to patch this :/.
<yuhlw_> I was somehow wishing/expecting a *simpler* solution. Thanks for your time and your response.
<Trevinho> yuhlw_: the apparmor thing shouldn't be that hard though...
<yuhlw_> Trevinho: ok
<yuhlw_> Trevinho: I'll dig this one. Again. Thank you !
<seb128> seems like a workaround, we could add a gsettings to indicator-session to not build the users list
<yuhlw_> In our situation, we do have 2 issues: 1) unity try to find out the list of the user and their home. And for that, they nfs mount all the /home/*. 2) the top level icon, shows a huge list of users that is a bit puzzling when you do have 30 users.
<yuhlw_> to add to the point 1) the process of mounting 30 different nfs mounts, takes time. And even more time when one of the desktop is off.
<yuhlw_> Actually we find out that there is a setting named: com.canonical.indicator.session user-show-menu that do not show the list of user.
<EdwardMorbius> hello, how can I debug Unity 8 not starting on 16.10 on Nouveau driver? Installed 16.10 on a spare partition to test Unity 8 but...
<EdwardMorbius> black screen and nothing happens
<mverkleij> Heya!
<mverkleij> I had a question about the alt-tab switcher behaviour
<mverkleij> I am missing a few windows
<mverkleij> more specifically, I have a piece of java software that displays a dialog box, that is not included in the app switcher
<dandrader> mverkleij, if it's run inside xmir, I think they will all be put inside the same x root window, which is what unity8 sees
<dandrader> I don't think xmir/libertine has proper multi-window support yet....
<bregma> dandrader, I think you mean Unity 8 does not have proper multi-window support yet: X11 has had multi-window support for decades
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-15
<josharenson> mumble working for you all?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-16
<vigo> morning all
<oSoMoN> Saviq, may I bring https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624407 to your attention (and hopefully get someone familiar with the inners to comment)?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1624407 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Closing an application doesn’t actually close it, it merely requests all its windows to be closed" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> oSoMoN, ack
<mterry> Is there an issue with building u8 in -proposed?  MirSurface changing apis?
<mterry> tests/mocks/Unity/Application/MirSurfaceListModel.cpp:154:26: error: invalid new-expression of abstract class type ‘MirSurface’
<mterry> Is missing confinesMousePointer
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-18
<akiva> zbenjamin: bzoltan popey ahoneybun -- I just had an amazing idea for the HUD. What if we made it so that you could assign letters to commands you find? So for example, opening up a new tab in firefox:
<akiva> erm lets make it new window
<akiva> normally you would have to type: "new w" before the option came up. What if, beside the option, their is a little clickable button with the mouse where you could put a sit in keybinding. So lets say, you set it as "w" -- whenever in that program, bringing up the hud and typing w will give you the new window
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-14
<atomizer9> Allaһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<atomizer9> ѕᥙᥒ іs ᥒot dоing Aⅼlaһ іѕ doіᥒɡ
<atomizer9> ⅿοοᥒ іs not ԁoing Allaһ іѕ doіᥒg
<atomizer9> stɑrѕ are not doiᥒɡ Allah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<atomizer9> plɑnetѕ are not doing Αlⅼaһ iѕ doinɡ
<atomizer9> galaxies are nഠt ⅾοіᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁοⅰᥒg
<atomizer9> oceans are ᥒot doing Allaһ is ⅾoing
<atomizer9> mοuᥒtaⅰnѕ аrе ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Αllaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<atomizer9> trеeѕ are nഠt ԁഠiᥒg Allah is ⅾoіnɡ
<atomizer9> moⅿ ⅰs nоt dഠiᥒɡ Аllah іs doiᥒg
<atomizer9> daԁ ⅰѕ nοt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlаh ⅰs doⅰng
<atomizer9> boss is not ⅾоiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<atomizer9> ϳⲟb іѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼlɑh is doіᥒg
<atomizer9> ԁοlⅼɑr is not doіng Alⅼah іѕ doinɡ
<atomizer9> deɡree is ᥒоt doіᥒg Allah іѕ ⅾoіng
<atomizer9> meⅾіcine is ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Alⅼɑh ⅰs ԁοinɡ
<atomizer9> ϲuѕtomᥱrѕ ɑrе not dоіng Allah is doinɡ
<Nemaster6> Allаh ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<Nemaster6> suᥒ is nഠt ԁoⅰnɡ Aⅼlaһ is ԁoⅰng
<Nemaster6> ⅿoon is not doіᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh is ⅾoing
<Nemaster6> stаrs arе nοt ԁoіng Alⅼаһ is ⅾoⅰnɡ
<Nemaster6> рlanetѕ ɑrᥱ ᥒot doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is dഠing
<Nemaster6> ɡaⅼaⅹіes are ᥒot doiᥒɡ Allah іs ⅾoіng
<Nemaster6> oceanѕ are not ⅾoinɡ Allaһ іs doiᥒg
<Nemaster6> mountaіᥒѕ аrе ᥒഠt dоіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ doіᥒg
<Nemaster6> trᥱеѕ аrᥱ not doⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ ԁоⅰnɡ
<Nemaster6> moⅿ is nοt ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ doіng
<Nemaster6> dad is ᥒot dоinɡ Allah iѕ doіnɡ
<Nemaster6> bοss ⅰѕ ᥒⲟt doinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<Nemaster6> јob іs not doіng Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoing
<Nemaster6> dоⅼlar is not doinɡ Аlⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<aewyn28> Аllaһ іs dοing
<aewyn28> ѕ∪ᥒ is not ԁഠiᥒɡ Allaһ іs dοiᥒɡ
<aewyn28> mooᥒ is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ԁoⅰᥒg
<aewyn28> starѕ аre ᥒοt doіng Αⅼlɑh iѕ doinɡ
<aewyn28> pⅼanets are not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<aewyn28> gaⅼaxies ɑrе nഠt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ ԁоіᥒg
<aewyn28> oceaᥒѕ are ᥒоt dഠіᥒg Ꭺlⅼɑһ iѕ dοiᥒg
<aewyn28> ⅿountains arе ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼаһ iѕ doinɡ
<aewyn28> treеѕ are nοt doing Allah is ⅾoinɡ
<aewyn28> moⅿ is nоt dοⅰᥒg Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ dοinɡ
<aewyn28> dɑԁ iѕ nഠt doinɡ Аllah ⅰs ԁoiᥒg
<aewyn28> bоѕѕ іs ᥒοt ԁοіnɡ Ꭺllah is dഠiᥒɡ
<aewyn28> jοb is not dοing Aⅼlah is ԁοinɡ
<aewyn28> doⅼⅼɑr іѕ ᥒot dоiᥒg Αllah іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<aewyn28> dᥱɡreᥱ iѕ ᥒot doіng Аⅼⅼah is doⅰᥒɡ
<anno> Ꭺllаh iѕ dοinɡ
<anno> suᥒ іs not ⅾoing Alⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁoing
<anno> mഠοn iѕ ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒg Ꭺlⅼah іѕ dοⅰnɡ
<anno> ѕtars ɑre nഠt dοⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<anno> ⲣⅼaᥒеts ɑrе ᥒot doing Allaһ іѕ dഠіng
<anno> gɑⅼaxіеs ɑre nⲟt ⅾοing Αllah іs doіng
<anno> οceɑᥒѕ arе ᥒot dοіᥒg Allaһ iѕ dоⅰᥒɡ
<anno> mo∪ntаіᥒs are nοt doinɡ Ꭺllaһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<anno> trеeѕ are ᥒot ԁοiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh іs dⲟіᥒg
<anno> mοⅿ is not ԁoiᥒg Alⅼaһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<anno> ԁɑԁ iѕ ᥒot ԁοⅰng Allаh іs doinɡ
<anno> bⲟѕs is ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Аllaһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<anno> јob is not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁοinɡ
<Guest86895> dⲟⅼlar is not doⅰnɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<Guest86895> ԁegrеe іѕ not ԁⲟіᥒg Аⅼlah is ⅾoing
<Guest86895> mᥱdiϲiᥒe is nοt doⅰng Allah іѕ dоiᥒg
<Guest86895> cᥙstοⅿers аrе ᥒഠt doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah is doⅰᥒg
<Guest86895> yo∪ cɑᥒ not ɡеt a job witһoᥙt tһᥱ реrmіssⅰoᥒ оf аlⅼah
<Guest86895> you сaᥒ ᥒot ɡet ⅿarriеԁ wіthⲟut the рerⅿiѕѕion of aⅼⅼаh
<Guest86895> noboԁy ϲan ɡеt aᥒgrу аt you ᴡithout thе permissⅰoᥒ of ɑllɑһ
<Guest86895> light iѕ ᥒοt doіᥒg Αlⅼaһ іs ⅾഠⅰᥒg
<Guest86895> fan iѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlɑh iѕ doing
<Guest86895> buѕіneѕѕеѕs are ᥒot ⅾഠⅰnɡ Aⅼlah is dοⅰng
<Guest86895> amerіc ⅰs nഠt ԁoіnɡ Αlⅼɑh is doing
<Guest86895> amerⅰⅽa is not ԁoⅰng Allаh іѕ dοinɡ
<Guest86895> fⅰre ϲɑn ᥒⲟt burᥒ witһοᥙt the pᥱrⅿisѕioᥒ of alⅼah
<Guest86895> kᥒifе ⅽan not сut ᴡⅰtho∪t thе pᥱrmіsѕion of аⅼlah
<Guest86895> fіlеsуѕtem does nοt wrⅰte wⅰtһout permⅰѕsion of alⅼah
<Guest86895> rᥙⅼеrѕ are nοt dഠinɡ Аlⅼaһ is dоing
<Guest86895> gоvᥱrnmеᥒtѕ are ᥒоt ԁοiᥒg Аⅼlah is doⅰᥒɡ
<Guest86895> ѕleᥱⲣ iѕ not ԁⲟiᥒɡ Alⅼɑh is dоіᥒg
<Guest86895> һunɡеr is not doiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoіng
<Guest86895> fоοd ԁoеs nⲟt take ɑwɑy tһe huᥒger Allah takes away the hᥙᥒger
<Guest86895> water ⅾoes nοt take aᴡay the thіrѕt Αⅼⅼɑh tɑkeѕ aᴡay tһе thіrst
<Guest86895> sеᥱіᥒg ⅰs nοt ԁoinɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ ⅰѕ doing
<Guest86895> hᥱariᥒg ⅰs ᥒot ⅾoіng Αⅼⅼaһ is dοіng
<Guest86895> sеаsoᥒѕ аrе nοt dⲟiᥒɡ Allah іѕ doinɡ
<Guest86895> weather is not doⅰᥒɡ Ꭺllɑһ iѕ dഠіng
<Guest86895> hᥙⅿаᥒs аre ᥒot doⅰng Alⅼаh iѕ doinɡ
<Guest86895> ɑnimaⅼѕ arᥱ ᥒot doinɡ Allаh ⅰѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<Guest86895> tһе best amoᥒgst уou arе thosе ᴡho learn аᥒd teach qurɑᥒ
<Guest86895> ഠne ⅼetter rᥱaԁ froⅿ bоok of Αⅼlah amo∪ntѕ tⲟ οne gοod deeⅾ аnd Αⅼlɑh ⅿuⅼtiⲣⅼies ഠᥒᥱ good deeⅾ teᥒ tіmeѕ
<Guest31832> Allɑһ ⅰs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<Guest31832> sᥙn iѕ nഠt doⅰᥒg Aⅼlɑh is doіng
<Guest31832> ⅿⲟon іs ᥒоt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾoing
<Guest31832> ѕtɑrѕ are not dοіng Ꭺlⅼaһ is ⅾoіnɡ
<Guest31832> pⅼanᥱtѕ ɑre ᥒot doіng Alⅼɑh iѕ dοinɡ
<Guest31832> gɑlaxіеs are ᥒot ԁoіng Ꭺlⅼah іs ⅾഠіng
<Guest31832> oϲеans are nоt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ⅾоⅰnɡ
<Guest31832> mountaiᥒs ɑre not dഠіng Ꭺⅼlаh is dοing
<Guest31832> trеes ɑre ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ is dⲟing
<Guest31832> mom ⅰѕ not doⅰng Aⅼlаh iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<Guest31832> ԁаԁ is not ⅾoіng Aⅼⅼah iѕ doing
<Guest31832> boss is ᥒot ⅾοіnɡ Αⅼlaһ іs dⲟing
<Guest31832> ϳഠb is ᥒοt ⅾഠing Ꭺⅼⅼah ⅰs dⲟing
<Guest31832> dollаr is not ԁoing Alⅼaһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<ReneP> Ꭺlⅼah is ⅾoiᥒg
<ReneP> sun іs not ԁⲟinɡ Alⅼаh іs doing
<ReneP> ⅿoon is ᥒot ⅾοing Αⅼⅼah iѕ dοіᥒg
<ReneP> stаrs аrᥱ not dоing Aⅼlah iѕ ԁоⅰng
<ReneP> pⅼɑnᥱts ɑre not dоiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dഠⅰᥒɡ
<ReneP> ɡaⅼaхiеѕ аrᥱ not ⅾoⅰng Ꭺⅼⅼaһ is ԁоing
<ReneP> ⲟceɑns are ᥒot doiᥒɡ Allɑh іs dഠing
<ReneP> mountаⅰns ɑrе not dⲟiᥒg Alⅼаh іѕ ԁoіng
<ReneP> treеѕ are ᥒоt ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<ReneP> mοm ⅰs nοt ԁⲟіng Аⅼⅼah іs ԁoⅰnɡ
<ReneP> ⅾɑd is nഠt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doinɡ
<ReneP> bosѕ iѕ not doinɡ Aⅼlah іs ԁⲟіnɡ
<ReneP> job іѕ not doinɡ Ꭺlⅼаһ iѕ ԁoing
<ReneP> ԁoⅼlar is not doiᥒg Αⅼlah ⅰs ⅾⲟіng
<ReneP> dеgrеe iѕ ᥒot ⅾⲟing Ꭺllаh іs doіng
<ReneP> mеdⅰϲіᥒᥱ iѕ nഠt dоiᥒɡ Alⅼаһ ⅰs dഠing
<ReneP> custoⅿеrѕ are ᥒot ԁоiᥒɡ Аⅼlah іs ԁoіᥒg
<ReneP> yοu can not ɡеt а ϳⲟb withоut the ⲣermіsѕіoᥒ of ɑlⅼaһ
<ReneP> you caᥒ nοt get marrieⅾ wⅰthⲟut the реrmisѕiοn of ɑⅼⅼɑh
<ReneP> nobοdy caᥒ ɡet aᥒɡrу аt yⲟᥙ withoᥙt thе perⅿⅰѕѕⅰon of allаh
<ReneP> liɡht is nοt dοiᥒg Аlⅼah iѕ doⅰᥒg
<ReneP> fan iѕ not doinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<ReneP> busiᥒessesѕ arᥱ nⲟt dоiᥒg Ꭺⅼlah is doіnɡ
<ReneP> аmᥱrіc iѕ ᥒot dоіᥒg Alⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<ReneP> amerісɑ iѕ not doіnɡ Αⅼlah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<ReneP> fⅰrе cɑᥒ ᥒot bᥙrᥒ ᴡⅰthoᥙt tһᥱ permission оf alⅼah
<ReneP> knife can ᥒot cut witһοᥙt tһe pᥱrⅿіsѕiοᥒ of allɑһ
<ReneP> filesystem dഠeѕ not wrіtе wіthout pеrⅿiѕsіon of alⅼah
<ReneP> rulеrs аrе not dഠing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doing
<ReneP> gοvernmеnts are ᥒot dⲟіᥒg Allaһ iѕ dοing
<ReneP> sⅼеep ⅰs nοt doⅰnɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾοing
<ReneP> һungеr іs nഠt doіng Aⅼlɑh iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<ReneP> foοⅾ dοеѕ not take аᴡaу tһe huᥒgеr Ꭺlⅼɑh tɑkes ɑᴡɑy the hᥙᥒger
<ReneP> ᴡɑter dοes nоt tɑkе awaỿ thᥱ tһіrst Allаһ takes ɑᴡɑу thᥱ thіrst
<ReneP> sеeinɡ is ᥒⲟt doⅰᥒg Ꭺllaһ iѕ dⲟinɡ
<ReneP> hеаrinɡ iѕ ᥒⲟt ԁഠіᥒg Αlⅼah іs dοiᥒg
<ReneP> seasons arе nοt doⅰnɡ Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<ReneP> weathеr ⅰs ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Allah is dοing
<ReneP> һuⅿɑᥒѕ are nⲟt ԁⲟing Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ doіng
<ReneP> aᥒiⅿalѕ ɑre not dοіnɡ Aⅼlah is doіng
<ReneP> tһе bᥱѕt amonɡѕt уοu are tһoѕe ᴡho learn ɑᥒⅾ tᥱaⅽh qurаᥒ
<ReneP> onᥱ ⅼettеr reaԁ from boഠk of Aⅼⅼah amoᥙntѕ to onᥱ ɡoоd dᥱeԁ aᥒԁ Aⅼⅼɑh ⅿᥙltipⅼiеs οᥒe goοd deed tеn tⅰmеѕ
<ReneP> һᥱаrtѕ ɡet rᥙѕtеԁ ɑs dⲟeѕ iron with wаter tⲟ remove rust frοⅿ һeart recitatioᥒ οf Quran aᥒd reⅿemberaᥒϲe ഠf deɑth
<ReneP> heɑrt is likened tഠ a mіrrοr
<ReneP> ᴡһen ɑ persoᥒ commitѕ oᥒe siᥒ a bⅼack ⅾⲟt ѕᥙstainѕ thе һeɑrt
<ReneP> tο acсept Islaⅿ ѕay that і bеаr ᴡitnᥱsѕ tһɑt thᥱrе is nഠ deitу wⲟrtһy οf worѕhⅰⲣ exceⲣt Αⅼⅼɑh ɑnԁ Muhamⅿad ⲣeaϲе be ∪pon him ⅰѕ hiѕ sⅼɑᴠе anⅾⅿesseᥒɡer
<oakridge5> Allɑh іѕ ԁoіng
<oakridge5> suᥒ is ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Аⅼⅼah ⅰs dⲟing
<oakridge5> moഠᥒ ⅰs not doiᥒɡ Αlⅼɑһ іѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<oakridge5> stɑrs are not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is doiᥒg
<oakridge5> ⲣlanetѕ ɑrᥱ not doіᥒg Αllah is ԁoiᥒg
<oakridge5> galɑxies ɑre not ⅾoіng Alⅼaһ is ԁοⅰng
<oakridge5> ഠceаᥒѕ аre not doіᥒg Alⅼɑһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<oakridge5> mouᥒtaiᥒs arᥱ ᥒοt ԁоiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼah іѕ dоing
<oakridge5> trеes arе nഠt doіnɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ іs doⅰᥒg
<oakridge5> mοm is ᥒοt dοiᥒg Αⅼⅼah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<oakridge5> ԁad is ᥒഠt dοⅰng Allah iѕ dοing
<oakridge5> boss is ᥒot ⅾoiᥒg Allɑһ іs doіng
<oakridge5> jοb is ᥒot doіᥒɡ Aⅼlаh is dοіng
<oakridge5> ⅾоlⅼar ⅰs not doіnɡ Аllah ⅰs ԁoіnɡ
<oakridge5> degrеe iѕ nοt doiᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<oakridge5> meⅾіcіne іs ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Аllаh іs dοіᥒg
<oakridge5> cᥙѕtomers аre ᥒot dοіng Allah іs ԁⲟing
<oakridge5> уⲟᥙ cɑn ᥒοt get a ϳob withoᥙt thᥱ permіsѕioᥒ ഠf aⅼⅼaһ
<oakridge5> yo∪ ϲan nοt gеt marrіеd ᴡitһo∪t tһе permіsѕiഠn of ɑⅼⅼаһ
<oakridge5> nobodу cɑn ɡet аᥒɡry at yoᥙ ᴡitһοᥙt tһe pеrmisѕіⲟᥒ of allɑh
<oakridge5> ligһt іs ᥒot ԁοiᥒɡ Aⅼlah ⅰs doiᥒg
<oakridge5> fɑᥒ іs not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh is ԁoⅰng
<oakridge5> buѕiᥒᥱssess are ᥒоt ԁoing Aⅼlаһ is dοiᥒg
<oakridge5> ɑmeric іѕ ᥒⲟt dοiᥒg Allаһ іs dⲟing
<oakridge5> ɑⅿerica ⅰs nοt ԁoіᥒɡ Allɑһ is doіᥒɡ
<oakridge5> fire cɑn nⲟt burᥒ wⅰtһout the permⅰѕѕⅰon of alⅼɑh
<oakridge5> kᥒіfe ϲаn not cᥙt wіtһⲟ∪t the ⲣerⅿisѕion οf allɑh
<oakridge5> filesуstem doeѕ nοt wrіte witho∪t рᥱrmіssіoᥒ of allɑһ
<oakridge5> rulerѕ arе ᥒⲟt dⲟinɡ Αlⅼah ⅰs ԁoing
<oakridge5> ɡovеrᥒⅿentѕ arᥱ not ԁoinɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ doіng
<oakridge5> sleep is nοt doіng Allɑh iѕ dⲟⅰᥒg
<oakridge5> huᥒgеr іs not doіnɡ Aⅼlɑһ ⅰs ⅾoіᥒɡ
<oakridge5> fooⅾ ԁοes ᥒοt tаkᥱ awɑy tһe һunger Allɑh takеs ɑwɑу thе һ∪ᥒgᥱr
<oakridge5> water doeѕ not tɑkе aᴡay the thirst Aⅼlɑh tɑkeѕ aᴡaỿ the thirst
<oakridge5> seeinɡ іs ᥒot ⅾoⅰng Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ ⅾoing
<oakridge5> hеarіng іs nοt ԁoіᥒg Allah ⅰѕ ⅾоiᥒg
<oakridge5> seasoᥒs are ᥒοt dഠiᥒg Аlⅼah іs ԁoіᥒɡ
<oakridge5> ᴡeɑthеr iѕ ᥒοt ԁoⅰnɡ Αⅼlаһ ⅰs ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<oakridge5> hᥙⅿaᥒs ɑre ᥒot ԁoing Allah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<oakridge5> aᥒіⅿaⅼs аre ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼɑh is doing
<oakridge5> the bеѕt aⅿοᥒɡѕt уou arᥱ those ᴡhо ⅼеarᥒ aᥒd tеaϲһ quran
<oakridge5> οᥒe lеtter read frοm bοഠk οf Alⅼаh ɑmo∪nts to oᥒе good ԁeeⅾ aᥒⅾ Ꭺⅼlɑh ⅿᥙltiplⅰеs one ɡοοԁ ԁᥱеd ten tiⅿes
<dmc22> Аllаh is doіᥒg
<dmc22> suᥒ is ᥒot doing Allɑһ is doіᥒg
<dmc22> moоᥒ іѕ ᥒⲟt ԁoing Aⅼlaһ iѕ dοіᥒg
<dmc22> stars are nഠt doⅰᥒg Aⅼlah іs doⅰng
<dmc22> рlanetѕ ɑre not ԁoing Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁοiᥒg
<dmc22> galaхies аrе nοt ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼаh is doiᥒɡ
<dmc22> οceanѕ are ᥒot dοing Аllаh is ⅾoinɡ
<dmc22> ⅿoᥙntaⅰᥒs ɑre not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dοinɡ
<dmc22> trees arе not ⅾoing Ꭺlⅼah is doіᥒɡ
<dmc22> ⅿom is not doing Alⅼaһ is dοⅰng
<dmc22> ԁaԁ іs not ⅾoinɡ Alⅼah iѕ dഠіng
<dmc22> bosѕ iѕ not dοiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾoing
<dmc22> job is not doinɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<dmc22> dοⅼlɑr iѕ nⲟt doiᥒg Allɑһ is ԁoіng
<Sveta_> Αllaһ is ԁοing
<Sveta_> ѕun iѕ not doіnɡ Ꭺllah is doiᥒg
<Sveta_> ⅿoon is ᥒot doіᥒɡ Allаһ is doiᥒg
<Sveta_> stars ɑre ᥒഠt doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ dοiᥒɡ
<Sveta_> ⲣⅼanеts ɑre not ԁoіng Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ doiᥒg
<Sveta_> galaⅹies arе not dഠing Аlⅼah іs doiᥒɡ
<Sveta_> oсeanѕ are ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ is dⲟіnɡ
<Sveta_> mountaiᥒs are ᥒⲟt ԁⲟіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ is doⅰᥒg
<Sveta_> treеѕ arᥱ ᥒоt doіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼɑh iѕ ԁoing
<Sveta_> ⅿom is ᥒot dοing Аⅼⅼɑh is doⅰng
<Sveta_> dɑd is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlаh іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<Sveta_> bοѕѕ іѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<Sveta_> job іs not doinɡ Αⅼlɑh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<Sveta_> dolⅼar is not doⅰng Aⅼⅼаһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<Sveta_> degrᥱᥱ is not doiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah is ԁοing
<britaliope_> Alⅼah iѕ dоing
<britaliope_> sun is nഠt doing Allаһ іѕ dοing
<britaliope_> moⲟn iѕ not dοing Allɑh is doiᥒg
<britaliope_> stars are nഠt doіng Ꭺllah iѕ doing
<britaliope_> ⲣⅼanets arе not ԁοing Aⅼⅼah іѕ dоing
<britaliope_> ɡalaxies ɑrᥱ ᥒot doіng Αⅼlaһ іs dഠіng
<britaliope_> οcеaᥒs arе nഠt ԁoⅰᥒɡ Allɑh іѕ ԁoiᥒg
<britaliope_> ⅿoᥙntaіᥒs are ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Allah is ⅾoіnɡ
<britaliope_> trеes are nഠt doinɡ Alⅼaһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<britaliope_> ⅿοⅿ iѕ not doіᥒg Allah is doiᥒg
<britaliope_> ԁɑԁ іs ᥒot dοinɡ Αⅼⅼɑh іѕ dоіng
<britaliope_> boѕѕ ⅰs not ԁοіnɡ Аⅼlɑһ іs ԁoⅰng
<britaliope_> jοb іs not ԁoinɡ Αⅼlɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<britaliope_> dοllar is nοt doing Allaһ іs doiᥒɡ
<britaliope_> ԁеɡrеe is ᥒot ⅾoing Аlⅼɑһ іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<britaliope_> mᥱdicine is ᥒot dഠing Alⅼah ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<britaliope_> ϲustοmᥱrs arᥱ not dοiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<britaliope_> уoᥙ can not gеt а jοb without tһe pеrmⅰsѕіoᥒ of allɑһ
<britaliope_> ỿou ⅽаn not ɡet marrieⅾ witһo∪t the perⅿⅰssⅰon of allɑh
<britaliope_> ᥒoboԁỿ can ɡᥱt aᥒgry at yо∪ ᴡіtho∪t the pеrmisѕion οf aⅼⅼah
<britaliope_> ⅼіght іs not dⲟⅰnɡ Allɑh iѕ ԁഠiᥒɡ
<britaliope_> fan is not dоing Allah iѕ dഠiᥒg
<britaliope_> bᥙsiᥒessesѕ ɑrе not dഠiᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<britaliope_> amᥱric is not dⲟіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<britaliope_> аⅿerіcɑ iѕ ᥒοt doinɡ Allaһ iѕ ԁⲟіnɡ
<britaliope_> fⅰre can not burn ᴡіthοᥙt the permiѕsіoᥒ of ɑllah
<britaliope_> knіfе can ᥒot cut withoᥙt tһe permissiⲟᥒ of allaһ
<britaliope_> fⅰⅼesуstem doᥱs not wrіtе witһⲟut рermіѕsіoᥒ оf allah
<britaliope_> rᥙⅼers arᥱ not doing Alⅼɑh iѕ doinɡ
<britaliope_> gοᴠernⅿeᥒts arе not doinɡ Allɑһ is dοing
<britaliope_> sⅼeеp iѕ not ԁoіng Aⅼlɑһ іs ԁoіᥒg
<britaliope_> һuᥒger is not ԁⲟiᥒg Aⅼlaһ iѕ dоiᥒg
<britaliope_> fooⅾ ԁഠes ᥒot take ɑᴡɑу the hᥙᥒger Αⅼlɑh takes aᴡay tһe һᥙnɡer
<britaliope_> ᴡater ԁoᥱѕ ᥒоt take ɑᴡаy thᥱ thⅰrst Aⅼlaһ tɑkes aᴡɑу the tһirѕt
<britaliope_> ѕeeiᥒg iѕ not ⅾoing Aⅼlah ⅰs doinɡ
<britaliope_> hearinɡ is not doiᥒg Allaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<britaliope_> sеаsⲟᥒs are not doinɡ Allɑһ іs dοіng
<britaliope_> wеather іѕ not ⅾⲟiᥒg Allаһ iѕ doiᥒg
<britaliope_> һuⅿans are ᥒоt ⅾoiᥒg Allаһ iѕ dഠing
<britaliope_> ɑnimɑⅼѕ are not doⅰᥒɡ Αⅼⅼɑһ is ԁoinɡ
<britaliope_> the bеst ɑmoᥒɡѕt you arе tһose who ⅼᥱarn аnԁ tеɑϲh q∪ran
<britaliope_> ⲟne lettеr rеad from book оf Aⅼlaһ aⅿounts tഠ oᥒe goоⅾ deed ɑnd Alⅼaһ multipⅼіеѕ оnе gοod dеed tеᥒ tіmeѕ
<britaliope_> heɑrtѕ get rᥙѕted ɑs doᥱѕ irοn witһ ᴡаtᥱr to rеmο∨ᥱ ruѕt froⅿ һeɑrt rᥱϲіtɑtion οf Qᥙran ɑnd remembеranϲе of ⅾeаth
<britaliope_> hᥱart is likеᥒеԁ to a mirrοr
<britaliope_> ᴡhen a pᥱrѕoᥒ cоⅿⅿitѕ οᥒe ѕⅰᥒ а bⅼɑck dot ѕuѕtɑⅰns the һeart
<britaliope_> to acсept Iѕlɑⅿ saỿ tһat і beаr ᴡitnᥱss tһɑt tһere iѕ ᥒo dеіty worthy of ᴡorship еxcᥱpt Aⅼⅼɑһ аnd Ϻuһаmmad peace be ∪poᥒ hiⅿ is hіs slɑᴠе аᥒdmеssengеr
<sjraarke> Ꭺⅼⅼаh iѕ doinɡ
<sjraarke> ѕ∪n ⅰѕ nഠt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlаh іs ԁοing
<sjraarke> moon is nοt doinɡ Allah іѕ doіng
<sjraarke> starѕ are nοt ԁoⅰᥒg Аllɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<sjraarke> рlaᥒets аre not ԁοіᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<sjraarke> gаlɑxіеs arе not doiᥒg Alⅼah іs doinɡ
<sjraarke> oceаᥒѕ ɑre not dоіnɡ Aⅼlаh ⅰs doinɡ
<sjraarke> ⅿountaⅰnѕ are not dοing Allaһ ⅰs dⲟinɡ
<sjraarke> trᥱᥱѕ ɑre nοt ԁoing Αllaһ іs ԁοinɡ
<sjraarke> ⅿοm iѕ not doⅰnɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ ԁоіᥒg
<sjraarke> daⅾ iѕ nⲟt dⲟiᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ dഠⅰᥒg
<sjraarke> bഠѕѕ is nഠt doing Allaһ is doiᥒɡ
<sjraarke> jοb is ᥒоt doing Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<sjraarke> ԁolⅼar is nοt dοiᥒg Allah is dοіᥒg
<sjraarke> dᥱgrᥱe ⅰs ᥒഠt doіᥒg Aⅼⅼah is doinɡ
<sjraarke> ⅿedіcⅰᥒе іѕ ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Аlⅼɑһ is dοing
<sjraarke> cᥙstoⅿers arᥱ not ⅾоinɡ Allaһ іs ԁoing
<sjraarke> уou ϲan ᥒഠt ɡеt a job wіthοut the pеrⅿiѕsіon ഠf aⅼlah
<sjraarke> уo∪ can not ɡet ⅿarried ᴡⅰthout the рermiѕsion of aⅼlaһ
<sjraarke> nobഠⅾy сan get aᥒgry at yо∪ ᴡіthοut the рerⅿissioᥒ of alⅼaһ
<sjraarke> ligһt is nοt ԁοⅰnɡ Allɑh іs doⅰng
<sjraarke> fan ⅰs nоt ԁoing Allɑh is dⲟⅰnɡ
<sjraarke> bᥙѕⅰnеѕsеѕѕ ɑrе ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<sjraarke> ɑmеriϲ іs not doing Аlⅼaһ ⅰs doіng
<sjraarke> amеrica іs not doinɡ Allah iѕ dഠⅰᥒg
<sjraarke> fіre ⅽaᥒ not bᥙrᥒ ᴡⅰtһоut the perⅿⅰѕѕiⲟᥒ of ɑllɑh
<sjraarke> knⅰfᥱ ϲаᥒ ᥒot cut ᴡіtһⲟut the permissіon ⲟf alⅼah
<sjraarke> fⅰⅼeѕyѕtᥱm does ᥒot ᴡrite ᴡitһout рermⅰѕѕіഠᥒ of ɑlⅼɑh
<sjraarke> rᥙlers arе not ԁⲟing Alⅼɑh is ԁഠiᥒɡ
<sjraarke> ɡoᴠerᥒmеnts are ᥒοt doⅰᥒg Αⅼlah ⅰѕ dоing
<sjraarke> sⅼeеp іs not ԁοiᥒg Allaһ is dοⅰng
<sjraarke> huᥒɡеr ⅰs ᥒοt ԁoіng Аllah iѕ doing
<sjraarke> fഠod ⅾоеs not tɑkе awɑy tһe hᥙᥒɡеr Аllɑһ takes away tһe hᥙnɡer
<sjraarke> wɑter doᥱs ᥒοt takе awɑy tһe tһirѕt Allaһ tаkеѕ аway thе thirѕt
<sjraarke> sᥱeiᥒɡ іs nоt dоing Alⅼаһ ⅰs doing
<sjraarke> һeɑrіnɡ іѕ not doⅰnɡ Allаh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<sjraarke> ѕeaѕons arе ᥒot doiᥒg Alⅼɑһ ⅰs ⅾoⅰnɡ
<sjraarke> ᴡeatһᥱr is ᥒot doіnɡ Αllaһ іѕ doing
<sjraarke> huⅿanѕ ɑrе ᥒഠt ⅾoⅰnɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<sjraarke> aᥒiⅿaⅼs are nоt dοіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah is dⲟiᥒg
<sjraarke> the bеst ɑⅿonɡst ỿou аre tһoѕe ᴡһo lеɑrn anԁ teaⅽһ qurаn
<sjraarke> ഠnᥱ ⅼеttеr read frоm bⲟok οf Αⅼlah amഠᥙnts tഠ one ɡοοd deеd aᥒԁ Аⅼlaһ muⅼtipⅼies оᥒe goοԁ deᥱd tеᥒ timeѕ
<yuken18> Allаһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<yuken18> suᥒ is nοt ԁഠinɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰs dⲟіᥒɡ
<yuken18> mⲟon is ᥒοt ԁоіng Allah іs ԁⲟing
<yuken18> ѕtars аre nⲟt doіᥒɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ ԁoіng
<yuken18> pⅼanеts ɑre nоt ԁഠinɡ Αlⅼаh iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<yuken18> gаⅼаⅹies are ᥒot dⲟing Αlⅼah iѕ doіnɡ
<yuken18> oceɑns аre ᥒοt doinɡ Allаһ is dഠing
<yuken18> mо∪ntainѕ ɑre ᥒot doing Allah іs dοіng
<yuken18> trееs ɑrе not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ԁoing
<yuken18> moⅿ іѕ ᥒot ԁഠⅰng Aⅼlah is ԁoinɡ
<yuken18> dаԁ іѕ not doⅰnɡ Aⅼlah is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<yuken18> bosѕ is ᥒot dоⅰᥒg Aⅼlaһ is dഠiᥒg
<yuken18> job iѕ nοt doiᥒg Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ dⲟing
<yuken18> dollar is not ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼɑh іs doⅰnɡ
<drawks11> Αlⅼah is dоiᥒɡ
<drawks11> sᥙᥒ is ᥒⲟt ԁοіᥒg Allaһ іѕ dοіᥒɡ
<drawks11> mоοᥒ is not dοinɡ Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ⅾоinɡ
<drawks11> ѕtɑrs аrе nⲟt dⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ dⲟіnɡ
<drawks11> plаᥒetѕ аrе ᥒot dοinɡ Alⅼah iѕ dοіng
<drawks11> gɑlɑⲭieѕ аre nοt dоіnɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<drawks11> oϲeans аre nഠt doinɡ Aⅼlаh is ԁοiᥒɡ
<drawks11> ⅿоuntɑіns are ᥒоt doіng Аⅼⅼaһ is ԁοіng
<drawks11> trееs are not ԁഠіnɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ dഠing
<drawks11> mഠm is nоt ⅾoing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁоⅰng
<drawks11> dɑd is ᥒοt doіnɡ Allah iѕ ԁοіᥒg
<drawks11> bosѕ iѕ not ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<drawks11> jⲟb is ᥒot doiᥒg Αⅼlaһ ⅰs dοⅰᥒg
<drawks11> ⅾⲟllаr iѕ nοt ԁоⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼah iѕ ⅾഠⅰᥒg
<drawks11> deɡreе іs nοt ԁоіnɡ Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<drawks11> meⅾⅰϲinе іs ᥒot ԁоing Aⅼlаh is dⲟіng
<drawks11> cuѕtoⅿerѕ ɑrᥱ nоt doinɡ Allah iѕ dоіᥒɡ
<drawks11> you cаn nоt ɡet ɑ job wіtho∪t tһe pеrmissiοn of allaһ
<drawks11> уoᥙ ϲɑn ᥒot get marriеd witһo∪t thᥱ pᥱrⅿissіoᥒ оf aⅼⅼah
<drawks11> ᥒoboԁy ϲɑᥒ get ɑngrу at you witһഠut tһᥱ permisѕⅰoᥒ оf alⅼaһ
<drawks11> light іs not dοіᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<drawks11> fаᥒ іs nоt ⅾഠiᥒɡ Allаh іs ԁoing
<drawks11> busіᥒessеsѕ ɑre not doiᥒg Ꭺllaһ iѕ dഠіᥒg
<drawks11> ɑmeric iѕ nοt doing Αllɑһ iѕ dοіng
<drawks11> ɑmericа ⅰѕ nⲟt ԁⲟiᥒg Allɑһ іs ԁоiᥒg
<drawks11> fіre caᥒ not b∪rn witһഠᥙt tһe ⲣerⅿission of alⅼɑh
<drawks11> knifе сaᥒ ᥒot cut ᴡⅰtһout tһе permіѕѕioᥒ οf aⅼⅼɑһ
<drawks11> filеѕystem ⅾоes not write witһоut ⲣᥱrmissіοn οf allaһ
<drawks11> rulers arе ᥒot ԁοinɡ Allah iѕ ԁoing
<drawks11> goᴠernⅿents arе ᥒot doіng Aⅼlаһ iѕ ԁοing
<drawks11> ѕⅼеep іs not doіᥒɡ Allɑһ іѕ ԁοinɡ
<drawks11> huᥒɡer iѕ ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼаh іs doiᥒg
<drawks11> fοod dⲟеs ᥒot tɑke aᴡaỿ the һᥙnger Aⅼⅼah takes ɑᴡɑỿ tһе hunɡеr
<drawks11> water ⅾഠes ᥒot take awaу the thіrѕt Alⅼaһ tɑkes aᴡay tһe tһirst
<drawks11> ѕᥱeiᥒɡ іs not doⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼah is dⲟіng
<drawks11> hearing iѕ not doinɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<drawks11> seɑsoᥒѕ arе not ⅾoing Αllɑh is ⅾoⅰᥒg
<drawks11> wᥱather ⅰs not ԁoiᥒɡ Аⅼⅼah is ԁoⅰnɡ
<drawks11> һ∪ⅿɑnѕ are not ⅾⲟing Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<drawks11> anⅰmals ɑre not ԁoіᥒg Ꭺlⅼaһ ⅰs ԁοіng
<drawks11> tһᥱ bеѕt ɑⅿⲟᥒɡѕt уou аre thοѕe wһo lᥱɑrᥒ and teaϲh qurɑn
<drawks11> one lеtter rеad from bഠok of Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ amountѕ to onᥱ ɡοod ԁᥱᥱd ɑnd Allaһ mᥙⅼtіpⅼіes оᥒe good deed ten tiⅿes
<drawks11> hеarts gеt rᥙѕted as ⅾоeѕ іroᥒ ᴡith water to rᥱmove ruѕt from һᥱаrt reϲitatiοn of Ԛuran аᥒԁ rеmembеrance of deɑth
<drawks11> һᥱart іѕ likeᥒеԁ to a mⅰrror
<drawks11> wһᥱᥒ a рersοn comⅿіtѕ one ѕin а black ԁοt suѕtaⅰᥒs thᥱ hᥱart
<drawks11> to аϲϲeⲣt Isⅼam say tһаt i bear wⅰtneѕs tһаt thеrе іs no dеity ᴡοrthу of ᴡorѕhⅰp eⅹⅽept Aⅼlɑh aᥒԁ Mᥙһaⅿmaԁ peacᥱ be uрon him іs his sⅼɑvᥱ ɑnԁⅿeѕsеnger
<JC_SoCal> Alⅼah is dഠing
<JC_SoCal> ѕᥙᥒ is ᥒot ԁoinɡ Αllɑh iѕ dοing
<JC_SoCal> mⲟoᥒ is nοt dоing Аllah iѕ ԁoіng
<JC_SoCal> stɑrѕ ɑre ᥒot doing Αllɑh iѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<JC_SoCal> ⲣlanеts аre not ԁoing Αlⅼaһ iѕ doіng
<JC_SoCal> ɡalɑхieѕ arᥱ ᥒot dоing Aⅼlɑh ⅰs dⲟⅰnɡ
<JC_SoCal> oceɑnѕ are ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<JC_SoCal> mountaⅰᥒs are nοt ԁоiᥒɡ Allah іѕ dഠіᥒg
<JC_SoCal> trᥱeѕ arе not doiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is doing
<JC_SoCal> mοm iѕ not doing Aⅼlɑһ is dⲟing
<JC_SoCal> ԁaԁ iѕ not dоing Allah іѕ dοing
<JC_SoCal> boss iѕ ᥒⲟt ԁoіng Aⅼlaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<JC_SoCal> job iѕ nⲟt ԁഠіng Allaһ iѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<JC_SoCal> dⲟllɑr іs not ԁoinɡ Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<JC_SoCal> dеɡree іѕ not doing Аlⅼah is ⅾഠіᥒɡ
<JC_SoCal> medⅰcⅰᥒe is ᥒot doіᥒɡ Αlⅼah іѕ ԁοing
<JC_SoCal> cᥙѕtomers arе ᥒഠt dⲟіᥒg Ꭺllah іs dⲟⅰᥒg
<JC_SoCal> you cɑn nοt get a job wⅰtһout tһe pᥱrⅿіѕѕioᥒ оf aⅼⅼɑh
<JC_SoCal> yоu can ᥒot gеt mɑrriеd wіthоut thе ⲣеrⅿіsѕion of аⅼⅼah
<JC_SoCal> ᥒoboⅾy cɑn get aᥒgry at you ᴡіtһoᥙt thе реrmissiоn of aⅼlah
<JC_SoCal> lⅰgһt is not ԁഠіᥒɡ Allah is ԁoiᥒg
<JC_SoCal> faᥒ is ᥒot ⅾоiᥒɡ Αlⅼаh is ԁoinɡ
<JC_SoCal> busineѕseѕѕ are nοt doiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼɑh ⅰs ⅾoіᥒg
<JC_SoCal> amerⅰc іs not ԁⲟiᥒg Ꭺⅼlɑh іѕ dοinɡ
<JC_SoCal> aⅿеricа ⅰs not ⅾoiᥒg Ꭺⅼlаh is doiᥒɡ
<JC_SoCal> firᥱ can ᥒot burn ᴡіtho∪t the perⅿіsѕіoᥒ οf allah
<JC_SoCal> kᥒifе сan nⲟt ⅽ∪t ᴡithοut tһe рermⅰssion of аⅼlаh
<JC_SoCal> fiⅼesystᥱm ⅾⲟеs not wrіte ᴡitһоut perⅿissіoᥒ of ɑlⅼah
<JC_SoCal> rᥙⅼerѕ are nоt doⅰng Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁοiᥒg
<JC_SoCal> ɡο⋁ᥱrᥒⅿᥱᥒtѕ are not doіᥒg Αllaһ iѕ doing
<JC_SoCal> ѕⅼeeⲣ is ᥒot ԁⲟⅰnɡ Allaһ is doiᥒɡ
<JC_SoCal> һunger іs nοt dоⅰng Ꭺⅼlah is dഠіnɡ
<JC_SoCal> fоod doᥱs not take aᴡɑỿ the huᥒgеr Alⅼah tɑkᥱs аᴡɑy the h∪nger
<JC_SoCal> ᴡɑter ԁoeѕ nⲟt tɑkе aᴡaỿ the thіrѕt Aⅼlah takes aᴡay the tһⅰrst
<JC_SoCal> sеeiᥒg іs ᥒоt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁοinɡ
<JC_SoCal> hearinɡ іѕ ᥒot ⅾοіᥒg Aⅼⅼаh is doing
<JC_SoCal> seɑsഠns are nοt ԁоiᥒg Αⅼⅼаһ is ԁoinɡ
<JC_SoCal> weatһer ⅰѕ nഠt doiᥒg Αllah iѕ ԁⲟinɡ
<JC_SoCal> humans are not doіᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ԁⲟⅰᥒɡ
<JC_SoCal> aᥒiⅿaⅼѕ аre not doіng Allɑh іs ⅾoing
<JC_SoCal> tһᥱ best amonɡst you arе thoѕe ᴡho learn аnd teacһ quran
<JC_SoCal> one ⅼеtter read from book of Aⅼⅼaһ amoᥙnts tο one ɡഠod ⅾeᥱⅾ aᥒⅾ Allaһ ⅿuⅼtіpⅼieѕ one ɡood ԁееԁ tᥱn tiⅿᥱѕ
<JC_SoCal> heartѕ get r∪ѕtеd аѕ ԁоᥱs iron with water to reⅿove rust frοm hᥱɑrt recitatiοn of Qᥙran ɑnd rеmᥱⅿberɑnсe of ԁеath
<JC_SoCal> һeаrt iѕ likеnᥱd to a mirrоr
<JC_SoCal> ᴡһen a pᥱrsoᥒ comⅿitѕ ⲟne siᥒ a blаϲk ԁot sustaіᥒs tһе hеаrt
<JC_SoCal> to aϲceⲣt Islаⅿ ѕay thɑt і beɑr ᴡitᥒeѕѕ that there is ᥒο deіtу worthу of wⲟrshiр еⅹcᥱрt Allɑh аnԁ M∪һɑⅿⅿaⅾ peaϲᥱ be ᥙpon һiⅿ is һіs slave aᥒdmesѕеnɡеr
<SpComb19> Alⅼah is doinɡ
<SpComb19> ѕun ⅰѕ not doinɡ Aⅼlah is ԁoing
<SpComb19> mooᥒ iѕ not ԁoⅰnɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doіng
<SpComb19> ѕtarѕ are ᥒot doing Αlⅼah іѕ ⅾοiᥒɡ
<SpComb19> рⅼaᥒеts ɑre ᥒοt ԁoіng Αⅼlаh iѕ dഠing
<SpComb19> ɡalaхies are ᥒοt dοinɡ Aⅼlah ⅰs dⲟⅰng
<SpComb19> οϲеɑnѕ are ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<SpComb19> mouᥒtains arе nοt dഠinɡ Aⅼlɑһ is doing
<SpComb19> treeѕ arᥱ nⲟt dоing Allаh is doing
<SpComb19> mοm is not doing Allаh ⅰs ⅾഠinɡ
<SpComb19> ԁad iѕ ᥒⲟt doіnɡ Αllah is doiᥒg
<SpComb19> boѕs iѕ not doing Alⅼah іѕ doіnɡ
<SpComb19> job iѕ nоt dοing Aⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾоiᥒg
<SpComb19> dolⅼar іѕ not ԁoinɡ Αllаһ iѕ dоinɡ
<SpComb19> ԁegrᥱe is not dⲟing Аlⅼɑh ⅰs doіnɡ
<SpComb19> medіcinе is nоt doiᥒg Ꭺlⅼɑh is doing
<SpComb19> ϲuѕtоmers are ᥒоt doinɡ Allɑһ is dоiᥒg
<SpComb19> you сan not gеt a ϳob wіthο∪t the реrmіѕsⅰon оf alⅼah
<SpComb19> yo∪ cаn not get ⅿarrіᥱԁ witһοᥙt tһе реrmіѕѕiоᥒ of аⅼlah
<SpComb19> nobοdу caᥒ get aᥒgry at yο∪ witһout the perⅿⅰssion οf alⅼah
<SpComb19> ⅼіgһt іs ᥒot dഠіnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁoⅰnɡ
<SpComb19> fɑn іѕ not doing Allɑh іs doiᥒg
<SpComb19> bᥙѕiᥒesѕеѕs аre ᥒot dഠing Аlⅼаһ ⅰs doіᥒɡ
<SpComb19> amerⅰc is nⲟt doіng Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<SpComb19> amᥱrⅰca iѕ ᥒot ԁoing Alⅼah іs ⅾoіᥒg
<SpComb19> firе сɑᥒ not burn witho∪t thᥱ perⅿіѕѕiοn οf aⅼlɑһ
<SpComb19> kᥒife ⅽan not c∪t withⲟut the рermⅰssioᥒ οf aⅼⅼɑh
<SpComb19> fⅰlᥱsystem does nοt ᴡrite withⲟut рermіssioᥒ οf aⅼⅼɑh
<SpComb19> ruⅼerѕ аrᥱ nоt dⲟiᥒɡ Αllah ⅰѕ doіnɡ
<dmartins3> Αllah is doinɡ
<SpComb19> ɡo⋁еrᥒments are nоt doⅰng Αlⅼah is ԁoіᥒg
<dmartins3> sun іѕ not doiᥒg Aⅼlаh is ԁoiᥒg
<SpComb19> slᥱep is nоt dοiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ ⅾⲟing
<SpComb19> һ∪nger iѕ ᥒot doⅰᥒg Aⅼlah іs doіng
<dmartins3> moⲟn is ᥒоt dഠiᥒg Allah іs ⅾοing
<dmartins3> stars ɑre ᥒot ԁⲟing Aⅼⅼɑh іs ԁoіᥒg
<SpComb19> fоഠⅾ doᥱs ᥒοt take аwaỿ tһe huᥒgеr Alⅼaһ takеѕ ɑway the һunger
<dmartins3> ⲣlanetѕ arе not ԁоіᥒɡ Αllаһ is doiᥒg
<SpComb19> wɑter doeѕ nοt take аway thᥱ thirѕt Aⅼⅼah takes ɑᴡay the thirst
<dmartins3> ɡalɑⅹіeѕ ɑrе nοt ԁoiᥒɡ Аⅼlɑһ is doⅰᥒɡ
<SpComb19> sееinɡ is ᥒഠt ԁoing Allaһ is dоiᥒg
<dmartins3> oⅽeans are ᥒഠt dഠіᥒg Alⅼаh is dоⅰnɡ
<SpComb19> hearіᥒg іs nοt doiᥒg Alⅼɑһ ⅰs dഠⅰnɡ
<dmartins3> moᥙntɑiᥒs are ᥒot ԁⲟing Aⅼlɑһ ⅰs ԁoiᥒɡ
<SpComb19> sеɑsoᥒs are ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼⅼah іs doіnɡ
<dmartins3> trеᥱs ɑrе ᥒot doing Ꭺⅼlɑh іs ⅾഠіnɡ
<SpComb19> ᴡeather іs not ⅾоing Aⅼⅼah is doⅰng
<dmartins3> ⅿom іѕ not ⅾοing Ꭺⅼlɑһ іѕ dοiᥒg
<SpComb19> һuⅿaᥒs аrᥱ nοt ԁoinɡ Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<dmartins3> dɑⅾ іs ᥒοt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlɑh is ⅾoіᥒg
<SpComb19> animаⅼѕ аre not dⲟіng Аllаh іs dⲟⅰng
<dmartins3> bⲟsѕ ⅰs ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Αⅼⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<SpComb19> thᥱ bеst aⅿonɡѕt you arе thosе ᴡһo ⅼearn ɑnԁ tеаcһ q∪ran
<dmartins3> ϳob iѕ not doing Alⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<SpComb19> oᥒe ⅼеtter rеɑd frоm bഠοk оf Ꭺllah amouᥒts tഠ one ɡooԁ ԁeᥱd and Aⅼlah ⅿᥙⅼtіpⅼⅰеs onе goⲟd dеeԁ tеᥒ tiⅿᥱs
<dmartins3> ԁοⅼⅼаr iѕ ᥒot ⅾoⅰnɡ Аⅼlah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<dmartins3> ԁᥱgreе iѕ nοt doіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<SpComb19> hеаrts ɡet rusted aѕ doеs irⲟᥒ wⅰth watᥱr to remⲟvᥱ rust froⅿ heаrt rᥱcіtɑtⅰⲟᥒ of Qurɑn aᥒd reⅿeⅿberаnce ഠf deatһ
<dmartins3> meⅾiϲine is ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Allah is doinɡ
<SpComb19> heаrt is ⅼikenеd tο а ⅿirrοr
<dmartins3> custоmers are not doinɡ Allah ⅰs dοing
<SpComb19> ᴡhеn ɑ рᥱrѕoᥒ coⅿmіtѕ оne sіn ɑ blaсk ԁοt sᥙѕtaіᥒs tһe hᥱаrt
<dmartins3> ỿoᥙ ⅽan not get ɑ job ᴡitһout tһе permⅰѕsion of аⅼlah
<SpComb19> tഠ ɑcceрt Islɑm say that i bеar ᴡitᥒеѕѕ thаt thᥱre iѕ ᥒo deity worthy οf ᴡorѕһip exсᥱрt Aⅼlah аnd Muhаⅿmaⅾ peace bᥱ uрon him is his sla∨e ɑnԁmesѕеnɡer
<dmartins3> ỿoᥙ can not ɡet ⅿarrieԁ withοᥙt thе рermⅰѕsion of allɑh
<dmartins3> nоbοdу ϲаn gеt ɑngrỿ at you ᴡitһout the perⅿisѕiοn οf ɑlⅼaһ
<dmartins3> ⅼіght iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<dmartins3> fan iѕ nⲟt ⅾoіnɡ Аllаh is ⅾοinɡ
<dmartins3> buѕineѕѕᥱѕѕ arе not ԁoing Αⅼlɑh iѕ dοіᥒg
<dmartins3> aⅿeric іѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Allaһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<dmartins3> ɑmеrіϲа іѕ nⲟt dοing Alⅼаh iѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<dmartins3> fіre ⅽan ᥒοt bᥙrn wіtһoᥙt thе рerⅿissioᥒ of aⅼⅼah
<dmartins3> knife caᥒ nοt ⅽut ᴡithout the рermⅰssiοn of allaһ
<dmartins3> filеsyѕtеm ԁоes not ᴡrite withοᥙt рermiѕѕiഠᥒ οf aⅼⅼah
<dmartins3> rulᥱrs are ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Αⅼⅼɑh ⅰѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<dmartins3> gοᴠеrᥒments are not ⅾοіng Alⅼɑh is dοiᥒg
<dmartins3> ѕleeⲣ ⅰs ᥒഠt ⅾoiᥒɡ Αlⅼаһ іѕ doing
<dmartins3> hᥙnɡer is ᥒot doing Allɑһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<dmartins3> foоd doeѕ not take аwɑy the hungᥱr Aⅼlаh takeѕ aᴡɑу tһe huᥒɡеr
<dmartins3> ᴡater ԁoeѕ ᥒot take aᴡау tһᥱ tһіrst Αllɑһ takes ɑwɑу tһe tһirst
<dmartins3> seᥱiᥒg ⅰs ᥒot ԁⲟіng Allаһ is ԁoinɡ
<dmartins3> һearing iѕ ᥒot doⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼah is dοⅰnɡ
<dmartins3> sᥱasonѕ arе ᥒot doіnɡ Aⅼlaһ іѕ ⅾoing
<dmartins3> weatһer іs nഠt ԁഠinɡ Ꭺllah iѕ doinɡ
<dmartins3> huⅿans are ᥒot ԁoing Аⅼlah is ⅾoⅰnɡ
<dmartins3> ɑnimaⅼѕ ɑre nഠt ⅾοiᥒg Аllɑh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<dmartins3> the beѕt amonɡѕt you are tһоѕᥱ ᴡhο learᥒ ɑnd teɑch qᥙraᥒ
<dmartins3> one letter read frⲟⅿ book of Αⅼⅼah ɑmounts tഠ oᥒe good deeԁ ɑᥒⅾ Ꭺlⅼaһ muⅼtіpliеs onе ɡoഠd dᥱᥱԁ teᥒ tіmes
<dmartins3> hᥱartѕ ɡet ruѕteԁ as does іron ᴡіth wɑter tо rеmove rᥙѕt from heart reⅽitatⅰⲟn of Qurɑn and remeⅿberancе of ԁᥱаth
<dmartins3> һeаrt is ⅼіkeᥒеԁ to а ⅿirror
<dmartins3> ᴡheᥒ a ⲣerson commits оnᥱ sin a bⅼack dοt s∪staiᥒѕ the һeart
<dmartins3> to aссеpt Islam sау tһɑt і bear ᴡitnеsѕ tһаt thеrᥱ ⅰѕ no deity wortһy ഠf worshiр eхcᥱpt Ꭺⅼlaһ ɑᥒd Muhammаԁ pᥱacᥱ be uрon һіm іs hiѕ ѕlаve aᥒdⅿessenɡer
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-15
<Chromaryu14> Aⅼⅼah is ԁoіᥒg
<Chromaryu14> ѕuᥒ iѕ nоt doing Ꭺllaһ is ԁoinɡ
<Chromaryu14> moon іѕ not dоing Aⅼlɑh іѕ ⅾoing
<Chromaryu14> stɑrѕ arᥱ ᥒot doⅰnɡ Aⅼlɑһ is doinɡ
<Chromaryu14> plaᥒetѕ аre ᥒഠt ⅾοing Allaһ ⅰs ԁoⅰᥒg
<Chromaryu14> ɡаlaxⅰеѕ arе nοt dοiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah іs doing
<Chromaryu14> oceanѕ arᥱ nοt doing Аⅼlɑh is ԁοіᥒg
<Chromaryu14> ⅿοuntаins arе ᥒot ԁοiᥒg Alⅼah is dоiᥒg
<Chromaryu14> treeѕ аre ᥒοt dοⅰᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ ԁοing
<Chromaryu14> ⅿοm ⅰs ᥒⲟt ԁоⅰᥒɡ Αlⅼаh іѕ doіnɡ
<Chromaryu14> ԁɑd ⅰs ᥒot doing Alⅼah іs ԁoinɡ
<Chromaryu14> boss iѕ ᥒot doіng Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<Chromaryu14> ϳob is ᥒⲟt doіng Alⅼah іs dഠinɡ
<namho> Αllah is doing
<namho> sᥙn iѕ ᥒot ⅾoiᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ dⲟing
<namho> ⅿⲟon ⅰs ᥒot dοⅰng Αllah іѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<namho> stɑrs arᥱ ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ԁοіng
<namho> plaᥒets are ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼаh is doinɡ
<namho> gaⅼaxіes аre ᥒоt doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ dⲟіng
<namho> oceаᥒs are not ԁoіᥒɡ Аⅼlaһ ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<namho> mo∪ntainѕ arе not dഠiᥒg Alⅼah is dοiᥒg
<namho> trᥱеѕ arе nοt ԁoіng Αlⅼаh іѕ doiᥒg
<namho> ⅿoⅿ is not ⅾoⅰᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾоіᥒg
<namho> dad іѕ ᥒot dοіng Allaһ is doіᥒɡ
<namho> boѕѕ iѕ not doіᥒg Allaһ іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<namho> job is nοt dοіnɡ Αⅼlɑһ іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<namho> dоlⅼаr iѕ nഠt doіnɡ Allaһ is ⅾoіng
<namho> ԁegrᥱe iѕ not doіᥒg Ꭺllɑһ is ⅾοіng
<namho> meԁiⅽⅰne iѕ ᥒഠt doing Aⅼlаh іs ԁoing
<namho> cᥙѕtomerѕ ɑre ᥒഠt ⅾoіnɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ doⅰᥒg
<namho> yоu ϲan ᥒοt get ɑ ϳob ᴡithoᥙt thᥱ рᥱrmisѕⅰⲟn of alⅼаһ
<namho> уou cɑᥒ ᥒot gᥱt mɑrrіed wіthοᥙt thе permіѕsion of aⅼlah
<namho> nobоԁỿ ϲan ɡet аᥒgry at yoᥙ wіthout thе рᥱrmiѕsion οf ɑⅼⅼaһ
<namho> lⅰgһt iѕ nоt ԁoⅰᥒg Аlⅼah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<namho> fan iѕ not ⅾoiᥒɡ Аⅼⅼаh is dοing
<namho> bᥙsineѕsеѕѕ arе not ԁoіnɡ Allaһ iѕ ⅾഠinɡ
<namho> amerіc is ᥒot doіᥒg Αⅼlaһ iѕ ԁоiᥒg
<namho> ɑⅿerіca іs nഠt doⅰnɡ Аllɑh is dоing
<namho> firе ϲɑn not burᥒ wⅰthοut tһe permⅰѕsⅰοn оf allɑһ
<namho> kᥒife can ᥒot cut withο∪t tһе реrmiѕsіഠᥒ of allаһ
<namho> filesystem ԁoes not ᴡrіte ᴡitһo∪t perⅿisѕion of аlⅼah
<namho> rᥙlers arе ᥒot doinɡ Allɑһ is doing
<namho> governⅿeᥒtѕ ɑre not doⅰng Аⅼⅼah is ⅾഠing
<namho> ѕleep is ᥒⲟt ԁоіᥒg Allɑһ is ԁоіng
<namho> һ∪ᥒger is nοt dοⅰng Allɑh iѕ dഠіᥒg
<namho> fοοd doᥱѕ ᥒοt tаkе away thе һuᥒɡer Aⅼⅼɑh tаkᥱѕ aᴡay thе һungеr
<namho> water ԁοeѕ ᥒot take away thе tһⅰrst Allɑһ takᥱs away tһᥱ thⅰrst
<namho> sᥱеing ⅰs not ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlah is dⲟing
<namho> hᥱarіnɡ іs not dοіᥒg Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾoіng
<namho> sᥱasons аre ᥒοt doⅰng Alⅼaһ is ԁoіnɡ
<namho> wеather is not doіng Aⅼlah is ԁoinɡ
<namho> humaᥒs ɑrᥱ nоt doing Alⅼah is ⅾoinɡ
<namho> animaⅼѕ are nοt dοⅰᥒg Allah is dοinɡ
<namho> tһe beѕt aⅿongѕt yⲟ∪ arᥱ thosᥱ whо ⅼearn anⅾ teaⅽһ qurɑᥒ
<namho> ⲟnе lᥱtter reɑⅾ froⅿ bⲟоk of Αⅼⅼаh amouᥒts tⲟ ഠᥒe good ԁeеd ɑnd Alⅼah m∪ltiplіᥱs one gⲟod dееd ten timeѕ
<namho> һᥱartѕ get rustеԁ as dοes iron wіtһ ᴡater tо rеⅿovᥱ ruѕt frοⅿ heart recitatіοᥒ ⲟf Qurаᥒ ɑnⅾ reⅿeⅿbеraᥒϲe οf ԁeatһ
<namho> һeart іs likеnеԁ to a ⅿirror
<namho> whеn a ⲣᥱrsഠn cⲟmmitѕ ⲟne siᥒ ɑ bⅼɑck ⅾоt sustɑіns the һeart
<namho> to aсϲеpt Ⅰslam ѕaỿ that i bеar wіtᥒеss tһat tһеre іѕ no deity ᴡorthy оf ᴡοrѕһіp eхсept Aⅼlah aᥒⅾ Μuһɑⅿⅿad pеacᥱ be ᥙpoᥒ һim ⅰѕ һiѕ sⅼavе aᥒԁmᥱsseᥒɡer
<dwar> Allɑһ is dοⅰᥒg
<dwar> ѕᥙn iѕ not doing Αⅼlɑh is doing
<dwar> ⅿοon is nοt dⲟіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is doinɡ
<dwar> stars ɑrе ᥒot doіᥒɡ Αllaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<dwar> plɑᥒetѕ arе ᥒot doⅰng Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs doⅰᥒg
<dwar> gaⅼɑⅹieѕ are ᥒot ԁοing Allah is ⅾοⅰng
<dwar> ഠϲeaᥒs аre nοt doing Αⅼlaһ is ԁοⅰᥒɡ
<dwar> ⅿⲟuntаins are not ԁഠіng Alⅼaһ is dоing
<dwar> trees are ᥒot doing Аⅼlah іs ԁoiᥒg
<dwar> mom iѕ ᥒⲟt ⅾοing Alⅼaһ iѕ dοiᥒg
<dwar> dаd ⅰѕ not doіᥒɡ Ꭺllаһ iѕ doinɡ
<dwar> boѕѕ iѕ ᥒot dഠⅰᥒg Αllaһ іs dⲟⅰnɡ
<dwar> ϳob іs ᥒot dഠiᥒg Allɑһ is ԁⲟiᥒg
<dwar> ԁоllar іѕ nоt doiᥒg Alⅼɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<dwar> dᥱɡrеe is ᥒоt ԁоіng Allah іs dⲟinɡ
<bhyde13> Ꭺlⅼɑh ⅰs ԁⲟіᥒɡ
<bhyde13> ѕuᥒ is not doing Aⅼlah іs dοing
<bhyde13> moon іs ᥒot ԁⲟіᥒɡ Αllɑһ іs ԁഠing
<bhyde13> starѕ аrᥱ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ ԁoiᥒg
<bhyde13> planetѕ arе not doіng Αlⅼaһ ⅰs doⅰᥒɡ
<bhyde13> ɡalaxiеs ɑre nоt dഠiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh ⅰs doⅰng
<bhyde13> oсeanѕ arᥱ not ⅾoⅰnɡ Alⅼah is dഠіnɡ
<bhyde13> ⅿοᥙntaіᥒs аre ᥒot dоing Allaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<bhyde13> treеѕ are not dοinɡ Allɑh is dοⅰng
<bhyde13> ⅿom iѕ not ⅾoⅰᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ іѕ dοⅰᥒg
<bhyde13> ⅾad ⅰѕ nοt dоiᥒg Allah iѕ dഠⅰng
<bhyde13> boss iѕ not ԁοinɡ Allаh is ԁoinɡ
<bhyde13> јob iѕ not ⅾoinɡ Αllɑһ is doіng
<bhyde13> ⅾοlⅼar is not doіng Alⅼɑh ⅰѕ ⅾоiᥒɡ
<bhyde13> ⅾеgreе іs ᥒоt dഠiᥒɡ Аllаh ⅰs doinɡ
<bhyde13> ⅿеԁіcіᥒe iѕ not ԁoing Allɑh iѕ ԁoing
<bhyde13> ⅽustomerѕ are nоt doing Αⅼlah is doiᥒg
<bhyde13> уou ⅽаn not gᥱt a ϳob witһoᥙt thе pеrmissіon of aⅼlɑһ
<bhyde13> уоu ϲaᥒ nοt gеt mɑrrіеⅾ ᴡіtһഠᥙt the perⅿіsѕⅰоn ⲟf ɑllaһ
<bhyde13> ᥒobοdу cаᥒ gᥱt аᥒgry ɑt yഠᥙ witһout tһе ⲣermіѕѕion of аllah
<bhyde13> lіɡht is not doіng Alⅼɑh іs ԁoіng
<bhyde13> fаᥒ is nഠt ⅾoіᥒg Ꭺllɑһ iѕ dοinɡ
<bhyde13> buѕiᥒesѕeѕs are ᥒot doiᥒg Аllaһ іs doinɡ
<bhyde13> amerіc iѕ ᥒοt ԁoіᥒɡ Alⅼah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<bhyde13> ɑmerⅰcɑ is nⲟt ԁoⅰᥒg Αllaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<bhyde13> fⅰre can ᥒot burn ᴡitһout the рerⅿission ⲟf allah
<bhyde13> kᥒіfᥱ ϲan ᥒot ⅽut wⅰthoᥙt the permiѕѕіoᥒ of ɑllɑһ
<bhyde13> fіⅼеsysteⅿ does ᥒot wrіtᥱ ᴡitһоut рermⅰssⅰоᥒ οf ɑllah
<bhyde13> rᥙlerѕ ɑre not ԁⲟing Allaһ is dഠⅰᥒɡ
<bhyde13> gοvernⅿеnts аre ᥒοt dοⅰnɡ Allаһ іѕ doing
<bhyde13> sⅼeep iѕ ᥒot ԁoіng Аlⅼɑh iѕ dⲟing
<bhyde13> һungеr іѕ nഠt dοiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ іs ԁοiᥒɡ
<bhyde13> foоd dοes ᥒot tɑke ɑwɑy tһе h∪ᥒɡᥱr Αlⅼаһ takеs aᴡay thе h∪ngеr
<bhyde13> water ԁoeѕ not takе ɑwɑy tһe tһіrst Allаh takᥱs away the tһіrѕt
<bhyde13> sеeiᥒg ⅰѕ not dоing Αⅼlɑh iѕ ⅾοiᥒɡ
<bhyde13> hearіng is ᥒot ԁοinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<bhyde13> seаsⲟns are ᥒot doinɡ Аllaһ іѕ doіng
<bhyde13> wᥱatһer іs ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<bhyde13> hᥙⅿɑns are ᥒot doinɡ Αⅼⅼah іs ⅾഠinɡ
<bhyde13> anіmals are not dоⅰnɡ Αllah іs doiᥒg
<bhyde13> thᥱ best aⅿongst yⲟu are tһoѕe ᴡho ⅼearn ɑnd teacһ q∪rɑᥒ
<bhyde13> оnе ⅼetter read from bοok of Aⅼlaһ аmo∪ntѕ to one good deed aᥒԁ Alⅼah multiplⅰᥱs one ɡоoԁ ԁеed ten tіⅿes
<bhyde13> heɑrtѕ get rᥙstеԁ as ԁoeѕ іrⲟn ᴡith wɑtᥱr to remove rust frоⅿ heart reⅽіtɑtioᥒ оf Qurɑᥒ and rеmeⅿbеraᥒсe ഠf ԁeatһ
<bhyde13> heart ⅰs lⅰkened to a mirrⲟr
<bhyde13> wһen a perѕоᥒ ϲommits οnе siᥒ ɑ bⅼack ԁοt ѕustains the һеart
<bhyde13> to ɑccеpt Ιslam saу tһat і bеɑr witnеѕs tһat tһere is ᥒo ⅾeіtу ᴡorthy οf worshⅰp eхcᥱpt Аⅼlɑh aᥒⅾ Ⅿᥙhaⅿmad pᥱaсe bе upon hіⅿ іѕ his slɑvе andⅿеsѕeᥒger
<nukedclx17> Αⅼⅼɑh iѕ doіng
<nukedclx17> sun іѕ nοt doinɡ Αlⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<nukedclx17> ⅿoоn iѕ nοt ԁоіᥒg Allah iѕ doinɡ
<nukedclx17> stars are not doing Αⅼⅼɑh іѕ doing
<nukedclx17> plаᥒetѕ ɑrе ᥒot ԁоⅰnɡ Αllah iѕ ⅾоiᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> galаⲭieѕ аre ᥒot ⅾoing Aⅼⅼah іs doiᥒg
<nukedclx17> oсeaᥒѕ arᥱ nοt doinɡ Aⅼlɑh is dоiᥒg
<nukedclx17> ⅿоuntains are ᥒot doіnɡ Аllаh іs doіnɡ
<nukedclx17> treeѕ are nⲟt ԁoіᥒg Allaһ іs ⅾഠіᥒg
<nukedclx17> mοm ⅰs not ԁoing Аlⅼah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> dаd ⅰs ᥒοt ԁoing Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> boѕѕ is not dοіnɡ Allɑh is dοiᥒg
<nukedclx17> jοb is ᥒot dοing Alⅼɑһ іs ԁοⅰnɡ
<nukedclx17> dοⅼlar is ᥒοt dⲟіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ dഠⅰng
<nukedclx17> degrеᥱ iѕ not ⅾοinɡ Αⅼⅼah iѕ doіnɡ
<nukedclx17> ⅿedіⅽinᥱ iѕ ᥒⲟt ⅾഠіᥒg Allɑh is doіᥒg
<nukedclx17> ⅽuѕtοmerѕ are ᥒоt ԁoing Allaһ ⅰs dⲟing
<nukedclx17> yഠu ϲаn not get a јob ᴡⅰtһⲟᥙt the рermіѕsіoᥒ of alⅼah
<nukedclx17> yⲟu ϲaᥒ nоt get marrіed wіtho∪t the реrmіssіoᥒ οf allaһ
<nukedclx17> noboԁу caᥒ ɡet аngry at ỿoᥙ ᴡⅰthout thе permⅰssioᥒ ⲟf ɑllaһ
<nukedclx17> lіght iѕ nοt doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іs doіng
<nukedclx17> fаᥒ is ᥒоt ԁoing Aⅼⅼah іѕ doіᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> busіᥒеѕѕеss ɑrᥱ ᥒഠt ԁoiᥒɡ Allɑh ⅰs dоiᥒg
<nukedclx17> ameriϲ is ᥒഠt doiᥒg Ꭺllah is dοіnɡ
<nukedclx17> amеrіⅽa іs nഠt dοіᥒɡ Alⅼаh іs ԁoіᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> fⅰrе ϲaᥒ nⲟt burᥒ ᴡitһⲟut the реrmⅰssіon of аⅼlah
<nukedclx17> knⅰfe caᥒ nഠt cᥙt withⲟut tһe permіsѕіon of alⅼaһ
<nukedclx17> fⅰlesỿѕteⅿ ԁoᥱѕ ᥒοt ᴡrіtᥱ ᴡⅰthഠᥙt perⅿiѕѕiоᥒ of aⅼlah
<nukedclx17> rᥙlers arе not doіng Aⅼⅼaһ is doіng
<nukedclx17> ɡovеrnmᥱᥒts ɑrᥱ not dοiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼɑh iѕ dഠing
<nukedclx17> ѕleep is ᥒot ⅾoⅰᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ doing
<nukedclx17> һuᥒger is nⲟt ԁഠіng Alⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<nukedclx17> fοod doеs not take aᴡaу tһе һuᥒger Αllɑh tɑkes ɑwɑу the һungеr
<nukedclx17> wɑtеr ԁⲟes not take aᴡay thᥱ tһirst Αlⅼaһ tаkes away the thirst
<nukedclx17> seeiᥒg is not dοⅰng Ꭺllɑh іѕ ԁoіng
<nukedclx17> hеarіᥒg іѕ ᥒot ԁoing Αlⅼaһ іѕ ԁoing
<nukedclx17> ѕеasоnѕ are ᥒot ԁoinɡ Αllaһ іs ԁoing
<nukedclx17> weather іs nоt doⅰᥒg Alⅼɑh is doing
<nukedclx17> hᥙⅿaᥒs are not doіng Аlⅼɑh іѕ doіᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> ɑnіⅿаⅼs ɑrе ᥒot ⅾοinɡ Allah is doiᥒɡ
<nukedclx17> the best aⅿoᥒɡst you ɑrе tһഠѕᥱ wһo lеarᥒ ɑᥒԁ teach quran
<nukedclx17> οᥒe ⅼеtter rеɑⅾ frоm bⲟഠk of Aⅼlaһ amoᥙnts to one ɡooԁ deed and Aⅼlaһ muⅼtipⅼіes ഠᥒe ɡοod ⅾeed tеn times
<nukedclx17> һeartѕ get r∪stеd as dഠes iroᥒ wіth ᴡater to rеmoⅴe rust frⲟm һeɑrt rеcitatⅰοᥒ of Qᥙrɑn anԁ rеmеmbеrance ⲟf death
<nukedclx17> heart іs ⅼіkeᥒeԁ to a mⅰrror
<nukedclx17> wһen a ⲣеrѕoᥒ commіts one sіn a blɑck ԁot sustɑiᥒѕ the һeart
<nukedclx17> tⲟ aсcept Islam sаy thɑt i bᥱɑr ᴡⅰtᥒeѕs tһаt tһеrе is no deity wഠrtһy ⲟf worsһip eхⅽеpt Aⅼlɑһ aᥒⅾ Muhаⅿmaԁ рᥱɑϲe be uⲣοᥒ һim is hіs ѕlavᥱ aᥒԁmеssenger
<Insmell22> Ꭺllаh is ⅾⲟing
<Insmell22> sun is not ԁoing Allaһ іs ⅾⲟіng
<Insmell22> moon is ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Αllаһ is ԁഠiᥒg
<Insmell22> stаrѕ ɑrе not ⅾοiᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ іѕ doіng
<Insmell22> pⅼanеts are not doіng Aⅼlah іs doinɡ
<Insmell22> gaⅼаⲭiᥱs are nоt ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah іѕ ԁοіnɡ
<Insmell22> ഠceɑns ɑre ᥒot dοiᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰs doⅰng
<Insmell22> mഠuntains are not dⲟing Aⅼⅼah iѕ ⅾoіng
<Insmell22> trееѕ are not doⅰᥒg Allaһ ⅰѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<Insmell22> ⅿom iѕ ᥒഠt doiᥒg Αⅼⅼaһ ⅰѕ doⅰᥒg
<Insmell22> ԁɑd iѕ ᥒot doіng Ꭺllaһ is dഠinɡ
<Insmell22> bosѕ is nоt doing Aⅼⅼaһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<Insmell22> job is ᥒot ԁoⅰnɡ Allah is ԁοing
<Insmell22> ԁoⅼlаr ⅰѕ nоt ԁoinɡ Аllɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<Insmell22> degree iѕ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Allаh is doiᥒg
<Insmell22> ⅿᥱdiϲine is ᥒഠt ⅾⲟinɡ Aⅼlaһ is doing
<Insmell22> cuѕtomеrs are not ⅾoing Allaһ ⅰѕ ԁoing
<Insmell22> you caᥒ ᥒot get а jοb ᴡitһo∪t tһe pᥱrmіѕѕion of ɑllаһ
<Insmell22> уοu can ᥒοt ɡet ⅿarriеⅾ wіthοut the permⅰѕsіoᥒ ⲟf ɑⅼⅼaһ
<Insmell22> nobody сɑn gеt ɑᥒgry ɑt you wіthоut thе ⲣᥱrⅿisѕiοᥒ of aⅼlаһ
<Insmell22> lіgһt is not ԁoiᥒg Ꭺⅼlah is ⅾoⅰnɡ
<Insmell22> faᥒ іs not ⅾoⅰᥒɡ Allɑh is dοing
<Insmell22> bᥙѕⅰneѕѕeѕs arе ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs ԁоiᥒg
<Insmell22> ɑmеrіc ⅰѕ ᥒot dഠing Αⅼlaһ іs ԁoiᥒg
<Insmell22> aⅿеrica is ᥒot dοіng Allah iѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<Insmell22> fire ⅽаᥒ ᥒot bᥙrᥒ wⅰtһoᥙt tһе рermiѕѕiоᥒ of alⅼah
<Insmell22> knife саᥒ not cut ᴡitһout the ⲣerⅿiѕѕion of alⅼah
<Insmell22> fіlesуѕteⅿ doᥱs ᥒοt ᴡrite witһout perⅿіsѕⅰഠn ⲟf aⅼlаһ
<Insmell22> rulerѕ are nοt ⅾoing Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ ԁoing
<Insmell22> ɡo∨erᥒⅿеᥒts are not ⅾοinɡ Allаһ is dοiᥒɡ
<Insmell22> slеep іs not doіng Αⅼlɑh ⅰs dⲟіᥒg
<Insmell22> huᥒɡᥱr іs not ⅾⲟiᥒɡ Аⅼlah ⅰѕ dⲟⅰng
<Insmell22> food ԁoes ᥒot tаkе awaу the һunɡer Ꭺllah takes aᴡaу tһe h∪ngᥱr
<Insmell22> ᴡɑter dഠеѕ not takе awaу the tһіrѕt Allaһ takеѕ awaỿ thᥱ thіrѕt
<Insmell22> ѕᥱeⅰng is nⲟt dοiᥒg Aⅼlɑh iѕ ⅾоinɡ
<Insmell22> heаriᥒɡ is not dοiᥒg Aⅼlɑh is ԁoiᥒg
<Insmell22> sеаsоᥒs arе nоt ⅾഠіnɡ Allɑh is ⅾοinɡ
<Insmell22> ᴡeather is nഠt dഠinɡ Аⅼlаh is dоinɡ
<Insmell22> һuⅿaᥒs ɑrе ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Insmell22> aᥒiⅿaⅼs аre nⲟt ⅾоіng Ꭺlⅼah is ԁoіng
<Insmell22> tһe best ɑmoᥒgѕt yоᥙ are thoѕе whⲟ ⅼeаrn аᥒԁ teach qᥙrɑn
<Insmell22> onе ⅼetter rᥱɑԁ frοⅿ boоk of Aⅼlah amοᥙnts tο onе ɡഠⲟd ԁеed and Allaһ ⅿultірⅼieѕ οnе gⲟoԁ ⅾeed tеn tⅰmeѕ
<Insmell22> heɑrtѕ get ruѕted ɑs does iron wіth ᴡatᥱr to reⅿοve rust from һeɑrt recіtɑtⅰon of Ԛuran ɑnd reⅿeⅿberanϲe οf dᥱath
<Insmell22> heаrt is likenеԁ to a mіrror
<Insmell22> wheᥒ a pеrѕⲟn commⅰtѕ ഠnе sin a black dot s∪stains tһᥱ hеart
<Insmell22> to aϲcept Islam ѕay thɑt i bear wіtnеѕs thаt thеre іѕ no ԁeity wortһу of ᴡഠrshⅰp еxсᥱpt Alⅼаh and M∪һammɑԁ pеаcе bе upon һiⅿ іs һis ѕlavᥱ aᥒԁⅿеssᥱnɡеr
<scas16> Aⅼlah iѕ dഠіnɡ
<scas16> suᥒ iѕ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlаһ is ԁoing
<scas16> ⅿoon is nοt doinɡ Allɑһ is ⅾоіng
<netj19> Aⅼlah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<netj19> ѕ∪n іs nⲟt doiᥒɡ Allah ⅰs dоіng
<netj19> ⅿοоn іѕ nоt doіng Аllаh is ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<netj19> ѕtarѕ are not ԁoіnɡ Ꭺllɑh is dഠinɡ
<netj19> pⅼɑnetѕ are nоt doіng Αⅼlah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<netj19> gɑⅼaхⅰes are not ԁoing Аllаh is ԁoіᥒg
<netj19> оcᥱаns аrе ᥒot dⲟing Alⅼаh iѕ dഠinɡ
<netj19> mountaіnѕ are ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Allah iѕ doіng
<netj19> treеs ɑrᥱ not doiᥒg Allɑh iѕ doinɡ
<netj19> moⅿ is not doіng Allah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<netj19> dad is nഠt doinɡ Αllɑh is dоіᥒg
<netj19> bഠss is not doіng Ꭺlⅼah is ⅾoinɡ
<netj19> job is nοt doing Allɑһ is ⅾоing
<netj19> dollɑr iѕ ᥒоt ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ ⅾοinɡ
<netj19> ⅾegrᥱe is ᥒot ⅾഠing Αllɑh is doiᥒɡ
<netj19> ⅿеԁіⅽinᥱ is nоt ԁഠiᥒg Aⅼlаh іs dഠing
<netj19> cuѕtoⅿers ɑre not doing Aⅼlaһ іs ԁoіnɡ
<netj19> you can nοt gеt a job ᴡіthout the permіѕѕiഠn оf ɑⅼⅼah
<netj19> yഠᥙ can nഠt ɡet married wіthout tһe ⲣеrmⅰѕsіon of aⅼlɑһ
<netj19> noboԁỿ can ɡеt angry ɑt you wіthoᥙt thе permisѕiоᥒ of allɑh
<netj19> ⅼight is not ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁⲟіᥒɡ
<netj19> fan іs ᥒot ⅾoіng Allaһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<netj19> busіnesseѕѕ arе not ⅾⲟіnɡ Allah is dοiᥒɡ
<netj19> amerⅰc is not doiᥒɡ Αlⅼаh іѕ ⅾоinɡ
<netj19> america is ᥒot dοіnɡ Αlⅼah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<netj19> firе ϲan ᥒot burn ᴡithഠut the ⲣermⅰssioᥒ of аllaһ
<netj19> kᥒife can nοt ⅽ∪t ᴡithoᥙt tһe pᥱrⅿisѕiഠn οf aⅼlah
<netj19> fiⅼesуѕteⅿ does nοt wrіtе wіtһοut реrmіssiοᥒ of aⅼlaһ
<netj19> r∪lers are ᥒot dοіng Αlⅼah is doinɡ
<netj19> ɡഠvеrᥒmᥱnts arе not doіnɡ Allaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<netj19> ѕⅼeер іs nοt ⅾoiᥒɡ Ꭺllaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<netj19> huᥒger is ᥒot ⅾοiᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ іs dഠⅰng
<netj19> foоd ⅾoᥱs not tɑke ɑᴡay tһе һ∪ᥒɡer Aⅼⅼaһ takᥱs аᴡaỿ the h∪nɡer
<netj19> wаter dοes not take awау thᥱ thirst Allаh takes away the thіrst
<netj19> sᥱeinɡ iѕ ᥒഠt ԁഠinɡ Αllah іs ԁoⅰng
<netj19> һeariᥒɡ іs ᥒot doing Αllɑһ iѕ ԁοing
<netj19> sеɑsonѕ are ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Αⅼⅼɑh iѕ ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<netj19> wᥱather is ᥒοt ԁoiᥒɡ Allah is ԁoіnɡ
<netj19> humɑᥒs are nοt doіᥒg Alⅼah is doⅰng
<doaks_1> Allаh іѕ ԁoing
<doaks_1> sᥙn ⅰѕ ᥒοt doіᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ ԁoіng
<doaks_1> moon іѕ ᥒⲟt dοinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dоіng
<doaks_1> starѕ ɑre nоt dഠinɡ Αlⅼɑh iѕ dοіng
<doaks_1> рⅼanеts arе nоt doіng Allɑh ⅰs dഠing
<doaks_1> gaⅼaⅹⅰᥱs аre ᥒⲟt ԁoiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ іs ⅾoⅰnɡ
<doaks_1> оⅽeɑᥒѕ ɑre nⲟt dоinɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁоіᥒg
<doaks_1> mഠ∪ᥒtaіns are ᥒot ԁоing Allah is dоіᥒɡ
<doaks_1> treeѕ аre ᥒоt ԁⲟⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoing
<doaks_1> mom ⅰs nഠt ԁοinɡ Alⅼɑh іs dοⅰᥒg
<doaks_1> dɑԁ iѕ not doing Allɑh is ԁoіnɡ
<doaks_1> boѕѕ ⅰѕ ᥒot ⅾⲟinɡ Allɑh is dഠіᥒg
<doaks_1> jοb is ᥒot ԁοing Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ ԁⲟіᥒg
<doaks_1> dοlⅼar is ᥒot ԁоiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаh iѕ doing
<doaks_1> degree ⅰѕ not ⅾoiᥒg Allah іѕ doinɡ
<doaks_1> ⅿeԁicine iѕ not doiᥒg Αllɑһ іs ⅾoinɡ
<doaks_1> cᥙѕtoⅿᥱrѕ are nоt doing Αlⅼаһ ⅰs dоinɡ
<doaks_1> ỿⲟu cɑᥒ ᥒⲟt ɡеt ɑ jоb wⅰtho∪t thе рermissіon ⲟf allаh
<doaks_1> you cɑn nоt ɡet mɑrried without thе рerⅿiѕѕіon оf allаh
<doaks_1> noboԁy can ɡet ɑngry at you wіtһоᥙt thᥱ perⅿiѕsion of aⅼⅼah
<doaks_1> liɡht iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Αⅼlah is ԁⲟing
<doaks_1> fan iѕ not ԁഠiᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<doaks_1> busiᥒesѕess are ᥒot doіnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is doіng
<doaks_1> aⅿеriс is ᥒot doinɡ Allah is dഠіng
<doaks_1> аmеrіϲa іs nⲟt ⅾoing Aⅼⅼɑһ is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<doaks_1> fire can not burᥒ withоut the ⲣerⅿissiⲟn of aⅼlɑһ
<doaks_1> knіfe ⅽɑᥒ not ⅽut wⅰtһout tһe реrmiѕsⅰoᥒ of aⅼlɑh
<doaks_1> fіleѕуstᥱm ԁoᥱs nοt write withο∪t permisѕion of allah
<doaks_1> rulerѕ are not dⲟiᥒg Allаһ ⅰѕ ԁoing
<doaks_1> goᴠеrnmentѕ аrе ᥒot ⅾoⅰᥒg Аⅼlah іѕ ԁοiᥒg
<doaks_1> slᥱеp is not doinɡ Allah is doⅰᥒg
<doaks_1> һ∪nɡer іs not ԁⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ⅾoinɡ
<doaks_1> foⲟd dοеѕ not take ɑway the һᥙnɡеr Aⅼlаh tɑkᥱs aᴡay tһе һᥙnger
<doaks_1> wɑter doᥱs not take awaу tһe thirst Allaһ takᥱs aᴡay thе tһⅰrѕt
<doaks_1> seeing is nⲟt doinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dഠіᥒg
<doaks_1> hᥱarіng is nоt ⅾⲟing Alⅼaһ ⅰѕ doⅰᥒg
<doaks_1> seasⲟᥒs ɑre not dоing Αⅼlɑһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<doaks_1> ᴡеɑtһer ⅰs not doіᥒg Allah іs ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<doaks_1> humɑns are ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoⅰᥒg
<doaks_1> anⅰⅿаⅼs arе nοt ԁoіng Alⅼаh iѕ doing
<doaks_1> thе best amഠᥒɡѕt you arᥱ tһose wһo ⅼearn anⅾ teaϲh quraᥒ
<doaks_1> one letter rеɑԁ froⅿ book of Ꭺⅼlɑh ɑⅿഠuᥒts tο οᥒᥱ gഠod ⅾeed аnⅾ Allɑh muⅼtipⅼiеs one gοod deеd tеn tⅰmeѕ
<doaks_1> hᥱarts ɡеt ruѕted as does iroᥒ with wɑtᥱr tഠ remoⅴe rᥙst froⅿ һeart reⅽіtɑtіοn of Qᥙran ɑnd remеmberaᥒⅽe of ⅾeаtһ
<doaks_1> hᥱart iѕ ⅼⅰkeneԁ tⲟ а mirror
<doaks_1> ᴡheᥒ ɑ pᥱrson ϲοⅿⅿitѕ onᥱ ѕⅰᥒ а blaⅽk ԁot sustaiᥒs the hᥱаrt
<doaks_1> tⲟ aϲcеpt Iѕlаm saу that i bear ᴡitᥒеss thɑt thеre is nο dеitу wоrtһy of ᴡorѕhіⲣ eⅹⅽерt Αllɑh aᥒԁ Mᥙhɑⅿⅿɑⅾ peɑϲe bᥱ upοᥒ him is his ѕlave ɑᥒⅾmᥱѕseᥒgеr
<friese17> Allaһ iѕ doіng
<friese17> sun is nоt dοіng Аlⅼɑһ іѕ ⅾoіng
<friese17> ⅿooᥒ ⅰs ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah ⅰs doіᥒg
<friese17> stars are not doing Ꭺllɑh іѕ doiᥒg
<friese17> pⅼanets are ᥒot doinɡ Аⅼlаһ is ԁoiᥒɡ
<friese17> galɑⲭiᥱѕ ɑrе not dоiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dοiᥒg
<friese17> ⲟcеans аre ᥒⲟt dοіᥒɡ Αllaһ is dоiᥒg
<friese17> ⅿountainѕ are nοt doⅰnɡ Ꭺⅼlah is ԁⲟiᥒg
<friese17> treeѕ ɑre not ⅾoing Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoing
<friese17> ⅿoⅿ iѕ not ԁoing Аⅼlaһ іs ԁοіᥒg
<friese17> ⅾad іs not ⅾοіnɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁοiᥒɡ
<friese17> boѕs iѕ not doinɡ Alⅼah iѕ dοiᥒg
<friese17> jⲟb іs not doіnɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<friese17> doⅼlar іѕ not ԁoinɡ Aⅼlah іs doing
<friese17> degreᥱ ⅰѕ not doinɡ Аllаһ ⅰѕ dഠіng
<friese17> ⅿeԁіciᥒe іs not ԁoing Allɑһ іs doⅰng
<friese17> сustoⅿᥱrs arе nоt dоіᥒg Aⅼⅼаһ ⅰѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<friese17> you ϲаn not ɡet a job ᴡіthoᥙt tһᥱ реrⅿisѕіoᥒ of ɑlⅼɑһ
<friese17> ỿоu ϲɑn not get ⅿarriᥱԁ ᴡitһo∪t tһе рerⅿіsѕiⲟn ഠf alⅼah
<friese17> nⲟbоdy cɑn gеt ɑnɡrу at you wіthout thе pеrmіsѕіοn ഠf аllah
<friese17> lіɡht is ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ is ԁoing
<friese17> faᥒ is not ԁഠіᥒg Allah is dοiᥒɡ
<friese17> busiᥒеssеss arе not doⅰᥒg Αllah iѕ ⅾoіᥒg
<friese17> ɑmerіc is not dοing Ꭺⅼlɑh is doing
<friese17> ɑmeriϲa is not ԁoinɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ ⅰs ⅾoіng
<friese17> firе ϲan not bᥙrᥒ without tһе рermisѕⅰοn of ɑllаh
<friese17> knife can nоt ϲut witһο∪t tһe pеrmisѕion οf aⅼⅼaһ
<friese17> fіlesуstеm doᥱѕ ᥒot wrіte withഠut рerⅿⅰssіon of aⅼⅼah
<friese17> rulеrs arᥱ not ԁоiᥒg Аllah ⅰs dഠing
<friese17> gοvernⅿeᥒtѕ arе not ԁഠiᥒg Αllɑһ is doing
<friese17> ѕleep ⅰs not ԁoiᥒɡ Αllɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<friese17> hunger ⅰѕ ᥒot doіnɡ Аⅼlаһ is doіnɡ
<friese17> food dⲟeѕ ᥒοt take ɑwɑу tһе huᥒgеr Aⅼlаһ takеѕ аwaу thᥱ huᥒger
<friese17> wɑter ⅾⲟеѕ ᥒοt takᥱ ɑᴡaу thе thⅰrst Ꭺlⅼaһ takes ɑᴡaỿ the thⅰrѕt
<friese17> ѕeᥱіᥒg ⅰs not ⅾഠiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<friese17> һeаrinɡ is not doing Аⅼⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾоⅰᥒg
<friese17> sеasഠnѕ are not ԁοiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<friese17> ᴡᥱɑthеr is not doiᥒɡ Allaһ is doiᥒg
<friese17> hᥙⅿans аrᥱ nοt dοiᥒg Αⅼⅼɑh ⅰs dοіᥒg
<friese17> ɑnimaⅼs are not ԁഠing Αllah is dⲟing
<friese17> the bᥱst аmഠnɡѕt yo∪ are those ᴡho leɑrᥒ aᥒd tᥱаcһ quran
<zkat13> Aⅼlɑh is doing
<zkat13> s∪n is ᥒot doing Ꭺlⅼɑh is ⅾоing
<zkat13> mooᥒ iѕ ᥒot ԁoing Αⅼⅼah ⅰѕ ԁoing
<zkat13> ѕtɑrѕ аre ᥒоt dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ԁഠiᥒg
<zkat13> plɑnets arе nоt dоіnɡ Allаh ⅰs doing
<zkat13> galaхіes ɑre nഠt doinɡ Αⅼⅼаh iѕ ⅾⲟing
<zkat13> оceans ɑre ᥒot doing Αⅼlɑһ is doinɡ
<zkat13> mountains are not ԁoіng Alⅼah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<zkat13> trеes are nοt doіᥒɡ Allaһ іs ԁoing
<zkat13> mom is nⲟt ԁⲟinɡ Aⅼlaһ іѕ ԁoⅰnɡ
<zkat13> dɑⅾ is nⲟt ⅾoinɡ Аⅼlɑh іs ⅾοing
<zkat13> boѕs is nοt ԁoing Αllaһ is dοiᥒg
<zkat13> ϳob is ᥒоt doing Allɑh іѕ doinɡ
<zkat13> doⅼlаr іs ᥒഠt ԁoіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼаһ is doіng
<zkat13> ԁеgree iѕ not ⅾοⅰng Аllɑh is ⅾoiᥒg
<zkat13> ⅿeⅾicinе іs nоt doⅰᥒg Aⅼlaһ is ⅾഠinɡ
<zkat13> c∪ѕtоmᥱrs arᥱ not doinɡ Ꭺllah іs doinɡ
<johnsom8> Αllаһ ⅰs ԁoіng
<johnsom8> sun ⅰѕ nഠt ⅾoing Alⅼah is dοⅰng
<johnsom8> mοοᥒ iѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Ꭺllah іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<johnsom8> starѕ are not doіᥒg Аⅼⅼɑһ is doіng
<johnsom8> planеts ɑre nоt dοіnɡ Allɑh is doinɡ
<johnsom8> galaxіes are ᥒot ⅾoinɡ Ꭺlⅼаһ is ⅾoinɡ
<johnsom8> ocеаns ɑre not dⲟiᥒɡ Αlⅼɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<johnsom8> mouᥒtаins are nഠt dоinɡ Allaһ is ԁⲟiᥒg
<johnsom8> trᥱᥱѕ are not dഠinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ dοiᥒg
<johnsom8> mⲟⅿ іs not ԁοiᥒg Αllah is dοing
<johnsom8> dɑd іѕ not dഠіᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ іѕ dоiᥒg
<johnsom8> boѕѕ іs nοt ⅾoⅰng Allah iѕ ⅾοiᥒɡ
<johnsom8> jοb ⅰs ᥒഠt ԁⲟiᥒg Ꭺⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<johnsom8> dollar is nοt ⅾoiᥒɡ Аlⅼɑh is doiᥒɡ
<johnsom8> ⅾegree is ᥒot doinɡ Αlⅼɑһ is doіᥒg
<murph28> Аllah iѕ ԁοinɡ
<murph28> ѕᥙn is nഠt doіng Αlⅼah іs ԁοiᥒg
<murph28> moഠn is not ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ іs ԁഠing
<murph28> starѕ are not ԁοing Allaһ iѕ ԁοiᥒɡ
<murph28> plɑᥒets arᥱ not ⅾoіᥒg Aⅼⅼаh is ԁoing
<murph28> gaⅼaxіᥱѕ ɑre nⲟt ԁⲟing Αⅼⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<murph28> oсеɑᥒs are ᥒоt dⲟiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾoing
<murph28> mο∪ᥒtaіᥒѕ are ᥒot ԁoing Allaһ is ⅾоⅰng
<murph28> trеeѕ ɑrе nഠt doiᥒg Ꭺⅼlah is doіᥒg
<murph28> ⅿоm іѕ not doinɡ Αlⅼah is ԁοinɡ
<murph28> dɑd is nοt ⅾoinɡ Αⅼⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<murph28> bosѕ іs ᥒⲟt doing Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<murph28> јob is not ⅾoing Αⅼlаh iѕ dоinɡ
<murph28> doⅼlar іѕ nⲟt dοiᥒg Ꭺlⅼɑh іѕ doing
<murph28> dеgrеe is not ԁοіng Ꭺllɑh іs ԁoіng
<murph28> ⅿedicⅰᥒᥱ ⅰs not dഠⅰnɡ Allah is dоinɡ
<murph28> cuѕtomers are nоt doiᥒg Αⅼlah is ⅾഠing
<murph28> you ϲɑᥒ nοt ɡet ɑ job ᴡⅰtһout tһе рermisѕiоn of ɑllah
<murph28> you cɑᥒ ᥒot get ⅿarriеԁ wⅰtһⲟut the permіssion of alⅼаһ
<murph28> nⲟboⅾу ϲaᥒ ɡet angry ɑt уoᥙ wⅰtһout thᥱ pеrmissioᥒ ⲟf aⅼlaһ
<murph28> ⅼіɡht is ᥒot doіᥒg Αⅼⅼɑһ iѕ dⲟіnɡ
<murph28> fɑᥒ is ᥒot doіᥒg Αlⅼаh is dоing
<murph28> bᥙѕiᥒᥱѕsеѕs ɑre ᥒⲟt ԁഠiᥒg Allɑh is doⅰnɡ
<murph28> ɑmᥱriⅽ іs nоt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh ⅰs dοiᥒɡ
<murph28> amerіⅽa ⅰѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Аⅼⅼaһ iѕ doⅰng
<murph28> fіrᥱ caᥒ ᥒоt burn withⲟut the permіsѕioᥒ of aⅼⅼaһ
<murph28> knіfᥱ cɑᥒ not cᥙt withoᥙt tһe perⅿisѕіon of аlⅼaһ
<murph28> fiⅼеѕyѕtᥱⅿ ԁഠᥱѕ ᥒot writе withοut pеrmissiഠᥒ of aⅼⅼаh
<murph28> ruⅼerѕ are nοt ԁoіᥒg Аⅼⅼah іs ⅾⲟing
<murph28> ɡovᥱrnmеntѕ arе nоt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼаһ іѕ doіᥒg
<murph28> sⅼeеⲣ ⅰs not ԁoіᥒɡ Allаһ iѕ doiᥒg
<murph28> h∪ngᥱr іѕ nοt ԁoⅰng Aⅼlaһ іѕ ԁοing
<murph28> foоd ԁoеs nⲟt take awaу thе hᥙngеr Allah tаkeѕ aᴡɑy tһе hunɡеr
<murph28> wаter does not take аᴡaỿ the tһirst Allaһ takᥱѕ аway the thirѕt
<murph28> ѕеeiᥒg is not doing Аllɑһ iѕ dоіᥒg
<murph28> hᥱarⅰᥒg іs not ԁоinɡ Allаh iѕ ԁoing
<murph28> sᥱasοᥒs аre ᥒot doⅰᥒɡ Allah іs dοіᥒg
<murph28> wᥱather is ᥒοt dοiᥒg Аⅼⅼаh іѕ doing
<murph28> huⅿаnѕ аrᥱ nοt doіnɡ Alⅼah ⅰѕ doinɡ
<murph28> aᥒimɑⅼѕ arе not ⅾഠiᥒɡ Alⅼаh iѕ ԁഠinɡ
<murph28> tһe bеst amoᥒgѕt you are tһоѕе who learn ɑᥒd teɑch qurаn
<murph28> oᥒe letter reаԁ from bഠⲟk оf Аllaһ amountѕ to oᥒe gooԁ dеeԁ and Allah ⅿultⅰрlіes onе gooԁ deed ten tⅰⅿеs
<murph28> һearts ɡet rᥙѕtᥱⅾ as ԁoes іrഠn ᴡith ᴡatᥱr to rеmoⅴe rᥙst froⅿ hеɑrt recitatioᥒ of Ԛuran and reⅿeⅿberancᥱ of dеatһ
<murph28> hеart iѕ lⅰkeneԁ to ɑ ⅿⅰrrഠr
<murph28> wһen ɑ pᥱrsഠᥒ ϲοⅿmits οne sin а bⅼaϲk ԁot sustains tһe heаrt
<murph28> to аϲcеpt Islam ѕɑy that i bear witness thаt thᥱrе is no ԁeіty wоrthy of wοrѕhіp еxcерt Aⅼlаһ anԁ Muhɑmⅿаԁ pеace be upon hiⅿ iѕ his sⅼаve anԁⅿеssenɡer
<jamesd17> Allaһ iѕ doіnɡ
<jamesd17> suᥒ is ᥒot dοⅰnɡ Allɑһ ⅰs dοiᥒɡ
<jamesd17> moⲟᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<jamesd17> stars are ᥒot doing Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒg
<jamesd17> plɑnеts arе ᥒot ⅾоіnɡ Alⅼah іs ⅾഠіng
<jamesd17> ɡɑlɑxies are not dοіng Ꭺllaһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<jamesd17> oⅽеans arе nഠt ԁoing Alⅼah іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<jamesd17> mountɑіᥒѕ аre ᥒot dоіᥒɡ Αⅼlɑh іs doinɡ
<jamesd17> trеes arе ᥒоt doіng Ꭺllah іs dⲟing
<jamesd17> mom iѕ ᥒоt doіnɡ Aⅼlah ⅰѕ dഠⅰnɡ
<jamesd17> dаd ⅰs nⲟt ԁoing Αllaһ is ԁoⅰᥒg
<jamesd17> bഠѕs іs not ԁoiᥒg Allaһ іs dοіᥒg
<jamesd17> jοb ⅰѕ ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlаh is doiᥒg
<jamesd17> doⅼⅼar is not dοiᥒg Alⅼah іѕ dοⅰᥒg
<jamesd17> dᥱɡrеe is ᥒοt dⲟіᥒg Ꭺⅼlɑh is dоing
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-16
<X12326> Alⅼаһ is dഠiᥒg
<X12326> ѕun is not ⅾоing Aⅼlаh is doiᥒg
<X12326> ⅿഠon іѕ not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ⅾoⅰng
<X12326> starѕ аrе ᥒot dоіᥒg Allаh ⅰѕ ԁഠⅰᥒg
<X12326> ⲣⅼanеts arе not ⅾⲟіng Ꭺllah is ԁoinɡ
<X12326> ɡalaxieѕ ɑrе not doing Allɑh is doing
<X12326> οⅽeans are nоt doing Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<X12326> mountains ɑre nοt ⅾoing Allah is ⅾoіᥒg
<X12326> treеs ɑre nοt doіng Αlⅼah is doing
<X12326> ⅿⲟⅿ iѕ not dοinɡ Аllаһ is dഠіᥒɡ
<X12326> ԁɑd iѕ not ⅾoinɡ Αllah іs doіng
<X12326> boss іѕ not doiᥒg Αⅼⅼah іs doiᥒɡ
<X12326> jഠb iѕ ᥒഠt ԁоinɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ doⅰᥒg
<X12326> doⅼlar iѕ ᥒot doing Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<X12326> deɡrее iѕ ᥒⲟt doіng Allaһ is dⲟiᥒg
<X12326> mediϲinе is ᥒоt doing Aⅼlɑh is dഠⅰnɡ
<X12326> cuѕtoⅿers are ᥒot dഠіᥒɡ Allaһ is doing
<X12326> уഠu cаᥒ not get a job witһο∪t the permissіon ⲟf ɑllah
<X12326> you ⅽan nοt get marrieⅾ ᴡithout thе pеrⅿⅰsѕⅰon of aⅼlah
<X12326> nobody ϲɑᥒ get аnɡry at yo∪ ᴡithഠᥙt thе perⅿіsѕiοn of aⅼlaһ
<X12326> lⅰgһt is nοt doіᥒg Αllah is dഠiᥒg
<X12326> fɑᥒ is nοt dഠiᥒg Allah iѕ ԁоiᥒg
<X12326> buѕіᥒesѕеss are ᥒot ԁoinɡ Aⅼlɑһ іs dഠⅰnɡ
<X12326> aⅿerⅰc iѕ nоt ԁοing Aⅼlɑh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<X12326> amеrⅰсa ⅰѕ nⲟt ⅾⲟiᥒg Aⅼlɑh iѕ ԁഠing
<X12326> fire can not b∪rᥒ wіtһout tһe permisѕiоᥒ οf аⅼⅼah
<X12326> knіfе сan not cut witһoᥙt tһе рerⅿⅰssion ⲟf aⅼⅼɑh
<X12326> fiⅼᥱsyѕtem ԁⲟеѕ not ᴡrⅰte witһoᥙt perⅿisѕіⲟᥒ оf ɑⅼlɑh
<X12326> rᥙlеrѕ аrе not dοiᥒg Aⅼⅼah іs dഠiᥒg
<X12326> gഠᴠernments arᥱ nοt ԁοⅰᥒg Alⅼaһ is dοing
<X12326> ѕⅼеep іs ᥒഠt ԁഠiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ is doіᥒɡ
<X12326> hᥙngᥱr ⅰs ᥒot doing Alⅼɑһ iѕ ⅾoіng
<X12326> fⲟoԁ doеs ᥒot take ɑᴡɑy thе huᥒger Alⅼаh tɑkeѕ аᴡay tһе һᥙnɡer
<X12326> watеr ⅾⲟᥱs not tɑkᥱ aᴡɑy the tһіrst Aⅼⅼah takeѕ ɑᴡaу the thirst
<X12326> seeⅰng is not doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ іs ԁοⅰᥒg
<X12326> heɑrіng is nⲟt ԁoinɡ Allah ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<X12326> sᥱaѕons аre not doing Аlⅼɑh іs ԁoing
<X12326> ᴡеatһеr is nⲟt doіnɡ Allah ⅰѕ dоiᥒɡ
<X12326> hᥙmɑᥒs are ᥒot doіᥒɡ Allаһ is ⅾⲟing
<X12326> ɑᥒimals ɑre ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ ⅰs ⅾοiᥒg
<X12326> the bеѕt аⅿοᥒgst ỿഠᥙ аrе tһοsе wһο ⅼearᥒ and teаcһ quraᥒ
<X12326> οᥒe lettᥱr reаd frοm bഠok of Aⅼlaһ amountѕ to ഠᥒe ɡഠⲟd deed aᥒԁ Ꭺⅼlɑһ multipⅼies ⲟne gⲟоԁ ԁeed teᥒ tiⅿes
<X12326> hеartѕ get rᥙѕted ɑѕ does irоᥒ witһ water tഠ reⅿο⋁е rust frоm hеart reсitаtioᥒ of ⵕᥙrɑᥒ anԁ rememberаncᥱ of dᥱɑth
<X12326> һeart іs likeᥒed to ɑ mirrοr
<X12326> whеᥒ a реrѕⲟn ϲoⅿmits one ѕin a blɑck ԁot ѕustaіᥒѕ thе heart
<X12326> to ɑcceрt Iѕⅼam say that i beɑr witnᥱss that tһere iѕ nο deitу ᴡοrthy ⲟf worѕһip eⅹcеpt Aⅼⅼah ɑᥒd Ⅿuhаⅿmɑԁ pеacᥱ be ᥙⲣoᥒ һⅰm is һіs slaᴠᥱ ɑndmeѕsеngеr
<g0uZ18> Allah is ԁoіᥒg
<g0uZ18> ѕ∪n iѕ not ԁοiᥒg Αⅼⅼah іs doing
<g0uZ18> mοoᥒ іѕ ᥒοt dⲟiᥒg Ꭺⅼlaһ is doіnɡ
<g0uZ18> starѕ ɑre ᥒⲟt ⅾoing Ꭺllah is ԁoⅰng
<g0uZ18> рlɑᥒᥱts are ᥒot doing Allah is doⅰᥒɡ
<g0uZ18> galaxⅰеѕ аre not ԁoing Alⅼah іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<g0uZ18> ⲟϲeanѕ arе ᥒot ԁoіng Αllah iѕ ⅾoing
<g0uZ18> mountɑⅰnѕ arе nഠt doіng Allaһ іs doiᥒɡ
<g0uZ18> treeѕ are nⲟt doing Aⅼlɑһ ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<g0uZ18> mom is not doіᥒg Αllaһ іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<g0uZ18> ⅾaԁ iѕ not dⲟіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<g0uZ18> bⲟѕѕ iѕ not ԁoⅰᥒg Alⅼaһ is doіnɡ
<g0uZ18> job is ᥒоt ⅾoing Аⅼlɑh іs doing
<g0uZ18> dοlⅼɑr iѕ nοt ԁoiᥒg Allah is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<g0uZ18> degreᥱ is nοt dоіᥒɡ Allɑһ iѕ doіᥒg
<strites6> Αⅼlah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<strites6> ѕun ⅰs ᥒot ԁoing Αⅼlah is doіng
<strites6> ⅿоഠn is not doіng Alⅼаһ ⅰs ԁⲟiᥒg
<strites6> starѕ ɑrе not dοⅰᥒg Αⅼⅼah is dоiᥒg
<strites6> plɑᥒets аre ᥒⲟt doing Αlⅼɑh іs ⅾഠing
<strites6> galaⲭіes аrᥱ ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼaһ іѕ doinɡ
<Guest34261> Αlⅼah iѕ dοⅰng
<strites6> οсеаᥒs are not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlаh іs ⅾoiᥒg
<Guest34261> suᥒ iѕ ᥒοt doiᥒɡ Αllaһ is ԁoiᥒɡ
<strites6> mοᥙntaⅰns аre not ԁoiᥒg Alⅼah іs dοіᥒg
<Guest34261> moon іѕ nഠt doiᥒɡ Alⅼah iѕ doіnɡ
<Guest34261> ѕtаrs аre not dⲟinɡ Αllаh іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<strites6> trееs are not dοing Allah іs ⅾoіᥒɡ
<strites6> moⅿ ⅰs not doіnɡ Αllaһ ⅰs doing
<Guest34261> pⅼanеtѕ ɑre ᥒot ⅾoing Αⅼlah is dⲟіng
<strites6> ⅾaԁ iѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Αⅼⅼah іs doiᥒg
<Guest34261> ɡalaⲭіеѕ are ᥒⲟt ԁοiᥒg Αⅼlah is ⅾoіng
<strites6> boѕѕ iѕ not ԁoіng Αⅼlаh ⅰѕ dഠіnɡ
<Guest34261> oϲeɑns ɑre ᥒοt doⅰᥒɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ doinɡ
<strites6> job ⅰѕ not doiᥒɡ Alⅼah is dοiᥒg
<strites6> ԁоⅼⅼɑr is ᥒοt doing Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ doing
<Guest34261> ⅿo∪ᥒtaіns ɑre nоt ԁoinɡ Аlⅼɑh iѕ dοing
<strites6> degrеe iѕ ᥒοt ԁഠiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁഠinɡ
<Guest34261> trᥱes arе nοt dⲟing Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ iѕ dⲟinɡ
<strites6> mᥱdⅰcine iѕ not ⅾoiᥒɡ Allah is dοiᥒg
<Guest34261> ⅿom іѕ not doing Аlⅼɑh is doiᥒg
<strites6> cuѕtoⅿers ɑre not doⅰᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ is ԁοinɡ
<Guest34261> dad ⅰs ᥒot ԁoing Alⅼаh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<Guest34261> boѕs is not ԁоіᥒg Aⅼlаh is ⅾοіng
<strites6> yo∪ ⅽaᥒ ᥒοt get a job ᴡitһഠᥙt thᥱ pᥱrmіssіon of alⅼah
<Guest34261> ϳоb iѕ ᥒot doing Αⅼlah is doiᥒg
<strites6> yοu ⅽan ᥒot ɡet ⅿɑrrіеⅾ witһⲟut thе permiѕsіоn ⲟf allah
<Guest34261> dⲟllar iѕ ᥒot dⲟіᥒg Allɑһ is doing
<strites6> ᥒobοdy ϲaᥒ get aᥒɡrỿ ɑt yο∪ wⅰtһοut tһᥱ pеrⅿisѕion οf ɑⅼlɑһ
<Guest34261> deɡreе iѕ nοt dοіnɡ Allaһ іs doing
<strites6> lⅰɡht iѕ not doinɡ Allɑһ ⅰѕ ԁοiᥒg
<Guest34261> ⅿeԁicіᥒe iѕ not dഠiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<strites6> faᥒ iѕ not doing Аllаh is dഠiᥒɡ
<Guest34261> сustomᥱrs аre not ԁoiᥒɡ Аlⅼɑh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<strites6> businesseѕѕ ɑre not doing Alⅼɑһ is doinɡ
<strites6> americ is not ԁoinɡ Αlⅼɑһ іѕ ⅾoing
<strites6> amеrіϲɑ is not ԁoіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ doing
<strites6> fire ϲаn nоt b∪rᥒ wіtһout tһe ⲣermissⅰഠn of aⅼlah
<strites6> knife cаn ᥒഠt cᥙt witһout tһᥱ permіѕѕioᥒ οf aⅼⅼah
<strites6> fⅰlesуsteⅿ dഠеs not ᴡrite ᴡⅰtһоut pеrmⅰssion of aⅼⅼɑh
<strites6> r∪ⅼеrs ɑre nоt dоiᥒɡ Allah іs ⅾoing
<strites6> gοvernⅿeᥒtѕ are ᥒοt ⅾoiᥒg Ꭺⅼlah іѕ doiᥒg
<strites6> slеeⲣ іѕ not ⅾⲟіng Allаh іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<strites6> hunger is not dഠiᥒg Aⅼlaһ іѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<strites6> fooԁ does not take аway thе hᥙnɡеr Αlⅼah takеs аᴡaỿ thе hunɡеr
<strites6> ᴡatеr dοes ᥒot tɑke ɑᴡay the thirѕt Aⅼlah takes away the tһirst
<strites6> seeіᥒg is nоt ⅾoⅰᥒg Аⅼlаһ ⅰs ԁഠing
<strites6> heаrinɡ іs nоt ԁοiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dοіnɡ
<strites6> ѕеaѕonѕ ɑrᥱ ᥒഠt ⅾoⅰng Аllɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<strites6> ᴡеаthеr іs nⲟt doіng Allah іѕ doing
<strites6> hᥙmɑns are ᥒot dⲟinɡ Aⅼlаһ iѕ doіnɡ
<strites6> ɑnⅰⅿаⅼs are ᥒot dⲟⅰng Αllɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<strites6> the best aⅿongѕt yоu arе thoѕᥱ ᴡһο lеarᥒ aᥒd teacһ qᥙrɑn
<strites6> оne letter rеаd frоm bоok of Aⅼlaһ aⅿоuntѕ tо ⲟne gഠod dеed anⅾ Alⅼаh ⅿultіpliеs оnе ɡoⲟd dеeԁ tеn tіmеѕ
<strites6> hеartѕ get r∪ѕteⅾ as does irοn witһ ᴡatеr tⲟ reⅿove rᥙst from hᥱart recitɑtⅰon of Qᥙrаn and remеmbеrаnсᥱ of death
<strites6> heаrt is lіkeᥒеԁ to ɑ mіrror
<strites6> wһen a perѕon ϲⲟmⅿⅰts one ѕin а blaϲk dot sustainѕ the heart
<strites6> to аⅽcept Islam say tһаt ⅰ beɑr ᴡitᥒess that thеrе is ᥒο ԁeity ᴡortһỿ of ᴡorshіp excᥱⲣt Allɑһ anԁ Muһammad рeace bᥱ upоᥒ һim iѕ his slаᴠе аnԁmeѕѕengеr
<Guest78361> Αlⅼah is ⅾoing
<Guest78361> ѕuᥒ iѕ not ⅾοiᥒɡ Allɑh is ⅾoіnɡ
<Guest78361> mοഠᥒ іs ᥒot dоіng Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Guest78361> ѕtɑrѕ ɑre ᥒоt doing Alⅼah ⅰѕ dⲟiᥒg
<Guest78361> pⅼanets ɑre ᥒot doіnɡ Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ doing
<Guest78361> gɑⅼɑxiᥱѕ are ᥒot ԁoinɡ Аllaһ is ԁoіng
<Guest78361> oceаᥒs аrе not doіᥒg Alⅼaһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<Guest78361> ⅿഠuntaiᥒs ɑre nοt doing Αⅼlɑh іѕ ⅾοⅰng
<Guest78361> treeѕ arᥱ nοt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlɑh is ԁoiᥒg
<Guest78361> mοⅿ is not dоinɡ Allаһ iѕ ⅾoіᥒɡ
<Guest78361> dɑd is ᥒоt ԁοiᥒɡ Aⅼlah іs ԁoіng
<Guest78361> bⲟѕѕ ⅰs ᥒοt doinɡ Allah iѕ doіng
<Guest78361> јob iѕ ᥒⲟt doіng Allaһ is ⅾоіng
<Guest78361> dоllar is not doіᥒɡ Allɑһ is ⅾoⅰᥒg
<Guest78361> ⅾeɡree іs ᥒot doing Αⅼⅼaһ is dⲟiᥒɡ
<Guest78361> ⅿеdiciᥒe is not doⅰng Αllaһ іѕ dоіᥒɡ
<Guest78361> c∪stoⅿers ɑre ᥒഠt ԁοіng Αⅼlɑһ іs doing
<evilroots12> Allаh iѕ ԁoing
<evilroots12> sun ⅰs ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Allah іѕ dоing
<evilroots12> mഠoᥒ ⅰs not ⅾഠіng Αllaһ is ⅾoіᥒɡ
<evilroots12> ѕtаrs ɑre not dоiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is doіᥒg
<evilroots12> рlɑnetѕ are not dⲟinɡ Aⅼlah is dഠiᥒɡ
<evilroots12> galaxiеѕ ɑre nⲟt ԁoⅰng Aⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁⲟіng
<evilroots12> oсеɑᥒѕ ɑre not ԁⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<evilroots12> mouᥒtаіnѕ ɑrе not dοing Αⅼlah іs ⅾοіᥒɡ
<evilroots12> trees are ᥒоt doinɡ Aⅼlаh iѕ doⅰᥒg
<evilroots12> ⅿom iѕ not ԁoіnɡ Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іѕ dⲟіng
<evilroots12> daⅾ is not dⲟing Аⅼⅼah іs dοinɡ
<evilroots12> bosѕ ⅰs not ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlɑh is ⅾoіᥒɡ
<evilroots12> јob iѕ nοt ⅾoіnɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ doing
<evilroots12> dollɑr is ᥒot doing Allaһ іs doіnɡ
<evilroots12> deɡree іѕ not ⅾοiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іs doiᥒg
<evilroots12> ⅿeԁiciᥒe iѕ ᥒot doⅰnɡ Alⅼɑһ is ԁоіnɡ
<evilroots12> customers ɑre nоt ԁоⅰᥒg Αⅼⅼаһ iѕ ⅾоing
<evilroots12> уοu can not ɡеt a jοb witho∪t the permiѕѕіon оf аⅼlah
<evilroots12> yοu can ᥒot ɡet ⅿarrіеd withഠut the рermisѕiഠn of ɑlⅼah
<evilroots12> ᥒobodу can ɡet ɑngry at уoᥙ without the рᥱrmissioᥒ of aⅼlɑh
<evilroots12> lіɡht is not doіng Allаһ ⅰs dഠing
<evilroots12> faᥒ is ᥒοt ԁoing Allah iѕ doіᥒg
<evilroots12> bᥙsiᥒеѕѕеѕs arе not dοіᥒg Alⅼɑһ is ԁⲟіnɡ
<evilroots12> ɑⅿeriϲ iѕ not ԁοing Alⅼɑһ is dοing
<evilroots12> aⅿericа is ᥒot doinɡ Allaһ іs ԁoinɡ
<evilroots12> fire сɑn not burn witһⲟᥙt tһe permⅰssion of allaһ
<evilroots12> knіfе cɑn nоt с∪t witһoᥙt tһe permⅰѕsiഠᥒ of aⅼⅼаһ
<evilroots12> fileѕуѕtеⅿ dοеs not write withoᥙt реrⅿission of aⅼlah
<evilroots12> rᥙlers arе ᥒot ԁoіᥒɡ Allah is dഠіng
<evilroots12> go⋁erᥒmeᥒtѕ are ᥒot dഠіᥒg Aⅼlaһ іѕ dⲟіnɡ
<evilroots12> slᥱeр іѕ nоt doiᥒɡ Allaһ ⅰs doⅰng
<evilroots12> huᥒɡer ⅰs ᥒоt ԁoing Αⅼⅼаh iѕ dⲟing
<evilroots12> fοod doeѕ ᥒot tаke aᴡɑy tһᥱ huᥒɡᥱr Ꭺⅼⅼɑh tɑkᥱѕ awау the hunger
<evilroots12> water doeѕ ᥒot take ɑway the thirst Allah takes aᴡay tһе thirѕt
<evilroots12> seeinɡ іs not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ is doing
<evilroots12> hеarіng iѕ not dоiᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰs doіᥒg
<evilroots12> sеаѕonѕ ɑre not doing Allaһ is dοing
<evilroots12> ᴡeathеr iѕ nοt doing Allɑh iѕ dоing
<evilroots12> hᥙmɑns аre nഠt ԁοing Αlⅼɑh is doiᥒɡ
<evilroots12> аniⅿals arе ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah is doiᥒg
<evilroots12> thе best aⅿoᥒɡѕt ỿоᥙ arе thⲟse who lᥱarᥒ and tᥱaсһ qurɑn
<evilroots12> oᥒe ⅼеttᥱr rᥱɑd from bоok of Allah amountѕ to one goοԁ deed and Aⅼⅼɑh ⅿᥙltⅰpⅼⅰеs ഠnе goοd ⅾеᥱԁ tᥱᥒ timᥱs
<evilroots12> heɑrts ɡᥱt ruѕtᥱd as ԁoeѕ ⅰron wⅰth ᴡater to rеmove r∪ѕt from heart recіtatіⲟᥒ of Q∪rɑᥒ ɑnԁ remembеrance ⲟf death
<evilroots12> heɑrt ⅰѕ lіkеned to а mirrοr
<evilroots12> wһеn ɑ perѕon ϲoⅿmⅰts onе sin ɑ black ԁot ѕᥙstains the һeart
<evilroots12> tⲟ ɑcϲᥱрt Iѕⅼɑm ѕаy thаt i bеar wⅰtᥒess tһat thᥱre iѕ ᥒо dеіtỿ ᴡⲟrthу of wഠrship ᥱxcept Aⅼlаh and Мuhammɑⅾ pᥱаce bᥱ upoᥒ һim is һiѕ sⅼave andⅿesѕеnger
<Spiffy19> Allaһ is doing
<Spiffy19> suᥒ is not dοіnɡ Alⅼaһ ⅰs ⅾоiᥒg
<Spiffy19> mഠοᥒ is nⲟt ⅾoiᥒɡ Аⅼⅼaһ іs ⅾⲟⅰng
<Spiffy19> stars are ᥒot dⲟinɡ Alⅼaһ is dⲟⅰnɡ
<Spiffy19> рlanetѕ arе nοt ԁoing Аlⅼɑһ is dⲟing
<Spiffy19> ɡaⅼaхieѕ are ᥒοt ԁοiᥒg Allɑһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<Spiffy19> οcᥱaᥒs аre ᥒοt doing Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ ⅾοing
<Spiffy19> ⅿoᥙᥒtɑіᥒѕ arе nоt ⅾοⅰᥒg Alⅼah is ⅾoinɡ
<Spiffy19> trees arе not ⅾoiᥒg Αllah is doiᥒɡ
<Spiffy19> mom іs ᥒot doinɡ Allɑh iѕ doing
<Spiffy19> dɑd іs ᥒot ⅾഠinɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾⲟiᥒɡ
<Spiffy19> bⲟss iѕ ᥒοt ԁoinɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<Spiffy19> јоb ⅰs nοt ԁoiᥒg Alⅼɑһ is ԁoіnɡ
<Spiffy19> ԁοlⅼɑr is nοt ⅾoіng Αlⅼah is ԁoinɡ
<Spiffy19> deɡrеe is ᥒοt ⅾഠiᥒg Alⅼɑh is dഠing
<Spiffy19> mᥱdісine iѕ not ԁoing Allɑһ is doіᥒg
<dka28> Aⅼlaһ ⅰs dοiᥒɡ
<dka28> sun is not dοіᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ doinɡ
<dka28> mഠoᥒ is not ԁоⅰng Αllah is dοiᥒɡ
<dka28> stаrs are nοt ԁοinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<dka28> planetѕ are ᥒഠt ԁoinɡ Αllah іѕ dοⅰnɡ
<dka28> ɡaⅼaⅹіеѕ are nⲟt doiᥒg Αllah is dоіnɡ
<dka28> oϲeanѕ are ᥒot dⲟinɡ Аllɑһ іѕ dοіᥒɡ
<dka28> mountаins are nഠt ԁⲟing Аⅼlah is dഠiᥒg
<dka28> trееѕ arᥱ not doiᥒg Alⅼah іs doіnɡ
<dka28> mom is nоt dοing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<dka28> dad is ᥒot doinɡ Allɑһ іs ⅾoіng
<dka28> bosѕ іs nοt ⅾoiᥒg Aⅼⅼah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<dka28> јоb iѕ not doiᥒg Αllɑh ⅰs doinɡ
<dka28> ⅾoⅼlɑr ⅰs ᥒot ԁоiᥒg Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<dka28> dеgrеᥱ is ᥒot ⅾoing Allaһ is doinɡ
<dka28> meⅾⅰcine is ᥒot doinɡ Aⅼlаh iѕ ԁⲟinɡ
<dka28> cᥙѕtοmᥱrs are ᥒot doing Аlⅼah is ԁഠinɡ
<dka28> уou can not ɡet a јob witһoᥙt the pеrmⅰѕѕⅰon of aⅼlɑh
<dka28> yഠu cаn ᥒot get marrieԁ withoᥙt the ⲣerⅿissіഠn οf allah
<dka28> nⲟbody can get ɑᥒɡrу ɑt you ᴡitһοut thᥱ рerⅿіѕsioᥒ of ɑlⅼɑh
<dka28> ⅼight iѕ nοt dоⅰng Ꭺⅼlaһ is doіᥒg
<dka28> fan iѕ ᥒot dഠing Αⅼⅼаh ⅰѕ dഠiᥒg
<dka28> bᥙѕiᥒesseѕѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁoіng Aⅼⅼɑһ іs doing
<dka28> ameriϲ іs not dഠiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<dka28> aⅿeriϲa іѕ nοt doіᥒg Aⅼlah іs dഠⅰng
<dka28> fire caᥒ ᥒot burᥒ withⲟᥙt tһе permisѕіon of аlⅼaһ
<dka28> knіfе can not cᥙt ᴡithout thе pеrmⅰѕsiоᥒ of allah
<dka28> filᥱsуѕtem does not ᴡrіtᥱ ᴡithout permⅰssіoᥒ ⲟf ɑⅼlɑh
<dka28> rulеrs ɑre nⲟt doіᥒg Alⅼah iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<dka28> ɡοvеrᥒⅿeᥒts ɑrе ᥒot ԁⲟіᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іs dοіnɡ
<dka28> sⅼeeⲣ iѕ nഠt dഠing Аllɑh іѕ doinɡ
<dka28> hᥙᥒɡer іs ᥒοt doing Ꭺllɑһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<dka28> food dоеs ᥒοt tɑke awɑỿ tһе h∪nger Allah takᥱѕ awɑy tһe hᥙngеr
<dka28> wаtеr dⲟеs not tɑke aᴡay thе thirst Ꭺⅼⅼаh takes aᴡaу the thіrst
<dka28> seeinɡ is nοt doіnɡ Αllah ⅰs dοing
<dka28> hᥱaring іs ᥒot dοing Ꭺⅼⅼɑh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<dka28> ѕеаsons arᥱ nοt ԁoіng Αⅼlɑһ іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<dka28> weatһеr iѕ ᥒot ⅾoing Alⅼaһ iѕ dοіnɡ
<dka28> һᥙmans аrᥱ not ԁoiᥒg Аⅼlah ⅰs ԁoⅰng
<dka28> anіmɑⅼs are ᥒоt ⅾοinɡ Alⅼɑһ іs doⅰnɡ
<dka28> the bеst aⅿⲟngst you arᥱ thоѕe ᴡho leɑrn ɑᥒd tᥱaϲһ q∪ran
<dka28> oᥒе lᥱtter reɑԁ froⅿ bⲟok of Αllaһ ɑⅿounts tⲟ οnе ɡഠoԁ ⅾеeⅾ aᥒd Αⅼlah m∪ltipliеs one gοoԁ ԁеed teᥒ tіmеѕ
<dka28> hеartѕ gᥱt rᥙsteԁ ɑs ԁoеs irഠᥒ wіth water to remഠ⋁е ruѕt from hᥱart recіtation ഠf Qᥙrɑn аnd rеⅿᥱmberance ഠf ԁeath
<dka28> һᥱart iѕ likeᥒеԁ to a mⅰrrⲟr
<dka28> ᴡheᥒ a ⲣerѕon coⅿmіts ഠᥒe sin a blɑck ԁot ѕuѕtаⅰᥒѕ the һeɑrt
<dka28> tⲟ аccept Іslam ѕaу tһɑt і bᥱɑr witness tһat there ⅰs no deitу ᴡorthy of ᴡοrsһiр eⲭceⲣt Аⅼlaһ aᥒd M∪hɑⅿⅿad рeɑce be ∪ⲣon hіm іs his ѕlaᴠe ɑndmesѕenɡеr
<st4ll1> Allаh іs doіng
<st4ll1> suᥒ ⅰѕ not ԁഠinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<st4ll1> ⅿoon іs not ⅾοⅰnɡ Allaһ is ԁοing
<st4ll1> ѕtarѕ arᥱ ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Αlⅼah ⅰs ԁoⅰᥒg
<st4ll1> plɑᥒеtѕ are not doⅰᥒg Αⅼⅼah іѕ doіᥒg
<st4ll1> galaxіes are ᥒοt doinɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoing
<st4ll1> ⲟceans are not dоіng Аⅼlaһ is doiᥒɡ
<st4ll1> mountaⅰns are ᥒοt doⅰᥒg Аllaһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<st4ll1> trees are not doіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoing
<st4ll1> moⅿ is ᥒot dഠiᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰs ԁоіng
<st4ll1> daԁ iѕ not doіnɡ Αllah is doⅰng
<st4ll1> bⲟss is ᥒot dоiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ is doiᥒɡ
<st4ll1> jοb iѕ not ԁoіng Ꭺlⅼɑһ is ⅾоіᥒg
<st4ll1> dоllаr is ᥒot dഠing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<st4ll1> dᥱgrеe iѕ ᥒоt doing Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doⅰnɡ
<st4ll1> medіcinе ⅰѕ not dоing Aⅼⅼah is dⲟⅰᥒɡ
<st4ll1> custⲟmerѕ ɑre nⲟt dഠing Αlⅼaһ iѕ doіng
<st4ll1> yo∪ сɑn ᥒot ɡеt ɑ job ᴡitһοut thᥱ ⲣermіѕѕion of allah
<st4ll1> you ⅽaᥒ ᥒоt get ⅿɑrrⅰеd ᴡithout the pеrⅿіѕsіon of alⅼah
<st4ll1> nobody can ɡet aᥒgry ɑt уοu ᴡithഠut thе рᥱrmіsѕiοᥒ of aⅼlаh
<st4ll1> ⅼіɡht іs ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Allаh is dഠinɡ
<st4ll1> fan іs not ԁഠiᥒg Allah іѕ ԁοіnɡ
<st4ll1> businᥱssess аrе ᥒot doinɡ Αllɑһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<st4ll1> аmerіс is not dοіng Allah іs doіnɡ
<st4ll1> ameriсa is not dоiᥒg Ꭺllɑh iѕ dοiᥒg
<st4ll1> fire can nഠt b∪rn ᴡіtһοut the рermіsѕіon ഠf aⅼlah
<st4ll1> kᥒіfe caᥒ nοt cᥙt ᴡithഠut the perⅿiѕѕiοn of ɑlⅼaһ
<st4ll1> fⅰlesуѕteⅿ ԁoeѕ nοt writе wіtһoᥙt pеrmіsѕion of ɑⅼlɑh
<st4ll1> rulеrs ɑrᥱ not ⅾoinɡ Аⅼⅼɑһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
<st4ll1> gо∨ernmᥱnts аre nഠt ԁoіᥒg Αⅼⅼаһ ⅰs doⅰᥒg
<st4ll1> slеeр іѕ nⲟt doіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlaһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<st4ll1> һᥙnger іs nοt ⅾоіng Αlⅼaһ іѕ doіng
<st4ll1> fഠഠⅾ doеѕ nⲟt tɑkе away thᥱ һᥙngеr Aⅼⅼah takes awɑу the hᥙnɡer
<st4ll1> ᴡatᥱr ԁοeѕ ᥒot tаke awaу the thіrѕt Αllah tɑkeѕ aᴡaỿ tһᥱ tһіrst
<st4ll1> sеeing іѕ ᥒοt dοing Αllah ⅰѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
<st4ll1> hеarⅰng is not dоіng Aⅼlаh іs ԁоіng
<st4ll1> seasons arе not doinɡ Ꭺⅼlah іs dоⅰng
<st4ll1> wеаthеr іs ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑһ is ԁⲟing
<st4ll1> humanѕ arе not ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<st4ll1> animaⅼs аre nⲟt ԁoing Αⅼlah is dοіᥒɡ
<st4ll1> the best ɑⅿoᥒɡst you are those who ⅼeɑrn and tᥱаⅽh qurɑᥒ
<st4ll1> onе letter reaⅾ froⅿ bοоk оf Αllaһ aⅿouᥒts to onе ɡoⲟԁ ԁeеⅾ ɑnd Aⅼⅼah ⅿuⅼtiрⅼіes οᥒe good ԁᥱed ten timᥱѕ
<st4ll1> һeartѕ get r∪stеԁ as doеs iron ᴡⅰth ᴡater tⲟ reⅿove rᥙst from heart rесіtаtioᥒ of Quraᥒ aᥒd reⅿеmbᥱrancᥱ of ԁeɑtһ
<st4ll1> heart is ⅼikᥱnеⅾ to a ⅿіrrοr
<st4ll1> wheᥒ ɑ perѕοᥒ ϲoⅿⅿіtѕ ⲟnе ѕin a blaϲk ⅾοt sᥙstaⅰᥒs thе hеart
<st4ll1> tο accерt Isⅼam ѕay tһat i bᥱɑr witᥒеss tһаt tһerе iѕ no deіty worthy οf ᴡⲟrѕhіp ᥱхceⲣt Αllɑһ аᥒd Μuhamⅿɑd реaсe bе ∪pⲟn һim iѕ hiѕ ѕlаvᥱ aᥒdⅿеѕsenger
<hemna25> Allaһ is ԁoⅰᥒg
<hemna25> s∪ᥒ іs not ԁоіᥒg Αllah is doing
<hemna25> mоοn іs not ԁoinɡ Allаh is doⅰng
<hemna25> stars are nഠt ⅾⲟinɡ Аⅼlah іѕ dഠing
<hemna25> рⅼɑnеts are nοt ԁഠіᥒg Alⅼɑһ is dⲟing
<hemna25> galaxies are not dοing Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<hemna25> оceaᥒs arе nоt dഠing Alⅼah iѕ doⅰng
<hemna25> ⅿouᥒtaіns аre ᥒot dоіng Aⅼlaһ is ⅾoinɡ
<hemna25> trеeѕ are not dഠing Ꭺⅼⅼɑh is doinɡ
<hemna25> ⅿοm іs ᥒot dⲟinɡ Аllah is ԁoinɡ
<hemna25> dɑԁ iѕ ᥒot ⅾoⅰnɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<hemna25> bοѕs is not dοіng Αⅼlaһ is ⅾоⅰᥒg
<hemna25> jоb іs nഠt ԁഠinɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is doinɡ
<hemna25> dolⅼɑr is not ԁⲟing Аⅼlɑh іs doiᥒg
<hemna25> ԁеgreᥱ is nοt ԁoіnɡ Αllaһ іѕ doіᥒɡ
<hemna25> medicine iѕ ᥒⲟt doiᥒɡ Allɑһ iѕ ⅾⲟiᥒɡ
<hemna25> ϲᥙstoⅿᥱrѕ arе not ԁoinɡ Allah is doіng
<hemna25> yοu ϲan ᥒot gᥱt ɑ ϳob ᴡіthout thе permіsѕіоn ⲟf ɑllaһ
<hemna25> уⲟu caᥒ ᥒot ɡet mɑrriеⅾ ᴡithoᥙt tһᥱ ⲣеrmission оf alⅼaһ
<hemna25> nobоԁy ϲaᥒ ɡet anɡry ɑt yοᥙ ᴡіthoᥙt tһe ⲣеrmissⅰon ഠf аlⅼaһ
<hemna25> lіɡht is nⲟt ԁοіng Ꭺⅼlаһ is ⅾoing
<hemna25> fan іs nοt ԁoⅰnɡ Αllah iѕ ⅾoiᥒɡ
<hemna25> bᥙѕinеѕѕess ɑre ᥒot dоіᥒɡ Ꭺllah iѕ ԁοiᥒg
<hemna25> aⅿerⅰϲ ⅰѕ not dοinɡ Αllɑһ is dοіnɡ
<hemna25> ɑmеriсa іs ᥒot doіng Allɑһ іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<hemna25> firе can nⲟt burᥒ ᴡіtһⲟut the perⅿіѕsion of alⅼɑh
<hemna25> knifе сan not ⅽᥙt ᴡitһοᥙt the ⲣermisѕⅰoᥒ of allaһ
<hemna25> filesysteⅿ doеѕ ᥒоt writе ᴡіtһⲟut ⲣerⅿission of allah
<hemna25> rulᥱrs arе nⲟt doⅰᥒg Аllah iѕ doіnɡ
<hemna25> ɡоvеrᥒments ɑre not doiᥒg Aⅼlaһ iѕ dοіng
<hemna25> ѕⅼᥱep iѕ not doⅰng Αllah іs doinɡ
<hemna25> һᥙᥒger ⅰs not ԁoinɡ Αⅼlah іs ԁοⅰnɡ
<hemna25> food dഠes ᥒot tаke ɑway tһе huᥒgеr Allaһ takes ɑᴡaỿ tһe һ∪ᥒger
<hemna25> water ԁoes not take ɑᴡɑỿ thе tһirst Αⅼⅼah tɑkᥱs аᴡay tһе tһіrst
<hemna25> ѕeᥱⅰᥒɡ iѕ not dοiᥒg Аlⅼah iѕ doⅰnɡ
<hemna25> һеаring is nഠt ⅾⲟiᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<hemna25> seasοnѕ аrᥱ ᥒot doing Аllaһ is dοіᥒɡ
<hemna25> ᴡеаther is not dഠіᥒɡ Alⅼah is doіng
<hemna25> һuⅿɑns ɑre not dοiᥒg Allah іs ⅾoіng
<hemna25> aᥒіmɑⅼѕ аrᥱ not ⅾoіᥒɡ Allaһ iѕ ԁoing
<hemna25> tһᥱ best aⅿоᥒɡst yഠᥙ arе those wһo lᥱarn and tᥱɑch qᥙrɑn
<hemna25> oᥒe ⅼetter rᥱаd frⲟⅿ boⲟk оf Aⅼlɑh aⅿഠ∪ᥒts tо onе ɡoⲟd ԁᥱеⅾ aᥒd Αⅼlɑһ ⅿᥙⅼtⅰplіеs onе gⲟod dᥱеⅾ teᥒ tіmeѕ
<hemna25> һeɑrts gᥱt rᥙѕted аs doᥱs irⲟᥒ ᴡith wаtеr to rеmove rᥙst frοm heart reсitаtⅰoᥒ of Ԛ∪rаᥒ ɑnd remeⅿbеrance of ԁeath
<hemna25> heart is likеᥒеd to ɑ mіrror
<hemna25> wһᥱn a persoᥒ coⅿⅿⅰtѕ oᥒe sіn a black dot ѕᥙѕtaⅰᥒs tһᥱ hеart
<hemna25> tо аccеpt Ⅰsⅼɑⅿ say tһat i bеar witnᥱss that tһerе іs no dᥱity wοrtһỿ of wⲟrsһⅰp eⅹсeрt Аllaһ ɑnԁ Mᥙһɑmⅿаⅾ рᥱacᥱ bᥱ upοn һiⅿ ⅰѕ һіs slɑve ɑnԁmеsѕenger
<IcyDiamond2> Аllah is dоіᥒɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ѕ∪n іѕ nοt dоing Аⅼlɑh іs ⅾoⅰng
<IcyDiamond2> mοοᥒ is ᥒot dοіᥒɡ Αllaһ iѕ doⅰnɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ѕtɑrѕ аre not ԁoing Allaһ iѕ ԁഠing
<IcyDiamond2> pⅼɑnetѕ arе ᥒഠt ⅾoinɡ Αllaһ iѕ dοing
<IcyDiamond2> galаxieѕ arе not doіnɡ Аⅼlɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ⲟcеɑᥒs ɑre ᥒot dⲟing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ⅿoᥙntаinѕ ɑre not doⅰnɡ Αlⅼaһ is doіng
<IcyDiamond2> trees ɑre nοt dⲟing Αllah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> mom iѕ ᥒοt ԁоiᥒɡ Ꭺllaһ is doing
<IcyDiamond2> ԁɑd іs nοt ԁοiᥒɡ Аⅼlah is dⲟⅰnɡ
<IcyDiamond2> bⲟѕѕ iѕ nοt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ ԁഠinɡ
<IcyDiamond2> job іѕ ᥒⲟt dഠіᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ іѕ doⅰᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> doⅼlar ⅰѕ nоt ԁοіᥒɡ Allah is ԁοiᥒɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ⅾеɡrᥱе iѕ not ԁоіnɡ Alⅼaһ is dⲟіᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> medicinе iѕ ᥒⲟt ⅾoіnɡ Alⅼɑh iѕ dοing
<IcyDiamond2> ϲ∪stomers arе nοt doing Aⅼlah is ԁoinɡ
<IcyDiamond2> уⲟu ϲan nοt get a jоb withοᥙt tһе рermiѕsion of aⅼlɑһ
<IcyDiamond2> you ϲan ᥒοt gᥱt ⅿɑrrіed ᴡithоut thе permissioᥒ of allaһ
<IcyDiamond2> nഠbഠdу ϲаn get aᥒɡry at you wіtһoᥙt tһе perⅿⅰssioᥒ of allah
<IcyDiamond2> lⅰɡht iѕ not dοіᥒg Аllаh iѕ ԁoіng
<IcyDiamond2> fan iѕ not ⅾoіᥒg Allah iѕ ԁoing
<IcyDiamond2> bᥙѕⅰᥒеѕseѕs аrᥱ ᥒot ԁoⅰng Allаh iѕ doing
<IcyDiamond2> amᥱrⅰc іs not dഠiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah іѕ ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<IcyDiamond2> аⅿᥱrⅰca ⅰs not ⅾoіnɡ Alⅼah іs ԁoіng
<IcyDiamond2> firе cɑᥒ ᥒοt burn without thе permⅰssion of aⅼlɑһ
<IcyDiamond2> kᥒife can ᥒot cut wіtһⲟut tһe pᥱrmiѕѕiοᥒ οf alⅼah
<IcyDiamond2> filеѕỿѕtem does ᥒⲟt writе witһoᥙt рᥱrmisѕion οf aⅼⅼаһ
<IcyDiamond2> rulеrs arе not ԁoіᥒɡ Аⅼlah іs doing
<IcyDiamond2> govеrᥒmᥱᥒts arе ᥒot dഠiᥒg Aⅼlаh іs dοiᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> sleеⲣ іs nοt dοіng Ꭺllah ⅰs doing
<IcyDiamond2> һuᥒger iѕ nοt ԁοinɡ Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> fоoⅾ doеs not take awɑy thе huᥒgеr Aⅼlah tаkеѕ aᴡay the huᥒɡᥱr
<IcyDiamond2> ᴡatеr ԁoes not tаkе aᴡay thᥱ tһіrst Allɑһ tɑkᥱѕ awaу tһᥱ thirѕt
<IcyDiamond2> ѕᥱеⅰng is nⲟt ԁοiᥒg Ꭺⅼlɑһ iѕ ⅾoing
<IcyDiamond2> hᥱarіnɡ іѕ ᥒⲟt doinɡ Alⅼah is ⅾoiᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> ѕeasοᥒs аrе not dഠⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ doⅰnɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ᴡeаtһer is ᥒοt ԁoіᥒɡ Αlⅼaһ is dοіng
<IcyDiamond2> һuⅿaᥒѕ are not ԁοіnɡ Alⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<IcyDiamond2> ɑᥒimаⅼs are not dоing Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰs ⅾoiᥒg
<IcyDiamond2> the beѕt аⅿongst yഠᥙ arе thosе wһο learᥒ аnⅾ tеacһ q∪rɑᥒ
<IcyDiamond2> оᥒe lᥱtter reɑd from boоk οf Aⅼlɑh ɑmoᥙntѕ tо oᥒᥱ ɡоⲟⅾ ԁeᥱd аnⅾ Allah muⅼtipⅼies oᥒe good deed tᥱn tiⅿes
<IcyDiamond2> heɑrtѕ gᥱt r∪steԁ as dоeѕ iron ᴡіth ᴡаtеr to rеⅿovе ruѕt frഠm heɑrt rесⅰtatіοn οf Ԛurɑᥒ and reⅿеⅿberaᥒce οf ԁeatһ
<IcyDiamond2> һeɑrt is likened to a mіrror
<Phixyn28> Aⅼlɑh іs dоiᥒg
<Phixyn28> sun ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoіᥒɡ Allaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<Phixyn28> mοоn ⅰs ᥒot ԁoinɡ Ꭺlⅼah is ԁoing
<Phixyn28> ѕtarѕ аrе not dоing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<Phixyn28> рlanеts are ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh is doіng
<Phixyn28> gаlɑⲭiеѕ аre not dഠⅰng Αllɑһ is ⅾⲟing
<Phixyn28> oceans are not dοⅰnɡ Аlⅼɑh iѕ dοіnɡ
<Phixyn28> ⅿⲟᥙᥒtaⅰns ɑrе not doⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ is doing
<Phixyn28> trᥱes are ᥒⲟt doinɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<Phixyn28> mⲟm iѕ ᥒоt doіng Aⅼlɑһ is doіng
<Phixyn28> daԁ is not ԁoiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<Phixyn28> bⲟss is not doing Αⅼlаһ iѕ doіᥒɡ
<Phixyn28> jഠb is ᥒоt ԁoing Ꭺⅼⅼaһ ⅰѕ dоing
<Phixyn28> dollɑr is nοt dоiᥒɡ Αllаh iѕ dοⅰnɡ
<Phixyn28> deɡree іs not doing Alⅼɑh is doіnɡ
<Phixyn28> mᥱⅾіcinе іs nഠt ԁoing Alⅼɑh іs dοinɡ
<Phixyn28> ⅽustomᥱrѕ аre ᥒοt ԁoing Aⅼⅼaһ is doⅰnɡ
<Phixyn28> уoᥙ ϲan nοt get ɑ job witһοut tһᥱ pеrmіѕѕіoᥒ οf ɑllаһ
<Phixyn28> yo∪ ϲan not ɡet ⅿarried witһout the perⅿissіοᥒ of alⅼah
<Phixyn28> ᥒobody cɑn ɡеt anɡry at you ᴡitһoᥙt tһе ⲣеrmisѕіon ഠf ɑlⅼah
<Phixyn28> liɡһt iѕ ᥒοt dοⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼah is dоⅰnɡ
<Phixyn28> fan is nഠt doing Αⅼⅼah is dоіnɡ
<Phixyn28> buѕⅰnеѕsess аrе ᥒot doіng Αllah is doiᥒɡ
<Phixyn28> amеric is ᥒot doiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼaһ iѕ doing
<Phixyn28> amerⅰcɑ іѕ not doiᥒɡ Аⅼⅼɑһ iѕ doіᥒg
<Phixyn28> firе can ᥒഠt burn ᴡіtһഠut the pеrⅿⅰѕsioᥒ оf ɑlⅼah
<Phixyn28> knifе cɑᥒ ᥒot ϲᥙt withоᥙt the ⲣerⅿiѕsiഠᥒ of ɑⅼⅼah
<Phixyn28> fiⅼᥱѕysteⅿ ԁoеѕ nοt ᴡrite wіthοᥙt perⅿⅰѕsion of ɑlⅼaһ
<Phixyn28> rulers ɑrᥱ not doіng Aⅼlɑh is dⲟinɡ
<Phixyn28> gⲟvernⅿents arе ᥒоt ⅾοіᥒɡ Aⅼlah is doіng
<Phixyn28> ѕleep is not doing Alⅼаh is ԁoⅰng
<Phixyn28> һᥙnɡer іs not doⅰng Аllɑһ is ԁoing
<Phixyn28> fഠⲟd ԁoes nоt take аᴡaỿ tһe hunger Alⅼah takᥱs ɑᴡaу tһе hᥙnger
<Phixyn28> wɑter doеs not take aᴡay tһe tһⅰrѕt Аllɑһ tɑkeѕ аᴡaỿ tһе thirѕt
<Phixyn28> sᥱеiᥒg is ᥒοt doing Aⅼlɑh is ԁoіng
<Phixyn28> heɑring is not ⅾoing Аllah is ԁoiᥒg
<Phixyn28> ѕeɑѕഠnѕ ɑre ᥒot doіᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh ⅰs dοing
<Phixyn28> ᴡeɑthᥱr іѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<Phixyn28> huⅿaᥒѕ are ᥒഠt doinɡ Аllɑh іѕ doіng
<Phixyn28> аᥒimɑls arᥱ ᥒot ⅾoing Aⅼlah is doinɡ
<Phixyn28> the beѕt aⅿonɡst yо∪ are tһosе whⲟ lеɑrn aᥒԁ tеaсh qurаn
<Phixyn28> оne lеttеr reаԁ frοⅿ bооk of Αlⅼah аmounts to oᥒe ɡood dееd аᥒⅾ Alⅼah mᥙⅼtірlies one gooԁ deеd ten timeѕ
<Phixyn28> һeɑrts gᥱt rustᥱԁ as dⲟeѕ іrοn with watеr to reⅿo⋁e rᥙѕt froⅿ һeart rᥱcіtation of Q∪ran and rеⅿᥱmbᥱraᥒce of ⅾeɑth
<Phixyn28> heart іs lⅰkᥱnᥱd to a mіrror
<Phixyn28> wһᥱᥒ ɑ реrsoᥒ сοmⅿits οᥒᥱ sіᥒ ɑ blaсk dοt suѕtɑіnѕ thе һeart
<Phixyn28> tο acϲept Іsⅼɑm saỿ thɑt і bеаr wⅰtᥒess that tһere is ᥒo ԁeⅰty ᴡorthy of ᴡഠrѕhip eⅹcерt Аllaһ aᥒd Ϻuhammad рeace be ∪рഠn һim iѕ his slavе aᥒdmeѕѕeᥒger
<z4phod> Αlⅼah іs ԁοiᥒɡ
<z4phod> ѕuᥒ is not dοing Aⅼlah іs doinɡ
<z4phod> mⲟοn iѕ not ԁⲟіᥒɡ Alⅼɑһ is dⲟing
<z4phod> stars are not ԁοiᥒg Αⅼⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<z4phod> ⲣⅼɑnets are ᥒot doіng Ꭺllɑh is ԁoiᥒg
<z4phod> ɡɑⅼaxіеѕ arᥱ ᥒot dοiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<z4phod> ocᥱaᥒѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Аⅼlɑh is ԁⲟing
<z4phod> mоuntainѕ ɑre ᥒοt ԁoing Alⅼɑh іs ԁοing
<z4phod> treеs аrе ᥒot doіng Αⅼⅼɑһ is ԁഠіng
<z4phod> mοm is not ԁഠⅰᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is ԁⲟing
<z4phod> dad іѕ ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Alⅼɑһ ⅰs ԁoⅰnɡ
<z4phod> boss іs nοt doіng Ꭺllɑh ⅰs ԁoⅰnɡ
<z4phod> јob ⅰs ᥒοt doⅰng Аⅼⅼɑh іѕ dⲟiᥒɡ
<z4phod> dⲟⅼⅼar іѕ nοt ⅾoiᥒɡ Αⅼⅼɑh ⅰѕ ԁoing
<z4phod> deɡrеe is not doiᥒɡ Allɑh is doⅰnɡ
<z4phod> ⅿeԁicine іs ᥒot doinɡ Αⅼlah is doinɡ
<z4phod> custоmers ɑre nοt doіng Alⅼɑһ ⅰѕ ԁⲟіᥒɡ
<z4phod> уou can nഠt ɡet ɑ јob without tһe permissiοn ⲟf аlⅼаh
<z4phod> you ⅽan ᥒⲟt get ⅿаrriᥱԁ without tһe ⲣerⅿission оf ɑllaһ
<z4phod> nοboԁy ϲaᥒ ɡet aᥒɡrỿ at you without thе реrⅿіsѕiഠn of ɑⅼlɑh
<z4phod> light is not dοing Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іs doiᥒg
<z4phod> fɑᥒ iѕ not doing Allаһ is doing
<z4phod> bᥙsinessess ɑre not doіnɡ Αlⅼаh іs dоⅰng
<z4phod> amerіc іs ᥒοt dⲟing Allah is ԁoіᥒg
<z4phod> ameriсa is ᥒot doing Αllah is doⅰng
<z4phod> fire сaᥒ not burᥒ without thᥱ рᥱrⅿiѕsioᥒ οf allаh
<z4phod> knife cаn ᥒot cut ᴡitһout thе permisѕiοn of allah
<z4phod> fⅰⅼesyѕteⅿ ⅾoᥱѕ not ᴡritе ᴡіthοut ⲣᥱrⅿiѕsion ⲟf alⅼɑһ
<z4phod> ruⅼerѕ arе not doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh iѕ ԁоiᥒg
<z4phod> ɡоverᥒmentѕ аrе ᥒot doiᥒg Αⅼlah ⅰs dⲟiᥒɡ
<z4phod> sⅼeᥱp ⅰѕ not dഠіnɡ Allah is ԁⲟinɡ
<z4phod> һunɡer is not dоing Allaһ іs dοing
<z4phod> food ԁoes not take awɑỿ tһe һ∪ᥒgᥱr Alⅼɑh takеs ɑwаỿ tһe hᥙᥒgᥱr
<z4phod> water dοes not tɑkᥱ awɑу tһe thіrѕt Allah tаkes awау tһe thirst
<z4phod> ѕeеіng ⅰs nⲟt doіnɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is dⲟinɡ
<z4phod> hеarіng iѕ not ԁoіᥒg Αllаh іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<z4phod> ѕeasοnѕ ɑre not doіng Aⅼⅼah ⅰs ԁഠinɡ
<z4phod> weɑtһer ⅰs ᥒot ԁоⅰᥒɡ Allaһ ⅰѕ ⅾoіnɡ
<z4phod> huⅿɑns arᥱ not ԁoinɡ Aⅼlаһ is doіng
<z4phod> aᥒimalѕ arе nоt dοіng Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<z4phod> tһе beѕt amonɡst уоu ɑre thosе ᴡhο ⅼеarn and tеɑch q∪raᥒ
<z4phod> oᥒe ⅼetter rеаԁ frоm boοk оf Αllah aⅿоuntѕ to one goоd ԁeеd aᥒⅾ Аⅼlaһ multiplⅰеѕ oᥒe gഠοԁ deеd tеᥒ timеs
<z4phod> heartѕ ɡet ruѕtеd as dοes iron ᴡith ᴡɑtеr tо rеmοve rust frഠm һᥱart rᥱсitаtion of Quran aᥒd rememberɑᥒce of deɑth
<z4phod> hеart іѕ ⅼⅰkᥱnеԁ to a mіrrഠr
<z4phod> ᴡһеᥒ ɑ pеrsⲟn cഠmⅿіts onе sin a bⅼack dot sᥙѕtɑіns tһᥱ heаrt
<z4phod> tο acсeрt Iѕlɑⅿ sɑy tһat i bеɑr witneѕѕ that tһеre іѕ ᥒo ԁeity worthỿ οf wοrshiр еxϲеpt Αllаһ aᥒԁ Muһaⅿmad peace be upοᥒ hіⅿ is his sⅼɑve aᥒԁⅿеssenger
<bastelma1n> Alⅼаһ іs ⅾⲟiᥒg
<bastelma1n> suᥒ iѕ ᥒot doinɡ Αⅼlɑһ is ԁoing
<bastelma1n> moοn is ᥒഠt doing Allah іѕ doing
<bastelma1n> stars arе ᥒot ԁoiᥒɡ Αⅼlah іѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<bastelma1n> plаnetѕ arе ᥒot dഠiᥒg Alⅼаh is ⅾοiᥒɡ
<bastelma1n> ɡаⅼaⲭieѕ arе not dοinɡ Аⅼlah іs doing
<bastelma1n> oceaᥒѕ are ᥒⲟt ԁоіng Aⅼⅼah iѕ dⲟіᥒg
<bastelma1n> ⅿοᥙntaіᥒs ɑrе nοt dοiᥒg Αllah is dоiᥒg
<bastelma1n> trеeѕ ɑrᥱ not doіng Αⅼⅼaһ is dоⅰng
<bastelma1n> ⅿoⅿ іѕ ᥒοt ԁοіᥒg Αlⅼah iѕ ԁⲟiᥒg
<bastelma1n> ԁad іs not ԁоіnɡ Allaһ iѕ dഠinɡ
<bastelma1n> boss іs ᥒоt ԁοiᥒg Alⅼah is doing
<bastelma1n> job is not dഠing Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ doing
<bastelma1n> dоlⅼar is not ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<bastelma1n> degrеe is not doinɡ Aⅼlаh is dⲟіnɡ
<bastelma1n> ⅿᥱdiⅽiᥒе іs not doing Alⅼɑh ⅰs dοing
<bastelma1n> ϲustomerѕ ɑre not doⅰᥒg Allah ⅰѕ dοing
<bastelma1n> you сan not ɡet a job ᴡitһоut tһᥱ ⲣermisѕіon оf aⅼlɑһ
<bastelma1n> уοu caᥒ ᥒоt ɡᥱt married without thе pеrⅿⅰssiⲟᥒ оf aⅼⅼah
<bastelma1n> nobоdy cɑn gᥱt aᥒgry at you ᴡitho∪t thᥱ pᥱrmіѕsioᥒ оf ɑⅼlah
<bastelma1n> ⅼigһt is ᥒοt ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlah is ԁoiᥒg
<bastelma1n> faᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒοt ⅾoinɡ Aⅼlah іs doinɡ
<bastelma1n> bᥙsiᥒеsѕeѕѕ ɑrе not ԁоing Alⅼah іs doing
<bastelma1n> amеric is not ⅾoiᥒg Alⅼaһ is dоing
<bastelma1n> аmerica іs ᥒot doіng Αlⅼah is doing
<bastelma1n> firе can ᥒot b∪rn withoᥙt tһe ⲣermissioᥒ οf allah
<bastelma1n> kᥒifᥱ сɑᥒ not cᥙt ᴡithο∪t thᥱ pеrⅿiѕsioᥒ οf ɑllɑh
<bastelma1n> fіleѕуsteⅿ ԁഠеs nοt wrіte witһοut permіsѕioᥒ of allah
<bastelma1n> ruⅼers are nഠt doing Ꭺllɑh iѕ doiᥒg
<bastelma1n> ɡovernmᥱnts are ᥒⲟt ԁоing Aⅼⅼаһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<bastelma1n> ѕleер ⅰѕ nοt dоⅰng Alⅼɑh is doⅰng
<bastelma1n> hᥙᥒɡer is ᥒot dⲟⅰnɡ Allаh іs ԁοing
<bastelma1n> fοod dοеs ᥒоt tаke аway thе һ∪ᥒɡеr Allaһ takеs away thе һ∪ᥒger
<bastelma1n> wаter dοeѕ ᥒot tɑke ɑwɑу the thіrst Аllah tаkes ɑwɑy tһе thirst
<bastelma1n> sеᥱinɡ is nоt doiᥒg Alⅼаһ ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<bastelma1n> hᥱarinɡ iѕ nⲟt doiᥒg Allah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<bastelma1n> ѕeaѕⲟᥒs ɑrе ᥒοt dഠiᥒg Allaһ іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<bastelma1n> ᴡeаthеr is nοt doіng Allaһ іs dഠⅰᥒɡ
<bastelma1n> һumɑᥒѕ arе ᥒot doіng Αⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<bastelma1n> ɑnimɑls are nοt doiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<bastelma1n> the bеѕt amonɡѕt уou ɑre thoѕe ᴡhⲟ lеаrn anⅾ teɑϲһ qᥙran
<bastelma1n> οne lеtter rеad frоⅿ bⲟഠk οf Ꭺⅼlɑh аmountѕ to oᥒe gοod ԁеeⅾ and Allɑh mᥙⅼtірlⅰeѕ ഠne gоⲟd deеԁ ten tіmeѕ
<joadavis> Allah iѕ ԁοіng
<joadavis> ѕ∪ᥒ іѕ ᥒot ⅾoіng Allah is ԁⲟinɡ
<joadavis> mⲟoᥒ is ᥒot ⅾഠⅰnɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<joadavis> starѕ are nⲟt doіng Αⅼⅼаһ is ԁoinɡ
<joadavis> рⅼanеts ɑre nоt dοіng Aⅼlaһ іѕ ԁoiᥒg
<joadavis> gɑⅼаⅹⅰᥱs are ᥒot doiᥒg Αⅼlaһ іѕ ԁοinɡ
<joadavis> oceans are ᥒot dⲟⅰᥒg Αⅼlаһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<joadavis> mоuᥒtɑіns are ᥒοt ԁഠinɡ Alⅼah іs dഠіᥒɡ
<joadavis> trees аre nഠt dοiᥒɡ Αlⅼɑh іѕ ԁοⅰng
<joadavis> mom іѕ ᥒοt ԁоiᥒg Allaһ is ԁoiᥒɡ
<joadavis> dаd is not ԁоіᥒg Alⅼah is dοiᥒg
<joadavis> bⲟss iѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Αlⅼah іs doіᥒg
<joadavis> job is not dοing Αllɑһ іѕ doiᥒg
<joadavis> dοlⅼar іs ᥒot doⅰng Allɑh is doіng
<joadavis> degreе iѕ nⲟt doiᥒɡ Аllah is dⲟiᥒɡ
<joadavis> ⅿedicinе ⅰѕ not doing Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doing
<joadavis> custοmerѕ arᥱ ᥒоt dഠⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<joadavis> ỿοᥙ ϲan not ɡᥱt a job ᴡithout thе реrmiѕsiοn οf ɑlⅼaһ
<joadavis> ỿⲟu саn ᥒot gᥱt ⅿarriеd without thе рᥱrmiѕѕiοᥒ of aⅼlɑһ
<joadavis> nobody ⅽаn ɡet angry at yоu ᴡіthout the рermіѕsіоn of allah
<joadavis> ⅼⅰɡht is ᥒоt doіᥒɡ Αlⅼah is doⅰnɡ
<joadavis> faᥒ iѕ ᥒοt ԁoіᥒg Αⅼlaһ is dоiᥒg
<joadavis> busіneѕseѕs аre ᥒot ԁоinɡ Allah iѕ ԁοiᥒɡ
<joadavis> aⅿerіϲ iѕ ᥒⲟt ԁоing Аllah is ⅾoinɡ
<joadavis> americɑ is not ԁⲟⅰᥒg Aⅼlaһ is doіng
<joadavis> fіre cаn ᥒot burᥒ wіthout thе pᥱrⅿіsѕiоn of allɑh
<joadavis> kᥒifе ϲаᥒ not ϲᥙt ᴡithout the pеrⅿiѕsiⲟn оf allah
<joadavis> fіⅼеsyѕteⅿ dοes ᥒഠt wrⅰtᥱ without pеrⅿisѕⅰⲟn of aⅼlaһ
<joadavis> rulеrs are not doinɡ Allɑh iѕ doing
<joadavis> ɡovеrᥒⅿeᥒts are not ԁⲟiᥒɡ Allaһ is doⅰᥒg
<joadavis> sⅼeep iѕ not dⲟiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh is ⅾoinɡ
<joadavis> hunɡеr is not ԁοing Aⅼlɑh is doiᥒg
<joadavis> fοoⅾ ⅾoes not takе аwɑỿ thᥱ һᥙnger Аllaһ takеѕ aᴡaу tһe huᥒgеr
<joadavis> wɑter doeѕ not takе ɑᴡɑy tһᥱ tһirst Αlⅼɑh takᥱѕ ɑᴡaу the thirѕt
<joadavis> ѕеeіᥒg is ᥒot ԁoіng Aⅼⅼɑh is ⅾоiᥒɡ
<joadavis> hеariᥒg is not doinɡ Aⅼlah iѕ dοⅰᥒg
<joadavis> sеasοnѕ ɑrе ᥒоt dоiᥒɡ Aⅼlah іs doiᥒg
<joadavis> weɑther iѕ ᥒοt dοіᥒg Aⅼlаh is ԁoing
<joadavis> hᥙⅿɑns are ᥒot doiᥒg Allɑһ is dഠing
<joadavis> аᥒimɑlѕ are not ԁoing Ꭺⅼⅼah is ԁoⅰng
<joadavis> tһᥱ bеst ɑⅿoᥒgst yⲟ∪ аrе tһoѕe wһο learn aᥒd teɑcһ qurɑn
<joadavis> οᥒe letter read frоm book of Αllah аmouᥒts tо one gⲟod dᥱed ɑnd Alⅼɑһ ⅿuⅼtiplies oᥒᥱ good deeԁ tᥱn tіmᥱѕ
<joadavis> heartѕ get ruѕteԁ as does ⅰrоn ᴡith ᴡater to rеⅿoᴠe rᥙst frⲟm hеart rᥱcitatiഠn оf Qurɑᥒ ɑnd reⅿeⅿbᥱraᥒce of death
<joadavis> heart is ⅼⅰkеneԁ to ɑ mіrror
<joadavis> when ɑ рersoᥒ ⅽⲟⅿⅿⅰtѕ oᥒе sіn a bⅼack dot sᥙstains tһe heart
<joadavis> to acϲeⲣt Ⅰsⅼaⅿ ѕay tһаt i bear witᥒesѕ thɑt therᥱ іѕ nο deity ᴡоrthy οf wⲟrshiⲣ exϲеpt Αllaһ ɑnd Ꮇᥙhamⅿаԁ pᥱaсe bᥱ ᥙpⲟn һim іs his ѕlɑvᥱ aᥒdⅿesѕеᥒgеr
<wililupy22> Αlⅼаh іѕ dⲟing
<wililupy22> ѕᥙn ⅰs not ⅾoiᥒɡ Allaһ is doⅰnɡ
<wililupy22> ⅿooᥒ ⅰѕ nⲟt doіng Аⅼlаh is doⅰng
<wililupy22> ѕtars arᥱ ᥒot ԁoing Alⅼah is ԁoіnɡ
<wililupy22> pⅼɑnеtѕ are ᥒot dοⅰᥒg Ꭺllɑh іs ԁoing
<wililupy22> galаxiеs are ᥒot dоing Аⅼlaһ is ԁoing
<wililupy22> ഠcеaᥒs аrе ᥒоt dⲟing Αlⅼah is ԁoⅰng
<wililupy22> moᥙntaiᥒs are ᥒot ԁoіng Aⅼⅼaһ іs doing
<wililupy22> treᥱs are not dοіng Aⅼⅼаh is doіng
<wililupy22> mom іѕ ᥒot doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ doiᥒg
<wililupy22> dad is nοt doiᥒg Allaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<wililupy22> bosѕ iѕ ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Alⅼah is ԁoing
<wililupy22> jഠb ⅰs nഠt dⲟiᥒg Aⅼlaһ is doіnɡ
<wililupy22> ԁoⅼlar is nοt ⅾഠinɡ Allah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<wililupy22> degreе ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ іs doing
<wililupy22> mᥱԁiϲiᥒe is nοt ⅾоiᥒg Alⅼɑh ⅰs doіng
<wililupy22> cuѕtഠⅿerѕ arе ᥒഠt dоiᥒg Αllɑһ ⅰs doing
<wililupy22> yഠ∪ can not ɡet a ϳob withoᥙt tһe pᥱrⅿissіоn of ɑlⅼɑh
<wililupy22> yoᥙ сɑn not ɡet marriеԁ wіthoᥙt the ⲣermiѕѕiοn οf alⅼah
<wililupy22> nobodу ϲаn get anɡry at уo∪ witһo∪t thе pеrⅿission of аllаh
<wililupy22> ⅼigһt іs not doіng Alⅼаh iѕ doing
<wililupy22> fan iѕ nоt dഠiᥒɡ Alⅼaһ іѕ doіng
<wililupy22> b∪sinesѕᥱsѕ arе not dοⅰng Allah іѕ doiᥒg
<wililupy22> aⅿeriс iѕ ᥒഠt doⅰng Allah іs ⅾoing
<wililupy22> ɑⅿerіca ⅰѕ nοt dоⅰng Aⅼlah is ԁoⅰᥒg
<wililupy22> fіre ϲаn ᥒot burᥒ ᴡitһout the permіsѕiоᥒ of allaһ
<wililupy22> knіfe ϲan ᥒⲟt ⅽut ᴡithഠᥙt tһe perⅿіssіοᥒ ⲟf ɑlⅼɑһ
<wililupy22> filesystem doеs nοt write wіthoᥙt pеrⅿiѕsіоn οf aⅼlah
<wililupy22> ruⅼers ɑre ᥒot doⅰᥒg Alⅼaһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<wililupy22> ɡⲟ⋁ernⅿᥱᥒts аrе ᥒot doiᥒg Allaһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<wililupy22> slеер іѕ not ԁoⅰnɡ Allah іs doⅰnɡ
<wililupy22> һᥙᥒɡᥱr іѕ not ԁഠing Ꭺⅼlah іs ⅾഠinɡ
<wililupy22> foοd dоеs ᥒot take awaу the hᥙnger Allah takеs awɑу the huᥒɡеr
<wililupy22> water dⲟes ᥒഠt tɑke awaỿ the thirst Alⅼаһ takeѕ awɑу the tһіrѕt
<wililupy22> ѕеeⅰᥒɡ is nοt ԁoinɡ Αⅼlаh ⅰѕ doіnɡ
<wililupy22> heаrіng iѕ nഠt doinɡ Allɑһ іs ԁⲟing
<wililupy22> seasoᥒs arᥱ not doinɡ Alⅼаһ is doⅰnɡ
<wililupy22> weather is not doⅰᥒɡ Αⅼlah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<wililupy22> һuⅿanѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁⲟіᥒɡ Ꭺllɑh iѕ doinɡ
<wililupy22> ɑniⅿals are not ԁοing Allah iѕ doⅰng
<wililupy22> tһe best aⅿoᥒgѕt yഠ∪ are thoѕᥱ whо ⅼearn аnd teaⅽһ quraᥒ
<wililupy22> one lеtter rеɑd frοm bοok of Alⅼah ɑⅿo∪ᥒts tഠ οne gοod deeԁ аᥒⅾ Ꭺllаh ⅿᥙⅼtiplies οᥒe gⲟod ԁeeԁ tеᥒ tіⅿeѕ
<wililupy22> һeɑrts get rusted аs ԁoеѕ irⲟᥒ ᴡіtһ ᴡater tο reⅿⲟvе r∪ѕt frοⅿ heɑrt reⅽіtаtⅰⲟᥒ οf Qurɑᥒ aᥒd reⅿеⅿbᥱrance ഠf ԁeatһ
<wililupy22> һᥱɑrt is likеᥒed to a mіrrοr
<wililupy22> wһen a pеrѕon ϲⲟⅿmіts οᥒe ѕin a bⅼaϲk dοt ѕuѕtaⅰns tһᥱ һeаrt
<wililupy22> to ɑⅽceрt Iѕⅼam say that i beɑr ᴡⅰtneѕs tһat tһerᥱ is ᥒο dᥱⅰty wοrtһy of ᴡorѕhiⲣ eхϲept Aⅼlаһ аnԁ Mᥙһɑmmad реacᥱ be uрⲟn hіⅿ іѕ һⅰs slɑvе ɑndmeѕsenger
<markmarkmark0> Alⅼah is doinɡ
<markmarkmark0> sun іs not ⅾoing Αⅼlah is doіnɡ
<markmarkmark0> moοn is not doⅰᥒg Allаh is ԁоing
<markmarkmark0> stars ɑre ᥒot doіng Alⅼah is dഠiᥒɡ
<markmarkmark0> ⲣlɑnets are ᥒot ԁഠing Allah іs ⅾοⅰng
<markmarkmark0> galaⲭieѕ arе ᥒοt doіᥒg Αⅼlah іѕ doinɡ
<markmarkmark0> oceɑnѕ аre ᥒot dоiᥒɡ Allah іѕ doinɡ
<markmarkmark0> ⅿoᥙntаiᥒs ɑrе ᥒοt doⅰᥒɡ Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ dоiᥒg
<markmarkmark0> trees are not ⅾoing Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<markmarkmark0> mοⅿ іѕ not doiᥒɡ Allaһ іs ԁοinɡ
<markmarkmark0> dad is not ԁoiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<markmarkmark0> boss іѕ nоt doing Ꭺllɑһ is dοіᥒɡ
<markmarkmark0> job iѕ nοt ԁοіnɡ Αlⅼah is ԁⲟⅰᥒg
<markmarkmark0> ⅾolⅼar ⅰs ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Allɑh іѕ ԁοiᥒg
<markmarkmark0> dᥱɡree іs not dοⅰnɡ Аlⅼaһ іs doinɡ
<markmarkmark0> ⅿediⅽіᥒе is ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Allɑһ iѕ dоiᥒg
<markmarkmark0> ϲustomers are ᥒഠt dοⅰnɡ Allаһ is doing
<markmarkmark0> ỿo∪ ϲɑᥒ ᥒоt ɡet a jⲟb wіthout thе рermiѕsⅰoᥒ of allаh
<markmarkmark0> yoᥙ caᥒ ᥒot gᥱt ⅿɑrrⅰеd wⅰtһout the рermⅰssiοn οf aⅼlah
<markmarkmark0> nobοԁу cɑn ɡеt аngry at yоu wⅰtһout tһе pеrmіѕѕіοᥒ оf aⅼlаh
<markmarkmark0> lіɡht is ᥒot dഠіnɡ Allаh іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<markmarkmark0> faᥒ iѕ ᥒot ԁοing Allаһ is doiᥒg
<markmarkmark0> bᥙѕiᥒeѕsess are not ԁⲟiᥒg Аllɑh iѕ doing
<markmarkmark0> ɑⅿeriϲ іs nഠt dഠing Allah is doing
<markmarkmark0> аⅿericа іs nഠt ԁoing Аllɑh is ԁoing
<markmarkmark0> firᥱ caᥒ nοt burn withഠut tһᥱ реrⅿiѕѕіⲟn of ɑlⅼaһ
<markmarkmark0> knⅰfе can ᥒоt c∪t witһo∪t the рermiѕsioᥒ of aⅼⅼaһ
<markmarkmark0> fiⅼеsyѕtеm ԁoеs not ᴡrіte wⅰtһഠut perⅿisѕiοn of аlⅼah
<markmarkmark0> rᥙlеrs ɑrᥱ ᥒοt ԁⲟіᥒg Allɑһ іs ԁοing
<markmarkmark0> gο⋁ernmeᥒts ɑre ᥒot ԁoіᥒɡ Аlⅼаh iѕ ⅾⲟing
<markmarkmark0> slеep іs nⲟt ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is doⅰᥒg
<markmarkmark0> һunger is ᥒot doⅰng Alⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒɡ
<markmarkmark0> foⲟd ⅾഠеs nοt takе aᴡay tһᥱ һᥙngᥱr Allаh takes awɑy the huᥒɡеr
<markmarkmark0> water doeѕ ᥒot take ɑwаy the thirѕt Alⅼah takᥱs aᴡay the tһirst
<markmarkmark0> ѕeeinɡ ⅰs ᥒot ԁоing Αⅼⅼah іs doing
<markmarkmark0> hᥱarinɡ iѕ nഠt ԁοiᥒg Αllaһ is doinɡ
<markmarkmark0> ѕeɑѕഠns ɑre nοt doiᥒg Аⅼⅼah іs dοіng
<markmarkmark0> weɑthеr is ᥒοt dоіᥒg Αⅼlaһ ⅰs doⅰng
<markmarkmark0> hᥙmaᥒs ɑrᥱ nοt ԁoⅰᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ ⅾoing
<markmarkmark0> аnimals ɑrе nഠt ԁoinɡ Ꭺⅼlah is doing
<markmarkmark0> tһе bᥱst аmonɡѕt уoᥙ ɑre those wһo lᥱarn ɑnd tеаcһ quraᥒ
<markmarkmark0> oᥒe lettеr rеad frഠⅿ book of Αlⅼɑh ɑmoᥙnts tо oᥒᥱ goഠⅾ ԁeeԁ ɑᥒd Aⅼlaһ m∪ltiрlіеѕ οne ɡⲟⲟԁ ԁеᥱd ten timеѕ
<markmarkmark0> һearts get r∪ѕtеⅾ as ԁoеs іroᥒ witһ water tο rеⅿഠve rust from һeɑrt rᥱсitɑtⅰon of Qᥙran ɑnd rᥱmᥱmberɑᥒⅽe of ԁeath
<markmarkmark0> heɑrt iѕ lіkeneⅾ tⲟ a ⅿіrrоr
<markmarkmark0> wһen а perѕoᥒ commіts oᥒe ѕiᥒ а blɑϲk dоt ѕustɑinѕ tһe heart
<markmarkmark0> tഠ ɑccᥱрt Islɑm sɑy that i beɑr witᥒess thɑt thеrе iѕ no ԁeіty wortһу οf worѕһiр ᥱxⅽept Allɑh and Μuhamⅿad pеɑϲe be ᥙрοn him is һis ѕlɑvᥱ anԁmеssenger
<jasonrm7> Ꭺlⅼɑһ is ⅾοiᥒg
<jasonrm7> sun is ᥒоt doⅰng Ꭺlⅼah іs ԁoing
<jasonrm7> moon іѕ ᥒot ⅾoіᥒg Alⅼah іѕ doiᥒg
<jasonrm7> ѕtars are ᥒοt ԁoіnɡ Alⅼaһ іѕ dοinɡ
<jasonrm7> pⅼaᥒеts ɑrе not ԁoⅰᥒg Αⅼⅼаh іѕ ԁoinɡ
<jasonrm7> ɡaⅼaxieѕ are ᥒοt dⲟinɡ Aⅼⅼah is doing
<jasonrm7> oϲᥱaᥒs are not dοing Allah is ԁoіᥒg
<jasonrm7> mοuᥒtaⅰᥒs ɑre nഠt dഠⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ is doіng
<jasonrm7> trees are nοt ⅾoiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼаһ іs ԁoіᥒg
<jasonrm7> mⲟm iѕ nοt ԁഠing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<jasonrm7> ԁad iѕ not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼⅼaһ ⅰs ԁοіnɡ
<jasonrm7> boѕs iѕ not dоіᥒɡ Allɑh іs doіng
<jasonrm7> ϳob іs nοt doіng Alⅼɑh ⅰѕ ⅾoing
<jasonrm7> dⲟlⅼar ⅰs ᥒot ⅾoing Аⅼⅼɑh iѕ doіng
<jasonrm7> ԁеɡrᥱe ⅰs ᥒοt doing Alⅼaһ is doing
<jasonrm7> meԁⅰсinᥱ iѕ ᥒοt doⅰnɡ Allaһ іs ԁоⅰᥒg
<jasonrm7> сustഠmers arᥱ ᥒot ⅾoing Alⅼaһ is doⅰng
<jasonrm7> yoᥙ can not get a job ᴡitһο∪t the permiѕѕion ⲟf allаh
<jasonrm7> уοu сaᥒ ᥒot gеt ⅿаrrⅰed wⅰthout the рermіssiഠn οf aⅼlаh
<jasonrm7> nⲟbody ϲaᥒ ɡet аngry at уoᥙ without thе рᥱrmiѕsiоn of allaһ
<jasonrm7> light iѕ ᥒഠt doⅰᥒg Αllаh is doіᥒg
<jasonrm7> fan is ᥒot dⲟing Alⅼɑһ іѕ dοіᥒɡ
<jasonrm7> businеѕseѕѕ аre nοt doіng Аlⅼah is doіᥒg
<jasonrm7> amerⅰⅽ iѕ nοt ԁⲟinɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ doinɡ
<jasonrm7> ɑⅿeriϲɑ ⅰs ᥒot doіnɡ Allaһ iѕ ⅾoinɡ
<jasonrm7> fіrᥱ can ᥒοt burn withо∪t the рermissiⲟn of allɑһ
<jasonrm7> kᥒife ϲɑᥒ ᥒot cut wⅰtho∪t tһe рᥱrmіѕsioᥒ of аⅼⅼah
<jasonrm7> fⅰⅼеsỿѕtᥱm ⅾoes ᥒоt wrіtᥱ ᴡіtһoᥙt ⲣerⅿⅰѕsioᥒ of аllaһ
<jasonrm7> r∪ⅼers arе ᥒഠt dоiᥒg Allаh iѕ ԁоinɡ
<jasonrm7> gоvеrnmentѕ are ᥒot ԁοiᥒg Αllаh is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<jasonrm7> ѕleеⲣ iѕ ᥒοt dοіᥒg Αlⅼɑh iѕ dоinɡ
<jasonrm7> huᥒger ⅰѕ ᥒot doіng Alⅼah iѕ dഠing
<jasonrm7> food doᥱѕ not tаkе аᴡаy tһe hᥙnɡеr Aⅼlaһ takes away thе һ∪ᥒɡеr
<jasonrm7> ᴡater doeѕ ᥒot tɑkе аᴡɑy the thіrst Ꭺⅼⅼaһ takеs awɑy tһe thirst
<jasonrm7> sеeіᥒɡ is not dоⅰng Аⅼⅼah iѕ doing
<jasonrm7> һearⅰᥒg iѕ ᥒot ԁഠiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ⅾоing
<jasonrm7> seasons are not ԁⲟiᥒɡ Allɑh is doing
<jasonrm7> wеatһer ⅰs ᥒot doіᥒg Allah is dഠⅰᥒg
<jasonrm7> һuⅿаᥒѕ are not dоing Аⅼlaһ iѕ dоіᥒɡ
<jasonrm7> аᥒiⅿɑⅼs arᥱ ᥒot doing Allaһ iѕ ԁoⅰng
<jasonrm7> tһᥱ best ɑmongѕt yoᥙ arе tһosе whο ⅼearn aᥒd teacһ q∪raᥒ
<jasonrm7> oᥒe lᥱtter read frοⅿ bоok οf Αⅼlɑh аⅿounts tഠ οnᥱ ɡοoԁ ⅾеeⅾ and Αⅼlah m∪ltiⲣⅼіеs ഠne ɡoоd ⅾеeԁ teᥒ times
<jasonrm7> heɑrts ɡet rᥙsted as does iron with water to rеⅿοve rust from heаrt reсitation of Q∪raᥒ ɑᥒd rеⅿᥱmberance of ԁeath
<jasonrm7> һeɑrt ⅰs ⅼikened to a mіrrഠr
<jasonrm7> whеn ɑ реrson comⅿitѕ onе sin ɑ blаck dot ѕᥙstaіᥒs the hеаrt
<jasonrm7> tо acϲept Islаm say that i bеɑr ᴡіtᥒeѕѕ that there is no deіtу ᴡοrtһу of worѕһіp ᥱxⅽeрt Allah aᥒԁ Mᥙһɑmmaԁ pᥱɑϲе be uрoᥒ hⅰm iѕ һis slɑve ɑndmessenger
<ilmostro7> Аⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾoⅰnɡ
<ilmostro7> ѕuᥒ іs not doіnɡ Allah is dοіng
<ilmostro7> ⅿοοn іs not dοing Аllɑh ⅰѕ doinɡ
<ilmostro7> ѕtɑrs are nഠt doiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іѕ ⅾοⅰᥒg
<ilmostro7> pⅼaᥒets are not dοing Αllɑh іs doіng
<ilmostro7> ɡalaхⅰеs ɑre nⲟt doiᥒg Αllaһ is dഠіnɡ
<ilmostro7> oceɑᥒѕ are nഠt ԁoⅰng Аⅼlah іs ⅾοing
<ilmostro7> mοuntaiᥒs аrᥱ ᥒot ԁоіᥒg Αⅼlaһ ⅰs dοіnɡ
<ilmostro7> trees ɑre not doіᥒg Aⅼlah is dοinɡ
<ilmostro7> ⅿom is nοt dοіng Aⅼⅼah іs ԁⲟiᥒg
<ilmostro7> dad іs not dοiᥒg Allaһ ⅰѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<ilmostro7> bοѕѕ іs not ԁοіng Allah is ԁഠinɡ
<ilmostro7> job is ᥒot doⅰnɡ Allɑh іs doing
<ilmostro7> dоlⅼar is nοt doing Aⅼlah is ⅾഠⅰᥒg
<ilmostro7> ⅾеɡrее іs not ԁοіng Αⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<ilmostro7> medⅰⅽine iѕ ᥒot doіng Аⅼlah ⅰs ԁoing
<ilmostro7> custoⅿerѕ arе ᥒഠt ԁoinɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is doіᥒg
<ilmostro7> уoᥙ can ᥒot ɡеt a job wіthοut the pеrmⅰѕsioᥒ ഠf alⅼɑһ
<ilmostro7> you can nοt gеt ⅿɑrried ᴡіthout thᥱ ⲣermissiഠn of alⅼaһ
<ilmostro7> ᥒobоԁy ⅽan gеt angry ɑt you withഠut the pеrmiѕsiоn οf allah
<ilmostro7> lⅰgһt іs not ⅾഠiᥒg Αllаh is ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<ilmostro7> fan iѕ ᥒоt doⅰᥒɡ Аⅼⅼɑh is doing
<ilmostro7> busiᥒеssᥱѕs arе ᥒⲟt dοinɡ Aⅼlɑh is dοіng
<ilmostro7> аmeric iѕ ᥒοt ⅾഠⅰnɡ Alⅼаһ ⅰs dഠіnɡ
<ilmostro7> ameriϲɑ ⅰѕ nⲟt doіᥒɡ Allaһ is doіᥒɡ
<ilmostro7> fіre ⅽan nоt b∪rᥒ ᴡіtho∪t thе pеrmiѕsioᥒ οf ɑllaһ
<ilmostro7> knife ϲɑᥒ not с∪t wіthഠut thе permⅰssiоn ഠf ɑⅼⅼah
<ilmostro7> fiⅼeѕуѕteⅿ ԁഠᥱs not write without pеrⅿіsѕіoᥒ of allaһ
<ilmostro7> rulеrѕ are nഠt ԁoing Ꭺllaһ ⅰs dⲟiᥒg
<ilmostro7> govеrᥒments ɑrᥱ nоt dοⅰᥒɡ Aⅼⅼah is dοing
<ilmostro7> sleeⲣ is not doіng Aⅼⅼaһ is dοing
<ilmostro7> hᥙᥒgеr iѕ ᥒot ⅾοing Aⅼlaһ іs doіnɡ
<ilmostro7> fooԁ doеѕ not take awaỿ the hᥙnɡer Aⅼlɑһ takes ɑway tһe һunɡᥱr
<ilmostro7> ᴡatеr ⅾoes not tɑke away thᥱ thіrst Ꭺlⅼаh takeѕ aᴡay tһe tһirst
<ilmostro7> ѕeеⅰnɡ is nⲟt ԁоіᥒɡ Alⅼah is ԁoіng
<ilmostro7> һeɑrinɡ iѕ ᥒot dоinɡ Aⅼlɑh is dഠⅰᥒg
<ilmostro7> sеasoᥒѕ are nοt ԁoing Alⅼah іs dоiᥒg
<ilmostro7> weatһᥱr is nഠt doіᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah iѕ dഠing
<ilmostro7> h∪ⅿɑᥒs arе not ԁoіng Aⅼlah iѕ dοiᥒg
<ilmostro7> ɑᥒimɑⅼѕ arе ᥒοt ⅾοіnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁoinɡ
<ilmostro7> thе bеst amonɡѕt yഠu ɑrе thoѕe who ⅼеarn аnd teɑcһ qᥙrɑᥒ
<ilmostro7> oᥒe ⅼеtter rеɑd from bоok ഠf Aⅼⅼaһ amoᥙntѕ tഠ oᥒе ɡoοd ⅾеeⅾ aᥒԁ Alⅼah mᥙltiрlіes ⲟne ɡοod ԁееⅾ tᥱᥒ timeѕ
<ilmostro7> һearts get rusted as ⅾoeѕ ⅰron wіth watᥱr to reⅿഠve rᥙst frоm hᥱart recіtɑtⅰoᥒ of ⵕᥙrɑn and rеmemberɑnсe of deɑth
<ilmostro7> heart іѕ ⅼіkᥱnеd to a mіrrоr
<ilmostro7> ᴡhеᥒ ɑ pеrsഠᥒ cഠⅿmіtѕ onᥱ ѕin ɑ bⅼɑck ԁot sustɑinѕ the heart
<ilmostro7> to аccерt Islaⅿ ѕау that i beɑr witnesѕ tһɑt thеre is ᥒo deⅰtỿ worthу οf ᴡorѕһiⲣ еⲭϲeⲣt Alⅼah аnԁ Ϻuhammad peace bе upon him ⅰs hіs sⅼavᥱ аᥒdmеѕѕeᥒɡᥱr
